# What little things annoy you?



## Guzi

I'm not one of life's whingers but one of my pet hates is when being stuck in traffic at a traffic light or summit, why does the car in front have to sit with their foot on the brake even when the lights are on red. Hate it when it's dark and the brakes lights make me sqwint. :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

People driving around with incorrectly adjusted head lights (too high) or with their fog lights on in perfectly good weather conditions


----------



## CraigW

People who don't acknowledge you in general whether it be for letting them go in front of you or holding a door open for someone. Really f**king annoys me!


----------



## Wallsendmag

People who can't spell and people who use text speak outside of texts.


----------



## SteviedTT

People who use the wrong lane at a roundabout, because the lane they should be in is busy :evil:


----------



## James Junior

People who don't indicate when changing lanes, be it in rush hour traffic, or on the motorway.

Especially annoying when cruising down the fast lane of the motorway and they just drift out right in front of you withiut signalling, then do the same speed as the traffic in the middle lane.

Merc drivers are the worst for not using indicators.

Also the general selfish road manners of the majority of Range Rover sport drivers.


----------



## NaughTTy

Guzi said:


> I'm not one of life's whingers but one of my pet hates is when being stuck in traffic at a traffic light or summit, why does the car in front have to sit with their foot on the brake even when the lights are on red. Hate it when it's dark and the brakes lights make me sqwint. :twisted:


Maybe they are driving automatics :wink:


----------



## Kell

You can't have it both ways.

Our Bimmer is an Auto, so unless you sit with your foot on the brake it creeps off. That said, sitting with the car in 'D' and your foot on the brake isn't good for the torque converter, so I tend to stick it in neutral and put the handbrake on.

However, this then causes problem as when the lights change I have to put my foot back on the brake before I can put it in drive, take the handbrake off and then get rudely beeped as I'm taking a millisecond too long to pull away.


----------



## Dash

I'm surprised manufacturers haven't put something in that dims the brake-lights when stationary.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Anyone else seen this recently? I've only seen it in the last year or so, but it's on the rise! Lazy fuckers in automatics who obviously have both feet on the pedals because they're bimbling along with their brake lights on or flickering like a strobe. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Mark 2

Middle lane hogger really wind me up. 
Also when on a dual carriageway and one lane closes off, instead of being patient and filtering in when you can, there is always some impatient person who goes as far as they possibly can in the closing off lane as possible then barges their way in, bullying other cars to let them in. that grips my shit. :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

People who have to park right out side the shop they are going to because they cant be bothered to walk an extra 20 feet .Even if it meen double parking parking on double yellows of half blocking the road :evil:


----------



## Gazzer

YELLOW_TT said:


> People who have to park right out side the shop they are going to because they cant be bothered to walk an extra 20 feet .Even if it meen double parking parking on double yellows of half blocking the road :evil:


would have to have yellows in this somewhere lol


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Any car in front of me, because they are usually travelling slower than me. :twisted:  
Hoggy.


----------



## Dig776

Has to be taxi drivers using the bus lane to do twice the legal speed limit undertaking everyone driving at the limit! No real objection to them using the bus lane it's the undertaking and breaking the speed limit that gets me.

Amazing how wide a TT can become sometimes


----------



## Smeds

Why are taxis allowed to use bus lanes?


----------



## Dig776

Dunno but they all seem to in Plymouth black cabs, mini cabs I've even seen the occasional bus use them.


----------



## Dotti

People who do 25-30 in a 40 limit [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

womens monthlies - its not like they dont have enough excuses as it is.
religion - takes all the fun out of life, no swearing, beer, cheating or lying.
eastenders - wtf, its not like we need to see other peoples crappy lives retold over and over using ever dafter story-lines.
tax - why should you have to pay more the more you earn. make it the same for all. 
pot holes - they never have any pot in them, so why call them pot holes, they are just fucking holes!


----------



## wja96

Toshiba.


----------



## Toshiba

Diesel TTs FWD TTs and wanna-be TTSs and TTRSs


----------



## wja96

Toshiba said:


> Diesel TTs FWD TTs and wanna-be TTSs and TTRSs


Epic failure to be in any way witty. Again.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Big turbo conversions , I don't think I've seen one yet that is drivable and reliable

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba

wja96 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel TTs FWD TTs and wanna-be TTSs and TTRSs
> 
> 
> 
> Epic failure to be in any way witty. Again.
Click to expand...

You must have a modicum of humor - you have a wanna be diesel TTS with quad pipes ffs...
What next a kendodd touch screen nav system to complete the teenage make over?

Consistency is a good thing btw, but not as good as originality, close however....


----------



## Dotti

c'mon you know 3 word story winds most of you up :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Those who think I or anyone else gives a FLYING SHIT what device they composed their message/email/etc. on.

Oh, and people who always seem to have a pocket full of loose change and then jingle it constantly while they're talking to you. Why do they think a conversation has to be accompanied by the sound of jingling metal?

Diesel TTS? Seriously? :lol: :lol:

Oh and 3 word story. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

The other thing that annoys me is the way the people on the only way is essex say 'think' they say fink! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

The letters T, H and G simply don't exist for a lot of people. I can't stand hearing "fink", "fanks", "fought", etc. :x


----------



## Dotti

ScoobyTT said:


> The letters T, H and G simply don't exist for a lot of people. I can't stand hearing "fink", "fanks", "fought", etc. :x


And don't forget that will be 'free pand' please the number 3 said 'free'! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

ScoobyTT said:


> The letters T, H and G simply don't exist for a lot of people. I can't stand hearing "fink", "fanks", "fought", etc. :x


Just imagine how that sounds to a poor integrated foreigner who learnt Oxford English at school :roll:

Oh, and while on that subject: I can't stand text speak (I know Andrew said it already)


----------



## Toshiba

Push up bra's - i feel cheated when they turn out to be half the size. Trade desciption act springs to mind....
Not going out saturday nights


----------



## SteviedTT

People who say aks instead of ask, WTF is that all about?


----------



## Gazzer

Don't aks me bud


----------



## Phil-TT

People blocking the overtaking lane. 
Taxi drivers and their general idea of how to drive (with rare exceptions).
The police.

Will go with those 3 for now.


----------



## NaughTTy

Dotti said:


> The other thing that annoys me is the way the people on the only way is essex say 'think' they say fink! [smiley=bomb.gif]


+1

Couldn't agree more! Our new telemarketing girl says it all the time on the phone - customers must fink we're a really fick company :? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

People who watch only way is essex or other crappy things like BB!
Scottish and Irish.


----------



## ScoobyTT

NaughTTy said:


> Couldn't agree more! Our new telemarketing girl says it all the time on the phone - customers must fink we're a really fick company :? :roll:


We've got an employee who practices this fick-as-fuck dialect too. "Ar fink eez gonnaaa fruh-bi[t]". For public-facing roles, elocution should be mandatory. And electrocution if not.


----------



## T3RBO

Drivers who won't move out of the middle lane
Foglights on in anything other than fog (and when on at traffic lights I just want to get out and punch them)
Being ignored when I say hi in passing to someone
No gratitude when I hold a door open
Being asked a question when the answer is blindly obvious
Text talk in every walk of life (with the exception of understandable abbreviations like lol and wtf)


----------



## ScoobyTT

Believers in astrology. What a bunch of ass-hats.


----------



## Phil-TT

ScoobyTT said:


> Believers in astrology. What a bunch of ass-hats.


Phrased perfectly :lol:


----------



## mavalex

People who walk down a street or an aisle on neither the left nor the right. You try to go past and aim for a gap which they then veer towards and give you daggers as if you were trying to bum them / steal their handbag. FUCK OFF and get some awareness! You're not the only person in the world.

Also, people who stop dead on a busy street. Filter out dickwads.

I think, in general, the things that most annoy me come down to fuck-tards who have no self-awareness and an appreciation for how their actions impact others- as long as they're ok, they don't think.

Councils. Nothing more needs to be said. They are a refuge for the most worryingly stupid and workshy cockmunchers in the world. Council tax might not need to be so high if they weren't staffed by incompetent shit-weasels who actually took pride in their work and had some brain cells to rub together to enable some common sense.

That is all.


----------



## PaulS

YELLOW_TT said:


> People who have to park right out side the shop they are going to because they cant be bothered to walk an extra 20 feet .Even if it meen double parking parking on double yellows of half blocking the road :evil:


Get this all the time where I live. Ok it's handy having shops/pubs/restaurants a minutes walk from where I live, but if any of the lazy feckers from the Wine bar opposite are reading, and have parked their Range Rover/BMW/Mini/Audi (delete as appropriate) on the double yellow lines right outside the wine bar - why don't you PARK YOUR FRIGGIN CAR IN THE PUBLIC CAR PARK about 100 YARDS AWAY! If there's no 'space' left on the double yellows you'll even park half way across the entrance to where I live, making it very difficult to get out unless you have a neck like a giraffe! Selfish twats!

Actually that's quite a big thing that annoys me, a small thing is people who drive with their rear window wiper going when it's bone dry. TURN IT OFF! It can't be that difficult to do, surely. Do you have a brain??


----------



## Phil-TT

Fuckwits that drive with their rear fog light/s on! Really, you don't see the symbol on your dash? Or worse, you don't know how to turn it off because you turned it on by mistake?!

Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## SteviedTT

MUFC.TT said:


> Fuckwits that drive with their rear fog light/s on! Really, you don't see the symbol on your dash? Or worse, you don't know how to turn it off because you turned it on by mistake?!
> 
> Unfuckingbelievable.


Language Timothy  Does your Mammy know you're looking at the flame room :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

ScoobyTT said:


> Believers in astrology. What a bunch of ass-hats.


Can I just add to this....People who believe in psychics - are you fucking mental? Especially, those people who say they don't believe them but still go along to their "shows". Do you not realise that paying to see this ridiculous form of entertainment is the only reason these charlatans exist - to make money out of dimwitted fucktards like you :roll:

And why do all psychics look like late eighties/early nineties throwbacks with bad highlights :?


----------



## pas_55

Any and I mean any Addison Lee mini cab driver in London do they own driving licence? Or for that matter a UK passport?


----------



## Phil-TT

SteviedTT said:


> MUFC.TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckwits that drive with their rear fog light/s on! Really, you don't see the symbol on your dash? Or worse, you don't know how to turn it off because you turned it on by mistake?!
> 
> Unfuckingbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> Language Timothy  Does your Mammy know you're looking at the flame room :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha :lol: The language is being used in the appropriate context, it's ok mate!


----------



## ScoobyTT

Arseholes who slow down far more than necessary for a car to safely get around a corner, and then they STILL cut the fucking thing! How fucking incompetent do you have to be? :roll:


----------



## Gone

Mark 2 said:


> Middle lane hogger really wind me up.
> Also when on a dual carriageway and one lane closes off, instead of being patient and filtering in when you can, there is always some impatient person who goes as far as they possibly can in the closing off lane as possible then barges their way in, bullying other cars to let them in. that grips my shit. :evil:


I have no problem with this, both lanes are free for everyone to use and as long as people merge in turn it's OK. When it's people trying to cut in at the front of the queue because they don't want to sit with everyone else, then they can fuck off. I'll happily hang them out to dry and send them off down the wrong exit if they can't be arsed to get in the right lane. They're usually well sign posted.

Turning right from the left lane and vice versa (usually because of smart ass syndrome, see above)

Motorcyclists overtaking crawling traffic by using the chevrons in the central reservation, nearly causing head on collisions.

I have more but this has made me quite angry already


----------



## Gone

pas_55 said:


> Any and I mean any Addison Lee mini cab driver in London do they own driving licence? Or for that matter a UK passport?


OK I'm so not done here.

ALL franchised minicab drivers in west London, especially S-class mercs on airport runs.


----------



## A3DFU

badyaker said:


> this has made me quite angry already


OK. Close your eyes. Close your eyes now and take a slow deep breath in through your nose and while you slowly breath out through your mouth just think of the word CALM. And again: breath in though your moth thinking CLAM for the whole length you exhale. And now a big luxurious YAWN. That's right: yawning relaxes the mind and body ,,,,, 

http://www.mindandbodytherapies.co.uk/h ... erapy.html


----------



## Nilesong

Blokes in shorts and flip flops in November!

What's that about?

Mini cab drivers.
Rudeness.
Fast food.
Slow food.
Cyclists wearing Lycra and earphones.
Buying an expensive bottle of wine and it tasting like wee.
Chavs,
Snobs.
Gits.

And cabbage.


----------



## A3DFU

Nilesong said:


> And cabbage.


Hmmmm, yum, yum  I love cabbage!!
And sprouts with a bit of butter and nutmeg = so yummy


----------



## SteviedTT

A3DFU said:


> Hmmmm, yum, yum  I love cabbage!!
> And sprouts with a bit of butter and nutmeg = so yummy


You're weird :lol:


----------



## Kell

Dash said:


> I'm surprised manufacturers haven't put something in that dims the brake-lights when stationary.


Surely that's dangerous if you're approaching someone at a junction and don't realise they're stopped because their lights are dim.

Mind you, there's no accounting for dim drivers.


----------



## Phil-TT

SteviedTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, yum, yum  I love cabbage!!
> And sprouts with a bit of butter and nutmeg = so yummy
> 
> 
> 
> You're weird :lol:
Click to expand...

Steve hits the nail on the head :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smeds

Lane discipline on roundabouts.


----------



## A3DFU

SteviedTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, yum, yum  I love cabbage!!
> And sprouts with a bit of butter and nutmeg = so yummy
> 
> 
> 
> You're weird :lol:
Click to expand...

You're not the first to say this :lol: 
btw, had sprouts (only) tonight and remembered how much I missed them during summer!!


----------



## Kell

I'm getting more and more annoyed with people's lack of spacial awareness. Those that stop right in front of you; people that stop for a *** in the narrowest part of the pavement; people that abandon trollies in supermarkets opposite each other or those that park them sideways so no one can get past; people standing in doorways neither going in nor coming out.


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> Hmmmm, yum, yum  I love cabbage!!
> And sprouts with a bit of butter and nutmeg = so yummy


I love cabbage - raw or gently steamed. Most people hate it because its been boiled to death.

Same with sprouts. Peel them like tiny cabbages then lightly fry in butter and chopped crispy bacon. That is yummy. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, yum, yum  I love cabbage!!
> And sprouts with a bit of butter and nutmeg = so yummy
> 
> 
> 
> I love cabbage
Click to expand...

That's two of us [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Phil-TT

Look at the wee cabbage crew just loving life :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

And I'll have more sprouts tonight [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Phil-TT

A3DFU said:


> And I'll have more sprouts tonight [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


You are entirely too happy at the thought of sprouts :lol: I thought the little demons were a Christmas only event!


----------



## SteviedTT

I'd love to know what twisted individual first tried them and decided they were edible :?


----------



## Phil-TT

SteviedTT said:


> I'd love to know what twisted individual first tried them and decide they were edible :?


This ^^^ is a valid point, well made.


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

People with persistent coughs. GET IT SORTED! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

ScoobyTT said:


> People with persistent coughs. GET IT SORTED! :roll:


rather the cough than a fart scoob :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

not exactly litte but mike fucking ashley.


----------



## T3RBO

MUFC.TT said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to know what twisted individual first tried them and decide they were edible :?
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^ is a valid point, well made.
Click to expand...

+2 on that


----------



## ScoobyTT

Those people who drive well under the speed limit, but when a traffic light turns amber and they have plenty of braking room since they're going so bloody slowly they drift on through without any sense of urgency pretty much going through a red light and then leaving you held up after they've held you up for miles already. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Nilesong

And liver.

Any offal for that matter.

Not right.

Icky.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nilesong said:


> And liver.
> 
> Any offal for that matter.
> 
> Not right.
> 
> Icky.


I like liver as long as it's thinly sliced and in a nice gravy and kidneys in red wine. Draw the line at brains, bollocks, anuses and all that tongue and other offal stuff. What's that white stomach lining stuff all about??!!


----------



## audimad

When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:


----------



## SteviedTT

audimad said:


> When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:


Here, here. Never a truer word spoken. Learn to use the PM system, you tossers :evil:


----------



## Gazzer

SteviedTT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here. Never a truer word spoken. Learn to use the PM system, you tossers :evil:
Click to expand...

oi nugget nob.........never replied to my pm about the jag did ya???????


----------



## SteviedTT

Gazzer said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here. Never a truer word spoken. Learn to use the PM system, you tossers :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oi nugget nob.........never replied to my pm about the jag did ya???????
Click to expand...

What PM about the jag :? I know naaathing :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

aha okkkkkkkk


----------



## SVStu

Logging onto this fucking forum!!!

Mac wouldnt work so cleared everything and tried again, excellent managed to log on!
Then battery dies, so move onto laptop and cant log on again!! Clear everything and try again but no joy.

Back to Mac book (with cable this time) to log off and try so can try laptop again, laptop still wont log on :x

Now back on Mac with 6% battery waiting for it to switch off, grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gone

Tripe is OK as long as it's been properly cleaned.


----------



## audimad

badyaker said:


> Tripe is OK as long as it's been properly cleaned.


Tripe is tripe.


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:


Perhaps there are some pressing reasons why someone can't reply immediately :wink:


----------



## davelincs

The same two idiots ,that reply to any question, with negative comments, regardless of what the question,is


----------



## Guzi

Getting let down by one team on my footie bet every week!


----------



## audimad

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are some pressing reasons why someone can't reply immediately :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah right, if you say so. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you PM someone and you see that the message leaves your outbox and the tossers can't even be bothered to get back to you. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are some pressing reasons why someone can't reply immediately :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right, if you say so. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :-*


----------



## burns

In a work email situation where a number of people have been CC'd, and people decide to press "reply to all" rather than a simple reply to the sender, when only the sender needs an answer. It really boils my blood. And you can bet your bottom dollar that if one person does it, then at least 50% of the other recipients will also do it. Cue an inbox full of nonsense that I couldn't give a shit about. :x

And a TT-related niggle - when you park far away from the madding crowds in a car park, so as to keep your P&J free from sticky-children-paws, shopping bag scratches and door dings, and come back to find some fcuking people carrier parked right next to you. And you know damn well that if they have a people carrier, they have critters. And where there are critters there are door dings and sticky hands. :x :x I feel like carrying a stock of cards to leave on the windscreens of offending vehicles stating, "I parked away from you lot for a reason, dickhead".


----------



## Toshiba

Nose hair - ladies its really not attractive.
No point just doing your bush, armpits, tash, arms and legs.

Support the war on pubes campaign. hack, chop and cut!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Toshiba said:


> Nose hair - ladies its really not attractive.
> No point just doing your bush, armpits, tash, arms and legs.
> 
> Support the war on pubes campaign. hack, chop and cut!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Web browsers. What slow, bloated piles of crud they've become even though they're not doing anything different :roll:


----------



## Smeds

Crap toys in a Kinder egg.


----------



## ScoobyTT

The fact that even decent peanut butter always comes in jars that are the wrong shape to remove all the contents :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Cocks who put photos in completely the wrong location on Google Earth. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Toshiba said:


> Nose hair - ladies its really not attractive.


It's NOT attractive on men either!


----------



## Toshiba

I know a few girls who like their prawn tickled by my nose hair.
I love sea food.


----------



## Toshiba

..that you can just print money off on your own home printer to have your own version of quantitative easing.
I'm just trying to help us out of a recession.


----------



## Lovinit

what gets me is when people are blatently in the wrong lane or jst generally in the wrong and then start swearing at you and blaming you like its there god given right to do what they want...despite the fact the cut you up or something to this degree.

The other day i'm driving along and this guy in VW Passat is next to me.. we cross some lights, i'm in the nearside lane and jst looking to go straight on, but this giant c**k crosses over next to me and decides he now wants to get to the petrol station which is coming up shortly so instead of indicating decides he is gonna cut across me and duck into the petrol station, now we aren't going fast but he jst drifts across....but doesnt go into the station he parks in the entrance, so now he is blocking the road so i now have to go round him... so me being annoyed toot the horn at him... he winds the window down and actually starts swearing at me... like i'm the a**hole...who cut him up and then stopped in front of him!!! where do these guys get off! jst accept your an ass and apologise...

Another real fucker is pedestrians... now i'm no braniac, but i dont need to be to know that if i step out in front of car and it hits me its gonna hurt or maybe even kill me... Yet it really winds me up when people jst step out to cross the road... Main roads or side roads so many people think they don't even need to look before crossing and just step out..mothers with prams, kids, wannabe gangsters and the beauty is when they see a car its almost like they slow down so you gotta watch how cool they are , like some kind of fashion parade or some crap! Even if there is a Zebra crossing or Pelican crossing metres away.. they still feel inclined to cross whenever, wherever they want. Its almost like they feel if they shut there eyes the cars are not really there....

I'm not gonna tell u i always find a safe place to cross.. but if i cross the road at anytime the first thing i think is i dont wanna get hit by a car/bike/lorry/bus etc.so I use the damn green cross code... it seems now days we cross first and deal with the consequences later...and it really winds me up!!!

james


----------



## Toshiba

people who cant be bothered to find a safe place to cross...


----------



## pas_55

Tofu and polenta


----------



## BrianR

Jeremy clarkeson and his public schoolboy tory mate suporting act. So far up camerons arse only his feet are sticking out. I am referring to the one show tonight. Great on Top Gear but who decides this guy should have a platform to spout his political views on other shows; slagging off public sector workers, the same people who pay his inflated salary and keep him in the spotlight. He sleeps with f#cking mingers too :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Guzi

he was only joking when he said it.


----------



## Spandex

Guzi said:


> he was only joking when he said it.


Yeah, but it's like Bernard Manning telling racist and sexist jokes... Sure, he was joking and it might even occasionally be funny, but you know that deep down he actually thought like that.

If Clarkson was *just* trying to get a laugh, maybe occasionally he'd make a joke that *wasn't* right wing/bigoted/sexist. But he doesn't, because he really is all those things. He just takes his appalling viewpoint, cranks it up a few notches until it's completely outrageous so he can use the "I was obviously joking" excuse when people tell him to wind his neck in.


----------



## Gazzer

Spandex said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was only joking when he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's like Bernard Manning telling racist and sexist jokes... Sure, he was joking and it might even occasionally be funny, but you know that deep down he actually thought like that.
> 
> If Clarkson was *just* trying to get a laugh, maybe occasionally he'd make a joke that *wasn't* right wing/bigoted/sexist. But he doesn't, because he really is all those things. He just takes his appalling viewpoint, cranks it up a few notches until it's completely outrageous so he can use the "I was obviously joking" excuse when people tell him to wind his neck in.
Click to expand...

hate to say i agree with spandy on this.........clarkson is a plank


----------



## rustyintegrale

Gazzer said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was only joking when he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's like Bernard Manning telling racist and sexist jokes... Sure, he was joking and it might even occasionally be funny, but you know that deep down he actually thought like that.
> 
> If Clarkson was *just* trying to get a laugh, maybe occasionally he'd make a joke that *wasn't* right wing/bigoted/sexist. But he doesn't, because he really is all those things. He just takes his appalling viewpoint, cranks it up a few notches until it's completely outrageous so he can use the "I was obviously joking" excuse when people tell him to wind his neck in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hate to say i agree with spandy on this.........clarkson is a plank
Click to expand...

I hate to say I disagree with both of you. Since his early years writing for Performance Car, Clarkson has been controversial and tongue-in-cheek with his views. In some cases he has said what many of us think, but dare not say.

So you bring him in to a live, early evening chat show on the day of the strike and ask him to give his views. What did they honestly expect him to say? What he said was clearly not meant, yet the namby-pambys decide to go in for the kill and try to get him sacked. The unions are looking at prosecuting him for Christ's sake! What is going on here?

I don't agree with what he said about the strikers and no intelligent person would, but I do agree that the public sector workers appear to be expecting special treatment when it comes to pensions. Equally I understand their argument that they were employed on certain contracts with a pension scheme rewarded at the end of that contract. I think it is immoral that the government are seeking to change the terms of the contract because it undermines the whole meaning of the word.

But there was a report on the radio the other day where somebody had calculated that 25% of his council tax payment was going to pay pensions for public sector workers! That is disgraceful and without 'correction' is set to rise. That isn't right or fair on those who are forced to pay and are themselves struggling to provide for their own futures.

Nearly everyone in the private sector has been forced to accept changes to their pension arrangements. I had a private pension with Equitable Life and look what happened to them. Mine is virtually worthless and I have to start again!

What makes me angry is the fact that all these so called 'financial advisers' have all creamed off their commission and are doing very nicely thank you. The same goes for the bankers who are still being rewarded for failure. Once again it is the man in the street who pays the consequences for incompetence by the government, financial institutions and past decisions to kill off our manufacturing prowess.

It all sucks and it's high time we had people leading this country who have real-life, real-work experience. The other night I saw Question Time and was highly impressed by what Deborah Meaden was saying. She spoke an awful lot of sense and in my view is precisely the type of person who should be helping to get us out of this economic hell-hole.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... 1_12_2011/

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Spandex

rustyintegrale said:


> I hate to say I disagree with both of you. Since his early years writing for Performance Car, Clarkson has been controversial and tongue-in-cheek with his views. In some cases he has said what many of us think, but dare not say.


So basically you don't mind him being offensive as long as you agree with the underlying point he makes? Nice.

"It's ok to be rude to *those* people, because I disagree with them"


----------



## blackers

The show's producers cleared the comment before the broadcast, so they have a part to play in passing it fit to be broadcast.

If he had said all bankers should be shot would the unions be complaining and suggesting prosecution? Is it just the target of his comments rather than the words that appear offensive to some?


----------



## blackers

BrianR said:


> Jeremy clarkeson and his public schoolboy tory mate suporting act. So far up camerons arse only his feet are sticking out. I am referring to the one show tonight. Great on Top Gear but who decides this guy should have a platform to spout his political views on other shows; slagging off public sector workers, the same people who pay his inflated salary and keep him in the spotlight. He sleeps with f#cking mingers too :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


So the public sector workers pay his inflated salary? And who pays their salaries?

He slags of public workers which you think is wrong but you think it is fine to slag off women?

But this is the flame room so is it okay to comment on others who make unreasonable comments but then add a few of our own?


----------



## Spandex

blackers said:


> If he had said all bankers should be shot would the unions be complaining and suggesting prosecution


The unions are complaining because it's their members that he said should be shot, obviously (I thought). I imagine the bankers wouldn't be overly chuffed if he said they should be shot though.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say I disagree with both of you. Since his early years writing for Performance Car, Clarkson has been controversial and tongue-in-cheek with his views. In some cases he has said what many of us think, but dare not say.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't mind him being offensive as long as you agree with the underlying point he makes? Nice.
> 
> "It's ok to be rude to *those* people, because I disagree with them"
Click to expand...

No I don't but I don't think he was being rude. He was making a joke. But as ever you put your own slant on it.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had said all bankers should be shot would the unions be complaining and suggesting prosecution
> 
> 
> 
> The unions are complaining because it's their members that he said should be shot, obviously (I thought). I imagine the bankers wouldn't be overly chuffed if he said they should be shot though.
Click to expand...

I think the bankers should be shot.

There you go, Jeremy didn't have to say it for me... :lol:


----------



## blackers

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had said all bankers should be shot would the unions be complaining and suggesting prosecution
> 
> 
> 
> The unions are complaining because it's their members that he said should be shot, obviously (I thought). I imagine the bankers wouldn't be overly chuffed if he said they should be shot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the bankers should be shot.
> 
> There you go, Jeremy didn't have to say it for me... :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think you are not alone in suggesting that for bankers


----------



## Spandex

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say I disagree with both of you. Since his early years writing for Performance Car, Clarkson has been controversial and tongue-in-cheek with his views. In some cases he has said what many of us think, but dare not say.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't mind him being offensive as long as you agree with the underlying point he makes? Nice.
> 
> "It's ok to be rude to *those* people, because I disagree with them"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't but I don't think he was being rude. He was making a joke. But as ever you put your own slant on it.
Click to expand...

But it's not a joke, is it... he's saying the things you "don't dare say". If he'd said the same thing about the cabin crew when they went on strike, you'd probably be agreeing with the rest of us that he's a bit of a knob.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not particularly offended by what he said (and my girlfriend works for the NHS, so I guess I have some reason to be). I even understand the humour he's attempting to use. I just think he's not very good at it and he's doing it for cheap laughs and to enhance his image in order to sell more of his shit. I imagine the only reason he did it was to drum up some more sales for yet another brain-meltingly shite Christmas DVD. He knows that all the middle England morons who buy his tat love it when he spouts this sort of bile.

A much more eloquent dissection of his humour here:


----------



## blackers

Spandex said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had said all bankers should be shot would the unions be complaining and suggesting prosecution
> 
> 
> 
> The unions are complaining because it's their members that he said should be shot, obviously (I thought). I imagine the bankers wouldn't be overly chuffed if he said they should be shot though.
Click to expand...

Is it necessary to be directly related to someone to report a matter to the police and suggest prosecution?

My point was that a comment about bankers just gets a wry smile from most people and seems acceptable but the same comment about strikers receives an over the top reaction.


----------



## blackers

Spandex said:


> But it's not a joke, is it... he's saying the things you "don't dare say". If he'd said the same thing about the cabin crew when they went on strike, you'd probably be agreeing with the rest of us that he's a bit of a knob.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not particularly offended by what he said (and my girlfriend works for the NHS, so I guess I have some reason to be). I even understand the humour he's attempting to use. I just think he's not very good at it and he's doing it for cheap laughs and to enhance his image in order to sell more of his shit. I imagine the only reason he did it was to drum up some more sales for yet another brain-meltingly shite Christmas DVD. He knows that all the middle England morons who buy his tat love it when he spouts this sort of bile.


I agree with your comments, it isn't great humour and he was only on that show to promote a product for himself and the BBC, it has certainly worked in terms of publicity.

I guess it has given a focus for all the pro and anti strikers to push their agendas. A shame really because what is an important debate just gets side lined by opinions on his "joke"


----------



## BrianR

blackers said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy clarkeson and his public schoolboy tory mate suporting act. So far up camerons arse only his feet are sticking out. I am referring to the one show tonight. Great on Top Gear but who decides this guy should have a platform to spout his political views on other shows; slagging off public sector workers, the same people who pay his inflated salary and keep him in the spotlight. He sleeps with f#cking mingers too :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> So the public sector workers pay his inflated salary? And who pays their salaries?
> 
> He slags of public workers which you think is wrong but you think it is fine to slag off women?
> 
> But this is the flame room so is it okay to comment on others who make unreasonable comments but then add a few of our own?
Click to expand...

You are right, when it comes to that one dimensional nobed anything goes. The strikers earn their money doing jobs that most of us wouldn't - I dont know you but I am guessing that you have never wiped the arse of a disabled person? or fed a geriatric patient who cant feed themselves? And for what? a paypacket that less than most of us here would spend on a set of wheels. Its ok though because its Jeremy Clarkeson a person not fit to kiss the feet of those who he aims his idiotic, public schoolboy, bias, one dimensional, arrogant garbage at! And I still think he shags mingers


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> But it's not a joke, is it... he's saying the things you "don't dare say". If he'd said the same thing about the cabin crew when they went on strike, you'd probably be agreeing with the rest of us that he's a bit of a knob.


If you're going to quote me Spandy then please quote accurately. What I said was...

"In some cases he has said what many of us think, but dare not say."

An example of that was Clarkson calling Gordon Brown 'a one-eyed Scottish idiot'. Now I wouldn't have called him that (I have called him much worse) but I found that funny. Humour is sometimes cruel and is normally at the expense of others, but I see no reason why that should be considered rude, outrageous, or immoral.

What he said may have been in poor taste, but as I said before he has a reputation for shouting off and putting his foot in it. Therefore you do not invite comment on something politically and economically sensitive unless you are prepared to accept a scathing response.

As for your remarks about cabin crew, Mr Clarkson knows full well that should he choose to voice off about them in a bad way then they will seek suitable revenge next time he flies. Cabin crew are notoriously creative at getting their own back... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

BrianR said:


> I dont know you but I am guessing that you have never wiped the arse of a disabled person? or fed a geriatric patient who cant feed themselves?


I've done both. I spent five years working weekends and holidays in a geriatric hospital and during that time I cleaned up more bodily waste than I'd care to remember... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

blackers said:


> I agree with your comments, it isn't great humour and he was only on that show to promote a product for himself and the BBC, it has certainly worked in terms of publicity.


Isn't that what any guest on any 'chat show' is there to do? Last night we had Sarah Millican promoting her new DVD on Graham Norton and there she was again doing the same on James Martin's Saturday Kitchen...

It's all bollocks. Nobody does anything without a hidden motive and Jeremy Clarkson is no exception. I've not seen any of the DVDs Spandy mentions but I do get his new book every year for Christmas and that provides a few laughs while I enjoy the smallest room every morning.


----------



## Spandex

rustyintegrale said:


> What he said may have been in poor taste, but as I said before he has a reputation for shouting off and putting his foot in it. Therefore you do not invite comment on something politically and economically sensitive unless you are prepared to accept a scathing response.


I don't really have an issue with how 'scathing' his comments often are. It's the fact that they're almost always stunningly moronic and ill-informed that gets on my tits.



rustyintegrale said:


> As for your remarks about cabin crew, Mr Clarkson knows full well that should he choose to voice off about them in a bad way then they will seek suitable revenge next time he flies. Cabin crew are notoriously creative at getting their own back... :lol: :lol:


Well, I think I'd rather have cabin crew pissed off with me than the whole of the NHS. Let's hope he never needs to visit A&E any time soon. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> Well, I think I'd rather have cabin crew pissed off with me than the whole of the NHS. Let's hope he never needs to visit A&E any time soon. :wink:


I can think of a couple of instances of cabin crew revenge where A&E may have been the final destination for a couple of PIA travellers... :wink:


----------



## BrianR

rustyintegrale said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know you but I am guessing that you have never wiped the arse of a disabled person? or fed a geriatric patient who cant feed themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> I've done both. I spent five years working weekends and holidays in a geriatric hospital and during that time I cleaned up more bodily waste than I'd care to remember... :lol:
Click to expand...

Then imagine of you had to work there for ever, for buttons, with the promise of a crap pension to the most part - then they come tell you, you gotta pay more, you gotta work longer and by the way you will get less. Then imagine a prat like J.C coming on making the comments he made! not funny. I too have done all of things, I did them fullt ime for 10 years - I know better and thereforwe am wondering why you dont :? It takes all sorts and you are welcome to your views as I am to mine. Nuff said. Back to TT


----------



## rustyintegrale

BrianR said:


> Then imagine of you had to work there for ever, for buttons, with the promise of a crap pension to the most part - then they come tell you, you gotta pay more, you gotta work longer and by the way you will get less. Then imagine a prat like J.C coming on making the comments he made! not funny. I too have done all of things, I did them fullt ime for 10 years - I know better and thereforwe am wondering why you dont :? It takes all sorts and you are welcome to your views as I am to mine. Nuff said. Back to TT


You plainly haven't read my post properly. :roll: I support the fact in principle that public service workers should not have to accept changes to their contracts or pension rights, but that should also be applicable to everyone in the private sector who share the same rights. However the simple fact remains that because of the economic mess we find ourselves in there are simply not enough 'buttons' in the pot to meet those contractual obligations.

I don't blame them for striking. I don't blame any worker for being peeved at the fact that the contract they signed is effectively disregarded because the employer can't meet his side of the bargain. But we are living in extraordinary times. I am out of work as a result of this economic stupidity (apart from Christmas temping at the Royal Mail for the national minimum wage) so please don't tell me you don't understand why I'm not angry at Clarkson. He did what Clarkson does. It may have been crass, it may have been ill-timed and it may be inflammatory, but do you for one moment think he was serious?

Of course he wasn't.


----------



## Spandex

rustyintegrale said:


> do you for one moment think he was serious?
> 
> Of course he wasn't.


And there we have the issue. If he's not serious, then he's a moron for thinking this was a good opportunity for a joke. If he *was* serious, then he's a complete arsehole.

You're probably right though. I think he does fall in to the 'moronic joke' category, but the terrible thing about that is that he's not even doing it for the laughs. He's just doing it to sell himself and his tripe. He has so little respect for the people involved in this strike that he just sees their cause as a PR opportunity.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you for one moment think he was serious?
> 
> Of course he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have the issue. If he's not serious, then he's a moron for thinking this was a good opportunity for a joke. If he *was* serious, then he's a complete arsehole.
> 
> You're probably right though. I think he does fall in to the 'moronic joke' category, but the terrible thing about that is that he's not even doing it for the laughs. He's just doing it to sell himself and his tripe. He has so little respect for the people involved in this strike that he just sees their cause as a PR opportunity.
Click to expand...

Okay.  I disagree but heyho...


----------



## BrianR

I am out of work as a result of this economic stupidity (apart from Christmas temping at the Royal Mail for the national minimum wage) so please don't tell me you don't understand why I'm not angry at Clarkson. He did what Clarkson does. It may have been crass, it may have been ill-timed and it may be inflammatory, but do you for one moment think he was serious? 
Of course he wasn't.[/quote]

There is an undertone about J.C ( someone pointed out Bernard Manning - I would add Jim Davidson) that means he passes his messages and beliefs dressed up in jokes and inuendo. It isn't ok to say what he want's because that happens to be his nature; more so when he has a the kind of platform and audience he had. Grant and Gray were sacked for similar deeds; why is J.C getting away with it any lighter than they did? Maybe old school tie contacts eh, that go all the way to the top.

Sorry about the job, can empathise fully as I am in the same situation; Clarkeson would be the first to say that you should be forced to take the postmans job, like it or not and that if his mail was a day late then you should be sacked - would be ok though because he would only be joking. :wink: 
Good look with the job search and hope the coming year turns that around for you - and me :wink:


----------



## antcole

Lembit Opik.

I mean..... what the fuck is he and what is his purpose?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Friends who suddenly want to see you more when they want to use you for something :roll: Example: someone I've not seen for ages suddenly wants to spend time with me which of course has nothing to do with wanting help with something they wouldn't be able to figure out. Apparently it's something "we" are sharing, even though it turns out I'm actually doing everything. Apparently in the name of "sharing" I'm supposed to divulge all my hard work while they've done basically nothing. That's right - you owe them because they asked you to do it in the first place and did 2% of the work to start the ball rolling. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Bung

ScoobyTT said:


> Friends who suddenly want to see you more when they want to use you for something :roll: Example: someone I've not seen for ages suddenly wants to spend time with me which of course has nothing to do with wanting help with something they wouldn't be able to figure out. Apparently it's something "we" are sharing, even though it turns out I'm actually doing everything. Apparently in the name of "sharing" I'm supposed to divulge all my hard work while they've done basically nothing. That's right - you owe them because they asked you to do it in the first place and did 2% of the work to start the ball rolling. [smiley=bomb.gif]


These people aren't friends, look up another definition.


----------



## ScoobyTT

No I know. You want to give people a chance and more often than not they just disappoint :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bung

ScoobyTT said:


> No I know. You want to give people a chance and more often than not they just disappoint :roll: :lol:


Yup sad but true,people seldom fail to disappoint. Better to have a small circle of true friends than a large group who take and don't give. Quality over quantity and all that.


----------



## oceans7

My Cock.


----------



## rustyintegrale

oceans7 said:


> My Cock.


Brother, best buddy or employer?


----------



## alexi7

People who park opposite my drive when the complete road is empty, have they lost the use of their legs? or are they that thick. I enjoy driving towards them with my headlights and using my park boy to get as close as possible, just to see their faces. I am thinking of buying an old "shitter" to park next to my drive to stop them. :x


----------



## ScoobyTT

At the end of Christmas Day when you turn on the TV and there's the same old shit on as during the rest of the year. You might expect a decent evening film perhaps, something to kick back with. ITV had Downton Abbey. Well there's a gargantuan surprise, simply reaffirming why I never watch anything on ITV. When ISN'T Downton Abbey on? Bringing cheer and Christmas good will to all men I see the BBC brought us an hour of the badly-pronounced beacon of light and happiness that is.... Eastenders. :x Let me guess the plot: someone gets puched or killed, someone gets jilted, and someone calls someone else a "shtyupid caaaa" whilst wearing a novelty Santa hat (it's the Christmas special after all). I can't be far off. The greatest televisual gift the BBC could give the world would surely to be to have ONE day in the year without the grey and brown shitcake misery cannon that is Eastenders. :roll:


----------



## Gone

Cleaning the car only find that beneath the crud lies a lovely dent left for me by some half-witted reprobate who presumably bought their license down the markets.


----------



## A3DFU

badyaker said:


> Cleaning the car only find that beneath the crud lies a lovely dent left for me by some half-witted reprobate who presumably bought their license down the markets.


Had a few of those over the years :evil:


----------



## denTTed

badyaker said:


> Cleaning the car only find that beneath the crud lies a lovely dent left for me by some half-witted reprobate who presumably bought their license down the markets.


Discovered a few yesterday whilst cleaning it...


----------



## droopsnoot

The Trafford Centre today. Signs into the car park say "444 spaces", so I turn in. Then I join one of many queues of cars moving slowly (very slowly) through the car park, no spaces in sight, no-one leaving, so have to give up and spend fifteen minutes getting out of the car park to go home again. If there aren't any spaces, make the sign say "0", like the other one did. There's no point having these signs if they're not right, there's no point dragging people into the car park so as to not turn custom away if they're not going to be able to park when they get in there. I left because I figured if the car park was like that, the place itself would have been unbearable. Not that it isn't always unbearable of course.


----------



## roddy

Gide said:


> Has to be taxi drivers using the bus lane to do twice the legal speed limit undertaking everyone driving at the limit! No real objection to them using the bus lane it's the undertaking and breaking the speed limit that gets me.
> 
> Amazing how wide a TT can become sometimes


what ?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :? if they have a lane they are not undertaking... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell

Just going back a couple of pages to the Clarkson comments, have any of you actually watched the clip of what he said - or are you just reacting to the reports?

At first I thought 'That's a bit out of order' but then watched more of the interview.

His first comment was about the fact that, as a driver, he liked the strikes as no one was in London and he could drive around freely and that he supported the strikers.

He then said, 'Oh, but this is the BBC, so I'd better provide a balanced argument - in that case they should all be dragged out into the streets and shot in front of their families.'

Now, I don't know about you, but I don't think it's bad, he was clearly making light of the whole situation - but then why wouldn't he, he's a car enthusiast and reporter first and foremost, so his view will (and should) always be slanted towards cars and drivers (as it was). He was actually making more of a comment about the nature of the way the BBC has to provide impartiality and both sides of any argument.

Finally, if you read it in a paper or hear someone else report the exact words, you miss the irony in them when he said them.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Kell +1, you have put into words my exact feelings. I think that there are a lot of 'Clarkson Bashers' just waiting to jump on anything he says, a lot of which I for one find funny.


----------



## ScoobyTT

It was all classic reactionary moral posturing on the part of the public. It's a very simple process to manipulate plebes:
1) Take soundbite
2) Cut information that provides context and/or true meaning
3) Profit!


----------



## Spandex

Obviously the press blew it up out of proportion, but I still think the man is an awful right-wing twat who's more than happy to piggy back his shock-tactic marketing ploys on the back of a serious issue. I saw the video at the time and it's obvious what he was doing.

By the way, he probably sees all of you as plebes.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Spandex said:


> By the way, he probably sees all of you as plebes.


He is still more humourous than some of the posters on this site and he can still laugh at himself -


----------



## BrianR

YoungOldUn said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he probably sees all of you as plebes.
> 
> 
> 
> He is still more humourous than some of the posters on this site and he can still laugh at himself -
Click to expand...

He had no choice but to laugh at himslef in this instance, in the knowledge that someone had made a tw#t of him for a change. Think those guys marching had as much right to be hacked off with J.C's comments as he apparently did to make them. Its ok to like him; its all so ok not to be able to stand the overpaid, arrogant, cheating, overpaid (when those marching are seeing cut wages and cut pensions), public schoolboy prat. I guess you don't appreciate the people he had a pop at until you need em. We will all be old one day; we will all need to visit a hospital at some time; and we will all need a pension one day.

Nuff said :lol: As for some people here not being funny; I didnt think we needed to be and just liking J.C doesn't make others funny either. Just my view and you are entitled to yours too.


----------



## Lego

Side lights + fog lights!!! why?


----------



## ScoobyTT

That effect they use on news programmes and everywhere to denote previously recorded material, library footage etc. You know the one with the horizontal grey lines all over the picture. It used to be rarely used for CCTV effects, to specifically indicate SHIT picture quality, and now it's everywhere :x

It is a shitty, shitty effect and I want to take a shit in the frappucino of the next creative type who thinks it's a good way to present footage. All media studies students should have to do a unit on just how shit this effect is.


----------



## IC_HOTT

HATE it when eg a sports reporter introduces a report in reverse by starting with a quote is the best way I can describe it

eg " . . . "today was one of the best days of my life " said the xxx united manager Dick Head as he answered questions on the performance of his team etc etc blah blah blah "

I believe it should be more like . . .
" This afternoon the xxx united manager Dick Head said, whilst answering questions on the performance of his team, 
"today was one of the best days of my life " blah blah blah

thoroughly HATE this type of shit reporting to make it 'interesting' or 'different'


----------



## Wallsendmag

i HATE PEOPLE MIS-USING CAPITALS. dRIVES ME MAD .


----------



## j8keith

wallsendmag said:


> i HATE PEOPLE MIS-USING CAPITALS. dRIVES ME MAD .


Obviously a "CaPiTaL" offence.


----------



## rustyintegrale

j8keith said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE PEOPLE MIS-USING CAPITALS. dRIVES ME MAD .
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a "CaPiTaL" offence.
Click to expand...

and a short sentence... :roll:


----------



## lowster992

Really grips my shit when people arrive late... The introduction of the mobile phone has made it ok to be late. Simply by calling the person and informing them of your lateness is poor...

What did people do before the mobile phone...?


----------



## A3DFU

I have a client who is always 10 minutes late, without fail :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

We have customers that arrive too late to catch their booked train with cheap tickets then complain when they have to buy a new ticket .


----------



## rustyintegrale

I hate it when people are late. If it's just lack of organisation then it is rude, but if it's a result of our poor infrastructure then who do you blame?


----------



## j8keith

I must admit someone being late is one of my hates.


----------



## ScoobyTT

lowster992 said:


> Really grips my shit when people arrive late... The introduction of the mobile phone has made it ok to be late. Simply by calling the person and informing them of your lateness is poor...


I'm not sure I see the correlation, although I suppose mobiles and the glib communication they have brought has contributed to a decline in basic manners. Remember when emails always started with some form of greeting and some form of sign off? Now if someone knows you, you just get the content.

I also hate the creep of Americanisation into communication. Remember when it used to look pretty rude the way you'd see Americans in shows/films just hang up unannounced when their side of the conversation was finished? I can't say I've been on the receiving end yet but it's cropping up in British productions. If people actually do this, how do they know if the other person has finished their side of the conversation? What if they had something else to say on another matter? Nope, too late, they've gone. How rude!



> What did people do before the mobile phone...?


Communicated better, didn't put "lol" on the end of everything, and couldn't use the medium as an excuse for basic fucking illiteracy and an excuse to "contemporsize" that illiteracy into other media.

And it's not "lol", it's "LOL" assuming you were actually laughing out loud. If you weren't the chances are you were just looking for a full stop to end your sentence with. They can't even be bothered to hold the shift key whilst using an acronym. Lazy fuckers. LOL. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> lowster992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really grips my shit when people arrive late... The introduction of the mobile phone has made it ok to be late. Simply by calling the person and informing them of your lateness is poor...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I see the correlation, although I suppose mobiles and the glib communication they have brought has contributed to a decline in basic manners. Remember when emails always started with some form of greeting and some form of sign off? Now if someone knows you, you just get the content.
> 
> I also hate the creep of Americanisation into communication. Remember when it used to look pretty rude the way you'd see Americans in shows/films just hang up unannounced when their side of the conversation was finished? I can't say I've been on the receiving end yet but it's cropping up in British productions. If people actually do this, how do they know if the other person has finished their side of the conversation? What if they had something else to say on another matter? Nope, too late, they've gone. How rude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did people do before the mobile phone...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communicated better, didn't put "lol" on the end of everything, and couldn't use the medium as an excuse for basic fucking illiteracy and an excuse to "contemporsize" that illiteracy into other media.
> 
> And it's not "lol", it's "LOL" assuming you were actually laughing out loud. If you weren't the chances are you were just looking for a full stop to end your sentence with. They can't even be bothered to hold the shift key whilst using an acronym. Lazy fuckers. LOL. [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Dear Scooby,

How fucking true.

Love,

Rich

PS LOL!


----------



## Dotti

Irate fuckwits with zero tolerance on this forum :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

Dotti said:


> Irate fuckwits with zero tolerance on this forum :lol:


Lol


----------



## burns

People who say things like, "It was 3am in the morning."

Well it would be, wouldn't it! It's not possible for it to be 3am in the afternoon! :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn

The 'jazd integracyjny rmvb' post's that I can't read !


----------



## burns

I also have to add to the list:

Broken promises. :x

It doesn't matter whether its a promise made in a personal matter or in the course of business: if you say you'll do it, then do it.


----------



## roddy

people who will not pull over when they have got a TT behind them !!


----------



## j8keith

roddy said:


> people who will not pull over when they have got a TT behind them !!


Especially if you're driving in the BMW lane. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jossytt

The fact that HSBC wont give me a fucking overdraft just because I mite use it occasionally


----------



## roddy

jossytt said:


> The fact that HSBC wont give me a fucking overdraft just because I mite use it occasionally


HSBC made their money from selling opium, that annoys me a little !!!


----------



## Love_iTT

People who start a sentence with "So, ....." after being asked a question

A new phenomenon which is being said on TV and radio interviews more and more these days.

They think it sounds so cool but they just sound so fucking stupid - wankers. :twisted:

Graham


----------



## alexi7

+1


----------



## alexi7

People who park opposite my drive, just bought a 2003 golf gt tdi, forgot how good they are, leave outside on the road and they still park opposite, but half on the path !!! :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Love_iTT said:


> People who start a sentence with "So, ....." after being asked a question
> A new phenomenon which is being said on TV and radio interviews more and more these days.


So I was like, y'know.

Five words that convey absolutely *FUCK-ALL*.


----------



## R4CS

People who moan... hehe jokes


----------



## Graham Grant

People who park over my fookin driveway. :evil:


----------



## Graham Grant

Insurance companies who after 6 phone calls still insist that my TT cannot be a quattro and Auto. Fookin moorons :evil:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Ore of a 'big thin'g in my eyes rather than a 'little thing': -

The [email protected] that scrapped my front bumper this afternoon!

I parked in the middle of the Homebase car park for 20 minutes, no cars anywhere near me the closest being about 30 foot away. I came out and noticed straight away that some [email protected] had clobbered my offside front bumper putting multiple deep scrores in the paintwork. :evil:

I don't know how anyone could have done it, they must be either blind or never passed a driving test. Needless to say, they never left a note to say sorry or who they were.


----------



## BrianR

:evil: f#cker!


----------



## burns

YoungOldUn said:


> Ore of a 'big thin'g in my eyes rather than a 'little thing': -
> 
> The [email protected] that scrapped my front bumper this afternoon!
> 
> I parked in the middle of the Homebase car park for 20 minutes, no cars anywhere near me the closest being about 30 foot away. I came out and noticed straight away that some [email protected] had clobbered my offside front bumper putting multiple deep scrores in the paintwork. :evil:
> 
> I don't know how anyone could have done it, they must be either blind or never passed a driving test. Needless to say, they never left a note to say sorry or who they were.


Fcukers. :evil: Homebase CCTV?


----------



## Graham Grant

I was in Tesco's car park and saw some half baked mooron ram a BMW M3 and just drive off, well fook me I had paper and pen wrote the barstewards reg number and make and colour plus my phone number and agreed to be a witness. Nailed the mother Fooker.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Sounds like the bitter little idiot got the right treatment to me


----------



## j8keith

Graham Grant said:


> I was in Tesco's car park and saw some half baked mooron ram a BMW M3 and just drive off, well fook me I had paper and pen wrote the barstewards reg number and make and colour plus my phone number and agreed to be a witness. Nailed the mother Fooker.


Well done.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Graham Grant said:


> I was in Tesco's car park and saw some half baked mooron ram a BMW M3 and just drive off, well fook me I had paper and pen wrote the barstewards reg number and make and colour plus my phone number and agreed to be a witness. Nailed the mother Fooker.


Excellent, I wold do exactly the same thing only wish someone had done it for me


----------



## roddy

Graham Grant said:


> I was in Tesco's car park and saw some half baked mooron ram a BMW M3 and just drive off, well fook me I had paper and pen wrote the barstewards reg number and make and colour plus my phone number and agreed to be a witness. Nailed the mother Fooker.


well done bud


----------



## Guzi

Nice one.
Years ago i saw a posh woman in Harrogate reverse and dent a 'lesser' car than hers, she got out to have a look then just drove off, but i was watching and took all her details and left a note on the damaged car along with my number. The lovely old lady thanked me ever so much!


----------



## Chubster

I fookin hate cars that look at you coming down the road then pull out of their junction forcing you to brake.
Its normally shitty cars full of ugly scroungers or blind pensioners,its like sub-consciously they hate their life and the fact you got off your arse and worked hard to get a nice car so being evil twats they disregard the highway code and impede your progress......


----------



## burns

Chubster said:


> I fookin hate cars that look at you coming down the road then pull out of their junction forcing you to brake.
> Its normally shitty cars full of ugly scroungers or blind pensioners,its like sub-consciously they hate their life and the fact you got off your arse and worked hard to get a nice car so being evil twats they disregard the highway code and impede your progress......


Some arrogant arsehole did this to me yesterday afternoon as I was travelling in lane 2 of a dual carriageway, through traffic lights. Moron in a C2 (the car says all we need to know!) in lane 1 saw me nearing him (he was in a line of slow-moving traffic) and decided to pull out sharpish when I was at almost terminal proximity. Luckily I was quick on both the brakes and the horn, causing him to swerve back into his lane, before all his hand gestures started. :x

To this I would also like to add a tale from yesterday morning. I was on a short sliproad queuing to get off the A5 to a roundabout. A "lanes merge" sign was clearly visible to anyone with working eyes. The traffic had formed a nice, orderly queue in the left-hand of the two lanes. As I sat there thinking to myself, "How very British and polite of us all to queue so nicely," my next thought was, "What's the betting a BMW driver comes steaming down the outside now, anchors on as the lanes merge, travels across the hatchings at the end of the lane, and shoves his way into the lane 1?" A matter of seconds later, as if my thought had been a premonition, here he comes...BMW 1-series driver, steaming down the outside, past the stationary traffic, then performs an aggressive manoeuvre to force his way in, after he's driven over the hatchings. Cock.


----------



## roddy

well you may think that he is a cock,, but many people think otherwiswe and put up a very good alternative argument,,, in fact at many raod work / bottleneck sites the local authority, bless them , have even sometimes gone to the trouble of erecting a huge diagram to show, for those who do not already know , how to " blend " in with other traffic ..


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> well you may think that he is a cock,, but many people think otherwiswe and put up a very good alternative argument,,, in fact at many raod work / bottleneck sites the local authority, bless them , have even sometimes gone to the trouble of erecting a huge diagram to show, for those who do not already know , how to " blend " in with other traffic ..


That's the standard argument put forward by these knobs... "I'm just using all of the spare lane", they say, completely ignoring the fact that the issue everyone has with it is that they do it at 10 times the speed of the other traffic, then 'merge' overly aggressively, causing everyone else to brake to avoid them.

There's nothing wrong with using an empty lane up to a merge and there's nothing wrong with merging close to the end of the lane. But, if you do it at speed, you force yourself to brake hard at the end and you lose any chance you had of merging smoothly. I also get wound up when the merge is happening at speed (both lanes traveling at a reasonable speed and traffic flowing well) yet people insist on waiting till they hit the hatching before looking for a gap to merge into. They cause everyone to brake unnecessarily, just because they think gaining 2 car-lengths is going to make the tiniest difference to their journey.

It's always the same people who tell you, "you have to drive aggressively to get anywhere these days"... What they actually mean is, "I'm happy to screw everyone else over to make my life easier, but I've invented a justification for it so I don't feel like an awful human being every time I do it."


----------



## roddy

so why do many highway authorities go to the bother of errecting huge signs showing just how to filter properlly if it is such a dangerous and anti social activity ... 
PS,, i have never heard anybody coming out with that " aggresive " stuff you mention !!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Could it be that the people who design and authorise these 'huge signs showing just how to filter properlly', are the same drivers who try to force their way into the lane in which people have been queuing for quite a period of time?


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> so why do many highway authorities go to the bother of errecting huge signs showing just how to filter properlly if it is such a dangerous and anti social activity ...
> PS,, i have never heard anybody coming out with that " aggresive " stuff you mention !!!!!!!!


What Burns described isn't 'filtering properly' and isn't filtering according to any signs I've seen. If the traffic is crawling, usually they want you to use all lanes, to shorten any tailbacks and prevent them from reaching the earlier junctions. They also want you to 'merge in turn' to maintain a reasonable flow. What they don't want is a massive speed differential between lanes (as this is plain dangerous) and they don't want sudden or aggressive merges right at the last second, where the driver has left themselves no run-off in case they can't merge for some reason.

Maybe it's a London thing (I guess there's only a handful of cars in Scotland so it's not an issue there) but I've spoken to loads of people who think driving aggressively is necessary in order to make progress here. It's true you need to be very decisive when it comes to road positioning, etc, most people here seem to use it as an excuse to treat other road users like shit.


----------



## roddy

and what you described is not filtering properly either  if everybody did merge properly then a reasonable momentum would be maintained instead what happens is that people with a low level of driving ability but with big levels of aggresion decide not to let others drive in a more advanced manner,,,, again we are forced into a lowest common denominator situation,,,,,,,,, regarding th e aggression thing,, maybe we are just nicer to each other up here..


----------



## roddy

and what you described is not filtering properly either  if everybody did merge properly then a reasonable momentum would be maintained instead what happens is that people with a low level of driving ability but with big levels of aggresion decide not to let others drive in a more advanced manner,,,, again we are forced into a lowest common denominator situation,,,,,,,,, regarding th e aggression thing,, maybe we are just nicer to each other up here..


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> and what you described is not filtering properly either  if everybody did merge properly then a reasonable momentum would be maintained instead what happens is that people with a low level of driving ability but with big levels of aggresion decide not to let others drive in a more advanced manner,,,, again we are forced into a lowest common denominator situation,,,,,,,,, regarding th e aggression thing,, maybe we are just nicer to each other up here..


I didn't describe a proper way - I described some things that people do wrong.

What are the 'lowest common denominator' and 'advanced way' you're talking about? Can you describe them?


----------



## audimad

Morons on websites who hide behind their keyboards slagging off others for what they do to their car but when they see the person at an event they don't speak to them. Why can't they talk to the person about their car and not hide behind their computer? :x


----------



## Bung

audimad said:


> Morons on websites who hide behind their keyboards slagging off others for what they do to their car but when they see the person at an event they don't speak to them. Why can't they talk to the person about their car and not hide behind their computer? :x


Apparently it's just the nature of discussions on the internet, or so I've been told.


----------



## ScoobyTT

roddy said:


> well you may think that he is a cock,, but many people think otherwiswe and put up a very good alternative argument,,, in fact at many raod work / bottleneck sites the local authority, bless them , have even sometimes gone to the trouble of erecting a huge diagram to show, for those who do not already know , how to " blend " in with other traffic ..


BMW : Will it blend? The answer it would appear, is no.


----------



## roddy

" you can take a horse to the water , but you cant make it drink "


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> " you can take a horse to the water , but you cant make it drink "


Does that mean you can't explain it?


----------



## roddy

perhaps not,,, there are huge black and yellow signs ( a colour scheme proven to make max impact ) errected at the side of the road to try to encourage and explain the carrying out of this simple manouver,, if that cant explain then i doubt i ever will,, sorry.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:



> perhaps not,,, there are huge black and yellow signs ( a colour scheme proven to make max impact ) errected at the side of the road to try to encourage and explain the carrying out of this simple manouver,, if that cant explain then i doubt i ever will,, sorry.


I can't see those signs from here (and have no way of knowing if the signs I've seen said the same as the ones you've seen). I genuinely wanted you to explain why you think the guy in Burns story did nothing wrong. You even imply there is an 'advanced' way to do it...


----------



## roddy

i would suggest that forming " an orderly ( brittish style ? :roll: ) que " and holding everybody up is not the way to do it,, wheras just simply following the advisory signs and helping to maintain momentum would be a more " advanced " method.


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> i would suggest that forming " an orderly ( brittish style ? :roll: ) que " and holding everybody up is not the way to do it,, wheras just simply following the advisory signs and helping to maintain momentum would be a more " advanced " method.


gonna lose m8ee......spandy wont back off now lol


----------



## roddy

he doesnt have to listen to me,
the signs are there for all to see........


----------



## burns

roddy said:


> perhaps not,,, there are huge black and yellow signs ( a colour scheme proven to make max impact ) errected at the side of the road to try to encourage and explain the carrying out of this simple manouver,, if that cant explain then i doubt i ever will,, sorry.


I don't know which signs you refer to; we have white signs with a red border in these parts. And it wasn't the issue of someone using the outer of the two lanes which I took exception to (it's there to be used, after all), it was the inconsiderate and aggressive driving by way of proceeding over the hatched area, and pulling in whilst braking sharply, causing others to take evasive action to avoid a collision.

And yes, it should be a simple manoeuvre, but some drivers seem incapable of it, as we witness on the roads all too frequently.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> i would suggest that forming " an orderly ( brittish style ? :roll: ) que " and holding everybody up is not the way to do it,, wheras just simply following the advisory signs and helping to maintain momentum would be a more " advanced " method.


I agree about following the signs. I said so in an earlier post, about how using all available lanes is recommended and merging smoothly (which maintains momentum) is good practice.

But, if you have to brake hard to merge, you're not (by definition) maintaining any momentum. Causing other drivers to brake hard too means you're also ruining their momentum as well. It's not, by any stretch, advanced driving. I'm not saying everyone needs to get into lane a mile before the merge.. they just need to make sure they do it before the physical merge point, not right on it (where there's no room to maintain momentum - you either force others to brake, or have to brake hard yourself) or, as this guy had to because he was traveling too fast and left himself no options, just after it.


----------



## roddy

cosensus :-*


----------



## R4CS

When someone says something funny, people laugh, then they try to repeat it straight after hoping to get another laugh... It was only funny once! :?


----------



## ScoobyTT

When you undo a simple shoelace and somehow it turns itself into a triple sheepshank trussed up in a granny knot.


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> When you undo a simple shoelace and somehow it turns itself into a triple sheepshank trussed up in a granny knot.


It's worse when that same knot is in your gym shorts and you're dying for a pee... :-o

Is it me or has this place lost it's mojo...

No personalities...


----------



## Gazzer

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you undo a simple shoelace and somehow it turns itself into a triple sheepshank trussed up in a granny knot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worse when that same knot is in your gym shorts and you're dying for a pee... :-o
> 
> Is it me or has this place lost it's mojo...
> 
> No personalities...
Click to expand...

beaten into submission rich........slowly but surely worn down to conform maybe?


----------



## easty

Audi. i cant stand the c*nts or the cars they produce with inferior parts.


----------



## roddy

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,, when you burn the garlic ,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
( oops,, that is not a " little thing ' )


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,, when you burn the garlic ,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ( oops,, that is not a " little thing ' )


TWAT...........thats the dinner fooked lol.


----------



## roddy

nowt wrong wi chips lad,, nowt at all,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn

Get pissed off wading through all of the Mk2 topics which just show a picture of a TT copied from the web. If I wanted to look at all of the variations you can have for front/rear bumpers, I would do a Google search.


----------



## ScoobyTT

America's insistance on using archaic units of measure and temperature. What century do they think this is? It wasn't sensible in the 20th Century. Get with the fucking times!


----------



## Nilesong

And nose hair! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn

Nilesong said:


> And nose hair! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Why does hair start growing where its not wanted and disappears where it is wanted?


----------



## burns

People who put their fingers on the glass to close the passenger door when getting out of the TT! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Seriously!!! Is it too much trouble to close a door without sticking your greasy paws all over the fcuking window?! Maybe I'm a bit of a door-closing Nazi, but my method of choice is to close it using either the heel of my hand or the fleshy side of a fist on the handle; gentle nudge and it's closed without any greasy dabs left as evidence. :roll:

I may have to prepare a laminated "how-to" to keep in the car ready for passengers to read, aircraft-style, before take off. :lol:


----------



## Charlie

burns said:


> I may have to prepare a laminated "how-to" to keep in the car ready for passengers to read, aircraft-style, before take off. :lol:


Now this is an idea I like  not scuffing the sills with your feet would be included, don't f'ing touch the stereo (my car my music) and various other things 

Charlie


----------



## j8keith

People who slam car doors within a inch of their lives instead of just shutting them. :evil:


----------



## BrianR

j8keith said:


> People who slam car doors within a inch of their lives instead of just shutting them. :evil:


Yes, especially when it's my car door WTF :evil:


----------



## burns

BrianR said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who slam car doors within a inch of their lives instead of just shutting them. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, especially when it's my car door WTF :evil:
Click to expand...

And especially when they use the fcuking window to do the slam!!! :x


----------



## ScoobyTT

burns said:


> I may have to prepare a laminated "how-to" to keep in the car ready for passengers to read, aircraft-style, before take off. :lol:


I like this idea, but how do you cover the case of telling people how to get into the car _without _being a graceless, bolster-squashing fuckwit?

Beat me to it with the door slamming. That gets right up my nose. The door's got enough weight behind it that it just needs a gentle push, but no - Johnny Fuckwit won't be happy until the door implodes and showers the driver with glass. They do it once and you think "they'll realise they didn't need to do that." Then they do it the second time getting out and you think "ok, seriously?". Then they do it the third time and it's time they travelled in the boot. You mention it the fourth time and out come the excuses about how the wind took it when it's not windy :roll: [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Right, this is something that really pisses me off... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

People that don't know how to fold an A4 piece of paper. You know, you get a letter through the post in a DL envelope (designed to take A4 stationery) and you open it. Inside you find a letter that has been folded in half and then the ends folded over to make it fit the envelope.

Look you dumbass. [smiley=argue.gif]

You make two folds. The first is from the bottom of the letter to make a square shape, then you turn it over and fold the top part back to make three equal parts in a 'Z' shape. You then put it in the envelope so that the company name, logo and salutation are visible to the recipient when they open the envelope.

Jesus, you'd think they'd teach that simple process in college or wherever these klutzes learn their office skills.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have a read of the review on the link and try not to explode.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=263127


----------



## BrianR

Wallsendmag said:


> Have a read of the review on the link and try not to explode.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=263127


There will be a riot if the grumpy old men read that :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wallsendmag said:


> Have a read of the review on the link and try not to explode.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=263127


I seem to remember warning everyone about this company a while back. Isn't Markerstudy a TTF/TTOC 'favoured' insurer?


----------



## Gazzer

bunch of fukwits by the read of it..........


----------



## Nilesong

Enough said. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Fuckwits who don't understand how that ^^ happens.

Fuckwits who don't understand that it you put a phone down the same way you picked it up, it never happens. Ever.

Fuckwits who let it happen again and again and again and again, and then get frustrated when the cable fights back as it refuses to untwist.

:roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, TTF members that don't read the post fully & ask the same question, thats just been answered in the same post. :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] Why do I even bother. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer

Hoggy said:


> Hi, TTF members that don't read the post fully & ask the same question, thats just been answered in the same post. :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] Why do I even bother. :?
> Hoggy.


BIG HUGS Hoggy hang in there mucker.......we love you xx


----------



## SteviedTT

Not being able to see pics anymore on this feckin forum :twisted:


----------



## Hoggy

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, TTF members that don't read the post fully & ask the same question, thats just been answered in the same post. :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] Why do I even bother. :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HUGS Hoggy hang in there mucker.......we love you xx
Click to expand...

Hi Gazzer, I'm not going any where, I just can't stay away from this forum.  
Hoggy.  XXX


----------



## AfterHouR

When you recognise someone in a film or tv programme and for the life of you you cant remember who they are or what they have been in before and it bugs you so much you have to go on imdb to look it up....

Or that could just be me, :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

AfterHouR said:


> When you recognise someone in a film or tv programme and for the life of you you cant remember who they are or what they have been in before and it bugs you so much you have to go on imdb to look it up....
> 
> Or that could just be me, :roll:


it's called dementia bud lol


----------



## AfterHouR

Lol, I think your right, now if I could just remember where I left my keys, last time I saw them, they were in my tartan shopping trolley.... :?


----------



## j8keith

SteviedTT said:


> Not being able to see pics anymore on this feckin forum :twisted:


+1


----------



## NaughTTy

SteviedTT said:


> Not being able to see pics anymore on this feckin forum :twisted:


Hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT

NaughTTy said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not being able to see pics anymore on this feckin forum :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks for that mate, worked a treat


----------



## NaughTTy

SteviedTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that mate, worked a treat
Click to expand...


----------



## j8keith

NaughTTy said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not being able to see pics anymore on this feckin forum :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the compatability button at the top - on the right of the address bar, looks like a ripped piece of paper [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

You're a star [smiley=dude.gif], I've got pictures


----------



## burns

ScoobyTT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to prepare a laminated "how-to" to keep in the car ready for passengers to read, aircraft-style, before take off. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea, but how do you cover the case of telling people how to get into the car _without _being a graceless, bolster-squashing fuckwit?
> 
> Beat me to it with the door slamming. That gets right up my nose. The door's got enough weight behind it that it just needs a gentle push, but no - Johnny Fuckwit won't be happy until the door implodes and showers the driver with glass. They do it once and you think "they'll realise they didn't need to do that." Then they do it the second time getting out and you think "ok, seriously?". Then they do it the third time and it's time they travelled in the boot. You mention it the fourth time and out come the excuses about how the wind took it when it's not windy :roll: [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Was on call the other night and was a little bored between jobs, so I prepared a little cut out and keep-style document for presentation to prospective passengers. Laminate it, keep it in your glovebox and ensure they read, digest and agree before being permitted entry:

Terms and conditions of carriage

1.	Definitions:
1.1	"The driver" means the registered keeper of the vehicle referred to at 1.3 below.
1.2	"You", "yourself" and "the passenger" mean the user of the seat designated for the carriage of such persons who are not driving the vehicle.
1.3	"TT", "car" and "the vehicle" refers to the Audi TT in question, VRM&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.., driven by the registered keeper referred to at 1.1 above.
1.4	"Door" means the passenger door of the vehicle, situated on the nearside, that is the one intended by the vehicle manufacturer for use by the front seat passenger.
1.5	"Window" means the glass part of the passenger door, or any other transparent part of the vehicle.
1.6	"Sill" means the bodywork of the vehicle beneath the door.
1.7	"Paintwork" refers to any painted area of the vehicle, easily identifiable to any idiot by the presence of both shine and colour.
1.8	"Seat" means the chair allocated to the passenger, ie that next to the seating position of the driver. The seat extends to, but is not limited to, the extremities of the bolsters and any area covered by leather.
1.9	"Stereo" and "in-car entertainment" refer to the stereo/radio control/head unit situated in the dashboard of the vehicle, and through which the audio entertainment in the vehicle is controlled.

2.	Getting into the vehicle:
2.1	You shall enter the vehicle with dignity.
2.2	You shall not scuff your footwear, clothing, knuckles or baggage on the sills or seats.

3.	The journey:
3.1	You shall ensure that none of your clothing or baggage overhangs the gearstick, handbrake or any other operating equipment which may be required by the driver to operate the vehicle.
3.2	You shall not touch any equipment within the vehicle save for the door handle (for alighting) and the control switch for the passenger side electric window. You shall not use either of these pieces of equipment excessively and shall not lower the window whilst the air conditioning is in operation.
3.3	You may request permission to use the electrically heated seat, and if granted permission, may control it yourself.
3.4	You shall sit in a dignified silence throughout the journey. Nothing in this section prohibits the passenger from giving compliments to the driver about the vehicle or standard of driving.
3.5	You will not touch the stereo equipment, nor in any way interfere with the in-car entertainment, including the source and volume of such entertainment. 
3.6	There will be no eating or drinking inside the vehicle under any circumstances. Likewise, there will be no unwrapped food or unsealed drinks containers in the vehicle. Any such items will be placed in a bin before the passenger enters the vehicle.

4.	Alighting the vehicle:
4.1	You will alight the vehicle with the same dignity with which they entered it.
4.2	You shall not scuff your footwear, clothing, knuckles or baggage on the sills or seats.
4.3	You shall take all of your rubbish and debris with you. There shall remain no evidence of your journey once you have alighted the vehicle. You will ensure that if you opened a window, you also closed it prior to departure, and that if you switched on a heated seat, you switched if off before leaving.
4.4	You shall close the door using the exterior handle. You shall under no circumstances touch the window, nor shall you touch any area of the vehicle paintwork. You shall not under any circumstances slam the car door when closing it. The door is perfectly capable of closing under its own weight; anything more than the slightest push shall be considered a slam.

5.	Sanctions:
5.1	Offences are those set out in sections 2, 3 and 4 above. Any breach of the terms and conditions will result in one strike being issued against the passenger.
5.2	A "three strikes" rule shall apply to each passenger. Committing repeat offences or a combination of any three offences shall result in the termination of any further offers of passenger rides in the TT. 
5.3	In addition to each strike, each individual breach shall be punished in accordance with the following penalties:
5.3.1	Failing to enter or alight the vehicle with dignity shall result in a single kick to each of the shins of the passenger, delivered by the driver.
5.3.2	Scuffing the sill will result in a sound lashing. You will also be liable to reimburse the driver for any respray which may be required to remedy the damage caused.
5.3.3	Obstruction of operating equipment with any body part, clothing or possession will result in the passenger being required to either remove said item, or if this is not possible, to alight from the vehicle. 
5.3.4	Interfering with the in-car entertainment will result in the fingers of the passenger being slammed in the ashtray, followed by you being immediately ejected from the vehicle and the entire journey being terminated.
5.3.5	Touching the window or paintwork (other than the exterior handle) in order to close the door, or slamming the door (whether intentionally or recklessly) upon alighting will result in immediate amputation of all fingers on one hand, without anaesthetic.

6.	Ancillary matters
6.1	Any person who does not agree to be bound by these conditions of carriage will be denied transport in the Audi TT. 
6.2	Nothing in these terms and conditions prohibits the driver from denying carriage for any reason whatsoever, including but not limited to, the fact that your clothing is not sufficiently clean or stylish, and that there is a risk of the contamination of the vehicle by you if you have travelled on a bus within the past 12 months.
6.3	The driver's decision is final and there shall be no right of appeal.

Too much time on my hands? Maybe!  :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Essential reading for all potential passengers :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Spot on. A few revisions if I may:

2. Getting into the vehicle
2.1 If your posterior is wider than the seat squab and backrest, or is estimated by the driver to be _likely _to be wider than the seat squab or backrest when under the compression of your bodyweight, you will be denied carriage.
2.2 You will not wear clothing, accessories, or other apparel considered by the driver to have the potential to result in seat damage. 
2.3 You will ensure your shoes are as clean as possible prior to entering the vehicle. Mud must be removed. Carriage will be denied to any prospective passenger with excrement on their shoes, clothing, or possessions.
2.2 If allowed to enter the vehicle, you shall observe the following whilst doing so with dignity:
2.2.1 You shall support your body weight on entering the vehicle until such time as in contact with the seat squab. You shall not use any painted surface, moving part, or painted surface whilst doing this. Gravity assistance should be minimised. Letting your rear end fall into the seat is tantamount to door slamming (see 4.4 below).
2.2.2 No part of you or your belongings shall scrape, scuff, or touch the side bolsters of the seat. The likelihood of your ability to do this may be determined by the driver prior to carriage in addition to and independently of section 2.1.
2.2.3 You shall not scuff your footwear, clothing, knuckles or baggage on the sills or seats.
2.3 Once inside the vehicle cabin you will place your feet only on the mats provided. The carpetted wheel arch is NOT part of this designated area.

4 Alighting the vehicle:
4.1 You will check that it is safe to do so before attempting to exit the vehicle.
4.2 On opening the passenger door you will not open the door such that it contacts any object outside the car.
4.3 In high winds you will hold the door.
4.4 You shall not scuff your footwear, clothing, knuckles or baggage on the sills or seats.
4.5 You shall take all of your rubbish and debris with you. There shall remain no evidence of your journey once you have alighted the vehicle. You will ensure that if you opened a window, you also closed it prior to departure, and that if you switched on a heated seat, you switched if off before leaving.
4.6 You shall close the door using the exterior handle. You shall under no circumstances touch the window, nor shall you touch any area of the vehicle paintwork. You shall not under any circumstances slam the car door when closing it. The door is perfectly capable of closing under its own weight; anything more than the slightest push shall be considered a slam.


----------



## Magenta

You have a lot of rules!

I would be WAY too nervous to get in a car with you guys, for fear I might accidentally break a rule, and find myself being thrown out of your car window! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

:lol: Anyone of suitable grace and dexterity can chill out and enjoy the ride. A person's likelihood of falling foul of these basic courtesies towards someone else's hard-earned mode of transport is directly proportional their clumsiness, weight, and general ignorance


----------



## Magenta

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: Anyone of suitable grace and dexterity can chill out and enjoy the ride. A person's likelihood of falling foul of these basic courtesies towards someone else's hard-earned mode of transport is directly proportional their clumsiness, weight, and general ignorance


I'm a door slammer.  I don't slam them on purpose, but I often overestimate how much force is actually needed. I am working on it though, if that helps!


----------



## burns

Scoob, your amendments are duly noted and gratefully received; they are both reasonable and proportionate.



Magenta said:


> You have a lot of rules!
> 
> I would be WAY too nervous to get in a car with you guys, for fear I might accidentally break a rule, and find myself being thrown out of your car window! :lol:


Good. If it makes you nervous, it means you are not the kind of passenger we want.


----------



## Magenta

burns said:


> Scoob, your amendments are duly noted and gratefully received; they are both reasonable and proportionate.
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of rules!
> 
> I would be WAY too nervous to get in a car with you guys, for fear I might accidentally break a rule, and find myself being thrown out of your car window! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. If it makes you nervous, it means you are not the kind of passenger we want.
Click to expand...

LOL! I'll work on my passenger etiquette 

(Is there no tongue poking out smiley on this forum?)


----------



## YoungOldUn

Scoob/burns

When the passenger rules are completed you should publish them in the KB part of the forum


----------



## A3DFU

Sara, an excellent draught contract you set out there! I shall print it off and hand it to any potential passenger a day prior to their possible journey in my TT :lol:


----------



## brittan

One significant omission from the rules: the one covering non-admission to the TT for anyone who is a heavy smoker or who has recently smoked.


----------



## Gazzer

brittan said:


> One significant omission from the rules: the one covering non-admission to the TT for anyone who is a heavy smoker or who has recently smoked.


does smoking directly affect you then??? will it stop you going to eventTTs now?


----------



## ScoobyTT

It's a well known fact that non-smokers can smell the inimitable stink of a smoker from about 15 feet away :wink:

Section 2 amended:

*2. Getting into the vehicle*
2.1 If your posterior is wider than the seat squab and backrest, or is estimated by the driver to be likely to be wider than the seat squab or backrest when under the compression of your bodyweight, you will be denied carriage.
2.2 If you smoke, or are otherwise malodourous, you will be denied carriage.
2.3 You will not wear clothing, accessories, or other apparel considered by the driver to have the potential to result in seat damage.
2.4 You will ensure your shoes are as clean as possible prior to entering the vehicle. Mud must be removed. Carriage will be denied to any prospective passenger with excrement on their shoes, clothing, or possessions.
2.5 If allowed to enter the vehicle, you shall observe the following whilst doing so with dignity:
2.5.1 You shall support your body weight on entering the vehicle until such time as in contact with the seat squab. You shall not use any painted surface, moving part, or window whilst doing this. Gravity assistance should be minimised. Letting your rear end fall into the seat is tantamount to door slamming (see 4.4 below).
2.5.2 No part of you or your belongings shall scrape, scuff, or touch the side bolsters of the seat. The likelihood of your ability to do this may be determined by the driver prior to carriage in addition to and independently of section 2.1.
2.5.3 You shall not scuff your footwear, clothing, knuckles or baggage on the sills or seats.
2.6 Once inside the vehicle cabin you will place your feet only on the mats provided. The carpetted wheel arch is NOT part of this designated area.


----------



## burns

Nicely drafted, Scoob!


----------



## BrianR

ScoobyTT said:


> It's a well known fact that non-smokers can smell the inimitable stink of a smoker from about 15 feet away :wink:
> 
> Section 2 amended:
> 
> *2. Getting into the vehicle*
> 2.1 If your posterior is wider than the seat squab and backrest, or is estimated by the driver to be likely to be wider than the seat squab or backrest when under the compression of your bodyweight, you will be denied carriage.
> 2.2 If you smoke, or are otherwise malodourous, you will be denied carriage.
> 2.3 You will not wear clothing, accessories, or other apparel considered by the driver to have the potential to result in seat damage.
> 2.4 You will ensure your shoes are as clean as possible prior to entering the vehicle. Mud must be removed. Carriage will be denied to any prospective passenger with excrement on their shoes, clothing, or possessions.
> 2.5 If allowed to enter the vehicle, you shall observe the following whilst doing so with dignity:
> 2.5.1 You shall support your body weight on entering the vehicle until such time as in contact with the seat squab. You shall not use any painted surface, moving part, or painted surface whilst doing this. Gravity assistance should be minimised. Letting your rear end fall into the seat is tantamount to door slamming (see 4.4 below).
> 2.5.2 No part of you or your belongings shall scrape, scuff, or touch the side bolsters of the seat. The likelihood of your ability to do this may be determined by the driver prior to carriage in addition to and independently of section 2.1.
> 2.5.3 You shall not scuff your footwear, clothing, knuckles or baggage on the sills or seats.
> 2.6 Once inside the vehicle cabin you will place your feet only on the mats provided. The carpetted wheel arch is NOT part of this designated area.


Anyone breaking the rules will be shot!! Have just printed and handed these to the teenagers = not pleased :lol: :lol:


----------



## NAFE_P

I get annoyed with ...

people not using their indicators
men at work that wear white socks with black shoes (it's looking f**king awful!)
drunk people at airports
led lights on the bonnet
parents who just park anywhere when picking their kids up
trench coats
the price of booze in pubs (I recently paid £4.95 for a pint near St Pauls in London!)
management phrases like 'think outside the box', 'blue sky thinking' ...
middle lane drivers
[email protected] in Clio's / Saxo's / Fiesta ST's that try to race me at one of the million sets of lights in Swindon
people who take 5 minutes to reverse into a parking space
the smell of most taxis
the rudeness of people on the the London underground


----------



## ResB

Pouring milk on Cornflakes and there's always one flake inappropriately positioned and curved in shape to ensure that 90% of the milk ends up on the worktop and not in the bowl. ARGHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## bigsyd

ResB said:


> Pouring milk on Cornflakes and there's always one flake inappropriately positioned and curved in shape to ensure that 90% of the milk ends up on the worktop and not in the bowl. ARGHHHHHHH!!!!


ohh so fooking true [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jgtt2

fat fekin lorry drivers decide to pull out to overtake another fat lorry driver thats going about the same speed,then takes a week to pass while we get stuck behind em AAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## redsilverblue

Stickers on fruit, especially apples [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


----------



## j8keith

redsilverblue said:


> Stickers on fruit, especially apples [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


+1, sometimes the labels won't come off without having to gouge a chunk out of the apple [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

But you do that with your teeth when you eat them anyway


----------



## j8keith

ScoobyTT said:


> But you do that with your teeth when you eat them anyway


  Never thought of that :lol:


----------



## avyi

ResB said:


> Pouring milk on Cornflakes and there's always one flake inappropriately positioned and curved in shape to ensure that 90% of the milk ends up on the worktop and not in the bowl. ARGHHHHHHH!!!!


ahaha, so true.. seems to happen every single time!!


----------



## BrianR

The fact that some fans are so seriously messed up as to boo a minutes silence. Nothing is sacred any more. Minority of Chelsea fans a total disgrace,


----------



## rustyintegrale

People on eBay who describe an item as 'mint' and then go on to list the faults! I've even emailed sellers asking them to rate an item cosmetically from 1-10 with 10 'mint' and had them claim a ten followed by a list of faults...

Do people know what 'mint' actually means?!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

PMs being ignored or, worse still, being forwarded to someone else :?


----------



## ScoobyTT

rustyintegrale said:


> Do people know what 'mint' actually means?!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


It means it smells like chewing gum, innit.


----------



## Magenta

ScoobyTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people know what 'mint' actually means?!!! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It means it smells like chewing gum, innit.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do people know what 'mint' actually means?!!! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It means it smells like chewing gum, innit.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Which I then use to mend fings innit...


----------



## Kell

Mint: used to describe an item with a big hole in the middle.


----------



## ScoobyTT

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Kell said:


> Mint: used to describe an item with a big hole in the middle.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Very good!


----------



## ScoobyTT

Chewing gum. Take your slovenly habit and _FUCK OFF. _


----------



## nickls13

*(out of)Town fucking planners.!*
Come on.
I had to refit my sump because some c**t in an office in Leeds thought that a small village near where I live had a need for some 7' high speed humps.
YOU C*^T!
The bastard farmer/s who live thereabouts and his/their cow/tractor combo has more traffic slowing power than any other tarmac derived vehicle retarding device you could come up with. So why, oh why?

As a result I had to turn around, go back over said Hymalayan hump, (it was either that or another 8 or 9 of the bastards), bending my exhaust fittings in the process, and go the long way around.

So....
As a result I took the extended journey. Adding to global warming, congestion and wear and tear, but saving perhaps, some small rodent, errant rambler or iceberg, from the terrible menace that is my car.

Bastards!

I would complain to the Council, but I feel they would probably try to charge me for giving me the opportunity to check my oil pick-up.

Once more,
Bastards!

I am lobbying, therefore, road signs indicating that lowered vehicles should turn around, possibly using a 16 point turn and pissing off passing motorists, should find alternative routes. FURTHER adding to congestion, fuel consumption and wear and tear on everybody's vehicles.

Alternatively buy a V8 Land Rover or 4.0 litre Range Rover and ride roughshod over the bastards shouting "tally fucking ho"!


----------



## rustyintegrale

nickls13 said:


> Alternatively buy a V8 Land Rover or 4.0 litre Range Rover and ride roughshod over the bastards shouting "tally fucking ho"!


I couldn't agree more. :twisted:

These things are like haemmorhoids -uncomfortable and irritating swellings, physical obstructions hindering an otherwise daily occurrence and yep, a right pain in the ass.

I have changed my route home, avoided using car parks and just blacklisted whole towns to save my car from the damage these things do. It's worse of course when the things are not signposted or highlighted in some way. And that seems to be increasingly common...


----------



## fishface

The BBC who keep quoting distances in Kilometres, since when did we start this?
The crappy One Show is on now, and some tosser is on about the "200km's of navigable waterways in the Norfolk Broads".


----------



## redsilverblue

Cucumber packaging like this










[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

redsilverblue said:


> Cucumber packaging like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love that! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lack of Scooby.

Where is the acerbic yet most amusing contributor to this forum? :?


----------



## merlin c

nickls13 said:


> *(out of)Town fucking planners.!*
> Come on.
> I had to refit my sump because some c**t in an office in Leeds thought that a small village near where I live had a need for some 7' high speed humps.
> YOU C*^T!
> The bastard farmer/s who live thereabouts and his/their cow/tractor combo has more traffic slowing power than any other tarmac derived vehicle retarding device you could come up with. So why, oh why?
> 
> As a result I had to turn around, go back over said Hymalayan hump, (it was either that or another 8 or 9 of the bastards), bending my exhaust fittings in the process, and go the long way around.
> 
> So....
> As a result I took the extended journey. Adding to global warming, congestion and wear and tear, but saving perhaps, some small rodent, errant rambler or iceberg, from the terrible menace that is my car.
> 
> Bastards!
> 
> I would complain to the Council, but I feel they would probably try to charge me for giving me the opportunity to check my oil pick-up.
> 
> Once more,
> Bastards!
> 
> I am lobbying, therefore, road signs indicating that lowered vehicles should turn around, possibly using a 16 point turn and pissing off passing motorists, should find alternative routes. FURTHER adding to congestion, fuel consumption and wear and tear on everybody's vehicles.
> 
> Alternatively buy a V8 Land Rover or 4.0 litre Range Rover and ride roughshod over the bastards shouting "tally fucking ho"!


Most amusing 'rant' I have read in months, whilst the sump damage is annoying (I have a slight insight into that) its only £36-00 and you can do it yourself ...................as long as you remember to remove ALL the bolts [smiley=bomb.gif] . Sorry for laughing with your rant but it was written in such an amusing fashion that I had no choice but to thoroughly enjoy it, well written, thanks............ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## burns

The idiot I had the misfortune to travel behind on the way to work this morning who, when travelling at 30mph decided to stop dead to let someone travelling in the opposite direction turn right in front of him!  It wasn't even as though there was traffic in front to cause him to stop or slow down; it was completely without warning, and was for the sole purpose of demonstrating some Christian driving. :roll: Arse. Good job I had left a decent stopping distance between us (usually filled by some twunt in a BMW :roll: ) otherwise I'd have rearranged his rear end. Then his face! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## merlin c

burns said:


> The idiot I had the misfortune to travel behind on the way to work this morning who, when travelling at 30mph decided to stop dead to let someone travelling in the opposite direction turn right in front of him!  It wasn't even as though there was traffic in front to cause him to stop or slow down; it was completely without warning, and was for the sole purpose of demonstrating some Christian driving. :roll: Arse. Good job I had left a decent stopping distance between us (usually filled by some twunt in a BMW :roll: ) otherwise I'd have rearranged his rear end. Then his face! [smiley=rifle.gif]


and this happened some 16 hours ago and your still pissed off  anger management Monty... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## burns

Yes! I make no bones about it....I'm known to bear a grudge!


----------



## 1sttt

Middle lane hoggers . But road signs grind the hell out of me. There is a bend by where I live and it has twenty yes twenty signs on the fucker starting about 300 yards before and the same after. It's full of pot holes but the signs are perfect.


----------



## A3DFU

burns said:


> Yes!I'm known to bear a grudge!


You want to see me :wink: 60 minutes and we're done 8)


----------



## BrianR

Alternating speed limits. 60 -50 - 40 -30- 40 -60. All in a one mile stretch of road up to and over Runcorn bridge. Not suprisingly the police sit at both ends, seemingly waiting to take advantage. :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

BrianR said:


> Alternating speed limits. 60 -50 - 40 -30- 40 -60. All in a one mile stretch of road up to and over Runcorn bridge. Not suprisingly the police sit at both ends, seemingly waiting to take advantage. :evil:


I know that stretch. Like you say: many easy targets for the boys in blue :evil:


----------



## BrianR

The moterway network in this country - 5 hour drive from Bristol to the NW (166 miles), one traffic jam after another - a complete disgrace! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## t'mill

Not sure if this has been mentioned because I didn't want to trawl through 20 pages in work. What really bugs me, and it seems to have become popular this year, is when people say 'brought' when they have BOUGHT something. "Yeah, I brought it the other day from a guy I know" Really?? Where did you bring it from then? It's frickin bought NOT brought.......Where's the angry smiley!!!


----------



## 1sttt

Locked topics .just read about andy's bann and the aftermath that followed . It seemed to me a bit over reactive of the people who took this action. Last time I was in a club and wanted to ban some ne you had to have a committee majority . Doubt that happened due to the time frame that the ban occurred in. It's this reason I haven't joined the ttoc (club politics) .
I enjoy being a member of this the TT forum and don't want to be ruled over by over reactive ttoc members . Wish I would have saw this earlier as I would of had a lot more to say on this subject but can't now as all the posts have been locked.
Thought we lived in a democracy ,free speech and all that .

Gazer will join you on that step in a bit keep you company


----------



## TTCool

Tiny eyes :lol:










Joe


----------



## Guzi

Non paying bidders on Ebay fucking bellends!!


----------



## newt

Men who wear sandals with socks. Men who wear sandals :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale

newt said:


> Men who wear sandals with socks. Men who wear sandals :twisted:


A pet hate. Especially men with white feet and hairy toes.

Oh and HDNL or Yodel as they like to be called. Delivery? "We tried sir. Left a calling card at 3.30."

So where's the card you utter twats? :twisted:


----------



## t'mill

Flip flops anywhere OTHER than the beach. I DON'T want to see your feet on a Saturday night in town just because there was a hint of sun during the day. And if you insist on wearing such stupid footwear, pick your FRICKIN feet up........flack, flack, flack....ffffft, ffffft, ffffft. Put some flippin SHOES on :evil:

Usually worn by shiny bastids called "Craig" who ponce around thinking they're dipped in chocolate. I feel like standing on the toes of said flip flop wearers in the busy pub and saying "Oh I'm sorry, did I stand on your toe?" "Well it wouldn't have hurt if you'd been wearing PROPER SHOES!!".

This really is a stupid thing to get annoyed about :roll:


----------



## antcole

Mosquitoes (very small wing'ed flying fucks)

Any size lego brick (when stood apon)

Typhoid bacteria (pretty small)

Bacteria (very small)

Grains of sand (small)

Alan Carr (despite being one of the biggest fruits there is)


----------



## Gazzer

antcole said:


> Mosquitoes (very small wing'ed flying fucks)
> 
> Any size lego brick (when stood apon)
> 
> Typhoid bacteria (pretty small)
> 
> Bacteria (very small)
> 
> Grains of sand (small)
> 
> Alan Carr (despite being one of the biggest fruits there is)


you been out in the sun all day again m8?


----------



## antcole

Gazzer said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes (very small wing'ed flying fucks)
> 
> Any size lego brick (when stood apon)
> 
> Typhoid bacteria (pretty small)
> 
> Bacteria (very small)
> 
> Grains of sand (small)
> 
> Alan Carr (despite being one of the biggest fruits there is)
> 
> 
> 
> you been out in the sun all day again m8?
Click to expand...

Since Thursday the 20th..... im gonna have to go in soon though, top of me head looks like a ferrero rocher....


----------



## Gazzer

wondered why they call u swan vesta lol


----------



## ScoobyTT

antcole said:


> Alan Carr


What a real narrator's voice that man has. :roll:


----------



## antcole

ScoobyTT said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Carr
> 
> 
> 
> What a real narrator's voice that man has. :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just imagined him narrating a series of documentaries on WW2 or the Chernobyl disaster..... superb


----------



## Guzi

People who call kids 'bairns'

I'm going to pick up the bairn

I'm looking after the bairn.

They have a name!


----------



## ScoobyTT

antcole said:


> Just imagined him narrating a series of documentaries on WW2 or the Chernobyl disaster..... superb


:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

PEOPLE THAT POST NEW TOPICS IN CAPS... :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

rustyintegrale said:


> PEOPLE THAT POST NEW TOPICS IN CAPS... :-*


Not to mention Large colourful capitals


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE THAT POST NEW TOPICS IN CAPS... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Large colourful capitals
Click to expand...

Like that.

Top left. Next to that picture of a hooligan.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Another thing , people who say "Can I have a return from XXX" when they really mean " Can I have a return to XXX"


----------



## kapows

It annoys me that a pretty woman wants my attention but my mind turns as blank as...


----------



## Yodah

Have your mind fixed you must :wink:


----------



## BrianR

Yodah said:


> Have your mind fixed you must :wink:


Watched up on tell yesterday did I


----------



## Fab 4 TT

Deficit deniers.

The Labour party.

Gordon Brown.

Welfare dependents and their guardian reading defenders.

People who say they work in media but are really on the dole.

Pretentious people with fake tans, earrings, white vest, 3 quarter length jeans and slacks. It's Middlesbrough, not fucking Marbella.

Quality of cancer treatment & care NHS offers. Don't get me wrong, it's good, just could be better.

Council planning committee members.

Polly Toynbee http://www.dont-start-me-off.com/CelebInfo.php?celeb_id=1067

Anal bureaucracy.


----------



## kapows

Yodah said:


> Have your mind fixed you must :wink:


Help me you must [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Yodah

kapows said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have your mind fixed you must :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me you must [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Help you I will


----------



## BrianR

Fab 4 TT said:


> Deficit deniers.
> 
> The Labour party.
> 
> Gordon Brown.
> 
> Welfare dependents and their guardian reading defenders.
> 
> People who say they work in media but are really on the dole.
> 
> Pretentious people with fake tans, earrings, white vest, 3 quarter length jeans and slacks. It's Middlesbrough, not fucking Marbella.
> 
> Quality of cancer treatment & care NHS offers. Don't get me wrong, it's good, just could be better.
> 
> Council planning committee members.
> 
> Polly Toynbee http://www.dont-start-me-off.com/CelebInfo.php?celeb_id=1067
> 
> Anal bureaucracy.


Don't forget the Tories - they gave a tax cut to the rich whilst everyone else was supposedly *'in it together' *- nice one!


----------



## Gone

Lazy fuckers who say "defo". They definitely need shooting. Defo!


----------



## ScoobyTT

People who say "like" all the time, but who can't even be bothered to sound the "k". It's a paradox: the vaccuity of saying more than is necessary by injecting pointless words, coupled with the laziness of not bothering to say them properly to save time. :roll:

1.13 trillion "likes" on Facebook.


----------



## Yodah

Next door neigbor not understanding that I have my own life! She pops round to ask for help again and againbut when I genuinely can't assist she complains that I have no heart. Twat!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT

:lol: Didn't you know you should be able to cope with ALL of her problems? :roll:


----------



## BrianR

Yodah said:


> Next door neigbor not understanding that I have my own life! She pops round to ask for help again and againbut when I genuinely can't assist she complains that I have no heart. Twat!!!


Maybe give her one- that helps it does :lol:


----------



## burns

Whingebags! :evil:


----------



## BrianR

burns said:


> Whingebags! :evil:


You aren't yodas neighbour are you Burns??


----------



## burns

I most certainly am not. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

merlin c said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idiot I had the misfortune to travel behind on the way to work this morning who, when travelling at 30mph decided to stop dead to let someone travelling in the opposite direction turn right in front of him!  It wasn't even as though there was traffic in front to cause him to stop or slow down; it was completely without warning, and was for the sole purpose of demonstrating some Christian driving. :roll: Arse. Good job I had left a decent stopping distance between us (usually filled by some twunt in a BMW :roll: ) otherwise I'd have rearranged his rear end. Then his face! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> and this happened some 16 hours ago and your still pissed off  anger management Monty... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...




burns said:


> Whingebags! :evil:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

Major difference between anger (hence the flame room) and whingebags. But thanks for the :lol: - I'm well known for being nothing short of hilarious. In fact, I was recently described by someone as funny as fuck; that'll do me nicely!


----------



## ScoobyTT

Funny as fuck and according to Gazzer's signature at least, aesthetically pleasing. Until the revelation of the ginger moustache. It was all going so well for you :lol:


----------



## Serendipitous

Anyone who would see four brand new Blue Flame cat back systems form sale for £150 each and not have the brains to buy them all.


----------



## burns

ScoobyTT said:


> Funny as fuck and according to Gazzer's signature at least, aesthetically pleasing. Until the revelation of the ginger moustache. It was all going so well for you :lol:


 :lol: Better than a dark 'tache! Ginger can be hidden under foundation! :lol:


----------



## jossytt

Serendipitous said:


> Anyone who would see four brand new Blue Flame cat back systems form sale for £150 each and not have the brains to buy them all.


What's this about?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex

jossytt said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who would see four brand new Blue Flame cat back systems form sale for £150 each and not have the brains to buy them all.
> 
> 
> 
> What's this about?
Click to expand...

Serendipitous is genuinely amazed that someone would tell the forum about a great eBay deal on exhausts. He thinks the right thing to do would be to buy them all and sell them on to forum members at a profit. Most of this is down to bitterness about missing out on the deal because he can't use a computer at work, although this is exacerbated by his belief that the only people using the Internet during the day are unemployed.

I think that sums it up.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who would see four brand new Blue Flame cat back systems form sale for £150 each and not have the brains to buy them all.
> 
> 
> 
> What's this about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serendipitous is genuinely amazed that someone would tell the forum about a great eBay deal on exhausts. He thinks the right thing to do would be to buy them all and sell them on to forum members at a profit. Most of this is down to bitterness about missing out on the deal because he can't use a computer at work, although this is exacerbated by his belief that the only people using the Internet during the day are unemployed.
> 
> I think that sums it up.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

ScoobyTT said:


> Funny as fuck and according to Gazzer's signature at least, aesthetically pleasing. Until the revelation of the ginger moustache. It was all going so well for you :lol:


Great headlights scooby and a perky rear..........lets leave the ginger tash out of this though lol (bad rugby jokes that went on)


----------



## burns

:lol: You do me proud, sir! :lol:


----------



## BrianR

Spandex said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who would see four brand new Blue Flame cat back systems form sale for £150 each and not have the brains to buy them all.
> 
> 
> 
> What's this about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serendipitous is genuinely amazed that someone would tell the forum about a great eBay deal on exhausts. He thinks the right thing to do would be to buy them all and sell them on to forum members at a profit. Most of this is down to bitterness about missing out on the deal because he can't use a computer at work, although this is exacerbated by his belief that the only people using the Internet during the day are unemployed.
> 
> I think that sums it up.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELVIS

scabies, anthrax virus and The Borrowers,

in that order.


----------



## Nilesong

ELVIS said:


> scabies, anthrax virus and The Borrowers,
> 
> in that order.


Random?

But quite annoying I would imagine.


----------



## ELVIS

Queston was, "what LITTLE things annoy you?"

I appear to be the only one who answered the Q so far................................ [smiley=elvis.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Gazzer said:


> Great headlights scooby and a perky rear..........lets leave the ginger tash out of this though lol (bad rugby jokes that went on)


The CarLack's working well then? OH I see; you're still talking about burns.



burns said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny as fuck and according to Gazzer's signature at least, aesthetically pleasing. Until the revelation of the ginger moustache. It was all going so well for you :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Better than a dark 'tache! Ginger can be hidden under foundation! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: It didn't work for Gillian Anderson.


----------



## ELVIS

Ginger birds?

Rusty roof, smelly gutter............................. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## burns

Oi! NOT a ginger bird! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## stortford

When people say HOOVER instead of vacuum cleaner.

Makes me wanna swear


----------



## oldguy

stortford said:


> When people say HOOVER instead of vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Makes me wanna swear


Then this probably does too...

I'm gonna set sky+ to 'tape'.....

The new 'record' is out on....

Its an age thing of course... :roll:


----------



## PTP400

My wife's breathing. She breaths in.... She breaths out..... She does it all the time!


----------



## Gone

Tell you what annoys me. Oncoming drivers who flash their headlights when you are completing a safe and legal overtake.
Especially when it's dark.
Hey look! There's a car completing an overtake and I'm not happy with his driving! He's a little bit on my side of the road, but not enough to make me take avoiding action or use the horn! I know! I'll dazzle him so he can't see what he's doing!

I could have pulled in more smartly but didn't wish to cut up the dawdling smart any more than is required

Flat-cap wankers


----------



## NoMark

Gone Ape said:


> Tell you what annoys me. Oncoming drivers who flash their headlights when you are completing a safe and legal overtake.
> Especially when it's dark.
> Hey look! There's a car completing an overtake and I'm not happy with his driving! He's a little bit on my side of the road, but not enough to make me take avoiding action or use the horn! I know! I'll dazzle him so he can't see what he's doing!
> 
> I could have pulled in more smartly but didn't wish to cut up the dawdling smart any more than is required
> 
> Flat-cap wankers


You can add to that those that flash you after you've overtaken them, perfectly legally, as they dawdle along at 30 - 40 m.p.h. in a 60 limit! It's like they think you have no right to overtake them for some reason...... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Adverts for online bingo and casino - fuck off!

Especially the latest one with "Everyone likes a little flutter". No the bloody don't. Never have, never will. And what about gambling addicts? Reckon they love being told that. :? [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## newt

NaughTTy said:


> Adverts for online bingo and casino - fuck off!
> 
> Especially the latest one with "Everyone likes a little flutter". No the bloody don't. Never have, never will. And what about gambling addicts? Reckon they love being told that. :? [smiley=furious3.gif]


Yep same as me can't stand any adverts for gambling, there is one that says they are the home of betting, what an admission. No wonder we are in such a state.


----------



## dalecrx

My phone ringing all the time with scam phone calls.


----------



## Audiphil

People who indicate when you are at the side of them on the motorway rather than waiting to there is a space

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

Audiphil said:


> People who indicate when you are at the side of them on the motorway rather than waiting to there is a space


+1

Also, people who wear running trainers for a purpose other than working out. Casual trainers in public are fine. But running shoes? These people clearly don't look in the mirror before leaving the house. :roll:


----------



## Spandex

burns said:


> Also, people who wear running trainers for a purpose other than working out. Casual trainers in public are fine. But running shoes? These people clearly don't look in the mirror before leaving the house. :roll:


I often wear my running shoes when I'm out and about. They're easily the most comfortable footwear I own. Should I have been worrying about what other people think? Ooops...


----------



## SteviedTT

Audiphil said:


> People who indicate when you are at the side of them on the motorway rather than waiting to there is a space
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought people indicating was to alert other drivers of their intention to change lanes and not to change lanes the minute they put their indicator on and crash into the side of you. You're easily annoyed mate. From my experience of motorways, especially when they're busy, you have to indicate well in advance and hope some considerate driver let's you in. Which for some reason, I very much doubt would be you :roll:


----------



## jamman

People that borrow money and don't pay it back

EDIT THIS IS NOT ABOUT STEVIETT :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

People sending aggresive PMs when they get the wrong end of the stick, you should learn to maybe ask or think first SteviedTT something you seem quite often unable to do

I don't know guilty conscience maybe ?

Feel free to apologise anytime


----------



## SteviedTT

I tried to keep this off the open forum, but seeing as you seem intent on letting everyone see your snide, petty digs, I'll reply on here. I'm not apologising to you at all, you know what you were doing and as far as I'm concerned it was totally uncalled for. No need for this at all jamman, I've already admitted on the open forum what has happened and I'm taking steps to get it sorted. I've apologised to everyone that matters and you're not one of them.


----------



## jamman

Like i said maybe someone has a guilty conscience :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT

Have a pleasant evening jamman :-*


----------



## jamman

Will do off to work to earn my crust and pay my way :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

SteviedTT said:


> I tried to keep this off the open forum, but seeing as you seem intent on letting everyone see your snide, petty digs, I'll reply on here. I'm not apologising to you at all, you know what you were doing and as far as I'm concerned it was totally uncalled for. No need for this at all jamman, I've already admitted on the open forum what has happened and I'm taking steps to get it sorted. I've apologised to everyone that matters and you're not one of them.


Steve is working with John h to try to rectify the problems he has gotten himself into guys, and yes I did put up a topic highliting my side of it that I have asked to be quarantined. That said Steve, I am afraid when in the wrong sometimes we have to eat a bit of shit and humble pie.ok can we all please drop it and I am sure Steve will continue to work with John on sorting it out and soon I hope!


----------



## SteviedTT

jamman said:


> Will do off to work to earn my crust and pay my way :wink:


Here's hoping you never get ill and lose your job through ill health. Mind you if you do, I'd be able to take the piss out of you then dickhead.


----------



## jamman

No worries Gaz wont comment again but like I said the post wasnt even about this "gentleman"

No apology speaks volumes of his character in my eyes :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT

Fuck off to work you winkie, you're starting to really piss me off :evil:


----------



## jamman

SteviedTT said:


> Fuck off to work you winkie, you're starting to really piss me off :evil:


 :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Audiphil said:


> People who indicate when you are at the side of them on the motorway rather than waiting to there is a space
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So are you supposed to wait for a gap and then indicate making the process twice as long or are you an ex BMW driver ?


----------



## Spandex

Wallsendmag said:


> So are you supposed to wait for a gap and then indicate making the process twice as long or are you an ex BMW driver ?


Technically you *are* supposed to wait for a gap before signalling. Your indicators are there to let other drivers know what you are about to do, not to ask their permission to do it.


----------



## wja96

Yes, but with everyone tailgating these days, you could wait a LONG time for a gap.


----------



## Spandex

wja96 said:


> Yes, but with everyone tailgating these days, you could wait a LONG time for a gap.


True, but unless you think you're the most important person on the road, you'll probably just wait patiently like you're supposed to... :wink:


----------



## Audiphil

Wallsendmag, no I am not an ex BMW driver, people who indicate when there is no gap, naf me off as there is nowhere to go, rather than waiting a couple of seconds!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer

indicate well in advance to let other drivers know your intent, and if someone lets you in great if not then wait.......


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> indicate well in advance to let other drivers know your intent, and if someone lets you in great if not then wait.......


+1


----------



## Demessiah

I never indicate........ if you do that then people just try close the gap :roll:

If I want to change lanes I just drop a couple of gears and unleash the beast, theres not many gaps I cant squeeze into


----------



## Spandex

Demessiah said:


> I just ... unleash the beast, theres not many gaps I cant squeeze into


The advantages of having a small beast, eh...


----------



## Demessiah

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah

I find that in many things in life brute force overwhelms resistance :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer

bravado is great until the wrong person is met


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gazzer said:


> bravado is great until the wrong person is met


So true, and how many of us ended up marrying them


----------



## A3DFU

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> bravado is great until the wrong person is met
> 
> 
> 
> So true, and how many of us ended up marrying them
Click to expand...

Perhaps it didn't feel wrong initially? In that case I'd suggest that both of you had something to learn from eachother after which time you went separate ways


----------



## Gazzer

people who sit at a junction turning right and block off more of the road than needed......and stopping me from turning left!!! inconsiderate bastards [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Audiphil

That little rattle on my dash that I can't find we're its coming from!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy

Gazzer said:


> people who sit at a junction turning right and block off more of the road than needed......and stopping me from turning left!!! inconsiderate bastards [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Completely agree but equally, people who pull into the space to turn left and block the view of the one already waiting to turn right so they have to wait until the inconsiderate muppet on the left has pulled away before they can check the road is clear again. Really hacks me off :x


----------



## NaughTTy

Drivers with a complete inability to see lane markings, especially on roundabouts. Hate to generalise but around here it's usually older folk who seem completely oblivious to the fact that other people might want to use the same roundabout as them :?

One three lane roundabout in particular in the centre of town - very clear arrows on the 3 entry lanes, but nearly every day I get cut up by some old dodderer who starts in the left hand lane, crosses all three lanes, almost clipping the roundabout in the middle then goes straight on into the left hand lane on the other side, completely unaware of the carnage they've caused behind them - aaaargh!!

Similarly, on the same roundabout with the very clear direction arrows (left lane = straight on only; middle lane = straight on or right; right lane = right only); I've lost count of the number of times I've been turning right in the middle lane and some twat on the right has hooted and gesticulated at me because they're convinced that I'm in the wrong when they've decided to use that lane to go straight on. Several times I've had to take avoiding action and go straight on instead rather than having some moron drive into the side of me [smiley=furious3.gif]

While I'm on a rant roll, why can't people get their bloody cars completely into lead-off lanes when turning right? It's not fucking rocket science :x Most lead-off lanes are plenty wide enough for most cars so why am am I constantly sat in traffic while some bell-end has half of their car still on the main carriageway while waiting to turn right?

I was always taught that any manoeuvre I make on the road should not adversely affect other road users. Do they not teach people courtesy and common sense on the road any more?? :? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

same on one roundabout in chelt m8..........middle laners seem to forget how to follow that lane and generally cut lanes to do a more direct path. except when i am in the 3.5 tonners...........trust me they move as i dont and normally blast the horn to also scare the 5hit out of them as a bonus. i have even had some lady follow me home to bollock me about my driving...........to which i gave her a business card and told her to go back to the round about and look at the lane markings and i will await her call to appologise. (not a peep) have seen her since on same roundabout and she is using correct lanes.


----------



## Gone

People who barge out into your braking zone on the motorway/DC, without giving a timely, unambiguous signal of their intention.

People who barge down the left hand side of my car as I'm waiting to make a right turn, even though the gap really is just a little bit too small for comfort.

Controversial I know but...


----------



## thenewguy

People......all people :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

old people that can fart to the tune of the national anthem.........I CANT


----------



## Trouble4

since I am old nothing that can not be handled with a peace maker or a clean loud or silent fart nothing worse then

an old Incontinent fart......... :lol: :lol:  

the serenity of it allllllllll 8)


----------



## TTCool

Original poster, David (Guzi), doesn't taking the 'mickey' out of you annoy you ? :wink: 'Phone me and I'll explain.


----------



## Gazzer

TTCool said:


> Original poster, David (Guzi), doesn't taking the 'mickey' out of you annoy you ? :wink: 'Phone me and I'll explain.


Guzi............met him at RR day and a really nice guy, and he likes my cooking LOL but not my dragons blood chilli sauce


----------



## Guest

people who blast their horn when behind me at a junction waiting to turn right. simply because if i do turn right whilst there is a car on the inside i will take them out, no problem, with the overhang on the vehicle i drive.
patience is sadly lacking in todays driving world.


----------



## A3DFU

tter said:


> patience is sadly lacking in todays driving world.


Not only in the driving world I'd say!!


----------



## Fab 4 TT

Cantankerous old hags who send food back because they can't chew it.

The people across the road.

The band Scouting for Girls. How ugly is the bassist?!!!










Thats it for now.


----------



## redsilverblue

Cash points that are installed at a ridiculously low level [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

People who ask questions then don't listen to the answer or keep repeating the question because they don't like the answer.


----------



## Gazzer

Wallsendmag said:


> People who ask questions then don't listen to the answer or keep repeating the question because they don't like the answer.


what question, what answer, what question, what answer, what question, what answer, what question, what answer :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who ask questions then don't listen to the answer or keep repeating the question because they don't like the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> what question, what answer, what question, what answer, what question, what answer, what question, what answer :roll:
Click to expand...

Obviously the answer to the question that was the answer to the question that was the answer to the question that was :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

that was what Jim?


----------



## SteviedTT

redsilverblue said:


> Cash points that are installed at a ridiculously low level [smiley=bomb.gif]


Wheelchair users probably think the same thing about most of them being installed at a rediculously high level :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

SteviedTT said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cash points that are installed at a ridiculously low level [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Wheelchair users probably think the same thing about most of them being installed at a rediculously high level :roll:
Click to expand...

+1 correct stevie totally agree


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gazzer said:


> that was what Jim?


The actual answer was 42


----------



## redsilverblue

SteviedTT said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cash points that are installed at a ridiculously low level [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Wheelchair users probably think the same thing about most of them being installed at a rediculously high level :roll:
Click to expand...

Probably.


----------



## chassmash

People who ask silly money for second hand car parts,
what are they thinking :x


----------



## BrianR

People who ask silly money for shithole houses - do they live on the same fookin planet as the rest of us or are they totally blind and stupid (either that or they think I am) :evil:


----------



## chassmash

it seems that every time we are in a so called recession the price goes up
where is the sense in that :x


----------



## TTCool

Gazzer said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original poster, David (Guzi), doesn't taking the 'mickey' out of you annoy you ? :wink: 'Phone me and I'll explain.
> 
> 
> 
> Guzi............met him at RR day and a really nice guy, and he likes my cooking LOL but not my dragons blood chilli sauce
Click to expand...

I've also met David and wev'e been out for a blast in my TT, over the moor (me driving)...very nice man. That's why I'm concerned for him...he doesn't appear to realise what I'm referring to.

Joe


----------



## TTCool

Since I'm on this section at the moment...pot holes. They fill up with water and I have no idea how deep they are and they always seem to be on the driving line. Most are not so little on the moor :evil: and bah. I once saw a sticker on the back of a car; it read 'I'm not drunk, I'm avoiding pot holes'.

Joe


----------



## Guest

people who wear glasses ( usually sunglasses) on the top of their head.they think they look cool but i think they look like dorks. do they not realise what pockets are made for.


----------



## BrianR

The patchwork cloth which are the roads in Liverpool. Its a fooking disgrace!!! :evil:


----------



## Gazzer

footing Ikon locking my threads the cheeky beggar..........look this one munty xx [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gazzer said:


> footing Ikon locking my threads the cheeky beggar..........look this one munty xx [smiley=juggle.gif]


Maybe I shouldn't have put the little red devil there


----------



## Gazzer

YoungOldUn said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> footing Ikon locking my threads the cheeky beggar..........look this one munty xx [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have put the little red devil there
Click to expand...

ahh jim u know me m8


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> footing Ikon locking my threads the cheeky beggar..........look this one munty xx [smiley=juggle.gif]


You do know where he's from don't you :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

not a clue Andrew


----------



## CWM3

The tools in London who park scooters/Piaggios etc in bays clearly labelled 'Solo Motorcycles Only', they ain't fookin motorcycles, they are pushbikes with engines.....keep out of the big boys bays


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can't believe I haven't put this before , people thinking this forum and the TTOC are one in the same


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> Can't believe I haven't put this before , people thinking this forum and the TTOC are one in the same


I agree Andy BUT if you have a banner saying "Home to the TTOC" what do you expect ?


----------



## roddy

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ,, not realy such a small thing,, but when i log in here it works ok but as soon as i try to do anything it immediatly logs out again,,,,, used to just think it was the mods blocking me but i can log on from a different computer ( as now ) !!!! ggrrr


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ,, not realy such a small thing,, but when i log in here it works ok but as soon as i try to do anything it immediatly logs out again,,,,, used to just think it was the mods blocking me but i can log on from a different computer ( as now ) !!!! ggrrr


Hi Roddy, usually a cookie problem. Clear your Cookies & retype in address www.ttforum.co.uk.
The cached address is probably using ********, with the dash.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

thanks hogg,,, yes i think it is a cookie problem but i dont even know what a cookie is let alone how to clearthem !!!! ta mate


----------



## AfterHouR

Hi Roddy

I hope this helps

http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/delete-cookies-remove-info-websites-stored

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/278835


----------



## roddy

AfterHouR said:


> Hi Roddy
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/delete-cookies-remove-info-websites-stored
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/278835


thanks mate,, but i dont think i have firefox,, maybe i coild install it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

roddy said:


> thanks hogg,,, yes i think it is a cookie problem but i dont even know what a cookie is let alone how to clearthem !!!! ta mate


Roddy,

if you look at the bottom right there is printed in bold: *Delete all board cookies*
Try this as a first option.

If that doesn't work check this thread

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609

You'll find lots of advice on there


----------



## Wallsendmag

roddy said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Roddy
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/delete-cookies-remove-info-websites-stored
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/278835
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate,, but i dont think i have firefox,, maybe i coild install it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

The second link is for Internet Explorer :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

jamman said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I haven't put this before , people thinking this forum and the TTOC are one in the same
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Andy BUT if you have a banner saying "Home to the TTOC" what do you expect ?
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that. Wheres the smiley with the gag in its mouth ?


----------



## N3DXT

The way other drivers never give me any room when I'm in the TT, pull out in front of me, generally drive like its there aim to make my journey more difficult, yet when I'm in the golf I get less than half the attitude from other drivers. It does my head in.


----------



## A3DFU

People confusing:

their, there and they're and 
its and it's :evil:


----------



## Audiphil

N3DXT said:


> The way other drivers never give me any room when I'm in the TT, pull out in front of me, generally drive like its there aim to make my journey more difficult, yet when I'm in the golf I get less than half the attitude from other drivers. It does my head in.


That's because your driving a cool car and they ain't


----------



## NoMark

N3DXT said:


> The way other drivers never give me any room when I'm in the TT, pull out in front of me, generally drive like its there aim to make my journey more difficult, yet when I'm in the golf I get less than half the attitude from other drivers. It does my head in.


Happens to the Mrs all the time.

Jealous tools. :?


----------



## droopsnoot

Googlemail, telling me that because I'm using XP (and therefore IE8) that I'll have to upgrade soon. Why? It's just a mail client for pity's sake, it works now, so why can't it carry on working? Maybe they want to offer more facilities for people with newer flashier kit, but as I just use it for work email, why can't it carry on the way it is? As it can obviously work out I'm on an older system, why can't it branch to the current version of the mail software when I login and it detects this, and branch to the newer version for everyone who wants to keep upgrading? I don't like Chrome, I don't like Firefox, I just want it to carry on as it is.


----------



## Tritium

N3DXT said:


> The way other drivers never give me any room when I'm in the TT, pull out in front of me, generally drive like its there aim to make my journey more difficult, yet when I'm in the golf I get less than half the attitude from other drivers. It does my head in.


You know mate it's a funny thing. When I drive my TT I get the same. If I drive my Range Rover folk are shall we say different. I would add that as an experienced IAM driver I don't bully when I drive. But it just goes to show what car you drive affects the response you get...

Brian


----------



## Gazzer

twats that have a headlight out so drive on full beam so they can see and blind every other poor git including me!!!!!


----------



## Tritium

Facebook constantly emailing me asking "do you know soandso"

*Stop asking, Im not interested in telling you every connection I have in the world ###?!Gr4//@*

BTW the person concerned is my daughter so yes I do possibly know her :lol:

Brian


----------



## Gazzer

Tritium said:


> Facebook constantly emailing me asking "do you know soandso"
> 
> *Stop asking, Im not interested in telling you every connection I have in the world ###?!Gr4//@*
> 
> BTW the person concerned is my daughter so yes I do possibly know her :lol:
> 
> Brian


and when said daughter reaches a certain age will she admit to knowing you Brian? i have three and regularly they deny me if out in public lol.....cant blame them tbh. i personally hate the peeps asking to be added as a friend when i don't flipping know them!!!! get a life ya leeches


----------



## Tritium

Gazzer said:


> and when said daughter reaches a certain age will she admit to knowing you Brian? i have three and regularly they deny me if out in public lol.....cant blame them tbh. i personally hate the peeps asking to be added as a friend when i don't flipping know them!!!! get a life ya leeches


Ha, Gazzer, I get on famously with her (24) we have a wonderful father daughter friendship. Whether she denies me else where is mute! I guess it comes to all dad's eh? I just [email protected] hate Facebook for pestering - like an email everyday! Maybe why I prefer Twitter for contact.
Brian


----------



## Gazzer

Tritium said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> and when said daughter reaches a certain age will she admit to knowing you Brian? i have three and regularly they deny me if out in public lol.....cant blame them tbh. i personally hate the peeps asking to be added as a friend when i don't flipping know them!!!! get a life ya leeches
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, Gazzer, I get on famously with her (24) we have a wonderful father daughter friendship. Whether she denies me else where is mute! I guess it comes to all dad's eh? I just [email protected] hate Facebook for pestering - like an email everyday! Maybe why I prefer Twitter for contact.
> Brian
Click to expand...

bloody heck Brian my youngest is 24 and runs my office....the elder two run my wallet or so it seems lol


----------



## Tallulah

People that stop at a roundabout when it's perfectly clear nothing is coming round from the right.
......slow down by all means but don't effing stop you moron.


----------



## John-H

People who think its foggy all the time! - or have we done that one?


----------



## brittan

Supermarkets!
That's nothing new I guess but at this time of year, when customer numbers are up as they shop as if expecting Armageddon, why, why, why do the supermarket managers arrange for piles of 'stuff' to be put in the aisles thus making progress with the ubiquitous directionally challenged trolley near impossible? Humph!


----------



## Callum_TT225

NaughTTy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> people who sit at a junction turning right and block off more of the road than needed......and stopping me from turning left!!! inconsiderate bastards [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree but equally, people who pull into the space to turn left and block the view of the one already waiting to turn right so they have to wait until the inconsiderate muppet on the left has pulled away before they can check the road is clear again. Really hacks me off :x
Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha I thought nobody would notice something like this, it does my bloody head in when I'm turning right and the idiot behind turning left comes up next to me so like ya say now I have to wait for them to pull out before I can finally get to see whats coming, this happens to me most days coming home from work, and usually its the same bald guy....probably thinks the world owes him something for taking his hair away from him!


----------



## John-H

Callum_TT225 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> people who sit at a junction turning right and block off more of the road than needed......and stopping me from turning left!!! inconsiderate bastards [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree but equally, people who pull into the space to turn left and block the view of the one already waiting to turn right so they have to wait until the inconsiderate muppet on the left has pulled away before they can check the road is clear again. Really hacks me off :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahaha I thought nobody would notice something like this, it does my bloody head in when I'm turning right and the idiot behind turning left comes up next to me so like ya say now I have to wait for them to pull out before I can finally get to see whats coming, this happens to me most days coming home from work, and usually its the same bald guy....probably thinks the world owes him something for taking his hair away from him!
Click to expand...

If it is the same bloke every day you could stick a large sign in your window saying, "Hey baldy, you're blocking my view!", but that might be a tad rude and potentially risky given that he might be big and also that he's not breaking any law.

The really inconsiderate and dangerous people are the ones, who turning left at a T-junction only look to their right before pulling out, not seeing that someone on the major road (with priority) on their left is overtaking!!!


----------



## roddy

People who sit in the left lane ,,,, why can they not just join all the other lemings in the outside lane then I can pass everybody without always having to slow down and jump oin front of some dozy BMW driver on the outside !!!!!!! Grrrrrn,,,,,, drivers !!!!


----------



## keithmcbain

Slow drivers! e.g.- doing 40 or under on a perfectly good A road!
Green FCUKERS!!

Now-TTRS in Monza silver
Then-Boxster 2.7
Before then-Nissan 350Z


----------



## Gone

3 threads to diagnose a worn ARB and spec a replacement

He has a diagnosis, part numbers, sources, prices, delivery times and a how-to.

Seems a nice enough bloke but really, what more does he want?

Not a personal rant at all but patience wears a bit thin!


----------



## Gazzer

Gone Ape said:


> 3 threads to diagnose a worn ARB and spec a replacement
> 
> He has a diagnosis, part numbers, sources, prices, delivery times and a how-to.
> 
> Seems a nice enough bloke but really, what more does he want?
> 
> Not a personal rant at all but patience wears a bit thin!


You got any pics on the how to m8? .......ok I'll get me coat lol


----------



## Tallulah

Auto Body Language - Redhill

Useless muppets.

That is all.


----------



## roddy

It is no little thing , and maybe I should have started a new thread , however here I go, " tomorrow millions of children will waken to poverty ,deprivation and starvation ".


----------



## Tritium

Idiots who drive with a large ( eg for sale) sign in their back window. AND obscures their rear view FFS... 
where's plod when he's needed to 'discuss' it with the aforesaid :?

Brian


----------



## roddy

Tritium said:


> Idiots who drive with a large ( eg for sale) sign in their back window. AND obscures their rear view FFS...
> where's plod when he's needed to 'discuss' it with the aforesaid :?
> 
> Brian


I think you will find so long as they have side mirrors, as per a van , plod, nor anybody else , will be to bothered !!!


----------



## Tritium

roddy said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots who drive with a large ( eg for sale) sign in their back window. AND obscures their rear view FFS...
> where's plod when he's needed to 'discuss' it with the aforesaid :?
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find so long as they have side mirrors, as per a van , plod, nor anybody else , will be to bothered !!!
Click to expand...

Your right of course mate, but in my simple way I think if you have a mirror then its probably there to help!

Brian


----------



## c15 ttt

anything salesmen related.brainwashed robots trying to fleece you.IMO.


----------



## Gazzer

people that join the main carriageway and then instead of waiting for traffic to clear decide to just push through, ignorant gits male and female


----------



## mullum

All drivers of any vehicle in all of Brazil


----------



## Gazzer

mullum said:


> All drivers of any vehicle in all of Brazil


foot me mullum you do get around bud


----------



## roddy

mullum said:


> All drivers of any vehicle in all of Brazil


Oops ,,, personal experience then !!!!!!


----------



## mullum

Not only do they drive on the wrong side of the road (as in not the side allocated to the direction of their vehicle), but they're aggressive, inconsiderate and downright dangerous. The roads are death traps, the cars have every available light illuminated at night (including bright blue LED mods) and the road signage is non existent.
Great scenery though ..


----------



## roddy

Looks abit like Monument Valley ,,,,, with grass 
Ha ha ,mate , in philopeans they don't really bother too moch with lights , or anything else for that matter ,,,,, everyone just does their own thing ,,, town centres , rural highways , all the same, 3 up on a bicycle , 5 up on a motorbike , 10 up on a small side car type thing , cars , rickety old buses , lorys, artics , pedestrians , children !! everyone on same bit of road , sometimes even their own side , if there is room , other side if not ,,, but never a blown horn , never a waved fist or finger , no road rage , everyone just gets on with it ,,, fantastic , standard of driving is , I think , great ( tho I don't know off stats ) , really has to bee seen to be believed !!!!!


----------



## mullum

You make a good point, of course, it could be a lot worse ..
It's just that this is the first time I'VE driven abroad .. I'm sure if I was in the Philipines or India I'd think Brazil was positively civilised !


----------



## Gazzer

dog sheits that park on roadside of oncoming traffic and don't even have the decency to drop to side lights from headlights...


----------



## WJPez

Incorrect spelling and text speak.


----------



## roddy

WJPez said:


> Incorrect spelling and text speak.


Well , the topic title is " small " things !!!!!


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> WJPez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect spelling and text speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Well , the topic title is " small " things !!!!!
Click to expand...

lol exactly Roddy


----------



## NoMark

Gazzer said:


> dog sheits that park on roadside of oncoming traffic and don't even have the decency to drop to side lights from headlights...


Yep, agree 100% Gazzer, that one really grips my shit too! :evil:


----------



## roddy

mullum said:


> You make a good point, of course, it could be a lot worse ..
> It's just that this is the first time I'VE driven abroad .. I'm sure if I was in the Philipines or India I'd think Brazil was positively civilised !


Maybe not tho mate ,,,,, although driving in the phillis has its own challenges. Eg , if you want to make a manouvre or overtake etc , it is not just enough to asume it is safe to do so if you cannot see anything but have to ensure there is nothing there ,particularly at night due to so many peeps not using lights, ( often because they cannot afford any !! ),,,, a subbtle but important difference , but still preferable and safer than being exposed to a bunch of macho morons flying around agresively , even with all sorts of lights blazing.


----------



## c15 ttt

paying £600 for snow tyres then not being able to try them cos the cars still in the damn garage. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

c15 ttt said:


> paying £600 for snow tyres then not being able to try them cos the cars still in the damn garage. [smiley=bomb.gif]


could go ski'ing lol


----------



## j8keith

c15 ttt said:


> paying £600 for snow tyres then not being able to try them cos the cars still in the damn garage. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Look on the positive side the tyres will last longer.


----------



## burns

People who are passive-aggressive. FFS - just be one thing or the other, not Jekyll and sodding Hyde! :roll:


----------



## roddy

That the " view your posts " thing is so close to the " logout " thing ,,, I keep getting the wrong one ,,,,,, who designs these things ,, can it be moved


----------



## c15 ttt

roddy said:


> That the " view your posts " thing is so close to the " logout " thing ,,, I keep getting the wrong one ,,,,,, who designs these things ,, can it be moved


 :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie

People who spray their bonnet black while the rest of the car is standard. Why?


----------



## roddy

:twisted:


c15 ttt said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the " view your posts " thing is so close to the " logout " thing ,,, I keep getting the wrong one ,,,,,, who designs these things ,, can it be moved
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 fkn pain 
:twisted:


----------



## Tritium

A little chestnut that fires up most of us:



> Jobsworth traffic warden hands out ticket because window cleaner's van was overhanging yellow lines by ONE INCH


nuff said  :twisted:

Brian


----------



## c15 ttt

well i was hoping to get my car back with my £600 snow tyres on but i got the car back today and looks like im going to have to rebook with wak this weekend cos of the damn snow [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## crackfox

People who right things IN CAPITALS ALL THE TIME, when they text so that it looks like they're shouting at you.


----------



## roddy

TT Boycie said:


> People who spray their bonnet black while the rest of the car is standard. Why?


It dates back to the early rally days when they painted them mat black to reduce reflection / glare


----------



## Kell

roddy said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who spray their bonnet black while the rest of the car is standard. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> It dates back to the early rally days when they painted them mat black to reduce reflection / glare
Click to expand...

I thought the modern versions were more a nod to the weight reduction benefits of fitting a carbon fibre bonnet.

Lowering the centre of gravity etc.


----------



## roddy

Could well be , makes sense , but no reason for them to be black


----------



## Spandex

People who can only be bothered to clear enough snow from their car to allow them to peep out, and leave all their light clusters completely covered over. I saw a guy on Friday who, despite not bothering to remove the 2" layer of snow from his lights, had still decided to switch them on. That takes a very special kind of stupid.

I think there's even an example on this forum, where someone wanted to show their car in 'winter mode' and posted a load of pictures showing a piss-poor attempt to clear the snow off before driving off for a photoshoot.


----------



## TT Boycie

Kell said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who spray their bonnet black while the rest of the car is standard. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> It dates back to the early rally days when they painted them mat black to reduce reflection / glare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the modern versions were more a nod to the weight reduction benefits of fitting a carbon fibre bonnet.
> 
> Lowering the centre of gravity etc.
Click to expand...

I just thought it was people thinking they are in the fast and furious


----------



## Spandex

Spandex said:


> People who can only be bothered to clear enough snow from their car to allow them to peep out, and leave all their light clusters completely covered over. I saw a guy on Friday who, despite not bothering to remove the 2" layer of snow from his lights, had still decided to switch them on. That takes a very special kind of stupid.
> 
> I think there's even an example on this forum, where someone wanted to show their car in 'winter mode' and posted a load of pictures showing a piss-poor attempt to clear the snow off before driving off for a photoshoot.


And to illustrate my point, an Audi driver doing what they do best :wink: (taken from the Daily Mail site):


----------



## John-H

If that is for real it's quite shocking and surely the driver could be prosecuted with the licence plate visible. I'm a bit suspicious though a there is no blur to the wheels and flaky snow is clinging - could be driving really slow though.


----------



## Spandex

John-H said:


> If that is for real it's quite shocking and surely the driver could be prosecuted with the licence plate visible. I'm a bit suspicious though a there is no blur to the wheels and flaky snow is clinging - could be driving really slow though.


There was this image too... Apparently taken on the M4, so not pottering along at 30mph either. There's motion blur on the wheels and it looks genuine enough to me:










Pretty sure that would be enough to get a visit from the police, assuming the person who took the pictures would make a statement.

<edit>that doesn't look like any section of the M4 that I know, so maybe that bit was innacurate.


----------



## spearhunter#2

Why is it some twats feel the need to keep blasting up the overtaking lane even though there is a huge line of traffic, in the pissing rain, and finally cut in at the last possible second!


----------



## roddy

spearhunter#2 said:


> Why is it some twats feel the need to keep blasting up the overtaking lane even though there is a huge line of traffic, in the pissing rain, and finally cut in at the last possible second!


Because it speeds up the ow of traffic


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it some twats feel the need to keep blasting up the overtaking lane even though there is a huge line of traffic, in the pissing rain, and finally cut in at the last possible second!
> 
> 
> 
> Because it speeds up the ow of traffic
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with using all the lanes available, although technically it doesn't speed up anything, it just keeps queue lengths physically shorter which reduces the chance of the tailback blocking an earlier junction.

What annoys me about the situation Spearhunter described is that tanking past a queue of slow moving traffic is dangerous due to the speed difference, and doing it in the rain is even worse. Using that spare lane is absolutely fine though, as long as you merge safely and considerately at the end.


----------



## Spandex

And while we're on the subject of merging, why is it half the population is unable to do it without attempting to get one over on the guy in the car next to them?

When the traffic is flowing, there are always the ones who want to get past as many cars as possible, so they end up speeding up as they approach the merge, which means they then have to slam their brakes on as they dive across, causing everyone else to brake and turning flowing traffic into a crawl.

When the traffic is crawling, there are then the people who don't understand the concept of a 'zip merge' or 'merge in turn'. They get so close to the car in front that you couldn't get a fucking rizla between their bumpers then refuse to make eye contact with the car next to them as they proceed to barge their way across. All that just to gain one car length.


----------



## Gazzer

jeees spandy swearing?????


----------



## roddy

Of course I agree on the speed differencial aspect ,,, as in at all times it is better to speed differencial


----------



## Spandex

Gazzer said:


> jeees spandy swearing?????


Swearing in a conversation is like punctuation. Swearing on a forum is just more words to type, and I'm lazy.


----------



## spearhunter#2

roddy said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it some twats feel the need to keep blasting up the overtaking lane even though there is a huge line of traffic, in the pissing rain, and finally cut in at the last possible second!
> 
> 
> 
> Because it speeds up the ow of traffic
Click to expand...

How on earth does speeding past some cars in a huge line and then cutting into the same line 5 cars further in possibly make the flow of traffic faster? haha I guess you know more about the time speed and flow than me


----------



## c15 ttt

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> jeees spandy swearing?????
> 
> 
> 
> Swearing in a conversation is like punctuation. Swearing on a forum is just more words to type, and I'm lazy.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: .and agree with the point about 2 cars squeezing in.boils my piss :x


----------



## roddy

spearhunter#2 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it some twats feel the need to keep blasting up the overtaking lane even though there is a huge line of traffic, in the pissing rain, and finally cut in at the last possible second!
> 
> 
> 
> Because it speeds up the ow of traffic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How on earth does speeding past some cars in a huge line and then cutting into the same line 5 cars further in possibly make the flow of traffic faster? haha I guess you know more about the time speed and flow than me
Click to expand...

Obviously I do mate ,, quite how someone who has just " blasted " past an almost stationary you can pull up into a slot 5 cars ahead and in the rain I do not understand , unless he is driving a formula one car , or perhaps we have a different understanding of the term " blasting " [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## spearhunter#2

[/quote]
Obviously I do mate ,, quite how someone who has just " blasted " past an almost stationary you can pull up into a slot 5 cars ahead and in the rain I do not understand , unless he is driving a formula one car , or perhaps we have a different understanding of the term " blasting " [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

Haha Roddy you do make me laugh, such a smartarse :lol: ... Try to read what has been writen and use your imagination, you are certainly picturing a different situation to the one I was talking about... Simple really so i'll make it easier for you.

It is raining...
Travelling on a single carriageway... 
Traffic moving at 50mph and a cue as far as the eye can see...
Small section of overtaking lane...
Matey in his F1 car "blasts" past me, in my white van and several others at maybe 70mph...
Finally cuts back in again as the overtaking lane runs out, causing poor old metro driver to shit his pants...
Flow of traffic greatly improved in Roddy's world... :roll:


----------



## roddy

Obviously I do mate ,, quite how someone who has just " blasted " past an almost stationary you can pull up into a slot 5 cars ahead and in the rain I do not understand , unless he is driving a formula one car , or perhaps we have a different understanding of the term " blasting " [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

Haha Roddy you do make me laugh, such a smartarse :lol: ... Try to read what has been writen and use your imagination, you are certainly picturing a different situation to the one I was talking about... Simple really so i'll make it easier for you.

It is raining...
Travelling on a single carriageway... 
Traffic moving at 50mph and a cue as far as the eye can see...
Small section of overtaking lane...
Matey in his F1 car "blasts" past me, in my white van and several others at maybe 70mph...
Finally cuts back in again as the overtaking lane runs out, causing poor old metro driver to shit his pants...
Flow of traffic greatly improved in Roddy's world... :roll:[/quote]


----------



## roddy

Away ya fkn idiot , I was replying to the original post not to your farcical scinario , you sound more like the poor sod in the metro rather than cretin in the white van ,,,,,,,,,, I don't have to use mt imagination , the figures are all there in the highway code for you ,,, if you can read ,,,,, anyway I love people like you aon the road they are so easy to get past :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2

Haha As I thought bored old man with nowt better to do than try to be a hero... If you weren't talking about my post, dont quote it you bellend :lol:

You are physically boring me now so... Tara love :-*


----------



## roddy

spearhunter#2 said:


> Haha As I thought bored old man with nowt better to do than try to be a hero... If you weren't talking about my post, dont quote it you bellend :lol:
> 
> You are physically boring me now so... Tara love :-*


Good night flower ,, and tomorrow , try to pay atention. ,,,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mullum

Dents that mysteriously appear in your car, despite it being garaged and no one having access ??


----------



## roddy

mullum said:


> Dents that mysteriously appear in your car, despite it being garaged and no one having access ??


Its the faireys mtey


----------



## mullum

roddy said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dents that mysteriously appear in your car, despite it being garaged and no one having access ??
> 
> 
> 
> Its the faireys mtey
Click to expand...

Nah, I remember now. I had blocked it out psychologically 2 months ago - before I went away, so as not to ruin my holiday thinking about it constantly. But gradually it has come back to me.
I was parking my motorbike behind the TT and slipped a little ...
Question is, can it be removed ? 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=314524


----------



## Gazzer

mullum said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dents that mysteriously appear in your car, despite it being garaged and no one having access ??
> 
> 
> 
> Its the faireys mtey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I remember now. I had blocked it out psychologically 2 months ago - before I went away, so as not to ruin my holiday thinking about it constantly. But gradually it has come back to me.
> I was parking my motorbike behind the TT and slipped a little ...
> Question is, can it be removed ?
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=314524
Click to expand...

Rule 1...........blame the mrs
Rule 2...........blame the kids
Rule 3...........blame the mrs & kids!!!!!
problem solved bud :roll:


----------



## roddy

Why can we not put pictures direct onto the forum from the PC or mob phone ,,, why do we have to do all the upload download shit. ,, :evil:


----------



## roddy

When you get to BnQ and realise you have forgotte your glasses !


----------



## j8keith

Trying to get a parking space at " B & Q " on a Wednesday --- carpark is full of old people :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

someone smashing your wing mirror and just driving off............rather bloody rude!!!


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> someone smashing your wing mirror and just driving off............rather bloody rude!!!


Rath err I would agree , not the TT I hope ?


----------



## roddy

j8keith said:


> Trying to get a parking space at " B & Q " on a Wednesday --- carpark is full of old people :lol:


Looking for their glasses no doubt ,, try the peterhead one it is always empty , at least I never see anybody there !


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone smashing your wing mirror and just driving off............rather bloody rude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rath err I would agree , not the TT I hope ?
Click to expand...

no the passat bud..........still a pi55 off as new mirror glass is £19


----------



## A3DFU

j8keith said:


> Trying to get a parking space at " B & Q " on a Wednesday --- carpark is full of old people :lol:


Nope. We go on Wednesdays to get 10% discount :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

A3DFU said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a parking space at " B & Q " on a Wednesday --- carpark is full of old people :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. We go on Wednesdays to get 10% discount :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan

Trade card = discount every day  - and avoiding all those old people. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

brittan said:


> Trade card = discount every day  - and avoiding all those old people. :wink:


Ooh brittan you bitch lol


----------



## brittan

Gazzer said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade card = discount every day  - and avoiding all those old people. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh brittan you bitch lol
Click to expand...

Moi?


----------



## brittan

Catching the tip of your finger on the teeth of a hardpoint saw; only a small cut but it bleeds for ages and any tool you use in the subsequent 20 minutes ends up looking like a prop from Chainsaw massacre. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## roddy

brittan said:


> Catching the tip of your finger on the teeth of a hardpoint saw; only a small cut but it bleeds for ages and any tool you use in the subsequent 20 minutes ends up looking like a prop from Chainsaw massacre. [smiley=oops.gif]


Ha ha ha


----------



## Phage

*Brakes *slow you down. 
You *lose *your keys.
You ask for *advice*.


----------



## roddy

When english people refer to england as britain as tho they are the only ones. not to worry tho , soon they will be !!! Ha ha


----------



## LeeTT

KIcking a plug socket, only wearing your socks. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It feels as though it will look like a crime scene from "Dexter" until you "tentativly" remove your sock to find..... Nothing.

The relief!


----------



## LeeTT

roddy said:
 

> When english people refer to england as britain as tho they are the only ones. not to worry tho , soon they will be !!! Ha ha


I never say I'm from Britain as, Politically, Great Britain refers to England, Scotland and Wales in combination.

Im not from Scotland or Wales so "England" is where I say I am from. Maybe that's what you meant?


----------



## roddy

maybe that is what you meant !!,,but unfortunatly you seem to suffer from the same geographic, political shortfalls as others of your country,,, britain consists of scotland wales england and ireland !!!!!!!!!!,,,perhaps you were meaning the united kingdom which is scotland wales england and northern ireland,,,,,,,,,,,, :? [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> maybe that is what you meant !!,,but unfortunatly you seem to suffer from the same geographic, political shortfalls as others of your country,,, britain consists of scotland wales england and ireland !!!!!!!!!!,,,perhaps you were meaning the united kingdom which is scotland wales england and northern ireland,,,,,,,,,,,, :? [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


I'm pretty sure Britain doesn't include Ireland...


----------



## LeeTT

roddy said:


> maybe that is what you meant !!,,but unfortunatly you seem to suffer from the same geographic, political shortfalls as others of your country,,, britain consists of scotland wales england and ireland !!!!!!!!!!,,,perhaps you were meaning the united kingdom which is scotland wales england and northern ireland,,,,,,,,,,,, :? [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


Who mentioned the United KIngdom?

You said Britain! Great Britain. THis does not include Northern Ireland.

I repeat "Im not from Scotland, Wales so "England" is where I say I am from."Maybe that's what you meant?

Who says they are from "Britain" anyway Roddy? Really!

Geographic, Political Shortfalls? Hmmm. I shall forgive you on this occasion. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]

Lee. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gazzer

clients that call me out to a broken automated gate system and then moan about having to pay a £50 callout fee..........travelling to and from, plus a fully kitted van and my time £50 fsssssssss tight KLUNTS


----------



## Templar

My missus in a morning when she starts jibba jabbering bollox just after ive got up and getting ready for work [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

get home from hard days graft and mrs is off work with a cold (firking cold?????) so i stick some washing on.......jump in the bath then start dinner (meatballs in mascapone sauce with pasta twists) pop up shop to get her some more meds (kin arsenic :lol: ) dish dinner up..........and oh i don't fancy this as my taste buds have gone  .....COWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

thats it no more, ive had enough of being taken for granted..........brb got washing to hang on the line :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> get home from hard days graft and mrs is off work with a cold (firking cold?????) so i stick some washing on.......jump in the bath then start dinner (meatballs in mascapone sauce with pasta twists) pop up shop to get her some more meds (kin arsenic :lol: ) dish dinner up..........and oh i don't fancy this as my taste buds have gone  .....COWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> thats it no more, ive had enough of being taken for granted..........brb got washing to hang on the line :lol: :lol:


a womans work is never done !!!


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> get home from hard days graft and mrs is off work with a cold (firking cold?????) so i stick some washing on.......jump in the bath then start dinner (meatballs in mascapone sauce with pasta twists) pop up shop to get her some more meds (kin arsenic :lol: ) dish dinner up..........and oh i don't fancy this as my taste buds have gone  .....COWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> thats it no more, ive had enough of being taken for granted..........brb got washing to hang on the line :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> a womans work is never done !!!
Click to expand...

coff ya jock tart lol...........thought you were on shitlands for a few weeks? i been blaming you for everything as thought you were away lol.


----------



## TT Boycie

Students


----------



## mstew

When a taller car (usually range rover) comes up behind you on any road with the headlights on the highest setting and having the lights reflecting and blinding me with my own mirrors! Yes my car is lowered but besides the point! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Spandex

mstew said:


> When a taller car (usually range rover) comes up behind you on any road with the headlights on the highest setting and having the lights reflecting and blinding me with my own mirrors! Yes my car is lowered but besides the point! [smiley=baby.gif]


Range Rovers don't have headlight height adjusters...


----------



## Templar

mstew said:


> When a taller car (usually range rover) comes up behind you on any road with the headlights on the highest setting and having the lights reflecting and blinding me with my own mirrors! Yes my car is lowered but besides the point! [smiley=baby.gif]


Could try closing your eyes 8)


----------



## mstew

Spandex said:


> Range Rovers don't have headlight height adjusters...


Wouldn't know....just needed a mild rant


----------



## mstew

Templar said:


> Could try closing your eyes 8)


I do when I see the state of the guests on Jeremy Kyle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex

mstew said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Range Rovers don't have headlight height adjusters...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know....just needed a mild rant
Click to expand...

I just meant that having air suspension means their headlights are always correctly angled, which means it's not actually their fault if you get reflections from your wing mirrors.

The biggest problem with dodgy headlights is people fitting HID kits to cars without projector lights, meaning they have a crap cutoff and end up blinding everyone else on the road. My headlights, despite being high up off the ground, have projectors with a razor-sharp cutoff and I can pull up inches from the car in front without any light shining in their cabin.


----------



## BrianR

Tossers wjo arrive at the toll booth on the M6 toll road and then start searching their pockets for money. Tit farting about whist the rest of us wait and pay for their inability to plan. Grinds my gears :evil:


----------



## BrianR

People who come into the sitting areas of various establishments and start rearranging the furniture, combining multiple tables and chairs so a huge gang of them can sit together for 10 minutes; then they leave without putting things back. Selfish tossers! :evil:


----------



## maryanne1986

garages keeping my car all weekend because the part they needed didn't show up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Stevo Fife

People who don't indicate!


----------



## Stevo Fife

Tractors!


----------



## mullum

Sellers not adhering to the "mk1" (etc) prefix in the for sale section. Time for sub categories !

Car drivers using their mobile phones. Man that pi$$e$ me right off ! (I'm a biker as well as a car driver) Leave your seat belt off by all means !
But if you collide with me when I'm on my bike, because you were on your phone - then it'll be one less thing I'll need to do when I drag you out of your car for a kicking !


----------



## Love_iTT

Carol bloody Kirkwood, weather presenter for BBC's Breakfast. Her voice and that stupid laugh just gets on my tits. Weather comes on - sound goes off. I can't stand the friggin woman!! :twisted:

Graham


----------



## barton TT

Love_iTT said:


> Carol bloody Kirkwood, weather presenter for BBC's Breakfast. Her voice and that stupid laugh just gets on my tits. Weather comes on - sound goes off. I can't stand the friggin woman!! :twisted:
> 
> Graham


I quite like watching her and louise Minchin in the mornings.


----------



## maryanne1986

people


----------



## Templar

There's a mystery guy at work who leaves a bloody big log down the loo on a regular basis..dirty git !!! God knows what he eats :x


----------



## arvelb

Audi dealers .


----------



## POOKIETT

People who post silly things/start stupid threads in this forum without even using the clearly marked search bar. I mean how hard is it to do a little research yourself I'm sure most of the questions people ask have been asked many times before. Lol maybe I'm just getting old [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## oceans7

mice


----------



## Guest

barton TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol bloody Kirkwood, weather presenter for BBC's Breakfast. Her voice and that stupid laugh just gets on my tits. Weather comes on - sound goes off. I can't stand the friggin woman!! :twisted:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like watching her and louise Minchin in the mornings.
Click to expand...

suzanna reid will do me ( i wish)


----------



## mullum

Lucy Verasamy ;-)
Behnaz Akhgar ;-)
Nazaneen Ghaffar ;-)


----------



## newt

Football commentators that think it is very clever to pronounce both the first name and surname of players with complicated names, but are happy to just use the surname when it's simple and English. Just watching the cup final and the commentator says:
Ya Ya Taur'e but on the back of his shirt it says Taur'e Ya Ya what's that all about.


----------



## SVStu

Bastard ants.


----------



## Stevo Fife

DVLA!


----------



## maryanne1986

not so little but CANCER :evil: :?

Hate it


----------



## J•RED

maryanne1986 said:


> not so little but CANCER :evil: :?
> 
> Hate it


Me too, Iv lost too many relatives to cancer. Im going to my uncles funeral on monday hes the fourth in my family to pass away from it in 10 years :x If I had one wish, it'd be to totally eradicate it!


----------



## maryanne1986

J•RED said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not so little but CANCER :evil: :?
> 
> Hate it
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, Iv lost too many relatives to cancer. Im going to my uncles funeral on monday hes the fourth in my family to pass away from it in 10 years :x If I had one wish, it'd be to totally eradicate it!
Click to expand...

my mam went last year and my auntie from it and my bampa has it  i would eradicate it too  
thoughts are with you hun :? xxx


----------



## NaughTTy

Love_iTT said:


> Carol bloody Kirkwood, weather presenter for BBC's Breakfast. Her voice and that stupid laugh just gets on my tits. Weather comes on - sound goes off. I can't stand the friggin woman!! :twisted:
> 
> Graham


Massive baps though :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986

this big ass tree



that gives off these little bastards



they get everywhere :evil: :evil:

if it didnt belong to next door id say hand me an axe!!


----------



## roddy

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol bloody Kirkwood, weather presenter for BBC's Breakfast. Her voice and that stupid laugh just gets on my tits. Weather comes on - sound goes off. I can't stand the friggin woman!! :twisted:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Massive baps though :wink: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

" it is going to be windy wet and cold all over britain today,, ha ha ha ",,,,,,,,,,,,lovely scottish lass


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol bloody Kirkwood, weather presenter for BBC's Breakfast. Her voice and that stupid laugh just gets on my tits. Weather comes on - sound goes off. I can't stand the friggin woman!! :twisted:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Massive baps though :wink: :lol: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " it is going to be windy wet and cold all over britain today,, ha ha ha ",,,,,,,,,,,,lovely scottish lass
Click to expand...

Irritating mumsy bint. :evil:


----------



## roddy

maybe that is why she fits in so well at aunty beeb :wink:


----------



## CWM3

Sian Lloyd, makes Kirkwood sound like a saint, want to throw something at the TV everytime I hear that obnoxious patronising voice.


----------



## rustyintegrale

CWM3 said:


> Sian Lloyd, makes Kirkwood sound like a saint, want to throw something at the TV everytime I hear that obnoxious patronising voice.


Yeah she is awful. Wide-mouthed frog.


----------



## NaughTTy

CWM3 said:


> Sian Lloyd, makes Kirkwood sound like a saint, want to throw something at the TV everytime I hear that obnoxious patronising voice.


 +1


----------



## Skeee

People who,
slow down,
indicate to turn right,
pass two right hand junctions and,
continue for 100yds and,
turn off their indicators and continue straight ahead!
[smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986

Skeee said:


> People who,
> slow down,
> indicate to turn right,
> pass two right hand junctions and,
> continue for 100yds and,
> turn off their indicators and continue straight ahead!
> [smiley=devil.gif]


ditto

and as a foot note to that people who signal left and turn right :evil:


----------



## mullum

Or people who just don't signal at all - they seem to think its optional


----------



## John-H

People who don't keep left when not overtaking.
People who hog the middle lane.
People who spy a lorry a mile down the dual carriageway and them and everyone else decides to form a mile long slow moving crocodile with a mile of empty left lane.
People who use fog lights when it's not.
People who think an indication to change lanes is a challenge they must try and block.
People who barrel into mini roundabouts with no intention of slowing down because they are going straight on and don't consider that someone already on the roundabout before them has right of way :evil:


----------



## Pugwash69

I'm getting fed up of people posting stupid "memes" on social media sites that have appalling grammar.

Also anyone who reposts something about illegal immigrants getting benefits - NO THEY DON'T!

I've given up even linking to snopes about all the dire warnings people tell me about.

Can I have three moans on one post?


----------



## maryanne1986

John-H said:


> People who use fog lights when it's not.
> 
> People who barrel into mini roundabouts with no intention of slowing down because they are going straight on and don't consider that someone already on the roundabout before them has right of way :evil:


Yes and Yes :evil: :evil:


----------



## phill65

People who hog the outside lane. when they do eventually pull over speed right up as you go to overtake :twisted::twisted:

Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phill65

3 and 4 lane roundabouts

Sent from my novo9-Spark using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nilesong

Patrick Kielty.


----------



## Guzi

Nilesong said:


> Patrick Kielty.


lol he is annoying!


----------



## roddy

People who get pissed off by stupid little things ,,,, get out , look around the world , and maybe you might realise how pathetic you sound complaing about people who use the wrong lane !!!!!!!......... 2 million people have been made homeless because your government , along with others , have been / are creating inter racial / religois fueding for their own benefit in Syria ,,,,,,,,,, waken up !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> People who get pissed off by stupid little things ,,,, get out , look around the world , and maybe you might realise how pathetic you sound complaing about people who use the wrong lane !!!!!!!......... 2 million people have been made homeless because your government , along with others , have been / are creating inter racial / religois fueding for their own benefit in Syria ,,,,,,,,,, waken up !!!!!!!!


Who gives a fook about them Rodders...not my country or problem tbh


----------



## roddy

TBH , not our country , not our problem ,,,,, but our taxes are helping to make their problem. !!!!!!


----------



## Templar

Tv adverts for Car Insurance, Rip off money lending and No Win No Fee Claims...grr gets right up my fookin nostrils. .sheez :evil:


----------



## maryanne1986

people on this site who think they are smart arses with their no good comments


----------



## Templar

Flies !!


----------



## Callum-TT

+1 on flies

Also spending money on "preventative maintenance on TT" only for two things to go in a day costing a few hundred £'s

Oh and daft twats at the boxing who can't even be bothered to watch the fight.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## John-H

roddy said:


> People who get pissed off by stupid little things ,,,, get out , look around the world , and maybe you might realise how pathetic you sound complaing about people who use the wrong lane !!!!!!!......... 2 million people have been made homeless because your government , along with others , have been / are creating inter racial / religois fueding for their own benefit in Syria ,,,,,,,,,, waken up !!!!!!!!


Ok there's perspective but if you take a bigger step back it's all due to selfishness and a lack of a sense of community and what you do to others will in some way come back to you. Start by good socially responsible education and you have a better chance of bigger things being carried out with the same responsible mind set. Not guaranteed of course but it's a better start.

Hands up who recognises this rant:


> Wreckers of law and order. Communists, Maoists, Trotskyists, neo-Trotskyists, crypto-Trotskyists, union leaders, Communist union leaders, atheists, agnostics, long-haired weirdos, short-haired weirdos, vandals, hooligans, football supporters, namby-pamby probation officers, rapists, papists, papist rapists, foreign surgeons -headshrinkers, who ought to be locked up, Wedgwood Benn, keg bitter, punk rock, glue-sniffers, "Play For Today", Clive Jenkins, Roy Jenkins, Up Jenkins, up everybody's, Chinese restaurants -why do you think Windsor Castle is ringed with Chinese restaurants?


----------



## roddy

fkin tossers whingin about shit , get oot there , hava alook around ya


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who get pissed off by stupid little things ,,,, get out , look around the world , and maybe you might realise how pathetic you sound complaing about people who use the wrong lane !!!!!!!......... 2 million people have been made homeless because your government , along with others , have been / are creating inter racial / religoys fueding for their own benefit in Syria ,,,,,,,,,, waken up !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fook about them Rodders...not my country or problem tbh
Click to expand...

changed your mind then gazzz


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who get pissed off by stupid little things ,,,, get out , look around the world , and maybe you might realise how pathetic you sound complaing about people who use the wrong lane !!!!!!!......... 2 million people have been made homeless because your government , along with others , have been / are creating inter racial / religoys fueding for their own benefit in Syria ,,,,,,,,,, waken up !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fook about them Rodders...not my country or problem tbh
Click to expand...

Quite surprised and saddened by that comment Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who get pissed off by stupid little things ,,,, get out , look around the world , and maybe you might realise how pathetic you sound complaing about people who use the wrong lane !!!!!!!......... 2 million people have been made homeless because your government , along with others , have been / are creating inter racial / religoys fueding for their own benefit in Syria ,,,,,,,,,, waken up !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fook about them Rodders...not my country or problem tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite surprised and saddened by that comment Gaz.
Click to expand...

I will retract that statement James based upon the fact that I was heavily drinking during that period with family problems. Not an excuse I know but I ask to be excused over it bud


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Foil seal on milk bottle, when the little tab breaks off. :evil:  
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

dont bite your nails :wink:


----------



## John-H

When you click on something on the screen but the processor, which was waiting for you chuckling to itself, sees you coming and moves the screen just as you click, so you end up clicking the wrong thing. It then goes into a fit of locked up digital laughter as you furiously stab cancel and get ignored :evil:


----------



## Gazzer

John-H said:


> When you click on something on the screen but the processor, which was waiting for you chuckling to itself, sees you coming and moves the screen just as you click, so you end up clicking the wrong thing. It then goes into a fit of locked up digital laughter as you furiously stab cancel and it ignores you :evil:


Talking touch screen I assume John? Yeah my iPad does that too lol


----------



## John-H

Mainly touch screen but also computer sometimes like when Explorer reads a drive; you click on a folder but it expands the directory tree just as you get there and makes you click the wrong thing. It seems to be a general problem with the way user interface software is written - it should only accept clicks or taps when the screen is stable.


----------



## A3DFU

Just get a new computer :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> Just get a new computer :roll:


Better than that get a Mac.


----------



## John-H

Faster processors with a fresh OS instal will of course help but that's only a temporary solution as you'll soon fill it up amd slow it down.


----------



## roddy

get a secratry


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> get a secratry


 :lol:

Or a secretary! :lol:


----------



## roddy

one that can spell !


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fook about them Rodders...not my country or problem tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Quite surprised and saddened by that comment Gaz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will retract that statement James based upon the fact that I was heavily drinking during that period with family problems. Not an excuse I know but I ask to be excused over it bud
Click to expand...

The "forgiven" wand is waved


----------



## marttin666

I hate the DVLA numerous reasons ummmm cats are just useless animals so them ummm speed cameras,speed bumps,speed limits,screaming babies,old people who blame young people for all the insurance prices hey at least we don't have cataracts and slow reflexes , I hate young pretty women with old men for money , I hate the government , I hate france , I hate lots of things but I love lots to (honestly ) :lol:


----------



## Templar

Lazy fu*ktards at work..some people think the company owes them a job..grr


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> Lazy fu*ktards at work..some people think the company owes them a job..grr


Lazy so-and-sos in general who think the country owes them something - like benefits :evil:


----------



## mullum

When a spotty teenager calls you from some company, who pronounces your name as if it were a language from another planet - proceeds to tell you that he can't disclose who he is calling on behalf of - due to data protection ! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69

I'm good at ending phone calls. They may still be talking at the time.


----------



## A3DFU

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm good at ending phone calls.


It's a worthwhile talent to have [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Local council planning committees who couldn't plan their way out of a paper bag...

Grrrrrrrrrrr. :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

Must be something going on in your area, Rich :wink:


----------



## brian1978

Getting up in the dark and stepping on an upturned plug, I honestly think having your fingernails ripped off would be less painfull


----------



## j8keith

brian1978 said:


> Getting up in the dark and stepping on an upturned plug, I honestly think having your fingernails ripped off would be less painfull


+1 or a piece of Lego on the stairs.


----------



## A3DFU

j8keith said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting up in the dark and stepping on an upturned plug, I honestly think having your fingernails ripped off would be less painfull
> 
> 
> 
> +1 or a piece of Lego on the stairs.
Click to expand...

You guys should tidy up :wink:


----------



## j8keith

A3DFU said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting up in the dark and stepping on an upturned plug, I honestly think having your fingernails ripped off would be less painfull
> 
> 
> 
> +1 or a piece of Lego on the stairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys should tidy up :wink:
Click to expand...

Just can't get good domestic staff these days :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

merge in lanes that some twat sits across both lanes to stop anyone getting past him grrr


----------



## brian1978

People stalling at traffic lights, then taking JUST enough time to restart, causing you to get stuck for another cycle.

Morons who start to slow right down approaching a GREEN light anticipating it changing, also causing you to get stuck, THAT IS WHAT AMBER IS FOR, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :evil:


----------



## spearhunter#2

People who are impatient while driving! Particularly at traffic lights :lol:


----------



## brian1978

spearhunter#2 said:


> People who are impatient while driving! Particularly at traffic lights :lol:


Touche :wink:


----------



## jamman

Morons parking where they shouldn't :twisted: ie bus stops etc etc


----------



## boost22

Certain idiots that make comments where they are not wanted ^^^ especially when asking a question about mirror switches :roll:


----------



## brian1978

When I go into Greggs and some [email protected]$tards scoffed all the steak bakes :wink:


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> When I go into Greggs and some [email protected]$tards scoffed all the steak bakes :wink:


The Greedy f** c*** :x hahaha :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Shower thermostats that only seem to go from melted glacier to molten lead.


----------



## boost22

Beef eater and gay boy are being a nuisance :-/ :lol:


----------



## boost22

brian1978 said:


> Shower thermostats that only seem to go from melted glacier to molten lead.


 ? :?


----------



## Skeee

Posting angry homophobic rants to disguise your own dubious tendencies!


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> merge in lanes that some twat sits across both lanes to stop anyone getting past him grrr


with you on that Gazz [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Friday mornings :x


----------



## kazinak

People who's called Brian :lol:

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brian1978

kazinak said:


> People who's called Brian :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


People who ARE called Brian..........

bloody foreigners :roll: :wink:


----------



## boost22

Skeee said:


> Posting angry homophobic rants to disguise your own dubious tendencies!


 :lol:


----------



## kazinak

brian1978 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who's called Brian :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> People who ARE called Brian..........
> 
> bloody foreigners :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

:lol:

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## redsilverblue

brian1978 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who's called Brian :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> People who ARE called Brian..........
> 
> bloody foreigners :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Careful careful here, watch your language :lol: :lol: I actualy have got a case open because I was told to go back to my country few weeks ago by a woman who's dog bit me and as soon as she heard my accent she started a proper abuse :roll: I reported it, police took it seriously and I might go to court if I will have nothing better to do :lol: :lol:

Those kind of people annoy me a little bit, I would say


----------



## Skeee

redsilverblue said:


> ................................as she heard my accent she started a proper abuse :roll:...................


 Having spent time both sides of The Wrekin that is definitely a case of.........








:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

It's that time of year again:

Crane flies (AKA Daddy Long Legs) From an old "flame" of mine...
AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH - get out of my fucking house and stop flying in my face and especially piss of with the "accidentally" flying into my ears, you long legged, spindly bodied, clumsy flying, fucking creepy crawly bastards :evil: :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

redsilverblue said:


> Careful careful here, watch your language :lol: :lol: I actualy have got a case open because I was told to go back to my country few weeks ago by a woman who's dog bit me and as soon as she heard my accent she started a proper abuse :roll: I reported it, police took it seriously and I might go to court if I will have nothing better to do :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those kind of people annoy me a little bit, I would say


I sympathise with you. I was at the receiving end of racial abuse before for being German. Once on here and once by an old 'lady' at my first hairdresser in this country. This dates back to 1985.
I found a brilliant hairdresser later who's mum was French so he was more multi cultural. But I've learnt to do my own hair since a long time now


----------



## brian1978

redsilverblue said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who's called Brian :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> People who ARE called Brian..........
> 
> bloody foreigners :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful careful here, watch your language :lol: :lol: I actualy have got a case open because I was told to go back to my country few weeks ago by a woman who's dog bit me and as soon as she heard my accent she started a proper abuse :roll: I reported it, police took it seriously and I might go to court if I will have nothing better to do :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those kind of people annoy me a little bit, I would say
Click to expand...

What happened to you sounds terrible, nobody should suffer racial abuse of any kind, the police HAVE to take this sort of thing seriously, but your attitude absolutely stinks.

" I reported it, police took it seriously and I might go to court if I will have nothing better to do :lol: :lol: "

Frankly that's wrong, if you expect the police to take this sort of thing serious you should not make light of It.

Also i hope you are not even for one second suggesting my comment was racist, are you?

Being Scottish and living in London for a bit I've had my fair share of it, but not for once second did I consider using the pathetic "race card" at a blinding obvious light hearted comment.

If you knew me you would know I'm the least racist person you will meet, I have an English wife and 2 of my closest friends are German and Spanish. I also have a good business and personal relationshio with our local Chinese community. I was recently given a moon cake from a lovely lady called Maypo Chan. Apparently quite the honour during the festival of the moon.

Most of my ethnic friends agree that political correctness gone mad and the "race card" issue is a part of the problem.


----------



## redsilverblue

brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to you sounds terrible, nobody should suffer racial abuse of any kind, the police HAVE to take this sort of thing seriously, but your attitude absolutely stinks.
> 
> " I reported it, police took it seriously and I might go to court if I will have nothing better to do :lol: :lol: "
> 
> Frankly that's wrong, if you expect the police to take this sort of thing serious you should not make light of It.
> 
> Also i hope you are not even for one second suggesting my comment was racist, are you?
> 
> Being Scottish and living in London for a bit I've had my fair share of it, but not for once second did I consider using the pathetic "race card" at a blinding obvious light hearted comment.
> 
> If you knew me you would know I'm the least racist person you will meet, I have an English wife and 2 of my closest friends are German and Spanish. I also have a good business and personal relationshio with our local Chinese community. I was recently given a moon cake from a lovely lady called Maypo Chan. Apparently quite the honour during the festival of the moon.
> 
> Most of my ethnic friends agree that political correctness gone mad and the "race card" issue is a part of the problem.
Click to expand...

No, don't worry, I didn't take your message anyhow :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please let me know, what's wrong with saying, that I reported it and police took it seriously? I might go to court if I will decide to, for now I just said that a written apologie would do, trust me I have better things to do in my life than going through courts because somebody has got a sponge instead of brain in their skull.

Don't like my posts - don't read them! 

And don't tell me what should I and should not make light of, I mind my gob, not you !


----------



## brian1978

redsilverblue said:


> Careful careful here, watch your language





redsilverblue said:


> And don't tell me what should I and should not make light of, I mind my gob, not you !


Defiantly no hypocrisy here, nope :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful careful here, watch your language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me what should I and should not make light of, I mind my gob, not you !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defiantly no hypocrisy here, nope :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Jesus Christ .... You are clearly way too sensitive :lol: Did my snowflake post offended you in any way or what is it you dislike me ? :lol:


----------



## jamman

Brian falling out with someone what a surprise...

Defiantly no hypocrisy here, nope

Whatever you do if you have children do not help them with their English homework


----------



## Templar

Skeee said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ................................as she heard my accent she started a proper abuse :roll:...................
> 
> 
> 
> Having spent time both sides of The Wrekin that is definitely a case of.........
> :roll:
Click to expand...

+1 for sure..


----------



## redsilverblue

Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .


----------



## brian1978

redsilverblue said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful careful here, watch your language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't tell me what should I and should not make light of, I mind my gob, not you !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defiantly no hypocrisy here, nope :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Jesus Christ .... You are clearly way too sensitive :lol: Did my snowflake post offended you in any way or what is it you dislike me ? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh I'm only joking, it was ment absolutely light heartedly.

And that bite looks just nasty, people who own dogs who are absolutly out of control and bite people should be locked up. I'd be prosecuting them for that not for being a moronic racist twat. Well that or both. Your hand is one thing but what if that had been a child's face.

I've owned dogs all my life, no dogs are bad dogs inherently, they only have bad owners.


----------



## BaueruTc

redsilverblue said:


> Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .


Ouch! I hope you gave it a good boot up the behind!


----------



## Skeee

As much as I do like dogs (a little) I think any dog that bites a person should be put down and the owner given a fine equivalent to an ABH or even GBH one. With the exception where the animal is obviously goaded, eg. burglars etc.

As for Brian:-


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> As much as I do like dogs (a little) I think any dog that bites a person should be put down and the owner given a fine equivalent to an ABH or even GBH one. With the exception where the animal is obviously goaded, eg. burglars etc.
> 
> As for Brian:-


Thanks skeee I love you too 8)


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I do like dogs (a little) I think any dog that bites a person should be put down and the owner given a fine equivalent to an ABH or even GBH one. With the exception where the animal is obviously goaded, eg. burglars etc.
> 
> As for Brian:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Skeee I love you too 8)
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boost22

redsilverblue said:


> Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .


Karma ???


----------



## jamman

Showing your class again Mux very poor show

Celebrating another forum member getting hurt is the lowest of the low.


----------



## brian1978

Wasps, what is it with them? what is the point of them? they just hang about bins stinging the fuck out of people, and setting up ninja traps in your can of beer/fizzy drink.

The neds of the insect world :x


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Wasps, what is it with them? what is the point of them? they just hang about bins stinging the fuck out of people, and setting up ninja traps in your can of beer/fizzy drink.
> The neds of the insect world :x


 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zero-300ml-Fly- ... B003ASVP94 Just been put up from 90p a can. It works!   However they do help pollinate plants, but bees do that without being such a PITA.  



boost22 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma ???
Click to expand...




jamman said:


> Showing your class again Mux very poor show
> Celebrating another forum member getting hurt is the *lowest of the low*.


 +1 It seems Muxley/Boost 22 is quite vindictive.

As for Karma, I don't subscribe, but he obviously does, as what happened to his car.


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasps, what is it with them? what is the point of them? they just hang about bins stinging the fuck out of people, and setting up ninja traps in your can of beer/fizzy drink.
> The neds of the insect world :x
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zero-300ml-Fly- ... B003ASVP94 Just been put up from 90p a can. It works!   However they do help pollinate plants, but bees do that without being such a PITA.
> 
> o
Click to expand...

I've never seen a wasp in a flower, only sitting like a ninja under the rim of my beer can, stealthy waiting to sting the fuk out of my lip. Happened to my mate last week, got him on both lips he ended up looking like Pete Burns


----------



## spearhunter#2

People that seem to think they are the font of all knowledge, claim to be educated (or at least try to sound like they are), yet refuse to acknowledge other people opinions...


----------



## brian1978

spearhunter#2 said:


> People that seem to think they are the font of all knowledge, claim to be educated (or at least try to sound like they are), yet refuse to acknowledge other people opinions...


I refer to these people as Mr Knowfukalls


----------



## redsilverblue

boost22 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma ???
Click to expand...

Did I not tell you to go and talk to your foot, not me? :?


----------



## Skeee

NaughTTy said:


> It's that time of year again:
> 
> Crane flies (AKA Daddy Long Legs) From an old "flame" of mine...
> AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH - get out of my fucking house and stop flying in my face and especially piss of with the "accidentally" flying into my ears, you long legged, spindly bodied, clumsy flying, fucking creepy crawly bastards :evil: :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


 None around here but whilst Darn Sarf (Goodwood) few weeks ago we were plagued by the damn things! :x


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> Wasps, what is it with them? what is the point of them? they just hang about bins stinging the fuck out of people, and setting up ninja traps in your can of beer/fizzy drink.
> 
> The neds of the insect world :x


Wasps are actually doing an important job in nature as they are scavengers. They get rid of deceased matter.

What always amazes me is that people try to 'out-run' bees or wasps, flailing their arms around. Yet bees/wasps will always go for fast moving objects, hence if you sit/stand still they won't attack. Just brush them gently to one side.


----------



## kazinak

redsilverblue said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who's called Brian :lol:
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> People who ARE called Brian..........
> 
> bloody foreigners :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful careful here, watch your language :lol: :lol: I actualy have got a case open because I was told to go back to my country few weeks ago by a woman who's dog bit me and as soon as she heard my accent she started a proper abuse :roll: I reported it, police took it seriously and I might go to court if I will have nothing better to do :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those kind of people annoy me a little bit, I would say
Click to expand...

Police actually fined some chav women for calling me and my gf stupid foreignness :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .


Ooooh looks nasty babes, hope ya ok xx


----------



## Skeee

SC for BTCC for a plastic bumper!
Really?

Am with Tim Harvey on this one.


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> SC for BTCC for a plastic bumper!
> Really?
> 
> Am with Tim Harvey on this one.


must be on sky then


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> SC for BTCC for a plastic bumper!
> Really?
> 
> Am with Tim Harvey on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> must be on sky then
Click to expand...

 ITV4


----------



## roddy

dont even get that here,, worst free view in the whole world !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar

Inconsiderate people who constantly fu*k around with the meal tray on the back of your seat when flying. .more so on a long haul over nighter :evil:


----------



## YoungOldUn

redsilverblue said:


> Further to my daytime post, people who let their dogs loose annoy me a little bit as well . . .


People who have aggressive dogs in public places either on or off a lead, both the owners and the dogs should be caged.

RSB, I hope that your hand is getting better, my neighbour had a similar bite on his hand a few years back and he has never fully recovered from it.


----------



## brian1978

People in a bank, queue is out the door and only one teller in working. They get served and unlike a normal human being who thanks the teller smile and leaves, they start a conversation with them about non bank related things. It's a bloody bank not a branch of the Samaritans!

Just as annoying is when you are in a bank same scenario and you are next to be served, but the idiotic teller starts to try to sell them home insurance or some other product the bank does, fine when other tellers are free to serve waiting and busy customers, but why fekkin do it when nobody else is available. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar

Winter nights drawing in..hate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## uv101

ARRGGHHHHH!

People on forums answering questions with incorrect information!

If you know the answer help.......if you don't, subscribe and read on. You might learn something.


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> Winter nights drawing in..hate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I don't


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winter nights drawing in..hate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
Click to expand...

Why not..the days get horribly short ?


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winter nights drawing in..hate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not..the days get horribly short ?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Nice 
Time to dig out the candles, joss sticks; have a glass of wine, a piece of cheese and put your feet up. Heaven


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winter nights drawing in..hate it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not..the days get horribly short ?
Click to expand...

But the nights get wonderfully long.


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> dont even get that here,, worst free view in the whole world !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There you go Roddy, 100% free and legal. http://tvcatchup.com/

They also have apps for smartphones and tablets!


----------



## kevbeans

Going to work in the dark and then coming home in the dark 

Also this week a certain site sponsor who does great work but never replies to my emails.


----------



## roddy

BaueruTc said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont even get that here,, worst free view in the whole world !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Roddy, 100% free and legal. http://tvcatchup.com/
> 
> They also have apps for smartphones and tablets!
Click to expand...

well thank you very much, B, now Keira Knightly is very nice but i cant see any BTCC on there, and i get my inty from a dongle so i doubt it would be free for me even if i did know how to use it


----------



## Cloud

Why is the word 'twice' disappearing on TV? Everything is now 'two times' as fast or 'two times' as long!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Are we too thick to know what twice means these days? Am I going to go into my local chippy and ask for fish and chips two times? I don't think so!!

OK, rant over!


----------



## brian1978

Cloud said:


> Why is the word 'twice' disappearing on TV? Everything is now 'two times' as fast or 'two times' as long!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Are we too thick to know what twice means these days? Am I going to go into my local chippy and ask for fish and chips two times? I don't think so!!
> 
> OK, rant over!


Thrice :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the word 'twice' disappearing on TV? Everything is now 'two times' as fast or 'two times' as long!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Are we too thick to know what twice means these days? Am I going to go into my local chippy and ask for fish and chips two times? I don't think so!!
> 
> OK, rant over!
> 
> 
> 
> Thrice :wink:
Click to expand...

You must have a good appetite Brian :wink:


----------



## Templar

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the word 'twice' disappearing on TV? Everything is now 'two times' as fast or 'two times' as long!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Are we too thick to know what twice means these days? Am I going to go into my local chippy and ask for fish and chips two times? I don't think so!!
> 
> OK, rant over!
> 
> 
> 
> Thrice :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a good appetite Brian :wink:
Click to expand...

^^^ haha


----------



## Templar

Should start a new thread 'What Little Thing Has Made You Smile'


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> Should start a new thread 'What Little Thing Has Made You Smile'


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the word 'twice' disappearing on TV? Everything is now 'two times' as fast or 'two times' as long!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Are we too thick to know what twice means these days? Am I going to go into my local chippy and ask for fish and chips two times? I don't think so!!
> 
> OK, rant over!
> 
> 
> 
> Thrice :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a good appetite Brian :wink:
Click to expand...

What if it was half thrice and half chips?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Cloud said:


> Why is the word 'twice' disappearing on TV? Everything is now 'two times' as fast or 'two times' as long!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Are we too thick to know what twice means these days? Am I going to go into my local chippy and ask for fish and chips two times? I don't think so!!
> 
> OK, rant over!


i had a girlfriend who twised me while i was away


----------



## chigmuss

Big thing annoying me....people posting in the cars for sale section, you PM them, you PM them again, third time I've given up. At least put sold in your ad, frustrating as.


----------



## DevonTT225

Chavs with fog lights on when its a clear as crystal! Grrrrrr!!!
Peugeot and Saxo drivers who think they are in a Bugatti as they drive a GTI!
Tourists holding there hand up to stop you as they cross the road
cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast!
people who cross on junctions
people who cross 10 meters from lights as they are too lazy!

I live in Bakewell Derbyshire and anyone who knows it will know it is tourist orientated hence the burning passion against them  :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978

DevonTT225 said:


> Chavs with fog lights on when its a clear as crystal! Grrrrrr!!!
> Peugeot and Saxo drivers who think they are in a Bugatti as they drive a GTI!
> Tourists holding there hand up to stop you as they cross the road
> cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast!
> people who cross on junctions
> people who cross 10 meters from lights as they are too lazy!
> 
> I live in Bakewell Derbyshire and anyone who knows it will know it is tourist orientated hence the burning passion against them  :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


Why do you hate tourists, don't they bring revenue and business to your area?


----------



## brian1978

People who walk past pedestrian crossings and push the button to stop traffic, simply because it's there and walk on up the street without crossing.


----------



## roddy

DevonTT225 said:


> Chavs with fog lights on when its a clear as crystal! Grrrrrr!!!
> Peugeot and Saxo drivers who think they are in a Bugatti as they drive a GTI!
> Tourists holding there hand up to stop you as they cross the road
> cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast!
> people who cross on junctions
> people who cross 10 meters from lights as they are too lazy!
> 
> I live in Bakewell Derbyshire and anyone who knows it will know it is tourist orientated hence the burning passion against them  :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]


People who bitch about small things , sometimes they make me smile , sometimes thay make me cry !!!, people who drive TTs and think they are buggatis and laugh at people in peugeots


----------



## Skeee

DevonTT225 said:


> ..... cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast! .....


 Cars driving past at 70mph six inches away when on the treader, 'cos they can't be arsed to slow down and actually overtake safely.


----------



## DevonTT225

Skeee said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast! .....
> 
> 
> 
> Cars driving past at 70mph six inches away when on the treader, 'cos they can't be arsed to slow down and actually overtake safely.
Click to expand...

I always pass a cyclist safely, as I have cycled on roads before I know what it feels like!
its just when the highway code states single file, they should abide by that!



roddy said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavs with fog lights on when its a clear as crystal! Grrrrrr!!!
> Peugeot and Saxo drivers who think they are in a Bugatti as they drive a GTI!
> Tourists holding there hand up to stop you as they cross the road
> cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast!
> people who cross on junctions
> people who cross 10 meters from lights as they are too lazy!
> 
> I live in Bakewell Derbyshire and anyone who knows it will know it is tourist orientated hence the burning passion against them  :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> People who bitch about small things , sometimes they make me smile , sometimes thay make me cry !!!, people who drive TTs and think they are Bugatti's and laugh at people in peugeots
Click to expand...

I didn't laugh at them, I merely said it is annoying when they hammer it around everywhere with the extremely loud exhausts! and I don't think my TT is a Bugatti, I think it is a TT 

you lot are very touchy about everything! :lol: no doubt someone will have something to say about that comment :lol:

was just saying what annoys me as per the name of the thread! apologies for doing so :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee

DevonTT225 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... cyclists that are 2 - 3 abreast! .....
> 
> 
> 
> Cars driving past at 70mph six inches away when on the treader, 'cos they can't be arsed to slow down and actually overtake safely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always pass a cyclist safely, as I have cycled on roads before I know what it feels like!
> its just *when the highway code states single file, they should abide by that*! :
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the highway code is a waste of f**king space regards this issue. And always has been. :twisted: 
When I took my UK driving test some years ago it stated "single file" on "busy narrow roads." What the f* is a narrow road?
A single lane road perhaps. It didn't specify.

Now it's better but still poor.


waste of f space Highway Code said:


> "never ride *more * than two abreast, and ride in single file on narrow or busy roads and when riding round bends"


 Rule 66:- https://www.gov.uk/rules-for-cyclists-5 ... w-59-to-71


----------



## Skeee

DevonTT225 said:


> ...............you lot are very touchy about everything! ..............


  Not everything. 
_It's just that having cycled some miles in more modern countries, it's needlessly scary cycling in the UK._



DevonTT225 said:


> ................was just saying what annoys me as per the name of the thread! apologies for doing so :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Apology accepted.


----------



## ades tt 180

A little niggle if mine...why is it that when i wash my car, i chamois it dry and there is always some water left in the gap at the bottom of the tailgate glass...grrrr!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SteviedTT

ades tt 180 said:


> A little niggle if mine...why is it that when i wash my car, i chamois it dry and there is always some water left in the gap at the bottom of the tailgate glass...grrrr!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe because you're not drying it properly :wink:


----------



## Templar

SteviedTT said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little niggle if mine...why is it that when i wash my car, i chamois it dry and there is always some water left in the gap at the bottom of the tailgate glass...grrrr!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because you're not drying it properly :wink:
Click to expand...

Hehe... :roll:


----------



## Skeee




----------



## Daniel_

Noisy people... Not like in general but more if I'm sitting near someone and I can hear them breathe or they constantly clear the throat, cough etc.. Drives me nuts lol... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Skeee

Daniel_ said:


> Noisy people... Not like in general but more if I'm sitting near someone and *I can hear them breathe *or they constantly clear the throat, cough etc.. Drives me nuts lol... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## zzrob

That bloody leaf that always seems to find its way and sit between the side of the bonnet and the wing


----------



## Templar

At night folk standing on their brake lights at the lights for what seems ages :evil:
That's what neutral and hand brake is for..


----------



## brian1978

Stepping on an upturned plug


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> Stepping on an upturned plug


How ?? Never done it myself


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping on an upturned plug
> 
> 
> 
> How ?? Never done it myself
Click to expand...

When it happens you will think you have stepped into bear trap. :lol:

Especially if it gets you right in the instep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping on an upturned plug
> 
> 
> 
> How ?? Never done it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it happens you will think you have stepped into bear trap. :lol:
> 
> Especially if it gets you right in the instep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Outch


----------



## Cloud

brian1978 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping on an upturned plug
> 
> 
> 
> How ?? Never done it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it happens you will think you have stepped into bear trap. :lol:
> 
> Especially if it gets you right in the instep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I've done it - IT HURTS!!! :x Lego is surprisingly painful too!


----------



## Skeee

Cloud said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Lego is surprisingly painful too!


 I grew out of Lego a long long time ago! :lol:

Never stepped on a plug however have trod on a sea Urchin or two. It's not pleasant!


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . Lego is surprisingly painful too!
> 
> 
> 
> I grew out of Lego a long long time ago! :lol:
> 
> Never stepped on a plug however have trod on a sea Urchin or two. It's not pleasant!
Click to expand...

The worst thing I've ever stood on is a weever fish. I cannot convey how painful it was


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> The worst thing I've ever stood on is a weever fish. I cannot convey how painful it was


 :roll: :roll: 
Caught a few off the end of the West Pier in Brighton. But never got spiked! Heard loads of horrific stories though.


----------



## Pugwash69

Skeee said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . Lego is surprisingly painful too!
> 
> 
> 
> I grew out of Lego a long long time ago! :lol:
Click to expand...

Your loss. I bought stuff on ebay I could never afford as a kid. 8)


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing I've ever stood on is a weever fish. I cannot convey how painful it was
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :roll:
> Caught a few off the end of the West Pier in Brighton. But never got spiked! Heard loads of horrific stories though.
Click to expand...

Believe me they are most probably true, i got 4 stings and a bit of one broke off in my foot, it swelled up like a balloon and I needed hospital treatment. If they said they can cut off my foot to stop the pain, I'd have said go for it. Horrible little bastards. I've never went back in the sea barefoot since. :?


----------



## brian1978

The weather, whenever I plan on doing something to the car it rains, I should drive it to drought stricken areas and use it as a rain machine :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Fine rain annoys me makes my hair go like a mad professor [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## BrooksMCR

Winter.

I go to work and it's dark.
I come home and it's dark.
It's cold.

It also has this god awful thing called Christmas within it which means shops are absolute packed, there is traffic everywhere in and around said shopping areas and it brings along bloody Christmas songs with it.

I can't complain about the good sit down with a few cold ones when on holiday though!


----------



## Shug750S

Ordering a washing machine from Currys. Waiting in all day for the delivery. Phoning them at 4 to see where it is and being told wasn't in stock so will be delivered in 2 weeks or so, despite them already taking payment and confirming the delivery last week.

TOTAL WANK3RS


----------



## roddy

The prospect of leaving elscorchio espania and arriving back in bloody UK !!!


----------



## A3DFU

BrooksMCR said:


> this god awful thing called Christmas which means shops are absolute packed, there is traffic everywhere in and around said shopping areas and it brings along bloody Christmas songs with it.


I can relate to that! Plus I dislike when shops try to tell me that I have to buy presents *now* because it's Christmas :evil:


----------



## Templar

Bah humbug. .


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> Bah humbug. .


Amen to that :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875

Knob heads who drape their fluorescent jacket over the parcel shelf pretending to be PC Copper

:evil:

Daz


----------



## Templar

Traffic Cops put them in the boot or back seat so don't worry about it.


----------



## eastwood1875

Templar said:


> Traffic Cops put them in the boot or back seat so don't worry about it.


Top Tip



[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> Traffic Cops put them in the boot or back seat so don't worry about it.


but ofcource we all stick to the speed limits, so why do we need to worry :wink: :lol:


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic Cops put them in the boot or back seat so don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> but ofcource we all stick to the speed limits, so why do we need to worry :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Pacification ??


----------



## Jacek

Getting stuck behind a car with indicators on when there is still long way before their turn. And they turn those bloody indicators half a mile before junction. Especially now, in darkness, it annoys me no end. What's wrong with switching them on just one car before the manoeuvre?
Another thing that annoys me is people driving with only their flimsy sidelights on after dusk.
But funny enough things like rear wiper on all the time or driving with fog lights on when not foggy doesn't bother me. I don't do that, though.


----------



## brian1978

Fog lights on when it's not foggy bothers me. If its not alreadt it should be illegal to drive with parking lights only when it's dark.

I honestly don't see the need for them unless it's some sort of emergency if the or a head light bulb goes. Headlights should be on when it's dull or dark and off when it's daylight,


----------



## brian1978

Dittery old people in supermarket queues who don't even attempt to locate their purse till the cashier tells them the total. Then spend eternity fumbling for it in the bottom of one of them wheelie shoppers, once located they pay in smash handing the cashier 1 coin at a time only to be a few quid short and give them a £20 note anyway.

Oh and then with full knowledge of the 10 people with steam coming out of their ears they start a pointless conversation with the frustrated and visibly uncomfortable cashier who feels the pain on the ppl in the queue that just want out of the shop.


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> Dittery old people in supermarket queues who don't even attempt to locate their purse till the cashier tells them the total. Then spend eternity fumbling for it in the bottom of one of them wheelie shoppers, once located they pay in smash handing the cashier 1 coin at a time only to be a few quid short and give them a £20 note anyway.
> 
> Oh and then with full knowledge of the 10 people with steam coming out of their ears they start a pointless conversation with the frustrated and visibly uncomfortable cashier who feels the pain on the ppl in the queue that just want out of the shop.


Hmmmm.. Harsh comments tbh, we will all be that old person at some point.


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dittery old people in supermarket queues who don't even attempt to locate their purse till the cashier tells them the total. Then spend eternity fumbling for it in the bottom of one of them wheelie shoppers, once located they pay in smash handing the cashier 1 coin at a time only to be a few quid short and give them a £20 note anyway.
> 
> Oh and then with full knowledge of the 10 people with steam coming out of their ears they start a pointless conversation with the frustrated and visibly uncomfortable cashier who feels the pain on the ppl in the queue that just want out of the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.. Harsh comments tbh, we will all be that old person at some point.
Click to expand...

I've instructed my family and friends to shoot me if I ever start acting this way :lol:


----------



## brian1978

People who take the obviously tongue in cheek and deliberately humorous comments on this thread a little too seriously. :wink:


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> People who take the obviously tongue in cheek and deliberately humorous comments on this thread a little too seriously. :wink:


Maybe, but that depends on the opinions of forum members who may have families with mental health problems.
Not serious to you but a delicate subject to others. :?


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who take the obviously tongue in cheek and deliberately humorous comments on this thread a little too seriously. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but that depends on the opinions of forum members who may have families with mental health problems.
> Not serious to you but a delicate subject to others. :?
Click to expand...

Who said anything about mental health issues? 1+1 = 5 on these forums....again :?

Absolutely offence was intended. If that offends you I'm guessing programs like one foot in the grave etc.... bother you too.


----------



## jamman

People who seem to live their whole life on virtual media laying hemselves wide open by posting personal info pictures etc and then cry like babies when people comment negatively in any way.

Open the bedroom door put your iPhone/Samsung down and go for a walk out side and meet some real
people and get a life before you realise it's too late.


----------



## A3DFU

jamman said:


> Open the door put your iPhone/Samsung down and go for a walk out side and meet some real
> people and get a life before you realise it's too late.


Fully agree with you, James [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And to that end I won't even take my mobile with me when I'm enjoying "me time" i.e. walks, restaurants, gardening, days out etc.


----------



## Jacek

Templar said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who take the obviously tongue in cheek and deliberately humorous comments on this thread a little too seriously. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but that depends on the opinions of forum members who may have families with mental health problems.
> Not serious to you but a delicate subject to others. :?
Click to expand...

It is really good for your mental health to laugh, especially at yourself. So let's enjoy bringing humour to lighten up (somehow whinging) thread.


----------



## brian1978

Jacek said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who take the obviously tongue in cheek and deliberately humorous comments on this thread a little too seriously. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but that depends on the opinions of forum members who may have families with mental health problems.
> Not serious to you but a delicate subject to others. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is really good for your mental health to laugh, especially at yourself. So let's enjoy bringing humour to lighten up (somehow whinging) thread.
Click to expand...

+1 laughter truly can be the best medicine.


----------



## JNmercury00

jamman said:


> People who seem to live their whole life on virtual media laying hemselves wide open by posting personal info pictures etc and then cry like babies when people comment negatively in any way.
> 
> Open the bedroom door put your iPhone/Samsung down and go for a walk out side and meet some real
> people and get a life before you realise it's too late.


Wonder who you're talking about! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman

JNmercury00 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who seem to live their whole life on virtual media laying hemselves wide open by posting personal info pictures etc and then cry like babies when people comment negatively in any way.
> 
> Open the bedroom door put your iPhone/Samsung down and go for a walk out side and meet some real
> people and get a life before you realise it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who you're talking about! [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: Believe it or not I'm not but you could include that person _very_ easily

Should have seen the picture that got psted at 04.00 this morning and then got pulled by the mods thank god :roll:


----------



## brian1978

Why does it bother you so much James, why do you need to publicly make an issue out of things?

You seem to go through stages where you feel compelled to try and bring people down. Was me a few months back, mullum last week now you are on lollipops case. God knows who else.

:?


----------



## jamman

This coming from the man who can argue with himself in the mirror.

I have no problem at all with Jess I do have a big problem if my 5 years old Olivia sees "that" picture when she's smashing my iPad to bits learning to use it.

I think when Jess wakes up from het Vodka session she will be relieved that the mods decided to remove it.


----------



## jamman

JNmercury00 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who seem to live their whole life on virtual media laying hemselves wide open by posting personal info pictures etc and then cry like babies when people comment negatively in any way.
> 
> Open the bedroom door put your iPhone/Samsung down and go for a walk out side and meet some real
> people and get a life before you realise it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who you're talking about! [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

It was actually fired by catching a glimpse of the infamous Jeremy Kyle and his "guests" banging on about Facebook this Facebook that and moi think there has to be more to their lives than this virtual "I've got loads of friends" lives they love online .


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> This coming from the man who can argue with himself in the mirror.
> 
> I have no problem at all with Jess I do have a big problem if my 5 years old Olivia sees "that" picture when she's smashing my iPad to bits learning to use it.
> 
> I think when Jess wakes up from het Vodka session she will be relieved that the mods decided to remove it.


Perhaps you should let your 5 year old learn how to use your iPad on something more suitable than an internet forum clearly aimed at adults. I mean the flame room clearly states "warning bad language in use". :wink: 

where I agree it's not a place for inappropriate pictures this one was posted at 4am and swiftly removed by the mods. Why did you feel the need to announce to everyone that it even existed. Very nice of you to do that m8 :roll: what a gentleman!

Whether you made that post because of watching Jeremy Kyle or not is irrelevant, you clearly knew that it would be associated with a particular member. Everyone can see that.

You don't have a problem with Jessica? Could have fooled me m8.


----------



## jamman

The picture was posted in the off topic section Brian

Like Ive said already :roll: the post was not aimed at that young lady but if you think she does in fact need to get out a bit more and get a life then thats you thinking it and def not me saying it.

Go on ITV reply and watch yesterday shows you will soon see the one I was on about


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> The picture was posted in the off topic section Brian


Sorry wasn't aware of that.


----------



## jamman

Going outside to walk my virtual dog   :lol:


----------



## jamman

Heel you little *******


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> The picture was posted in the off topic section Brian
> 
> Like Ive said already :roll: the post was not aimed at that young lady but if you think she does in fact need to get out a bit more and get a life then thats you thinking it and def not me saying it.
> 
> Go on ITV reply and watch yesterday shows you will soon see the one I was on about


I don't think I could bring myself to watch Jeremy Kyle under any circumstances. :lol: :lol: :lol:

If it wasn't aimed at her this comment certainly pointed it in that direction.



jamman said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who you're talking about! [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Believe it or not I'm not but you could include that person _very_ easily
> 
> Should have seen the picture that got psted at 04.00 this morning and then got pulled by the mods thank god :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Skeee

There's a fine line between a whingeing grumpy old git and reporting impropriety. I don't think James has crossed it yet.


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> the post was not aimed at that young lady but if you think she does in fact need to get out a bit more and get a life then thats you thinking it and def not me saying it.


It clearly was aimed at me, but rather than being the adult you should be you decide to make a debate of it to try and make yourself feel better for your incompetence.

I get out quite a lot actually.....ah the joys of 4G on a mobile phone does wonders, especially being able to multitask also....my my how times have changed.

I will and can post what I wish, should that be a picture of myself then I will do so, if the mods remove it then that is their choice (but a picture of my backside, covered up with tattoos on show is worse than a guy naked in the bath? righto....double standards here) I don't live my life online, do I have Facebook? yes I do so that I can keep in contact with friends from old schools, placed of work, family members across the pond on both sides and other people I have met on my merry travels, do I have twatter? no i don't, do I have any of these image sharing apps? no i don't, did I ever have bebo when that was the craze? no i didn't. Before you make your pointless debates on your personal opinion of people why don't you try and get to know them first, talk to them like an actual human being rather than assuming that because you probably got catfished before by someone on here that everyone is in the same league as them.

You are in my own opinion a pitiful excuse for person at the moment because your gutless, you've clearly got a problem with me even though you claim not to because you clearly are trying to belittle me in any which way possible. I would be quite happy to hash this out with you one to one but instead you like to get your little followers involved in your issue to try and shift the attention to someone else having digs at me. I will not be bullied off here by you, because thats all you are a keyboard warrior. Lets wait till you meet me, see what you've got to say then infront of your "friends".

Grow a pair and man up, you have something to say to me, you say it to me, not to get everyone else involved because you clearly haven't got the intelligence to talk to someone one to one and explain "I have a 5 year old I don't agree with that sort of thing" that's more of the mans approach rather than "omg did you see what she did". I have always been the first to admit when I'm wrong, when Ikon messaged me saying the image had been removed I actually said thank you, if you had of messaged me privately and said "i don't agree with that because of x, y and z" then giving someone an understanding of why you don't understand allows then to take note, learn from it and move on. People do stupid shit when they are drunk, christ some of the shit that went down last night and we were like "oh dear", that's life, I'm 27 with no kids and my own life, if I chose to get drunk and prat around that is my choice, if you chose to be a grump arse and consistently pick on me then that's yours, but as I said I *WILL NOT* let you bully me off here.

Get a grip.

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Did you read the words you quoted ?

#drama queen


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> .............. (but a picture of my backside, covered up with tattoos on show is worse than a guy naked in the bath? righto....double standards here)...........


 Fair point. Though I didn't see _your_ pic.



Lollypop86 said:


> ..........talk to them like an actual human being rather than assuming that because you probably got catfished before by someone on here that everyone is in the same league as them. ...............


 If anything it was James who exposed the faker.



Lollypop86 said:


> ...... if you had of messaged me privately and said "I don't agree with that because of x, y and z" then giving someone an understanding of why you don't understand allows then to take note,


 I may be wrong but did James not do this with someone else who then posted it all against him publicly calling him a coward because of it :lol: :lol: :lol:



Lollypop86 said:


> ................ learn from it and move on.........


 Was James not the first or one of the few to spot the last fake persona?



Lollypop86 said:


> if I chose to get drunk and prat around that is my choice, if you chose to be a grump arse and consistently pick on me then


 Who's grumpy now then!

Don't get me wrong Jess. I think you're funny and love you lots but perhaps you should sober up a little before assassinating poor Jamman?


----------



## Lollypop86

I am sober (at this moment in time) but when he is making a personal attack on me I'm not going to stand for it, nor should anyone else.

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Jess listen to what Skee has said and calm down there is no personal attack or agenda I promise you now chill please.


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I am sober (at this moment in time) but when he is making a personal attack on me I'm not going to stand for it, nor should anyone else.
> J
> xx


 Oh that's alright then. Assassinate away! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Jess listen to what Skee has said and calm down there is no personal attack or agenda I promise you now chill please.


I am calm.

No personal attack? are we reading different things here? You've made digs at me ever since I got here?! And then try to cover up your latest attack with pissing Jeremy Kyle?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> Jess listen to what Skee has said and calm down there is no personal attack or agenda I promise you now chill please.


 I've often found telling a woman to calm down makes one's nose bleed! _Especially when I forget to duck!_ :lol:


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jess listen to what Skee has said and calm down there is no personal attack or agenda I promise you now chill please.
> 
> 
> 
> I am calm.
> 
> No personal attack? are we reading different things here? You've made digs at me ever since I got here?! And then try to cover up your latest attack with pissing Jeremy Kyle?
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

In that case think what you want.

I'm now going to do one of the following you decide which

A) Going off to throw darts at that picture on my dartboard

or

B) Sweeping up leaves in my garden

Like I said you decide I've given up caring.


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> In that case think what you want.
> I'm now going to do one of the following you decide which
> A) Going off to throw darts at that picture on my dartboard
> or
> B) Sweeping up leaves in my garden
> Like I said you decide I've given up caring.


 When you've finished with the darts, bring the broom round my garden it's a f'*** mess with leaves! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> In that case think what you want.
> 
> I'm now going to do one of the following you decide which
> 
> A) Going off to throw darts at that picture on my dartboard
> 
> or
> 
> B) Sweeping up leaves in my garden
> 
> Like I said you decide I've given up caring.


Apology accepted.

But don't put it on the dart board, your 5 year old might see it.

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

I say post the 4am picture up again. 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

oh yes because that will go down like a lead balloon lol

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

Lollypop86 said:


> oh yes because that will go down like a lead balloon lol
> 
> J
> xx


Meh. What was the picture of ?


----------



## Lollypop86

ask Jamman, even through his ranting and blah blah he still managed to save it to put it on his dart board 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ask Jamman, even through his ranting and blah blah he still managed to save it to put it on his dart board
> 
> J
> xx


Ooh err missus!







_I won't post what I was thinking but it involves the sharp end of a dart and a certain part of the human anatomy!_ :wink:


----------



## Shug750S

tonksy26 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes because that will go down like a lead balloon lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. What was the picture of ?
Click to expand...

Some tats, flesh, and lacy drawers..

Nothing more than you'd see on a random beach in the summer really...


----------



## Lollypop86

Shug750S said:


> Some tats, flesh, and lacy drawers..
> 
> Nothing more than you'd see on a random beach in the summer really...


I actually had more clothes on than someone catching some rays on a beach but hey as I said already double standards

J
xx


----------



## NoMark

Right, back on topic!

People that wear rucksacks in confined spaces (eg on a shuttle bus to a plane), then spin round without a thought for the poor sap who's behind them! :evil:


----------



## Paulj100

People who drive on the motorway and stay on the outside lane when there's clearly nothing on the inside lane :evil: does my head in, you catch them up and there just doddering along aaarhhhh! Sorry rant over. 

Paul


----------



## mullum

People who forget that this site is about TTs and not about them and their mates having banter, talking about dead dogs and who they went to the football with. They slag off Facebook, but use this site as their own private social media hangout.


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> People who forget that this site is about TTs and not about them and their mates having banter, talking about dead dogs and who they went to the football with. They slag off Facebook, but use this site as their own private social media hangout.


John Inman's woken up :roll:


----------



## mullum

Which one ?


----------



## Lollypop86

Paulj100 said:


> People who drive on the motorway and stay on the outside lane when there's clearly nothing on the inside lane :evil: does my head in, you catch them up and there just doddering along aaarhhhh! Sorry rant over.
> 
> Paul


S'cuse me, its 70mph on this road 

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who drive on the motorway and stay on the outside lane when there's clearly nothing on the inside lane :evil: does my head in, you catch them up and there just doddering along aaarhhhh! Sorry rant over.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> S'cuse me, its 70mph on this road
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 :lol: Jess your quite right  Maybe I should slow down a wee bit, had just come from a rally training event and couldn't help feel the need for speed! 

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

lol i can imagine the need to put the cement block down on the pedal was over whelming lol

bearing in mind I went from a 1.poo ibiza to my tt my mums first words were "don't forget where the speed cameras are" *innocent* 

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> lol i can imagine the need to put the cement block down on the pedal was over whelming lol
> 
> bearing in mind I went from a 1.poo ibiza to my tt my mums first words were "don't forget where the speed cameras are" *innocent*
> 
> J
> xx


Lol same hear came from a Citroen c2  ( cheap to commute ) to a 225 TT bloody hell is like rocket ship in comparison  love it!

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

lol the 150 goes like rocking horse shit compared to the ibiza lol

but tbf one of my pet hates is that I live on the end of my village and it goes from a 60mph single track to a 30mph and there are lots of little old dears that live in my village but no-one ever seems to slow down.....I've contemplated putting a false speed camera up or a sign that says "if you don't slow down you'll get no sympathy if you crash into oncoming cars or the church wall.........FOOL" (not sure the middletons would be happy about the sign though ), I'm quite often stood outside smoking and someone does it and if one of my friends is over im like "s'cuse me its a 30 down here" lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Do what they did up the road from me.
Stand on the corner, safely off the road, (unlike I saw at Thetford last year!) wearing a dayglo bib and holding a notepad, during weekday rush-hour for a few weeks. Then stop for a week. Then put the bib on a coathanger or dummy in exactly the same place you used to stand and leave it there.
Gets me every time! :lol:


----------



## Paulj100

Speed kills FACT! Having taken an advanced driving course through work and seen what speed can do really puts things into perspective. My first TT was a 180 and that was super quick too. Just loving turbo cars! Lol.

There is a village near us that has mannequin dressed in a fluorescent jack just as you enter the village and it works as you always check your speed just In case it's been replaced with the real thing :?

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> during weekday rush-hour for a few weeks.


I work.......lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Paulj100 said:


> Speed kills FACT!


I always thought it was coming to a sudden unexpected halt that did the damage :wink:


----------



## Paulj100

:lol: not if your a pedestrian

Paul


----------



## brian1978

Paulj100 said:


> :lol: not if your a pedestrian
> 
> Paul


Touchy :mrgreen:


----------



## JNmercury00

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the post was not aimed at that young lady but if you think she does in fact need to get out a bit more and get a life then thats you thinking it and def not me saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly was aimed at me, but rather than being the adult you should be you decide to make a debate of it to try and make yourself feel better for your incompetence.
> 
> I get out quite a lot actually.....ah the joys of 4G on a mobile phone does wonders, especially being able to multitask also....my my how times have changed.
> 
> I will and can post what I wish, should that be a picture of myself then I will do so, if the mods remove it then that is their choice (but a picture of my backside, covered up with tattoos on show is worse than a guy naked in the bath? righto....double standards here) I don't live my life online, do I have Facebook? yes I do so that I can keep in contact with friends from old schools, placed of work, family members across the pond on both sides and other people I have met on my merry travels, do I have twatter? no i don't, do I have any of these image sharing apps? no i don't, did I ever have bebo when that was the craze? no i didn't. Before you make your pointless debates on your personal opinion of people why don't you try and get to know them first, talk to them like an actual human being rather than assuming that because you probably got catfished before by someone on here that everyone is in the same league as them.
> 
> You are in my own opinion a pitiful excuse for person at the moment because your gutless, you've clearly got a problem with me even though you claim not to because you clearly are trying to belittle me in any which way possible. I would be quite happy to hash this out with you one to one but instead you like to get your little followers involved in your issue to try and shift the attention to someone else having digs at me. I will not be bullied off here by you, because thats all you are a keyboard warrior. Lets wait till you meet me, see what you've got to say then infront of your "friends".
> 
> Grow a pair and man up, you have something to say to me, you say it to me, not to get everyone else involved because you clearly haven't got the intelligence to talk to someone one to one and explain "I have a 5 year old I don't agree with that sort of thing" that's more of the mans approach rather than "omg did you see what she did". I have always been the first to admit when I'm wrong, when Ikon messaged me saying the image had been removed I actually said thank you, if you had of messaged me privately and said "i don't agree with that because of x, y and z" then giving someone an understanding of why you don't understand allows then to take note, learn from it and move on. People do stupid shit when they are drunk, christ some of the shit that went down last night and we were like "oh dear", that's life, I'm 27 with no kids and my own life, if I chose to get drunk and prat around that is my choice, if you chose to be a grump arse and consistently pick on me then that's yours, but as I said I *WILL NOT* let you bully me off here.
> 
> Get a grip.
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Wow just chill man! Something I learned a long time ago was that arguing on Internet forums is completely pointless. 
It's really not worth it.


----------



## Shug750S

Paulj100 said:


> Speed kills FACT! Having taken an advanced driving course through work and seen what speed can do really puts things into perspective. My first TT was a 180 and that was super quick too. Just loving turbo cars! Lol.
> 
> There is a village near us that has mannequin dressed in a fluorescent jack just as you enter the village and it works as you always check your speed just In case it's been replaced with the real thing :?
> 
> Paul


Gotta be worth stoping and dismantling the dummy...


----------



## kevbeans

People who moan about cars speeding whether they do it on the net, forums or do gooders in the street. If you get run over in the street by a speeding car, tough. Learn the bloody green cross code. If you can't be bothered to look out for a big chunk of metal coming down the road before you cross them you deserve all you get.... rant over

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

kevbeans said:


> People who moan about cars speeding whether they do it on the net, forums or do gooders in the street. If you get run over in the street by a speeding car, tough. Learn the bloody green cross code. If you can't be bothered to look out for a big chunk of metal coming down the road before you cross them you deserve all you get.... rant over
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


No offence, but your an idiot 

Rant over. :wink:


----------



## brian1978

JNmercury00 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the post was not aimed at that young lady but if you think she does in fact need to get out a bit more and get a life then thats you thinking it and def not me saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly was aimed at me, but rather than being the adult you should be you decide to make a debate of it to try and make yourself feel better for your incompetence.
> 
> I get out quite a lot actually.....ah the joys of 4G on a mobile phone does wonders, especially being able to multitask also....my my how times have changed.
> 
> I will and can post what I wish, should that be a picture of myself then I will do so, if the mods remove it then that is their choice (but a picture of my backside, covered up with tattoos on show is worse than a guy naked in the bath? righto....double standards here) I don't live my life online, do I have Facebook? yes I do so that I can keep in contact with friends from old schools, placed of work, family members across the pond on both sides and other people I have met on my merry travels, do I have twatter? no i don't, do I have any of these image sharing apps? no i don't, did I ever have bebo when that was the craze? no i didn't. Before you make your pointless debates on your personal opinion of people why don't you try and get to know them first, talk to them like an actual human being rather than assuming that because you probably got catfished before by someone on here that everyone is in the same league as them.
> 
> You are in my own opinion a pitiful excuse for person at the moment because your gutless, you've clearly got a problem with me even though you claim not to because you clearly are trying to belittle me in any which way possible. I would be quite happy to hash this out with you one to one but instead you like to get your little followers involved in your issue to try and shift the attention to someone else having digs at me. I will not be bullied off here by you, because thats all you are a keyboard warrior. Lets wait till you meet me, see what you've got to say then infront of your "friends".
> 
> Grow a pair and man up, you have something to say to me, you say it to me, not to get everyone else involved because you clearly haven't got the intelligence to talk to someone one to one and explain "I have a 5 year old I don't agree with that sort of thing" that's more of the mans approach rather than "omg did you see what she did". I have always been the first to admit when I'm wrong, when Ikon messaged me saying the image had been removed I actually said thank you, if you had of messaged me privately and said "i don't agree with that because of x, y and z" then giving someone an understanding of why you don't understand allows then to take note, learn from it and move on. People do stupid shit when they are drunk, christ some of the shit that went down last night and we were like "oh dear", that's life, I'm 27 with no kids and my own life, if I chose to get drunk and prat around that is my choice, if you chose to be a grump arse and consistently pick on me then that's yours, but as I said I *WILL NOT* let you bully me off here.
> 
> Get a grip.
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow just chill man! Something I learned a long time ago was that arguing on Internet forums is completely pointless.
> It's really not worth it.
Click to expand...

I heard that telling an angry hungover woman to chill was even less pointless than that


----------



## Paulj100

brian1978 said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who moan about cars speeding whether they do it on the net, forums or do gooders in the street. If you get run over in the street by a speeding car, tough. Learn the bloody green cross code. If you can't be bothered to look out for a big chunk of metal coming down the road before you cross them you deserve all you get.... rant over
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No offence, but your an idiot
> 
> Rant over. :wink:
Click to expand...

+1 complete prat.

Speed kills!
Reported this morning Paul Walker killed in HIGH speed crash


----------



## Lollypop86

Paulj100 said:


> +1 complete prat.


+1.....omg we are in agreement over something!!!!

J
xx


----------



## kevbeans

Ok so explain to me how its my fault if I run a pedestrian over on the road how that's my fault or if you pull out on me when I'm speeding and cause an accident how its not you to blame.
yes speed does kill but so do many things. We're all on here modding cars to go faster, handle better etc etc. We all speed at some time or another so get off your high horses and chill out or just go and get pissed and post random crap on forums.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 complete prat.
> 
> 
> 
> +1.....omg we are in agreement over something!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: yes Jess 

Paul :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

kevbeans said:


> Ok so explain to me how its my fault if I run a pedestrian over on the road how that's my fault or if you pull out on me when I'm speeding and cause an accident how its not you to blame.
> yes speed does kill but so do many things. We're all on here modding cars to go faster, handle better etc etc. We all speed at some time or another so get off your high horses and chill out or just go and get pissed and post random crap on forums.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Well as a driver you need to be aware of your surroundings and possible things that can happen.....drivers awareness......

I get drunk and post random shit and get in trouble for it but that's life

J
Xx


----------



## kevbeans

Lollypop86 said:


> Well as a driver you need to be aware of your surroundings and possible things that can happen.....drivers awareness......
> 
> I get drunk and post random shit and get in trouble for it but that's life
> 
> J
> Xx


Totally agree but if some idiot runs out in front of you or pulls out into your path then that's their fault not yours, no matter how fast your travelling. If your driving beyond your limits and have an accident then that's just stupid but when it comes to speeding I don't see the problem. Drive within your limits and its all good .

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26

kevbeans said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as a driver you need to be aware of your surroundings and possible things that can happen.....drivers awareness......
> 
> I get drunk and post random shit and get in trouble for it but that's life
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree but if some idiot runs out in front of you or pulls out into your path then that's their fault not yours, no matter how fast your travelling. If your driving beyond your limits and have an accident then that's just stupid but when it comes to speeding I don't see the problem. Drive within your limits and its all good .
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Driving at the speed limit might not kill them just cause a serious injury ..... Going 20mph over the speed limit increases the risk of death over injury.


----------



## kevbeans

tonksy26 said:


> Driving at the speed limit might not kill them just cause a serious injury ..... Going 20mph over the speed limit increases the risk of death over injury.


Actually bothering to look down the road before crossing increases the chance of avoiding the accident completely and means the pedestrian will 100% survive the accident that doesn't happen. Since when did everything become the drivers fault. As a kid we were constantly shown green cross code advertisements and campaigns . Educate the pedestrians and stop blaming speeding drivers for everything. Pavement for pedestrians, roads for vehicles, if one strays onto the other then there should be no doubt as to who is to blame in the event of an accident.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex

kevbeans said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving at the speed limit might not kill them just cause a serious injury ..... Going 20mph over the speed limit increases the risk of death over injury.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually bothering to look down the road before crossing increases the chance of avoiding the accident completely and means the pedestrian will 100% survive the accident that doesn't happen. Since when did everything become the drivers fault. As a kid we were constantly shown green cross code advertisements and campaigns . Educate the pedestrians and stop blaming speeding drivers for everything. Pavement for pedestrians, roads for vehicles, if one strays onto the other then there should be no doubt as to who is to blame in the event of an accident.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You're arguing about two separate things. Of course pedestrians should be careful, and of course they have a responsibility to cross the road safely, but that's got nothing to do with your responsibilities as a driver.

If someone runs out in front of your car and there was something you could have done to avoid them, or reduce their injuries, then you're partially responsible. Stop worrying about whose fault it is and just drive with a bit of consideration.


----------



## brian1978

kevbeans said:


> Ok so explain to me how its my fault if I run a pedestrian over on the road how that's my fault or if you pull out on me when I'm speeding and cause an accident how its not you to blame.
> yes speed does kill but so do many things. We're all on here modding cars to go faster, handle better etc etc. We all speed at some time or another so get off your high horses and chill out or just go and get pissed and post random crap on forums.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


You are wrong, yes people should take care and if someone runs into traffic they are partly to blame. But it's not just the idiot that ran out that sufferers. It's someone's daughter someone's or father etc... that's dead. You would have that on your conscience?

And what if a small child unaware of danger runs out and you kill him. Could you live with yourself knowing full well that if you hadn't been speeding he might have lived or not been hit.

I couldn't.


----------



## A3DFU

kevbeans said:


> People who moan about cars speeding whether they do it on the net, forums or do gooders in the street. If you get run over in the street by a speeding car, tough. Learn the bloody green cross code. If you can't be bothered to look out for a big chunk of metal coming down the road before you cross them you deserve all you get.... rant over
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kev,

just like the guy who tried to kill both my sons and me by speeding through a red light on a pedestrian crossing


----------



## kevbeans

[/quote]
Thanks Kev,

just like the guy who tried to kill both my sons and me by speeding through a red light on a pedestrian crossing [/quote]

How does someone driving through a red light on a pedestrian crossing have any relevance to my comments about speeding :? :? :?


----------



## A3DFU

If the chap wouldn't have gone at a ridiculous speed he could have stopped - that's how


----------



## kevbeans

A3DFU said:


> If the chap wouldn't have gone at a ridiculous speed he could have stopped - that's how


Surely that would be classed as dangerous driving not just speeding which I'm pretty sure most people would agree is a totally different thing.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

kevbeans said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the chap wouldn't have gone at a ridiculous speed he could have stopped - that's how
> 
> 
> 
> Surely that would be classed as dangerous driving not just speeding which I'm pretty sure most people would agree is a totally different thing.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Seriously kev, you are digging a hole here.

Speeding is stupid, if you think otherwise then you are also stupid.

End of!

I am not talking about doing 80mph on the motorway, we all do that. I'm talking about your absurd comments about people hit by speeding cars in built up public areas "deserving all they get" when killed by some moron driving like an idiot.

Seriously buddy you are so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## kevbeans

Can anyone on here HONESTLY say when they drive their car / bike / van that they never speed? Anyone says they don't I'd say I disbelieve you 100%

I'll leave it at that as I'm about to fly to Germany to do a thousand miles or so on autobahns doing speeds in excess of our limits which must clearly be dangerous as anyone doing more than 70 is classed as an idiot according to certain members on here!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

Interesting debate in posts above

Did the police bikesafe day a few years back, really worthwhile and gives a good insight into road safety. Cop who I was riding with gave various hints and advice on safe riding and how to safely 'make progress' but one that has stuck with me was
20 means 20, 30 means 30, 40, 50 means 50, but national speed limit, on a clear day means drive / ride sensibly / to suit conditions, and don't take the piss...

Sort of makes sense really


----------



## J•RED

I speed when the opportunity presents itself safely in the rural environment. "Making progress" some call it. If you're held up by someone slower then that's just the way it goes, yes it can be frustrating but you do not have any more of a right to be on the road than the slowest driver and I respect that. It annoys me when people don't. 
I'll happily bounce my tyre brace off someone's head if they cause a collision involving myself or others through their down right disregard for members of the public because of their inappropriate use of OUR roads, and id expect them to do the same to me if id done something as stupid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

I can hand on heart say that now I drive in built up areas or small villages do not go over the speed limit for the following reasons:

1. You never know when mr plod is going to be sat waiting to take your money and give you points that don't mean prizes
2. You never know what's going to happen, animal crossing the road, child running out etc

I prefer now to pay attention and be aware incase I have to do something to avoid an animal, object or human being. When I was younger yes hands up I seemed to be in a rush to get everywhere

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

kevbeans said:


> Can anyone on here HONESTLY say when they drive their car / bike / van that they never speed? Anyone says they don't I'd say I disbelieve you 100%
> 
> I'll leave it at that as I'm about to fly to Germany to do a thousand miles or so on autobahns doing speeds in excess of our limits which must clearly be dangerous as anyone doing more than 70 is classed as an idiot according to certain members on here!
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


No you said people crossing roads getting hit by speeding cars "get all they deserve", now you are twisting it to make out we are chastising ppl speeding on empty motorways.

Like I said. You are an idiot.

Have fun in Deutschland


----------



## actionman37

i get really wound up by time wasters & ignorant people. I get a lot of people, mainly through forums me asking for help/advice. Then once i've given advice or offered to help they don't even bother replying. I've even messaged some a few days later saying i'm going to be in their area on certain days & don't even get a reply to that! I just see it as bad manners, rude & totally ignorant.

I just don't get why people can't just reply when it was them asking questions in the first place. If they've got it sorted or whatever then surely it's not hard to send a message saying thanks for the advice but got it sorted now!


----------



## A3DFU

actionman37 said:


> i get really wound up by time wasters & ignorant people. I get a lot of people, mainly through forums me asking for help/advice. Then once i've given advice or offered to help they don't even bother replying. I've even messaged some a few days later saying i'm going to be in their area on certain days & don't even get a reply to that! I just see it as bad manners, rude & totally ignorant.
> 
> I just don't get why people can't just reply when it was them asking questions in the first place. If they've got it sorted or whatever then surely it's not hard to send a message saying thanks for the advice but got it sorted now!


+1

I've had the same treatment from a hand full of people on here; people who ask me via PM (or even in person) for health/fitness/nutritional advice and once given totally FOC they don't find it necessary to PM (or say) a simple "thank you".

But then again, the majority of people on here are very kind and very appreciative of help given


----------



## brian1978

People on ebay that don't leave feedback even when you went above and beyond what you are required to do. It only takes 30 seconds and really helps sellers.


----------



## actionman37

another thing is when you buy something from a shop & put your hand out for the change & they just stick it on the counter while you're still stood there holding your hand out!


----------



## Templar

Christmas hype for one

and while I'm at it, Bonfire night !


----------



## Lollypop86

1. inconsistencies.
2. Skinny birds having digs at bigger girls - I'd much rather have curves than look like a shapeless stick insect
3. more inconsistencies
4. certain peoples ability to turn something very innocent and fun into a person attack forum

J
xx


----------



## zltm089

Lollypop86 said:


> 1. inconsistencies.
> 2. Skinny birds having digs at bigger girls - I'd much rather have curves than look like a shapeless stick insect
> 3. more inconsistencies
> 4. certain peoples ability to turn something very innocent and fun into a person attack forum
> 
> J
> xx


2. They jealous of your knockers! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc

Lollypop86 said:


> 2. Skinny birds having digs at bigger girls - I'd much rather have curves than look like a shapeless stick insect
> J
> xx


Curves get my vote!


----------



## brian1978

BaueruTc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Skinny birds having digs at bigger girls - I'd much rather have curves than look like a shapeless stick insect
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Curves get my vote!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Lollypop86

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha I'm not even going to ask (facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## uv101

brian1978 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Skinny birds having digs at bigger girls - I'd much rather have curves than look like a shapeless stick insect
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Curves get my vote!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## chamberlaintt

small fucking car park spaces at the supermarket!!!!!!!! went thismorning sat in the car whilst the Mrs's ran into Tesco's and some fucking guy in a clapped up Toyota pulled up next to me oh bearing in mind there was so many free rows of spaces but no had to park right next to me!!!!didn't see me sitting in my car and he FUCKING OPENED HIS DOOR ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: OH THE BLOOD WAS BOILING, so I rolled down the window no expression on his face looked right at me and walked off!!!! lol so by this time I was furious and ready to put his windows through....don't get me wrong im not an aggressive guy just don't like being mugged off by wankers!! so I jumped out of the car and said did you not see me parked right fucking next to you.....his reply course I did calm down its not a Ferrari there isn't no damage!!! 
lol I could of quite easily broke his jaw....!!!!! so angry words cant describe how angry people make me sometimes no fucking respect at all!


----------



## Skeee

Templar said:


> Christmas hype for one
> 
> and while I'm at it, Bonfire night !


 Absolutely chrimbo in it's entirety. Not just the hype.

But you leave them fires alone!


----------



## t'mill

actionman37 said:


> another thing is when you buy something from a shop & put your hand out for the change & they just stick it on the counter while you're still stood there holding your hand out!


And when they put the coins on TOP of the notes in your hand so they all slide off :x Why does every cashier think its sensible to do that? Coins first then notes on top. All you have to do is move your thumb a few millimetres to clamp the note.


----------



## Skeee

This moderately interfering Ikon person that keeps locking threads just as I'm about to drop a massive grenade (_of the hand held social type_) in there!


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> This moderately interfering Ikon person that keeps locking threads just as I'm about to drop a massive grenade (_of the hand held social type_) in there!


+1 especially the ones in flame where is supposed to be acceptable to have a rammy :lol:


----------



## zltm089

chamberlaintt said:


> small fucking car park spaces at the supermarket!!!!!!!! went thismorning sat in the car whilst the Mrs's ran into Tesco's and some fucking guy in a clapped up Toyota pulled up next to me oh bearing in mind there was so many free rows of spaces but no had to park right next to me!!!!didn't see me sitting in my car and he FUCKING OPENED HIS DOOR ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: OH THE BLOOD WAS BOILING, so I rolled down the window no expression on his face looked right at me and walked off!!!! lol so by this time I was furious and ready to put his windows through....don't get me wrong im not an aggressive guy just don't like being mugged off by wankers!! so I jumped out of the car and said did you not see me parked right fucking next to you.....his reply course I did calm down its not a Ferrari there isn't no damage!!!
> lol I could of quite easily broke his jaw....!!!!! so angry words cant describe how angry people make me sometimes no fucking respect at all!


should have deflated all his tyres. :lol:


----------



## nilrem

Muxleys back everyone!

I'm getting my popcorn....


----------



## jamman

nilrem said:


> Muxleys back everyone!
> 
> I'm getting my popcorn....


Made my day I've missed her/him/it


----------



## zltm089

can someone pass me the popcorn?! i'm running out!


----------



## brian1978




----------



## zltm089

jamman said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muxleys back everyone!
> 
> I'm getting my popcorn....
> 
> 
> 
> Made my day I've missed her/him/it
Click to expand...

Looks like you have lots of friends on here! And they really love you! :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

brian1978 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This moderately interfering Ikon person that keeps locking threads just as I'm about to drop a massive grenade (_of the hand held social type_) in there!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 especially the ones in flame where is supposed to be acceptable to have a rammy :lol:
Click to expand...

Only acceptable unless personal attacks ensue or likely to happen


----------



## jamman

The slightly freaky thing is he was talking about moi eating pork scratchings a and I had just finished a packet :?

Just going to check he's not outside. :lol:


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> The slightly freaky thing is he was talking about moi eating pork scratchings a and I had just finished a packet :?
> 
> Just going to check he's not outside. :lol:


Pork scratchings, quite possibly the world's most dangerous food. If they don't give you a heart attack they will break your teeth.


----------



## nilrem

And he's outta here!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The slightly freaky thing is he was talking about moi eating pork scratchings a and I had just finished a packet :?
> 
> Just going to check he's not outside. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork scratchings, quite possibly the world's most dangerous food. If they don't give you a heart attack they will break your teeth.
Click to expand...

Yes Brian but I have to eat them because my fat boy diet starts in 3 days


----------



## Ikon66

nilrem said:


> And he's outta here!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 :wink:


----------



## nilrem

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The slightly freaky thing is he was talking about moi eating pork scratchings a and I had just finished a packet :?
> 
> Just going to check he's not outside. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork scratchings, quite possibly the world's most dangerous food. If they don't give you a heart attack they will break your teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brian but I have to eat them because my fat boy diet starts in 3 days
Click to expand...

+1 
I have to clean out the fridge and cupboards by the 1st... I've never had so much indigestion in my life!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ikon66

One simple rule: it's not what you eat between Christmas and new year, it's what you eat between new year and Christmas


----------



## brian1978

Ikon66 said:


> One simple rule: it's not what you eat between Christmas and new year, it's what you eat between new year and Christmas


+1

I normally play a lot of golf and do a lot of walking but a problem with the tendons in my right foot and ankle this year put a stop to that.

Need to lose about 2 stone,  won't be a problem if I cut the carbs and get back exercising. Think I'm going to buy a bike.


----------



## Lollypop86

Omg did I miss it?!

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> This moderately interfering Ikon person that keeps locking threads just as I'm about to drop a massive grenade (_of the hand held social type_) in there!


Such a party pooper!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Broken rib/ribs 
Got very drunk last night at my mother-in-laws husbands (she is remarried so not my father in law) 60th, when we got home my cousin decided he wanted to fight, well wrestle, in a friendly let's see who wins way. Well I chucked him over my shoulder and he fell on me. I heard the crack but being inebriated it wasn't that sore at the time.

Well I woke up and I feel like I've been hit by a bus and can't breath properly. Might to a&e but really what will they do. I've done it before and all they did was give me ibuprofen and tell me to take it easy. I'm terrified to sneeze [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ades tt 180

I'll tell you what pisses me off...people who stand in a queue for 15 minutes in the chip shop then when asked what they want, look up at the 'menu' and go "errmmm".....couldn't you make your mind up while you were waiting in line? Arrggghh! !! :evil:


----------



## ades tt 180

And another thing. ..It bothers me when you see a dirty car with finger marks all round the bottom of the boot when they have closed it...There's a handle on the inside to pull the boot shut!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## John-H

brian1978 said:


> Broken rib/ribs
> Got very drunk last night at my mother-in-laws husbands (she is remarried so not my father in law) 60th, when we got home my cousin decided he wanted to fight, well wrestle, in a friendly let's see who wins way. Well I chucked him over my shoulder and he fell on me. I heard the crack but being inebriated it wasn't that sore at the time.
> 
> Well I woke up and I feel like I've been hit by a bus and can't breath properly. Might to a&e but really what will they do. I've done it before and all they did was give me ibuprofen and tell me to take it easy. I'm terrified to sneeze [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Not a lot they can do for a broken rib - not something you can put in a cast. It will keep moving as you breathe and unfortunately take a long time to heal. Avoid sneezing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee

John-H said:


> Not a lot they can do for a broken rib - not something you can put in a cast. It will keep moving as you breathe and unfortunately take a long time to heal. Avoid sneezing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 And laughing! That'll f'in hurt too! _So stay away from Jess's posts and the joke section for a while! _ :wink:


----------



## John-H

Skeee said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot they can do for a broken rib - not something you can put in a cast. It will keep moving as you breathe and unfortunately take a long time to heal. Avoid sneezing [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> And laughing! That'll f'in hurt too! _So stay away from Jess's posts and the joke section for a while! _ :wink:
Click to expand...

True. I remember you can just about get away with smiling :wink:


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot they can do for a broken rib - not something you can put in a cast. It will keep moving as you breathe and unfortunately take a long time to heal. Avoid sneezing [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> And laughing! That'll f'in hurt too! _So stay away from Jess's posts and the joke section for a while! _ :wink:
Click to expand...

Too late, already laughed [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And coughing also like getting kicked by a horse. This is about the most unfunny thing I've ever done actually feeling sick with pain. 

It's on my left side, feels like the second large rib from the bottom. This is also the side i sleep on, I kept rolling onto it in my sleep then waking up in agony. :-|


----------



## j8keith

brian1978 said:


> Broken rib/ribs
> Got very drunk last night at my mother-in-laws husbands (she is remarried so not my father in law) 60th, when we got home my cousin decided he wanted to fight, well wrestle, in a friendly let's see who wins way. Well I chucked him over my shoulder and he fell on me. I heard the crack but being inebriated it wasn't that sore at the time.
> 
> Well I woke up and I feel like I've been hit by a bus and can't breath properly. Might to a&e but really what will they do. I've done it before and all they did was give me ibuprofen and tell me to take it easy. I'm terrified to sneeze [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I feel for you, some time back broke one rib and cracked three more, found a short cut to coming down a ladder, not to be repeated. try and take it easy.


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> And coughing also like getting kicked by a horse. .........


   

Never been kicked by a horse, so couldn't compare it to that! _If one did it would soon be on the bbq!_ With onions and chilli sauce. Yum!


----------



## Templar

Not enough gravy pis*es me off.


----------



## Skeee

*+ Kettle!* (and a sprinkle or two of pepper chilli etc of course) 
*Simples!*


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> *+ Kettle!* (and a sprinkle or two of pepper chilli etc of course)
> *Simples!*


It's just not the same as the stuff takeaways give you. I always ask for it separate in a tub, you always get more than they would pour on it.


----------



## Templar

No..can't beat proper meat juice ans veg water gravy..keep your granules.


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot they can do for a broken rib - not something you can put in a cast. It will keep moving as you breathe and unfortunately take a long time to heal. Avoid sneezing [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> And laughing! That'll f'in hurt too! _So stay away from Jess's posts and the joke section for a while! _ :wink:
Click to expand...

and whats wrong with my posts? lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot they can do for a broken rib - not something you can put in a cast. It will keep moving as you breathe and unfortunately take a long time to heal. Avoid sneezing [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> And laughing! That'll f'in hurt too! _So stay away from Jess's posts and the joke section for a while! _ :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and whats wrong with my posts? lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

They might make me laugh, which then makes me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

I cant help being naturally funny  lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and whats wrong with my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> They might make me laugh,
Click to expand...

So I'm not the only one then! :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and whats wrong with my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> They might make me laugh,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm not the only one then! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> I'm terrified to sneeze [smiley=bigcry.gif]


If you feel a bout of sneezing coming on, rub the bridge of your nose hard with a finger; it stops the sneezing!

As for A&E, they will bandage the ribcage. Hope you'll be better soon x


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrified to sneeze [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel a bout of sneezing coming on, rub the bridge of your nose hard with a finger; it stops the sneezing!
> 
> As for A&E, they will bandage the ribcage. Hope you'll be better soon x
Click to expand...

Thanks Dani, not bothering with a&e but going to my doctors tomorrow. See if he can give me something for the pain or to let me get a nights sleep.


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> See if he can give me something for the pain or to let me get a nights sleep.


It'll be Ibuprophen no doubt.


----------



## spike

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if he can give me something for the pain or to let me get a nights sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be Ibuprophen no doubt.
Click to expand...

thats it...

Check the NHS advice >> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/rib-injuri ... ction.aspx


----------



## NoMark

It's been mentioned before but, as it has recently happened to me....

People who can't be arsed to reply to PM's! :evil:


----------



## tonksy26

Fucking modified cars :!: :!: :!: :!: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## roddy

Mosquitos


----------



## spike

People quoting the post above, or one with lots of pictures in, for no reason. :twisted:


----------



## Ikon66

spike said:


> People quoting the post above, or one with lots of pictures in, for no reason. :twisted:


Ditto :evil: :evil: :evil: :roll:


----------



## brian1978

Hickups, that is all [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

How's the ribs?

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> How's the ribs?
> 
> J
> Xx


Still broken


----------



## A3DFU

People finishing posts/texts/emails with "lol" or "haha"


----------



## Templar

Not giving Dani her pen back after the last cruise.


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> People finishing posts/texts/emails with "lol" or "haha"


Lol


----------



## brian1978

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> People finishing posts/texts/emails with "lol" or "haha"
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

Haha

:twisted:


----------



## mullum

People starting threads with random titles like "Help" or "It's started happening" or "back door issues" or whatever. Why can't you just state the query in the title like a normal person who isn't trying to be different or clever ? 
Knob jockeys !


----------



## brian1978

mullum said:


> People starting threads with "back door issues" !


Jessssssssssss

  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum

That's what you call a one-two ;-) 
(not a number two !)


----------



## Emoe

People selling stuff, then bullshitting you to the cost, then getting upset.

Then losing out as you buy elsewhere!

Oh dear, some people!


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> Not giving Dani her pen back after the last cruise.


Yes, I seem to be missing a nice pen :roll: 
Never mind: we'll repeat the cruise for Pete May-Z soon so not to worry ,,,,, you can bring it then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> People starting threads with "back door issues" !
> 
> 
> 
> Jessssssssssss
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

When have I ever mentioned anything about back door issues lol

J
Xx

Lol ha ha


----------



## brian1978

I'm no grammar Nazi, but one thing nips my spuds.

Loose and lose. How hard can it be :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> I'm no grammar Nazi, but one thing nips my spuds.
> 
> Loose and lose. How hard can it be :lol: :lol: :lol:


Careful, your spuds might be loose :roll:


----------



## mullum

Emoe said:


> People selling stuff, then bullshitting you to the cost, then getting upset.
> Then losing out as you buy elsewhere!
> Oh dear, some people!


What goes around comes around. 
You've caused issues with myself and others on here and you've only been here for 5 minutes.
You're a troublemaker.


----------



## Emoe

Better than being a liar!


----------



## Eduss12

True


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> You're a troublemaker.


yea get your arse on the naughty step! lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Eduss12 said:


> True


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mullum

Eduss12 said:


> True


Joined this morning, first post - duplicate account ? One to watch ;-)


----------



## brian1978

mullum said:


> Eduss12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> Joined this morning, first post - duplicate account ? One to watch ;-)
Click to expand...

Gets nobody to back him up, so he makes an alt. Account.

Priceless. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

People who say 'fair play'. Are you still in the playground?


----------



## brian1978

Rude lazy supermarket staff. :x


----------



## John-H

Ruddy free download sites that hide the wanted software and confuse you with lots of adverts that appear as download buttons and then infect your PC with adware and malware. It should be illegal - the industry really needs to clean it's act up. They are getting ever more sneaky - caught me out and I'm usually very aware of these things.

Anyone had "Mysearchdial" installed by accident? Here's how to get rid of it:

http://malwaretips.com/blogs/start-myse ... l-removal/


----------



## mullum

Get a mac !


----------



## mstew

People who are too ignorant to know to turn their lights on. The last two times I've walked to tesco I've seen two cars merge onto the A3 northbound with no lights on! The last one I even told the old bint and she just drove straight on.

I'm sorry but how long does it take to realize that it's bloody dark around you and that you can't read the dash, seriously?!

Also I'm sure its been said before but also driving with just sidelights at night and with fogs in non-foggy conditions!


----------



## John-H

People who say "Get a Mac" :lol: :wink:

It wouldn't handle what I need and besides, you only get more of these problems with PCs because of their market domination and the corresponding huge amount if software available and in turn being such a big target market for vagabonds. Luckily the corresponding victim support network is also huge :lol:

I suppose an analogy would be driving a fancy performance car in the city where crime may be more of a concern but there are lots of things going on and places to visit and help is only around the corner. Whereas I could be driving some overpriced enthusiasts model, nobody will have parts for down some lonely country lanes looking for places to visit and hoping theres a garage somewhere that sells LPG. :wink:


----------



## mullum

Great analogy - but I bet you can't name one of the programmes you use that doesn't have an osx equivalent. As long as you don't say vcds ! ;-)
The analogy would be more accurate with windows or osx vs, say, google's chrome.
Windows 8 does at least look interesting, but its still not really compelling ;-)


----------



## Spandex

John-H said:


> Luckily the corresponding victim support network is also huge


You should work as a spin doctor... That's the first time I've heard anyone try to put a positive spin on something being unreliable by saying, "but that means there's loads of information out there on how to fix them!!". :lol:

'Too expensive', 'can't get the software I need' or 'I just don't like them' are all perfectly good reasons not to get a Mac. 'Harder to repair because they don't break often enough' is a bit of a weird one though...


----------



## Nyxx

mstew said:


> People who are too ignorant to know to turn their lights on. The last two times I've walked to tesco I've seen two cars merge onto the A3 northbound with no lights on! The last one I even told the old bint and she just drove straight on.
> 
> I'm sorry but how long does it take to realize that it's bloody dark around you and that you can't read the dash, seriously?!


I have to say it's easy to do since my new TT has DRL, you set them to on, they turn off automatically when you take the keys out, so the one time you set them to DRL, that's it, until winter/night time.
Now here is the problem. When you get in and it's dark, all the dash lights come on and the DRL are bright on there own at night so you have "light" and all the interior lights up, you have to make a conscious effort to turn full lights on and then it look like you have high beam on.
You really do have to get in and think "turn lights on full" because it's dead easy to forget. No idea if that's the case why the people you saw forgot there lights.


----------



## brian1978

mullum said:


> Get a mac !


If everyone did this the attention of online criminals etc... would shift focus. The mac industry would then need a vast array of antivirus and online security products.

Then you would be saying " get a pc" :wink:

The one that annoys me is popup ads with THE WORLD'S SMALLEST FUCKING CLOSE BUTTON [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I don't get them on my home pc as I have adblock plus on it, but I get them on my android tablet.


----------



## mullum

That's the theory yes. But mac osx still hasn't been compromised in the real world yet. So until it is - get a mac :-D


----------



## John-H

Spandex said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the corresponding victim support network is also huge
> 
> 
> 
> You should work as a spin doctor... That's the first time I've heard anyone try to put a positive spin on something being unreliable by saying, "but that means there's loads of information out there on how to fix them!!". :lol:
> 
> 'Too expensive', 'can't get the software I need' or 'I just don't like them' are all perfectly good reasons not to get a Mac. 'Harder to repair because they don't break often enough' is a bit of a weird one though...
Click to expand...

Well it's not the PC itself (my previous one is getting on for 10 years old) or the operating system (which I upgraded - along with faster parts) or indeed genuine software that's so much the problem here but the malware and malicious code that gets attracted. My point was simply that the big attraction (massive market) to vagabonds is at least met with a massive community support - you've only got to Google it 

PC parts are dirt cheap. The hardware is reliable and in mass market production. If Mac hardware was significantly more reliable than the disproportionate extra expense of Mac hardware (and lack of ready choice) then there might be a point to it on that basis but I don't believe that's the case.

Macs led the way with the UI in the early days - I was a great fan of that Mac with the 3.25" floppy drive and the smiley face when you stuck one in, in the 80s and PCs were unforgiving command line driven objects of torture but things have moved on since then. You can get fantastic performance and ease of operation on a PC for less money and it's adaptability, ease of upgrade and number of options to suit you - not some corporate dictate - makes it a market winner!


----------



## mullum

I love the word "vagabonds" - I speak Portuguese and they (Brazilians) use the word all the time : "vagabundo/a" :-D


----------



## John-H

mullum said:


> I love the word "vagabonds" - I speak Portuguese and they (Brazilians) use the word all the time : "vagabundo/a" :-D


Brilliant! I think I had Pirates of the Caribbean on my mind or something :lol:

Another word I've always liked is - "deleterious". As in - to have a deleterious erect. I must make a note of it and use it in future conversation, along with gobbledygook :wink:


----------



## brittan

John-H said:


> Another word I've always liked is - "deleterious". As in - to have a deleterious erect. I must make a note of it and use it in future conversation, along with gobbledygook :wink:


Was that a deliberate example of gobbledegook?

Or has your effect been affected?


----------



## John-H

brittan said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another word I've always liked is - "deleterious". As in - to have a deleterious erect. I must make a note of it and use it in future conversation, along with gobbledygook :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a deliberate example of gobbledegook?
> 
> Or has your effect been affected?
Click to expand...

Blooming phone autocorrect! :lol: Should have been "effect" - I'm going to get in trouble one day I can tell !


----------



## Templar

Corporate buzz words and phrases do my head in especially when several are strung together in a meeting. .. grrr [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## John-H

Templar said:


> Corporate buzz words and phrases do my head in especially when several are strung together in a meeting. .. grrr [smiley=argue.gif]


I used to work at Marconi and a head of department regularly used a number of favourite words. He was always using "caveat", "scenario" and "potential" quite regularly and disproportionately to the extent that it got noticed. We had a bingo game going where we would come out from a meeting and compare notes and score accordingly. I was once privileged to be at a meeting when he used all three at once. He described how a prototype card reader, only meant for demonstration, had been put into a field trial and he had his doubts that it would stand up to the pounding and warned, that we should be prepared; should they start falling we would need to replace them and could be in a "Potential caveat scenario". Bingo! :lol:

He wasn't as bad as our MD but that's another story.


----------



## Templar

Buzz word bingo.. the only shining light in such scenarios. . :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Templar said:


> Buzz word bingo.. the only shining light in such scenarios. . :lol:


Definitely do this

Ball park figure
Deep dive
Holistic review

To name a few current favourites


----------



## Cloud

Templar said:


> Corporate buzz words and phrases do my head in[smiley=argue.gif]


I hate "singing off the same hymn sheet" - my boss is ALWAYS doing it! :x


----------



## John-H

Just chose one word from each column and throw them in a sentence for some empty management speak such as:

Compatible policy projection
Responsive third-generation programming
Potential caveat scenario (I had to add that one!)

Column 1.................. Column 2................ Column 3

0. integrated ..........0. management ...........0. options 
1. total ...................1. organisational .........1. flexibility 
2. systematised ......2. monitored ..............2. capability 
3. parallel ...............3. reciprocal ...............3. mobility 
4. functional ...........4. digital .....................4. programming 
5. responsive .........5. logistical .................5. concept 
6. optimal ...............6. transitional .............6. time-phase 
7. synchronised ......7. incremental ............7. projection 
8. compatible ..........8. third-generation .....8. hardware 
9. balanced .............9. policy .....................9. contingency
10. Potential ...........10. caveat .................10. scenario


----------



## A3DFU

I'm glad it's now not only me who sometimes posts double :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome to Windows 7 :roll:


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> I'm glad it's now not only me who sometimes posts double :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Welcome to Windows 7 :roll:


Thought it was my eyes - phew, that's a relief!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Don't know what happened there. I posted it and edited a few times to get the spacing right then I got logged off. When I logged back on my post didn't exist! So I re-posted having luckily copied it to clipboard. Now there are two! Well there were :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

You just make Karen and me dizzy [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> You just make Karen and me dizzy [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Who said that? I'm struggling to focus! :roll:


----------



## John-H

That's what Liverpool airport security said when I drove round the roundabout several times trying to decide what to do as I was about to pick someone up and didn't want to get trapped in the car park queue too long and get charged, "Please stop. You're making us all dizzy!" :lol:


----------



## Templar

John-H said:


> Just chose one word from each column and throw them in a sentence for some empty management speak such as:
> 
> Compatible policy projection
> Responsive third-generation programming
> Potential caveat scenario (I had to add that one!)
> 
> Column 1.................. Column 2................ Column 3
> 
> 0. integrated ..........0. management ...........0. options
> 1. total ...................1. organisational .........1. flexibility
> 2. systematised ......2. monitored ..............2. capability
> 3. parallel ...............3. reciprocal ...............3. mobility
> 4. functional ...........4. digital .....................4. programming
> 5. responsive .........5. logistical .................5. concept
> 6. optimal ...............6. transitional .............6. time-phase
> 7. synchronised ......7. incremental ............7. projection
> 8. compatible ..........8. third-generation .....8. hardware
> 9. balanced .............9. policy .....................9. contingency
> 10. Potential ...........10. caveat .................10. scenario


Had me a skinful today by our new French director.. "We need to synchronise and harmonise our new system" along with "Thinking outside the box" and "Drawing a line in the sand"
If only a little 'Blue Sky Thinking' was being performed huh... :roll:


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just chose one word from each column and throw them in a sentence for some empty management speak such as:
> 
> Compatible policy projection
> Responsive third-generation programming
> Potential caveat scenario (I had to add that one!)
> 
> Column 1.................. Column 2................ Column 3
> 
> 0. integrated ..........0. management ...........0. options
> 1. total ...................1. organisational .........1. flexibility
> 2. systematised ......2. monitored ..............2. capability
> 3. parallel ...............3. reciprocal ...............3. mobility
> 4. functional ...........4. digital .....................4. programming
> 5. responsive .........5. logistical .................5. concept
> 6. optimal ...............6. transitional .............6. time-phase
> 7. synchronised ......7. incremental ............7. projection
> 8. compatible ..........8. third-generation .....8. hardware
> 9. balanced .............9. policy .....................9. contingency
> 10. Potential ...........10. caveat .................10. scenario
> 
> 
> 
> Had me a skinful today by our new French director.. "We need to synchronise and harmonise our new system" along with "Thinking outside the box" and "Drawing a line in the sand"
> If only a little 'Blue Sky Thinking' was being performed huh... :roll:
Click to expand...

I'm so glad I don't have to listen to this shit anymore, "thinking outside the box" really gets on my spuds. What the fuck is it even supposed to mean. Knobs :lol:


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just chose one word from each column and throw them in a sentence for some empty management speak such as:
> 
> Compatible policy projection
> Responsive third-generation programming
> Potential caveat scenario (I had to add that one!)
> 
> Column 1.................. Column 2................ Column 3
> 
> 0. integrated ..........0. management ...........0. options
> 1. total ...................1. organisational .........1. flexibility
> 2. systematised ......2. monitored ..............2. capability
> 3. parallel ...............3. reciprocal ...............3. mobility
> 4. functional ...........4. digital .....................4. programming
> 5. responsive .........5. logistical .................5. concept
> 6. optimal ...............6. transitional .............6. time-phase
> 7. synchronised ......7. incremental ............7. projection
> 8. compatible ..........8. third-generation .....8. hardware
> 9. balanced .............9. policy .....................9. contingency
> 10. Potential ...........10. caveat .................10. scenario
> 
> 
> 
> Had me a skinful today by our new French director.. "We need to synchronise and harmonise our new system" along with "Thinking outside the box" and "Drawing a line in the sand"
> If only a little 'Blue Sky Thinking' was being performed huh... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I don't have to listen to this shit any more, "*thinking outside the box" really gets on my spuds. What the fuck is it even supposed to mean. Knobs :lol:*
Click to expand...

 Surely that's obvious._* 'Thinking in the box*_' is when you have that Eureka moment whilst sitting on the shitter (aka the box) so '_Outside the box_' is an idea that was conceived when not on the shitter! Simples!

Just remember to wash your hand before making notes if it wasn't outside the box! :lol:


----------



## alexi7

Please tell me why?. When you park as far away as possible in a supermarket car park, some wanker in a Chelsea tractor has to park next to you denting your car with theirs !!!
What is it, is there a magnet attached to our cars? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> I'm so glad I don't have to listen to this shit any more, "*thinking outside the box" really gets on my spuds. What the fuck is it even supposed to mean. Knobs :lol:*


 Surely that's obvious._* 'Thinking in the box*_' is when you have that Eureka moment whilst sitting on the shitter (aka the box) so '_Outside the box_' is an idea that was conceived when not on the shitter! Simples!

Just remember to wash your hand before making notes if it wasn't outside the box! :lol:[/quote]

Didn't Archimedes have the eureka moment in the bath,are they telling us to have a shit in the bath :lol:


----------



## Templar

Stationary TT' s posed for photos with the rear spoiler up.


----------



## Lollypop86

Templar said:


> Stationary TT' s posed for photos with the rear spoiler up.


Lol some people just need to be as cool as the mk1 owners lol

J
Xx


----------



## A3DFU

People being on their mobile phone when out for a nice meal [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Actually, it annoys me big time :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86

*puts down phone*

Lol

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

no, not under the napkin,,,,, off and away !!!


----------



## A3DFU

roddy said:


> no, not under the napkin,,,,, off and away !!!


My thought exactly!

Don't understand (and don't want to understand) why some people think it's important to be available 24/7 or carry their 'encyclopaedia' with them at all times. It just kills any conversation as far as I'm concerned :?


----------



## MrDrums

I can't stand it when someone pulls out of a junction knowing you will have to put on the brakes and then trot a long like they are on an electric scooter. Worst thing is when there is no one behind you and they could have waited those extra odd seconds! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## actionman37

alexi7 said:


> Please tell me why?. When you park as far away as possible in a supermarket car park, some wanker in a Chelsea tractor has to park next to you denting your car with theirs !!!
> What is it, is there a magnet attached to our cars? [smiley=argue.gif]


Had a similar thing at the gym the other day. There was only 1 space left in car park & the tit who'd parked his new shiny discovery in the space next to it had parked over the line into the empty space. I just parked in the middle of the space so i had room to get out but unfortunately for him it would be a bit tight getting in his car.

Anyways i just happened to be on 1 of the machines near the window & could see my van so watched the bloke trying to get. He actually opened his door quite forcefully as he looked p*ssed off with the size of the gap. He banged it into the side of my van but luckily it has quite a large plastic trim down the side.

As he drove off he was looking at my van shaking his head & ranting like a mad man. Been to the gym twice but haven't seen him since. Will be having a word when i do see him next! I hope he tries to have a go about me not leaving him room, i'll be happy to remind him it was his crap parking trying to take up 2 spaces


----------



## actionman37

oh & i'm sure i've said it before but i'll say it again, ignorant people! i'm surprised at how many people on this forum tell me they want me to do them a key & to let them know when i'm in the area then when i let them know they just ignore my PM! Only takes a minute to reply to say they're not available or don't need 1 anymore, it's no excuse for being ignorant!


----------



## Dotti

Audi and their uninspiring car design ideas!


----------



## hey3688

People sitting in there car ,parked up on the wrong side of the road at night with their headlights on blinding everyone coming towards them,TURN THE BLOODY THINGS OFF


----------



## Lollypop86

"Snow drifters"

(Facepalm)

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

hey3688 said:


> People sitting in there car ,parked up on the wrong side of the road at night with their headlights on blinding everyone coming towards them,TURN THE BLOODY THINGS OFF


Yes this!

And the retards that think my 6k xenons and crees are full beams and try to blind me with thiers [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## t'mill

A3DFU said:


> People finishing posts/texts/emails with "lol"


This ^ Especially when whatever the person has said isn't even funny, for example "I bought that battery too, LOL" 
Tell me exactly what's 'laugh out loud' funny about that? And I'm sure when in school, college or University they didn't end their sentences in their coursework with frickin lol. They'd have failed. So why insist on using the stupid three letters now? Or at all.


----------



## pcrepairmandan

females, that know stuff about cars.. I cant deal with hearing this! I need to find one


----------



## Lollypop86

Gutless people on this forum.....got the balls to vote on something about someone personally but keep shut, your gutless and I hope god shits on you and your car.


----------



## zltm089

Lollypop86 said:


> Gutless people on this forum.....got the balls to vote on something about someone personally but keep shut, your gutless and I hope god shits on you and your car.


oi! I hope you're not talking about me!... :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

Did you vote and keep quiet or vote and open your gob?


----------



## zltm089

Lollypop86 said:


> Did you vote and keep quiet or vote and open your gob?


i voted!...and said everything that i though! :? sorry if i was "disrecpectful?!" :?


----------



## mullum

Vote ? What vote ? Was there a vote ?


----------



## Lollypop86

oh you missed it I'll let Nick explain, or one of the gutless pricks on here that voted that I was a man pretending to be a girl....

J
xx


----------



## mullum

Oh I thought it was the one from last night, sorry I hadn't realised there was another one. I bet the mods weren't impressed either.


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> oh you missed it I'll let Nick explain, or one of the gutless pricks on here that voted that I was a man pretending to be a girl....
> 
> J
> xx


What happened to your post? :?

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

it wasnt my post it was about me!!!!! and the mods deleted it

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100

Lollypop86 said:


> it wasnt my post it was about me!!!!! and the mods deleted it
> 
> J
> xx


 :? Deleted? Why? Was there another pic if you? :wink:

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86

Paulj100 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt my post it was about me!!!!! and the mods deleted it
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> :? Deleted? Why? Was there another pic if you? :wink:
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

no paul you know there wasnt.......i didnt even start the thread?!

J
xx


----------



## jamman

People that park too close to junctions.


----------



## mullum

Yeah I hate that.


----------



## brian1978

Junctions, I came out from a restaurant after a meal yesterday to see a car parked ON a roundabout. Not a little tiny roundabout but a large 2 lane one 

It wasn't broken down, the cars were parked right up to the edge and then this brainiac decided to go one better and parked at the end onto the roundabout :lol:


----------



## roddy

brian,, there is plenty of room on a 2 lane roundabout ..!!


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> oh you missed it I'll let Nick explain, or one of the gutless pricks on here that voted that I was a man pretending to be a girl....
> 
> J
> xx


OMG,, I got it wrong again,, I thot that you were a girl trying to be a foul mouthed moronic loutish man !!! silly me


----------



## Lollypop86

roddy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh you missed it I'll let Nick explain, or one of the gutless pricks on here that voted that I was a man pretending to be a girl....
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> OMG,, I got it wrong again,, I thot that you were a girl trying to be a foul mouthed moronic loutish man !!! silly me
Click to expand...

oh look there he goes with his attack again......douchebag

J
xx


----------



## NickG

Wooooah!!

Steady there mate! I was misguided in my poll and have apologised a lot and requested myself the poll was removed. That was just nasty though!


----------



## Lollypop86

Thats Roddy all over though, he clearly feels he has to have "one up" on a female, even with his ridiculous placing of commas

J
xx


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh you missed it I'll let Nick explain, or one of the gutless pricks on here that voted that I was a man pretending to be a girl....
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> OMG,, I got it wrong again,, I thot that you were a girl trying to be a foul mouthed moronic loutish man !!! silly me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh look there he goes with his attack again......douchebag
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

sorry i took so long to reply, but i have been busy discusing moding / tuning a TT, not trying to turn this forum into some smut loaded, sexual inuendo laden third rate porn show !!,,, but,once again my dear,, you prove my point :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

wheres the smut? and where have I tried to turn it into a sexual innuendo laden third rate porn show

I hope the comma nazi's find you

J
xx


----------



## roddy

ha ha,, they already have hun,, how do you do... :lol:


----------



## brian1978

What was that boy George song.

Comma, comma, comma, comma, comma, chameeeeeeeleon,,,,,,,,,,,,oh wait :?



Ps, Jess I really dont think Nick ment any malice in that thread. I think It was ment to be a lighthearted take on the one that guy made about Stephen. Well that's how I saw it anyway.

I think we know your all woman J :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

oh yea I get that, but its the sheer fact that people actually voted on it with 5 people saying I'm a man!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> oh yea I get that, but its the sheer fact that people actually voted on it with 5 people saying I'm a man!!!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx


Oh for gods sake stop over reacting Jess it was a joke nothing more I'm sure the people that voted were having a joke nothing more and it was so obviously a piss take on the not so nice Mullum thread.

You can't have it both ways if you play the "ladette" card all the time (and you do) you can't then play the "lady" card when someone makes a joke you take exception to, it doesn't cut both ways even more so on a forum.

It's one drama after another.


----------



## A3DFU

jamman said:


> It's one drama after another.


Which makes me say for the very first time in all those 13+ years I am on here that:
"The forum is going down hill" :?


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one drama after another.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me say for the very first time in all those 13+ years I am on here that:
> "The forum is going down hill" :?
Click to expand...

for once i can take no blame Dani lol.

people that pull into a petrol station & block a pump so they can buy a paper....rather irritating!!


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea I get that, but its the sheer fact that people actually voted on it with 5 people saying I'm a man!!!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for gods sake stop over reacting Jess it was a joke nothing more I'm sure the people that voted were having a joke nothing more and it was so obviously a piss take on the not so nice Mullum thread.
> 
> You can't have it both ways if you play the "ladette" card all the time (and you do) you can't then play the "lady" card when someone makes a joke you take exception to, it doesn't cut both ways even more so on a forum.
> 
> It's one drama after another.
Click to expand...

I'm not playing it both ways lol and I'm not over reacting....*shakes fist in the air* I dont even think I could be a "ladette" even if I tried! lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one drama after another.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me say for the very first time in all those 13+ years I am on here that:
> "The forum is going down hill" :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for once i can take no blame Dani lol.
Click to expand...

You most certainly can't Gazzer :wink:

Good to see you back


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one drama after another.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me say for the very first time in all those 13+ years I am on here that:
> "The forum is going down hill" :?
Click to expand...

 I know I'm relatively new to the forum, but from what I see I have to disagree. If this is "going downhill" it must have been pretty special in the past. 
Yea you get drama but from what I can see it mainly confined to off topic sections. The main forum is one of the best I've ever been on, the level of help given and eagerness to give it is second to none. The amount of drama compared to forest other forums is minimal.

Just my 2 cents from my short time here.


----------



## John-H

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one drama after another.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me say for the very first time in all those 13+ years I am on here that:
> "The forum is going down hill" :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I'm relatively new to the forum, but from what I see I have to disagree. If this is "going downhill" it must have been pretty special in the past.
> Yea you get drama but from what I can see it mainly confined to off topic sections. The main forum is one of the best I've ever been on, the level of help given and eagerness to give it is second to none. The amount of drama compared to forest other forums is minimal.
> 
> Just my 2 cents from my short time here.
Click to expand...

Brian, I must say that is a good perspective to express. When I first joined I was very (extremely!) impressed by the level of help and advice offered on the main forums and thought the off topic and flame room boring - for things of no interest and old hand ranters (no offence anyone - I'm one myself :lol: ). Years on, to some extent, the main forums perhaps seem boring in comparison with the same old subjects (although I do try and help) and the off topic and flame of more interest. I've come to recognise this is natural though and more to do with one's own familiarity. If you take a step back and compare with other forums I do think we have something special here - it was here before I joined and hopefully it can be sustained. New characters are just people joining in - unfamiliar at first but often seen with much affection in time. It's evolution with a theme :wink:


----------



## zltm089

[/quote]

Brian, I must say that is a good perspective to express. When I first joined I was very (extremely!) impressed by the level of help and advice offered on the main forums and thought the off topic and flame room boring - for things of no interest and old hand ranters (no offence anyone - I'm one myself :lol: ). Years on, to some extent, the main forums perhaps seem boring in comparison with the same old subjects (although I do try and help) and the off topic and flame of more interest. I've come to recognise this is natural though and more to do with ones own familiarity. If you take a step back and compare with other forums I do think we have something special here - it was here before I joined and hopefully it can be sustained. New characters are just people joining in - unfamiliar at first but often seen with much affection in time. It's evolution with a theme :wink:[/quote]

plus one.


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ............................ even with his ridiculous placing of commas
> J
> xx


 Touche! So Lollypop is a pedant after all! :lol: :lol:



jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea I get that, but its the sheer fact that people actually voted on it with 5 people saying I'm a man!!!!!!!
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for god's sake stop over reacting Jess, it was a joke nothing more. I'm sure the people that voted were having a joke, nothing more, and it was so obviously a piss take on the not so nice Mullum thread.
> 
> *You can't have it both ways* if you play the "ladette" card all the time (and you do) you can't then play the "lady" card when someone makes a joke you take exception to, it doesn't cut both ways even more so on a forum.
> 
> It's one drama after another.
Click to expand...

 How very naive James. If I didn't know better I'd assume you've never lived with a member of the 'better' sex. :roll:


----------



## Beezaboi10

people who drive round with their rear fogs on in perfect conditions. Makes me want to get a tank a drive straight over them :evil: . I've lost count the amount of times I've sat behind them swearing going mental because it irritates the hell out of me... Then overtaking them giving them my special signal as I go past  yeh i think ive got anger issues haha


----------



## Lollypop86

Beezaboi10 said:


> people who drive round with their rear fogs on in perfect conditions. Makes me want to get a tank a drive straight over them :evil: . I've lost count the amount of times I've sat behind them swearing going mental because it irritates the hell out of me... Then overtaking them giving them my special signal as I go past  yeh i think ive got anger issues haha


I was behind someone like that the other day! Flashed them a few times and nothing, so when we were stopped in traffic I got out the car and told them, their response was "no its not".........er yes love.......(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## Cloud

Supermarkets that insist on displaying items on the floor at the end of aisles.

I had a full tower of toasters over in Tesco's this morning as I rounded a corner with my trolley!  I felt a right muppet stacking them back up, then, when I picked the A4 perspex stand up to put back on top of the (now not very straight) tower, the card with the price on fell out and shot across the floor!

Good job I drive my TT slightly better! :lol:


----------



## John-H

People who don't wash their hands after going to the toilet. :evil:

I don't want to use the same door handle as them. There should be an alarm and a flashing light on exit saying "HASN'T WASHED HANDS" so everybody knows.

I once heard some explosive noises coming from one of the traps behind me from someone having some trouble. The bloke went straight out in a hurry without washing his hands and he was wearing a chef's uniform! Has nobody heard of Typhoid Mary?


----------



## Lollypop86

ew thats nasty.....

J
xx


----------



## NickG




----------



## Lollypop86

LMFAO

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

....people driving at 30 in a 50 with no bad weather and nothing infront of them.........(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## spike

we had a few Sunday drivers today too!


----------



## Lollypop86

its does my nut in......and i imagine the Porsche behind me too lol

J
xx


----------



## genie_v1

People who you phone, or visit, usually in a 'customer-service' role, who say "and, what was your name?" 
I'm not f¥€king dead!


----------



## Lollypop86

p.s you can swear in this room.....and what was your name?

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

Why would you be annoyed by little things at all? Life's to precious to be annoyed.

Live and let live


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> Why would you be annoyed by little things at all? Life's to precious to be annoyed.
> 
> Live and let live


Because it's healthy to let off a little steam


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be annoyed by little things at all? Life's to precious to be annoyed.
> 
> Live and let live
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's healthy to let off a little steam
Click to expand...

+1 

J
xx


----------



## spike

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be annoyed by little things at all? Life's to precious to be annoyed.
> 
> Live and let live
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's healthy to let off a little steam
Click to expand...

some have more steam than others to let off!


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be annoyed by little things at all? Life's to precious to be annoyed.
> 
> Live and let live
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's healthy to let off a little steam
Click to expand...

Better not to let any steam build up in the first place 8)


----------



## John-H

People who pull out of a side road to turn right onto a main road and block the lane and hold up everyone else coming from their right because they are too impatient and selfish to wait until it's clear both ways before pulling out. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## roddy

its not really a small thing,, but I really am pissed off watching the BBC and Sky etc news reports of the daily atrocities and continuing downward spiral of places like Syria and Ukraine and knowing that it is our government ,along with others, US etc who are responsible for this horrendous situation,,, how can we sit by and listen to hague etc spewing out his lies and deceit,, do we have no pride or human consideration,, he and his cohorts are treating us like fools,, has any body else listened to the " fuck the EU " tapes fron that yankee bitch , 2 days after her " personel visit " to the " demonstrators " in Ukraine,, how long until it descends into another Libya , Syria , Egypt,,,... does anybody care ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rmart030

That little plastic thing on the seatbelt that stops it from retracting properly. What the hell is it even for anyway?


----------



## Templar

rmart030 said:


> That little plastic thing on the seatbelt that stops it from retracting properly. What the hell is it even for anyway?


If what I'm thinking of is correct, the plastic dowel type affair is to stop your seat belt buckle from hanging on the floor so to speak.


----------



## James1050S3

People who don't know what lights to use on the motorway in the rain.

1.Fog lights on. Fog lights are for foggy conditions not rain, if you can see half a mile up the road why do think I can't see the back of your car at 100 yards!

2. Driving on side lights. Side lights should be used when you are parked facing the wrong way, not when you are doing 70mph on the motorway!

3. No lights on. I can't fucking see you in my mirrors so don't complain if I cut you up!!


----------



## JNmercury00

James1050S3 said:


> People who don't know what lights to use on the motorway in the rain.
> 
> 1.Fog lights on. Fog lights are for foggy conditions not rain, if you can see half a mile up the road why do think I can't see the back of your car at 100 yards!
> 
> 2. Driving on side lights. Side lights should be used when you are parked facing the wrong way, not when you are doing 70mph on the motorway!
> 
> 3. No lights on. I can't fucking see you in my mirrors so don't complain if I cut you up!!


http://www.charltondriving.com/pdfs/vehicle_lights.pdf


----------



## billypicard1

You've washed and dried the car thoroughly or at least you thought you had, you move on to some quick detailing and you'll always get that last few drops of water coming from the lights or panel joints that you thought had dried, bloody annoying because now you have water on the cloth, or maybe I'm over reacting :lol: or maybe just dry the car properly :?:


----------



## A3DFU

Dry the car properly


----------



## actionman37

timewasters! was out working yesterday on 1 of my countryside jaunts & basically added 64 miles onto my route to detour to someone wanting a job doing. Got there, no answer at the door, didn't answer his phone. I was a little bit early so sat & had my dinner but still 45mins later he was a no show.

That was at 12.30pm. I didn't get home from work till 8pm & still i'd heard nothing back so i sent a polite message saying thanks for today, i appreciate wasting 65 miles worth of diesel & 2hrs of my time!

Got a reply saying sorry, went out for his girlfriends birthday Friday night & slept in late! :evil:


----------



## j8keith

actionman37 said:


> timewasters! was out working yesterday on 1 of my countryside jaunts & basically added 64 miles onto my route to detour to someone wanting a job doing. Got there, no answer at the door, didn't answer his phone. I was a little bit early so sat & had my dinner but still 45mins later he was a no show.
> 
> That was at 12.30pm. I didn't get home from work till 8pm & still i'd heard nothing back so i sent a polite message saying thanks for today, i appreciate wasting 65 miles worth of diesel & 2hrs of my time!
> 
> Got a reply saying sorry, went out for his girlfriends birthday Friday night & slept in late! :evil:


Did he offer to pay for your diesel & time ?


----------



## jamman

[smiley=gossip.gif] 


actionman37 said:


> timewasters! was out working yesterday on 1 of my countryside jaunts & basically added 64 miles onto my route to detour to someone wanting a job doing. Got there, no answer at the door, didn't answer his phone. I was a little bit early so sat & had my dinner but still 45mins later he was a no show.
> 
> That was at 12.30pm. I didn't get home from work till 8pm & still i'd heard nothing back so i sent a polite message saying thanks for today, i appreciate wasting 65 miles worth of diesel & 2hrs of my time!
> 
> Got a reply saying sorry, went out for his girlfriends birthday Friday night & slept in late! :evil:


Bang out of order


----------



## actionman37

he offered to pay for fuel costs the next time i'm over in his area, which unfortunately is a rare as i don't seem to get much custom from over that way(Norwich) I said it wasn't just the 65 miles worth of diesel but also the 2hrs I wasted driving to his & sitting outside his house.

It totally ruined my day, i sat there getting wound up & ended up with a banging headache which i just couldn't shift. Then got stuck in some roadworks doing 30mph for miles when it should've been 70mph. I wouldn't have even been on that road if i hadn't detoured to Norwich!

Also Unfortunately this isn't the first time something this has happened. I've had others not turn up on other group buys i've organised. 1 lad said he'd forgot, even though we spoke by text several time the day before. Left me sat at motorway services waiting for him. He did answer his phone & said he was setting straight off so i waited to be then phoned for him to tell me his car battery was flat! I had done a few others at the same services & each person paid £20 towards my fuel & driving time as it was a 400 mile round trip for me. He said he'd cover my travelling costs but just sent £10 instead of £20! At least it was something.

Then another was in bed at 1.30pm on a Saturday when i was banging on his door. I put a business card through his door & left 15mins later. Phoned me an hour afterwards saying I could come back. By that time I was 40 miles away on route to next job. He then said he'd meet me the next time I was in his area, which I was a couple of weeks after so arranged a meeting time etc. I text him the night before confirming i was still going to be there. To which he replies he wouldn't as he was busy now! :evil: If I hadn't text him I don't think he would've even let me know he wasn't turning up.

A couple of people that have been to my group buys suggested getting deposits to cover the fuel side of things. I tried that & the only people that paid the deposits were the 2 people that suggested it. Everybody else just ignored the message


----------



## A3DFU

actionman37 said:


> Also Unfortunately this isn't the first time something this has happened. I've had others not turn up


I can relate to this, especially this time of year:
people eager to "get fit, lose weight, become healthier" make an appointment for a chat and decide they want to go ahead with a fitness assessment and subsequent fitness training. Dates are set for the assessment and the first ten fitness sessions and then a brief text/email _"I'm off to ,,,,, for a week and will rearrange when I'm back"_ Thing is, they never get back to me nor are they available via text/email but I have already booked their time slots, which are then harder to fill


----------



## Lollypop86

it annoys me when I'm driving round my way which the roads aren't narrow but they don't have pavements and people are walking on what I feel is the wrong side of the road for the direction they are traveling, I thought it was common sense to for example if your walking northbound walk on the side of the road where cars are traveling south bound? or is that wrong? I had one today on quite a blind corner walking on my side of the road and in my direction with a push chair! I always go about 20mph in my village because if people are out of horses but its lucky that there wasn't someone coming the other direction as I'd have greeted them on their side of the road

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

Lollypop86 said:


> I thought it was common sense to for example if your walking northbound walk on the side of the road where cars are traveling south bound?
> 
> J
> xx


That's right Jess, pedestrians should face oncoming traffic when walking in the road


----------



## Lollypop86

the ones today even had a pram! Sometimes I just want to stop and shout at them because they could cause an accident, when I do my cardio route there are a couple of blind corners with grass verges so I swap sides of the road and go onto the grass verge because I'd prefer that both sides see me but these people just make me angry

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

While we are on about prams, moronic mothers who stand waiting to cross a road with the pram pushed out 3 feet onto the road while she stands on the kerb.

Why is is so easy for these morons to breed.


----------



## j8keith

brian1978 said:


> While we are on about prams, moronic mothers who stand waiting to cross a road with the pram pushed out 3 feet onto the road while she stands on the kerb.
> 
> Why is is so easy for these morons to breed.


+1, and she is usually yapping on the phone :evil:


----------



## roddy

brian1978 said:


> While we are on about prams, moronic mothers who stand waiting to cross a road with the pram pushed out 3 feet onto the road while she stands on the kerb.
> 
> Why is is so easy for these morons to breed.


Brian,, many years ago now :roll: while driving a lorry during one of my "gap" years , when turning left off Crow rd onto Dumbrton Rd in Glasgow, you may know it , one of your " moronic mothers " managed to get her push chair off of the pavement and in front of my rear wheels !!,, fortunately i was watching my nearside mirror , as is required, and i was able to stop immediately,,,,, no mobile phone involved, just a soggy old Woodbine !!


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> the ones today even had a pram!* Sometimes I just want to stop and shout at them* because they could cause an accident, when I do my cardio route there are a couple of blind corners with grass verges so I swap sides of the road and go onto the grass verge because I'd prefer that both sides see me but these people just make me angry
> 
> J
> xx


 Use the horn Miss Angry. 
That's what it's for, to warn other road users. :roll:


----------



## Skeee

actionman37 said:


> he offered to pay for fuel costs the next time i'm over in his area, which unfortunately is a rare as i don't seem to get much custom from over that way(Norwich) I said it wasn't just the 65 miles worth of diesel but also the 2hrs I wasted driving to his & sitting outside his house.
> 
> It totally ruined my day, i sat there getting wound up & ended up with a banging headache which i just couldn't shift. Then got stuck in some roadworks doing 30mph for miles when it should've been 70mph. I wouldn't have even been on that road if i hadn't detoured to Norwich!
> 
> Also Unfortunately this isn't the first time something this has happened. I've had others not turn up on other group buys i've organised. 1 lad said he'd forgot, even though we spoke by text several time the day before. Left me sat at motorway services waiting for him. He did answer his phone & said he was setting straight off so i waited to be then phoned for him to tell me his car battery was flat! I had done a few others at the same services & each person paid £20 towards my fuel & driving time as it was a 400 mile round trip for me. He said he'd cover my travelling costs but just sent £10 instead of £20! At least it was something.
> 
> Then another was in bed at 1.30pm on a Saturday when i was banging on his door. I put a business card through his door & left 15mins later. Phoned me an hour afterwards saying I could come back. By that time I was 40 miles away on route to next job. He then said he'd meet me the next time I was in his area, which I was a couple of weeks after so arranged a meeting time etc. I text him the night before confirming i was still going to be there. To which he replies he wouldn't as he was busy now! :evil: If I hadn't text him I don't think he would've even let me know he wasn't turning up.
> 
> A couple of people that have been to my group buys suggested getting deposits to cover the fuel side of things. I tried that & the only people that paid the deposits were the 2 people that suggested it. Everybody else just ignored the message


 Norwich, the land that customer service forgot!


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ones today even had a pram!* Sometimes I just want to stop and shout at them* because they could cause an accident, when I do my cardio route there are a couple of blind corners with grass verges so I swap sides of the road and go onto the grass verge because I'd prefer that both sides see me but these people just make me angry
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Use the horn Miss Angry.
> That's what it's for, to warn other road users. :roll:
Click to expand...

what good is the horn if it is stray sheep or cow etc,, there used to be a saying,, " drive within your braking distance ", not within some ones / things hearing distance .


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ones today even had a pram!* Sometimes I just want to stop and shout at them* because they could cause an accident, when I do my cardio route there are a couple of blind corners with grass verges so I swap sides of the road and go onto the grass verge because I'd prefer that both sides see me but these people just make me angry
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Use the horn Miss Angry.
> That's what it's for, to warn other road users. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what good is the horn if it is stray sheep or cow etc,, there used to be a saying,, " drive within your braking distance ", not within some ones / things hearing distance .
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## brian1978

Smelly people. I get them coming into my shop from time to time.

Seriously, wtf a bar of soap costs 50p! No excuse :lol:


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> Smelly people. I get them coming into my shop from time to time.
> 
> Seriously, wtf a bar of soap costs 50p! No excuse :lol:


+1

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## T1 4LEX

When you think you've got quite a rare red tt then there's 2 others in the gym car park then go to the pub and there's 2 more! What is the World coming to!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A3DFU

T1 4LEX said:


> When you think you've got quite a rare red tt then *there's* 2 others in the gym car park then go to the pub and *there's* 2 more! What is the World coming to!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


'Are' as in: there are; or there're two TTs. Not there's (there is) two TTs (others)
'is' is singular; 'are' is plural. Two TTs are plural :wink:

Does this little thing annoy me? No, not really but I find it interesting how language 'changes' :roll:


----------



## TomBorehamUK

My little penis annoys me..


----------



## Templar

Lorry's. ..almost always the root cause for slow moving traffic on motorways. ..


----------



## jamman

TomBorehamUK said:


> My little penis annoys me..


Mine annoys Ola and is just about to annoy her again, goodnight :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86

TomBorehamUK said:


> My little penis annoys me..


No1 likes a small willy, where's the fun in that lol

J
Xx


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Lollypop86 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little penis annoys me..
> 
> 
> 
> No1 likes a small willy, where's the fun in that lol
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

Finding it is all part of the fun!


----------



## roddy

T1 4LEX said:


> When you think you've got quite a rare red tt then there's 2 others in the gym car park then go to the pub and there's 2 more! What is the World coming to!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


you must have moved to Aberdeen,, everywhere here !!


----------



## Lollypop86

(Facepalm)

J
Xx


----------



## Azreal

Guzi said:


> Getting let down by one team on my footie bet every week!


Twice now. 7 team accumulator. Let down by the paella eating fucktards at Barcelona.


----------



## John-H

People dazzling others with their fog lights on motorways in rush hour traffic when there's a vehicle immediately close in front and behind them and when they can see 100 cars ahead let alone metres. Fools! :evil:


----------



## brian1978

People in petrol stations who seem to be playing out a game of monopoly before driving off, what can take so long?

Only slightly less annoying as morons who drive in and decide the pump at the back is far better then the empty one at the front [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skid Mark

The air line at the petrol station, 50p for enough time to blow 3 tyres up :evil:


----------



## John-H

Skid Mark said:



> The air line at the petrol station, 50p for enough time to blow 3 tyres up :evil:


I only use free air lines on principal.


----------



## brittan

John-H said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The air line at the petrol station, 50p for enough time to blow 3 tyres up :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I only use free air lines on principal.
Click to expand...

I have my own - it did cost more than 50p though.


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The air line at the petrol station, 50p for enough time to blow 3 tyres up :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I only use free air lines on principal.
Click to expand...

Only one garage near me has free air, it's a smaller company (Jet) I use it exclusively for everything I can from jet wash and Hoover to buying butane bottles and bags of charcoal in the summer. I'd still use it for fuel if it did decent 99 Ron fuel. Although I do use it to fill up the Peugeot.

Wish more garages would realise giving a small perk might net them loyal customers.


----------



## John-H

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The air line at the petrol station, 50p for enough time to blow 3 tyres up :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I only use free air lines on principal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only one garage near me has free air, it's a smaller company (Jet) I use it exclusively for everything I can from jet wash and Hoover to buying butane bottles and bags of charcoal in the summer. I'd still use it for fuel if it did decent 99 Ron fuel. Although I do use it to fill up the Peugeot.
> 
> Wish more garages would realise giving a small perk might net them loyal customers.
Click to expand...

Spot on


----------



## roddy

a whole page has disappeared ,, why ???


----------



## Hoggy

roddy said:


> a whole page has disappeared ,, why ???


Hi, Lollypop & Mullum requested the posts related to their "discussion" deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

hhmmmphhhhhhhh,, I missed most of that,, can we get a replay,, plzzz :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT

roddy said:


> hhmmmphhhhhhhh,, I missed most of that,, can we get a replay,, plzzz :lol:


Didn't miss much.

Lots of nothing really mate.


----------



## roddy

mmmm,, ok, :? ,, thanks


----------



## mullum

Nah it wasn't anything special Roddy, no big fight or anything. Just should have been in pm from the beginning.


----------



## roddy

well I don't know,, I was going to order some of those LEDs from you,, but I don't know if I can trust you now,, my money does not grow on trees you know !!


----------



## mullum

Haha. Nah mate they're all dodgy and I give terrible service 
I'm out of stock of some of the bulbs actually. I've got map lights and centre lights though.


----------



## Callum-TT

roddy said:


> well I don't know,, I was going to order some of those LEDs from you,, but I don't know if I can trust you now,, my money does not grow on trees you know !!


Lol I've ordered from him and should have my bulbs in a few days.

He does refund if there is a fault as long as you return the faulty bulb.


----------



## roddy

I sent him money over month ago,, and still nothing !!!


----------



## Lollypop86

I would buy off him again and he knows that.....thought this had been dropped

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

sorry mull,, just checked,, the carrier pidgeon is still in the loft !!!! I will be in touch soon for the lights..


----------



## Callum-TT

Lollypop86 said:


> I would buy off him again and he knows that.....thought this had been dropped
> 
> J
> Xx


Where's the line you drew?

Oh here it is lol

-------------------------------------------


----------



## mullum

Lol Roddy & Callum 
It is dropped Jess. We're having a laugh, at my expense - not yours ;-)


----------



## Lollypop86

Callum-TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy off him again and he knows that.....thought this had been dropped
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the line you drew?
> 
> Oh here it is lol
> 
> -------------------------------------------
Click to expand...

No it's this one

__________________________________________

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT

Ah yeah Jess my line allows for comments to pass through


----------



## mullum

Watching 8 out of 10 cats, cant miss another night of telly !


----------



## roddy

you are very charitable Mull, but not entirely accurate,, even if it were you it would have been " with " you, and not "at " you, subtle but important difference. :wink:


----------



## mullum

Indeed ;-)


----------



## alexi7

Previous owners who install, shitty dvd players badly !! What's wrong with the original concert players. I have just removed God knows how many plugs wiring attachments from my car..


----------



## mullum

Are you going to put a concert stereo in ?


----------



## alexi7

Why not.


----------



## mullum

Indeed.


----------



## roddy

that fool Theresa May thinks that she will solve the immigration issue by sending an 18 year old female student back to maurishus,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Shug750S

roddy said:


> that fool Theresa May thinks that she will solve the immigration issue by sending an 18 year old female student back to maurishus,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


Think the rest of her family will be returning soon, just as over 18 she went through an individual case review and her mother is being looked at separately as she has other kids so goes down the dependants route.
Bearing in mind they all came in (and didn't get granted asylum) together, it's a reasonable bet that the rest of the family will get the same result.

Her mother could leave voluntarily to avoid them being split up.

I am not anti the people involved but as I understand it she (they) did apply and lost the case and appeal so why the outcry?

I live near the immigration appeal centre and if you saw the queue there every day you might realise the numbers involved, and I presume with the the sheer volume of illegal / asylum cases ongoing, and the subsequent strain on our council tax and welfare bills...

Head down now as waiting to be called racist or something...


----------



## Fizzleh

People constantly trying to race me or cut me up. I'm really tired of it, especially minicab drivers


----------



## Trouble4

mechanics or people the owner of the shop let in the garage:: that lean against your car or when working on your car lay tools in and on parts of the engine bay with out properly using a shop blanket.........


----------



## mullum

roddy said:


> that fool Theresa May thinks that she will solve the immigration issue by sending an 18 year old female student back to maurishus,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


Yep. Theresa May is the spawn of the devil. Slashing the immigration figures with no consideration of the lives of families. Rather than deal with genuine immigration issues they're just picking off easy targets like this girl and other perfectly good cases to remain.


----------



## brian1978

mullum said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that fool Theresa May thinks that she will solve the immigration issue by sending an 18 year old female student back to maurishus,, [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Theresa May is the spawn of the devil. Slashing the immigration figures with no consideration of the lives of families. Rather than deal with genuine immigration issues they're just picking off easy targets like this girl and other perfectly good cases to remain.
Click to expand...

should there be one rule for 18 year old student illegal immigrants and one rule for the rest ?


----------



## mullum

Well to be completely honest I haven't looked at her case specifically and I shouldn't comment on it. As you may have noticed I don't usually wade into these non-TT discussions but I have my own personal beef with Theresa May and some of the changes to immigration rules of recent years.
Probably better discussed in a specific off topic thread or even one to one (as it's a private issue).
But rules do need to have the ability to take into account individual circumstances. It's interesting how everything might be straight forward black and white until it affects you personally.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> should there be one rule for 18 year old student illegal immigrants and one rule for the rest ?


She wasn't an illegal immigrant, she was seeking asylum through the proper legal means and was studying in the meantime. As for different rules, the law allows for children who are about to do exams to have a temporary extension - but as she was 19, she was technically not a child, so this didn't apply. However ministers are allowed to use their discretion to overrule things like this, and it seems to me like it would barely be bending the rules at all to at least let her finish her exams.


----------



## Skeee

Fizzleh said:


> People constantly trying to race me or cut me up. I'm really tired of it, especially minicab drivers


It takes two to make a race. :wink:


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should there be one rule for 18 year old student illegal immigrants and one rule for the rest ?
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't an illegal immigrant, she was seeking asylum through the proper legal means and was studying in the meantime. As for different rules, the law allows for children who are about to do exams to have a temporary extension - but as she was 19, she was technically not a child, so this didn't apply. However ministers are allowed to use their discretion to overrule things like this, and it seems to me like it would barely be bending the rules at all to at least let her finish her exams.
Click to expand...

 But if 19 in full time education you are classed as a child, at least for Child Benefit purposes anyway. :roll:


----------



## Spandex

Skeee said:


> But if 19 in full time education you are classed as a child, at least for Child Benefit purposes anyway. :roll:


Apparently not for immigration though - according to the articles I've read.


----------



## Skeee

Letting Russell Brand fly to US but not Nigella!
_Worst still letting him back in UK!_


----------



## mullum

People who don't understand "right of way" at mini round-abouts. 
If someone ignores the right of way - it's usually just a case of "urgh, dickhead" and let it go. But it's the ones who actually think they've got "right of way" - when they haven't - and shout at you ! 
Sometimes - when I'm on my bike - I feel like getting off it, opening their door and beating the Highway Code into their thick skulls !


----------



## Skid Mark

Going out for 10 minutes to come back and find someone's parked right outside my house :x


----------



## Skid Mark

The hangover I've had all day


----------



## brian1978

Skid Mark said:


> The hangover I've had all day


Hair o the dug. :wink: :wink:


----------



## roddy

Skid Mark said:


> The hangover I've had all day


that must have been some ten minutes down the pub !!


----------



## John-H

Having to do repair jobs I've done before where things don't last as long as they are supposed to - like springs :roll:


----------



## Skid Mark

roddy said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hangover I've had all day
> 
> 
> 
> that must have been some ten minutes down the pub !!
Click to expand...

Do you know me? :lol:



brian1978 said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hangover I've had all day
> 
> 
> 
> Hair o the dug. :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan


----------



## roddy

FKN stooopid dummm assss lorry drivers who cant / wont / don't put their lights on in bad /wet rain conditions,,,, ok , we can accept car drivers who we don't expect any better from but HGV who put themselves on a pedastel as the know all s of the road ?? there was a time when they were the knights / gentlemen of the road, now they are just pig ignorant arse holes who should stay in their poxy little astras !!!,, on way back from work today from Aberdeen to Peterhead in very poor wet / rainy conditions I must have passed about 20 or so going the other way and I think maybe 2 or 3 had their headlights on ,,, why fkn why ?? whats wrong with the fkn clowns !!! are they so fkn macho that they don't need to be seen throo the spray which another HGV is throwing up,, are we not allowed to overtake them or what !!!!!!!!!!!!
ps,, Otley I appreciate that you are not one of them


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> ........... who put themselves on a pedestal as the know alls of the road ??
> *there was a time when they were the knights / gentlemen of the road, * ........


  _How old are you_!


----------



## Jenny H

Stupid useless Sat Nav, 4 digit postcode search. FFS :evil: 
How can you possibly find anywhere that doesn't have a road name?
Sick of having to resort to using my ancient TomTom stuck to the window and wires everywhere

Jenny


----------



## Lollypop86

what sat nav are you trying to use? I love my tom tom 

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H

Lollypop86 said:


> what sat nav are you trying to use? I love my tom tom
> 
> J
> xx


The audi sat nav fitted in the car Lollipop. I love my Tom Tom too but should be able to use the one fitted in the car, they cost enough !!

Jenny


----------



## Lollypop86

yea I can see the reasoning.....moan at Audi....I always find having a bit of a moan atleast makes me feel better if it doesnt resolve it lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy

Skeee said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... who put themselves on a pedestal as the know alls of the road ??
> *there was a time when they were the knights / gentlemen of the road, * ........
> 
> 
> 
> _How old are you_!
Click to expand...

mmm,, was it really that long ago !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee

roddy said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... who put themselves on a pedestal as the know alls of the road ??
> *there was a time when they were the knights / gentlemen of the road, * ........
> 
> 
> 
> _How old are you_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm,, was it really that long ago !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...









I bet you _(and Hoggy)_ get this?


----------



## Pugwash69

I followed one of those drivers who is unaware of the speed limits. It was the old road between Sutton Bridge and Kings Lynn, and has various stretches of different limits.

I followed a car off the A17 and immediately had to brake, as he was taking corners in the 60 zone at 40. He stayed at 40 all the way to the 40 zone, then also through the 30 zone where he left me doing 30. When I left the 30 zone I got back up to 60 and quickly caught him doing 40 still, so had to slow down again. He then entered the next 30 zone at 40. I didn't catch up again but I'm guessing he stayed at 40 all the way through the 20 zone too.


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> FKN stooopid dummm assss lorry drivers who cant / wont / don't put their lights on in bad /wet rain conditions,,,, ok , we can accept car drivers who we don't expect any better from but HGV who put themselves on a pedastel as the know all s of the road ?? there was a time when they were the knights / gentlemen of the road, now they are just pig ignorant arse holes who should stay in their poxy little astras !!!,, on way back from work today from Aberdeen to Peterhead in very poor wet / rainy conditions I must have passed about 20 or so going the other way and I think maybe 2 or 3 had their headlights on ,,, why fkn why ?? whats wrong with the fkn clowns !!! are they so fkn macho that they don't need to be seen throo the spray which another HGV is throwing up,, are we not allowed to overtake them or what !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ps,, Otley I appreciate that you are not one of them


Sorry Roddy my friend, just got round to reading this. Not guilty here... I totally agree, any sort of bad weather, lights on. See & be seen.
I'm sure my old man has still got one of those 'Knights of the road' grille emblems somewhere in his garage. He's got a couple of original AA ones as well. I also have one of those, not a recent copy but an original.


----------



## Lollypop86

when people post half a story on the book of face but not the whole story just to get their little sheep to follow them lol  nothing about me just bashing a company I know

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Supermarket "deals" 
I wanted a 6 pack of crisps, I dont eat them often but are nice to have is people are invited over for a beer or two.

£1.99 each or 5 for £5.

I dont fucking need 30 fucking packets of crisps, who the fuck NEEDS 30 fucking packets of crisps. I dont want to be ripped of paying 2 fucking quid for 6 shitty small bags of walkers cheese and onion. I just want a 6 pack at the normal price of about £1 Argggggggg [smiley=bigcry.gif]

No wonder people have fat weans.

Its not just crisps, its fucking everything, buy one at twice the fucking normal cost get another you dont want for "free" . Do supermarkets think we actually think we are getting one for nothing, are people really that naive?


----------



## Lollypop86

I like crisps 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> I like crisps
> 
> J
> xx


So do lots of folk. But 30 packets :lol:

Its not the 30 packets of crisps that annoys me, its agressive supermarket sales techniques disguised as "deals"

Another thing, if they are all claim to be "lowering prices" or "roling back prices" etc.... how the fuck to they make increased profits year on year.

The other STUPID marketing phrase one says is its commited to ALWAYS lowering its prices.... so how long till everything's free in there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Is it too much to ask just to have a normal price for something, id like to just once go shopping and everythjng is the same price as it was last week.


----------



## Lollypop86

no-one is saying you have to eat 30 bags in one sitting lol they have long shelf lives lol just store them lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum

I'm liking these "popped" crisps now. Air popped instead of fried. Walkers are on the bandwagon now too :
http://corp.walkers.co.uk/#!/our-range/pops


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> no-one is saying you have to eat 30 bags in one sitting lol they have long shelf lives lol just store them lol
> 
> J
> xx


Your missing my point.


----------



## Lollypop86

it will save you money in the long run 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> it will save you money in the long run
> 
> J
> xx


No it wouldn't, im lucky if I use a packet a week.

My point is a 6 packet of crisps is normaly £1 thats the REAL price, getting 5 for £5 isnt saving you any money its forcing you to buy more than you need. Supermarkets are getting out of hand with this shit. Everything you look at is geared to make you buy more than you need or want. Its not just long life stuff like crisps. They had a similar "special offer" on yogurts.

No wonder food waste is at an all time high. :?


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> No it wouldn't, im lucky if I use a packet a week.
> 
> My point is a 6 packet of crisps is normaly £1 thats the REAL price, getting 5 for £5 isnt saving you any money its forcing you to buy more than you need. Supermarkets are getting out of hand with this shit. Everything you look at is geared to make you buy more than you need or want. Its not just long life stuff like crisps. They had a similar "special offer" on yogurts.
> 
> No wonder food waste is at an all time high. :?


Out of interest, how have you calculated that the 'real' price of a multipack is £1?

I think you might have missed the point yourself. There is no 'real' price. Any price you see is an arbitrary value chosen by the supermarket (and that could include loss leaders). The reason they do bulk deals isn't to sell you stuff you're not going to eat, it's to get you to consume more. A family that buys 5 multipacks of crisps might go through them all in 5 weeks, simply because they're sitting there so they're more likely to get eaten. If they bought individually, they're more likely to ration themselves and they might take 7 - 10 weeks to consume 5 multipacks worth. So, the price difference reflects their expectations of usage in the long term. If they can use human nature to increase consumption, they can reduce their profit margin accordingly and still make more money.


----------



## Lollypop86

How do you know everything about everything? :lol:

J
xx


----------



## Spandex

Lollypop86 said:


> How do you know everything about everything? :lol:


Dunno. Must just be really really clever, I guess.


----------



## Shug750S

Price of Coke

Coca Cola, not Columbian Marching Powder...

Just back from Tesco, a coke is same price but noticed now in 1.75 litres not 2 litres, they have changed to shape of the PET bottle so it looks like the coke bottle, and loads of signs saying new, but wonder how many have realised it's an increase of 12.5% ?


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't, im lucky if I use a packet a week.
> 
> My point is a 6 packet of crisps is normaly £1 thats the REAL price, getting 5 for £5 isnt saving you any money its forcing you to buy more than you need. Supermarkets are getting out of hand with this shit. Everything you look at is geared to make you buy more than you need or want. Its not just long life stuff like crisps. They had a similar "special offer" on yogurts.
> 
> No wonder food waste is at an all time high. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, how have you calculated that the 'real' price of a multipack is £1?
> 
> I think you might have missed the point yourself. There is no 'real' price. Any price you see is an arbitrary value chosen by the supermarket (and that could include loss leaders). The reason they do bulk deals isn't to sell you stuff you're not going to eat, it's to get you to consume more. A family that buys 5 multipacks of crisps might go through them all in 5 weeks, simply because they're sitting there so they're more likely to get eaten. If they bought individually, they're more likely to ration themselves and they might take 7 - 10 weeks to consume 5 multipacks worth. So, the price difference reflects their expectations of usage in the long term. If they can use human nature to increase consumption, they can reduce their profit margin accordingly and still make more money.
Click to expand...

The £1 im refering to being the "real" price is the price they generally are when not on some fake special offer. I doubt £5 for 5 packs is a loss leader. I didnt say they do bulk "deals" to get you to buy stuff you wont eat, I said its to get you to buy stuff you dont NEED.

I know how retail works spandex, I run a shop.


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> Price of Coke
> 
> Coca Cola, not Columbian Marching Powder...
> 
> Just back from Tesco, a coke is same price but noticed now in 1.75 litres not 2 litres, they have changed to shape of the PET bottle so it looks like the coke bottle, and loads of signs saying new, but wonder how many have realised it's an increase of 12.5% ?


Iceland for coca cola. Always cheaper than the big supermarkets, £3 for 12 cans just now. And normally £1.99 for a 3l bottle.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> The £1 im refering to being the "real" price is the price they generally are when not on some fake special offer. I doubt £5 for 5 packs is a loss leader. I didnt say they do bulk "deals" to get you to buy stuff you wont eat, I said its to get you to buy stuff you dont NEED.
> 
> I know how retail works spandex, I run a shop.


Are you saying that the individual multipacks are priced at £1 for weeks, then as they start their promotion they increase them to £1.99???

I think you need to look at the psychology employed by big supermarkets, rather than assuming they're just taking their customers for fools with an obvious price change. Bulk deals don't work by tricking people into buying multiple items at the previous weeks price, they trick people into consuming more long term. As you run a shop, you'll understand that this is a good way to increase your average revenue per customer, which is much more interesting to them than a quick price change scam.


----------



## Spandex

On the topic of supermarkets... Has anyone noticed how they artificially reduce the shelf-life of products to ensure they go out of date before the next weekly shop? You can buy the same item every week for months and the shelf-life will be within 7 days of purchase, but every once in a while they accidentally put out a load of stock of the same product that has a 2 week shelf. So, if they're coming out the factory with 2 weeks+ of shelf-life, where are they all sitting for a week before they normally appear on the shelves? And why?

I guess they know that they'll get some extra sales from people who have to buy things again mid-week when one ingredient for a meal goes off... And they know with the longer shelf-life they'd lose some sales when people didn't get round to using certain items but didn't need to buy them again as they'll last well into the next week.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The £1 im refering to being the "real" price is the price they generally are when not on some fake special offer. I doubt £5 for 5 packs is a loss leader. I didnt say they do bulk "deals" to get you to buy stuff you wont eat, I said its to get you to buy stuff you dont NEED.
> 
> I know how retail works spandex, I run a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the individual multipacks are priced at £1 for weeks, then as they start their promotion they increase them to £1.99???
> 
> I think you need to look at the psychology employed by big supermarkets, rather than assuming they're just taking their customers for fools with an obvious price change. Bulk deals don't work by tricking people into buying multiple items at the previous weeks price, they trick people into consuming more long term. As you run a shop, you'll understand that this is a good way to increase your average revenue per customer, which is much more interesting to them than a quick price change scam.
Click to expand...

Exactly what im saying, they load the price of goods then sell them on fake "offers" to sell more. I understand why they do it but in tesco in particular its getting out of hand. A packet of pringles is not normally £2.49 but this is what they are on sale for just now. Next week they will be £2.49 BOGOF, the following month they will bethe "normal" price of £1.75. Then maybe £1.99 for a few weeks then on "offer" for £1.75 again. VERY occationaly theymight actualy be cheaper. Maybe £1each but thats exceptional.

Its the same across id say a good 70% of products. I woukd love just to go shopping and have a good idea what im going to pay for things.


----------



## Spandex

I can honestly say I've never seen a supermarket double the price of a product at the same time as introducing a multi-buy deal at the original unit price.

If you rarely eat crisps, how are you certain their usual price was £1? Online, Tescos and Asda have Walkers cheese and onion 6 packs for £1.68 and in Sainsburys they're £1.70. Asda are also doing 3 for £4 at the moment. Sounds like your 5 for £5 are a bargain... You should buy them.

<edit> oh, and Tescos currently have Pringles 1/2 price for £1.15 (normal price is £2.30).


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen a supermarket double the price of a product at the same time as introducing a multi-buy deal at the original unit price.
> 
> If you rarely eat crisps, how are you certain their usual price was £1? Online, Tescos and Asda have Walkers cheese and onion 6 packs for £1.68 and in Sainsburys they're £1.70. Asda are also doing 3 for £4 at the moment. Sounds like your 5 for £5 are a bargain... You should buy them.
> 
> <edit> oh, and Tescos currently have Pringles 1/2 price for £1.15 (normal price is £2.30).


No. the normal avg price of pringles is about £1.50 so they are not 1/2 price.

I didnt say they double the price of a product at the same time as introducing a multi buy deal. I said they load prices to give a false discount on items. Or give a false impression you are getting one for free. The whole consept of "free" is stupid, they give nothing for free.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> No. the normal avg price of pringles is about £1.50 so they are not 1/2 price.
> 
> I didnt say they double the price of a product at the same time as introducing a multi buy deal. I said they load prices to give a false discount on items. Or give a false impression you are getting one for free. The whole consept of "free" is stupid, they give nothing for free.


The normal *Tescos *price is £2.30. It says so in the details of the half price offer and they're legally obliged to give the correct information there, as there are laws covering pricing and sale descriptions.

Well, you said the 'real' price of an individual multipack (and your defined 'real' as the price they're 'generally on') was £1 and the new price during the offer period was £2, so that sounds to me like you're saying they doubled the price.

Personally, I think supermarket offers are relatively transparent at this sort of superficial level. Half price means half their previous price. There's no scam or con.

<edit>Oh, and the global average price of Pringles (in 2013) was £2.30 (with Indonesia being the lowest at 90p).


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> On the topic of supermarkets... Has anyone noticed how they artificially reduce the shelf-life of products to ensure they go out of date before the next weekly shop? You can buy the same item every week for months and the shelf-life will be within 7 days of purchase, but every once in a while they accidentally put out a load of stock of the same product that has a 2 week shelf. So, if they're coming out the factory with 2 weeks+ of shelf-life, where are they all sitting for a week before they normally appear on the shelves? And why?
> 
> I guess they know that they'll get some extra sales from people who have to buy things again mid-week when one ingredient for a meal goes off... And they know with the longer shelf-life they'd lose some sales when people didn't get round to using certain items but didn't need to buy them again as they'll last well into the next week.


Shelf life is pure coillons for many products. As confirmed by the recent TV programme "Superscrimpers."
Even honey has a sell by date. :roll:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next ... e-1218690/

_and_:- http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coillon


----------



## Spandex

Skeee said:


> Shelf life is pure coillons for many products. As confirmed by the recent TV programme "Superscrimpers."
> Even honey has a sell by date. :roll:
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next ... e-1218690/
> 
> _and_:- http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coillon


I can understand the reason for having sell-by/use-by/best-before dates though. There are going to be times when it's abused for profit and there are going to be cases where it's legally required on products where it's not appropriate but on the whole I agree with the principal. How people choose to use the information on those labels is up to them. Generally, for me, they're just a handy indicator of which thing to use first, rather than which has gone off.


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> I can understand the reason for having sell-by/use-by/best-before dates though. There are going to be times when it's abused for profit and there are going to be cases where it's legally required on products where it's not appropriate *but on the whole I agree with the principal.* How people choose to use the information on those labels is up to them. Generally, for me, they're just a handy indicator of which thing to use first, rather than which has gone off.


Why? What did he (she) say? :wink:


----------



## Smeds

When I worked for <insert well known high street electrical chain>, we would get the sale stickers through from head office. For example we would remove a ticket for £99.99 and replace it with "was £149.99 now £99.99". Apparently they got round it having that item for sale at one of the stores at £149.99 for a specified amount of time in the run up to the sale.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> Personally, I think supermarket offers are relatively transparent at this sort of superficial level. Half price means half their previous price. There's no scam or con .


When did I say it was a scam or con? This is the 3rd time since I mentioned tge topic you have changed or twisted what I have written to suit your own argument :lol:

All I said was they price things to make people buy more than they need. Never even mentioned a scam.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think supermarket offers are relatively transparent at this sort of superficial level. Half price means half their previous price. There's no scam or con .
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say it was a scam or con? This is the 3rd time since I mentioned tge topic you have changed or twisted what I have written to suit your own argument :lol:
> 
> All I said was they price things to make people buy more than they need. Never even mentioned a scam.
Click to expand...

What you described, were it actually true, would be a scam or a con.


----------



## roddy

consensus, the bloody lot are scamming and conning as much as they can !!,,, bsstteeeerds :evil: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my favourite rhubarb pie has gone up from £1 to 1 .35 !!!!!!!! thieving you know whats !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think supermarket offers are relatively transparent at this sort of superficial level. Half price means half their previous price. There's no scam or con .
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say it was a scam or con? This is the 3rd time since I mentioned tge topic you have changed or twisted what I have written to suit your own argument :lol:
> 
> All I said was they price things to make people buy more than they need. Never even mentioned a scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you described, were it actually true, would be a scam or a con.
Click to expand...

Spandex, supermarkets do infalte prices for a period then bring them down under tge pretence of a "discount" most retail outlets do it, a side of salmon was advertised as a hugely expensive £20 a kg last week only one or 2 fillets on display. The wholesale price is about £6.60 a kg. This week the same salmon is being sold at reasonable £10/kg but advertised as 1/2 price. The display was filled with fillets as they now expect to sell loads.

The fact is salmon retails from between £10 and £15 a kg people dont see this and buy if thinking they are getting a fantastic bargain when infact the price is about average.

Its not a con or a scam but it is a bit "fly" people dont see the £10/kg they see the big 1/2 price stickers on display and in the centerfolds of the daily rags. They shift prices up and down frequently under the guise of "dynamic pricing"


----------



## mullum

And when you're onto them you only buy when the price is at half price or less (or whatever their lowest "on offer" price is.
I do that with about 70% of my food shopping.
Unfortunately sometimes you have to buy multiples to get that price, and that's when the freezer comes in handy.
I also use the discount vouchers and points.


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> .......................................
> *Its not a con or a scam *but it is a bit "fly" people don't see the £10/kg they see the big 1/2 price stickers on display and in the centerfolds of the daily rags. They shift prices up and down frequently under the guise of "dynamic pricing"


I disagree!
It is deceiving, so it is a scam! But because we accept it, it still goes on. :?


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Spandex, supermarkets do infalte prices for a period then bring them down under tge pretence of a "discount" most retail outlets do it, a side of salmon was advertised as a hugely expensive £20 a kg last week only one or 2 fillets on display. The wholesale price is about £6.60 a kg. This week the same salmon is being sold at reasonable £10/kg but advertised as 1/2 price. The display was filled with fillets as they now expect to sell loads.
> 
> The fact is salmon retails from between £10 and £15 a kg people dont see this and buy if thinking they are getting a fantastic bargain when infact the price is about average.
> 
> Its not a con or a scam but it is a bit "fly" people dont see the £10/kg they see the big 1/2 price stickers on display and in the centerfolds of the daily rags. They shift prices up and down frequently under the guise of "dynamic pricing"


Yes, I understand prices go up and down. But in your example, what do they normally sell the salmon for *in that supermarket*?


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex, supermarkets do infalte prices for a period then bring them down under tge pretence of a "discount" most retail outlets do it, a side of salmon was advertised as a hugely expensive £20 a kg last week only one or 2 fillets on display. The wholesale price is about £6.60 a kg. This week the same salmon is being sold at reasonable £10/kg but advertised as 1/2 price. The display was filled with fillets as they now expect to sell loads.
> 
> The fact is salmon retails from between £10 and £15 a kg people dont see this and buy if thinking they are getting a fantastic bargain when infact the price is about average.
> 
> Its not a con or a scam but it is a bit "fly" people dont see the £10/kg they see the big 1/2 price stickers on display and in the centerfolds of the daily rags. They shift prices up and down frequently under the guise of "dynamic pricing"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand prices go up and down. But in your example, what do they normally sell the salmon for *in that supermarket*?
Click to expand...

Between £10-12.50/kg double the wholesale price.


----------



## Fizzleh

been going to the same Starbucks for a month now and they still ask me if I'd like to have anything to eat with my coffee/tea. ERM...NO! Otherwise I would have brought it to the till with me


----------



## roddy

Fizzleh said:


> been going to the same Starbucks for a month now and they still ask me if I'd like to have anything to eat with my coffee/tea. ERM...NO! Otherwise I would have brought it to the till with me


don't blame the poor neo slave behind the till, they are just doing what they have been told to do ,,,,,,,,, btw, have you asked your self if Starbucks have paid their tax bill yet before you give them any more of your money ?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Stupid People....not naming names 

oh yea and those who sell their TT for cheap.....I fear that the cheap ones will end up on crime wars, my big fat gypsy wedding or even better still one of them on benefit programmes 

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Lollypop86 said:


> Stupid People....not naming names
> 
> oh yea and those who sell their TT for cheap.....I fear that the cheap ones will end up on crime wars, my big fat gypsy wedding or even better still one of them on benefit programmes
> 
> J
> xx


Lmfao :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Lollypop86 said:


> Stupid People....not naming names
> 
> oh yea and those who sell their TT for cheap.....I fear that the cheap ones will end up on crime wars, my big fat gypsy wedding or even better still one of them on benefit programmes
> 
> J
> xx


No fear of that, the people on those programs can afford to buy new.


----------



## brian1978

People who can't reverse. 
Came nose to nose with a dizzy bint on a single track road with passing places. She had a space about 80 yards behind her and my place was 2 or 3x further back. Firstly she waves at me in a "back up" gesture, I shrug at her and do the same back. Then she attempts to make soom and gives me the "wave through" gesture. The space was about 3 feet wide with a steep hill next to it. I just rolled my eyes and started to reverse. Then another 2 cars come benind me. So now she has to reverse the 80 yards.

Well....... I have never seen anything like it, all it was missing was benny hill music. At one point it looked like she was attempting a 3 (hundred) point turn. 15 minuits to reverse 80 yards.

Then to top it off a mouthfull of abuse at me for "making her reverse" when I passed her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> Well....... I have never seen anything like it


I have!
Years ago I had 15 TTs behind me leading a cruise. We were going steeply uphill a very narrow road (loads of bends as well) when a lady came down the hill. Going uphill it was our right of way and she could have easily gone back uphill to a passing place just two car lengths behind her; but no: 16 TTs had to reverse about 500 yards down to let said lady pass :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

j8keith said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid People....not naming names
> 
> oh yea and those who sell their TT for cheap.....I fear that the cheap ones will end up on crime wars, my big fat gypsy wedding or even better still one of them on benefit programmes
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> No fear of that, the people on those programs can afford to buy new.
Click to expand...

Is that new as in "its got no keys so it must be new" 

J
xx


----------



## j8keith

Lollypop86 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid People....not naming names
> 
> oh yea and those who sell their TT for cheap.....I fear that the cheap ones will end up on crime wars, my big fat gypsy wedding or even better still one of them on benefit programmes
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> No fear of that, the people on those programs can afford to buy new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that new as in "its got no keys so it must be new"
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

:wink: :roll:

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Pic's of stationary mk2's with the bloody rear spoiler popped up... Dunno why but it Bugs me for some reason.


----------



## burns

Propaganda. It's sad when the whole truth just isn't good enough.


----------



## A3DFU

Someone changing my signature strip without my prior knowledge or agreement :evil: 
Certainly doesn't make me want to support that someone [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

A3DFU said:


> Someone changing my signature strip without my prior knowledge or agreement :evil:
> Certainly doesn't make me want to support that someone [smiley=argue.gif]


 dont you like us anymore?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Im no grammar nazi but.........

People who dont know the difference between lose and loose.

Its a simple four/five letter word for fucks sake.
And they mean two TOTALLY DIFFERENT THINGS and ARE PRONOUNCED TOTALLY DIFFERENTLY. Its not difficult :lol:

My trousers are loose, I need a belt.

If they slip I might lose my wallet.


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> Im no grammar nazi but.........
> 
> People who dont know the difference between lose and loose.
> 
> Its a simple four/five letter word for fucks sake.
> And they mean two TOTALLY DIFFERENT THINGS and ARE PRONOUNCED TOTALLY DIFFERENTLY. Its not difficult :lol:
> 
> My trousers are loose, I need a belt.
> 
> If they slip I might lose my wallet.


Same here Bri..

Your and you're is also a favoured one.

Mind some of my stuff I've posted has come out pants at times but it's not down to grammar errors just mistyping on my phone.


----------



## Otley

While we're on the subject then..... 
Brakes and breaks. 
"The BRAKES on my car need adjusting."
"Because I'm a driver, I need to take regular BREAKS."
Sorry, but it gets right on my t1ts. :x


----------



## brian1978

Yeah they bug a little, but breaks/brakes and your/you're at least sound the same.

Lose and loose are pronounced differently, different words totally. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

do people posting the same thing on two linked forums count in this? lol

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4

I suck at spelling and I do reread my post before posting.... to try to correct errors but after that

I post and if a word is miss spelled so be it.... Now if the miss spelled word really throws off what is

meant to be said no problem crucify me... but if it is obvious what the word should have been

and a person is being a die hard dick .. well screw that..... as that is not needed......


----------



## brian1978

Trouble4 said:


> I suck at spelling and I do reread my post before posting.... to try to correct errors but after that
> 
> I post and if a word is miss spelled so be it.... Now if the miss spelled word really throws off what is
> 
> meant to be said no problem crucify me... but if it is obvious what the word should have been
> 
> and a person is being a die hard dick .. well screw that..... as that is not needed......


Im with you. Grammar nazies on the interwebz do my head in too.

But loose/lose Isn't an issue with spelling. Its a 4 letter word. :-|


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

I don't see why people feel the need to correct people all the time, not everyone's spelling is perfect, what if that person is dyslexic anyone ever thought of that....


----------



## brian1978

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I don't see why people feel the need to correct people all the time, not everyone's spelling is perfect, what if that person is dyslexic anyone ever thought of that....


Agreed. And I don't correct people. Well not unless its just a windup and someone who im acquainted with.

There are certain words that if somone took 5 minuits to learn they wouldn't have this problem. Even the most dyslexic amongst us can learn how to spell or use appropriately, too/to/two. there/their/they're. Lose/loose. Its really not difficult. This isnt a spelling issue its simply using the correct word.

(spellcheckers are not dyslexic, so no excuse really for actual spelling) 

Have I ever thought maybe they are dyslexic? ..yes, so am I :wink: 
But im not so lazy as to take a little time to learn how to spell and properly use some of the most common words in the language :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Trouble4 said:


> I suck at spelling and I do reread my post before posting.... to try to correct errors but after that
> 
> I post and if a word is miss spelled so be it.... Now if the miss spelled word really throws off what is
> 
> meant to be said no problem crucify me... but if it is obvious what the word should have been
> 
> and a person is being a die hard dick .. well screw that..... as that is not needed......


Dont mind the spelling Nazi's! (and the comma, punctuation and all the other nazi's) Just do it on purpose to piss them off  I;m sure they will get tired of correcting you lol

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Lollypop86 said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suck at spelling and I do reread my post before posting.... to try to correct errors but after that
> 
> I post and if a word is miss spelled so be it.... Now if the miss spelled word really throws off what is
> 
> meant to be said no problem crucify me... but if it is obvious what the word should have been
> 
> and a person is being a die hard dick .. well screw that..... as that is not needed......
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the spelling Nazi's! (and the comma, punctuation and all the other nazi's) Just do it on purpose to piss them off  I;m sure they will get tired of correcting you lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

And people thought I was being a bitch well lmfao you have just proven you go out of your way to be a bitch with people :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

LMFAO yes I purposefully go out of my way to be a bitch.....LMFAO someone go get the bitch nazi's to take me away lol LMFAO [smiley=stupid.gif]

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

People not taking responsibility for their screw ups then being fucking nonchalant about it all.
I gave you a prime oppurtunity you idiotic helmets, it's a gorgeous venue! How did you screw it up? How?


----------



## Davegt

Not being able to access the for sale section of the forum straight away (without paying the subscription fee) [smiley=bomb.gif]

New member looking for a good example, cash to spend and no access :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

looks like your name is black now so you should be able to lol

J
xx


----------



## Davegt

Lollypop86 said:


> looks like your name is black now so you should be able to lol
> 
> J
> xx


Yep I'm in, been reading the joke section :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Powercuts...

Been sitting with no power for 4 hours now...... reduced to living like a caveman. Cooking dinner over an open fire (toast and tea on the chimnea) reading by candlelight, well that and my tablets backlight.

Thank god for the mobile interwebz and the car charger for my phone to set up a mobile wifi hotspot for my tab.

Cavemen never had it so good.....


----------



## Lollypop86

Well at least you had phone signal I don't even get that when my power goes lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> Well at least you had phone signal I don't even get that when my power goes lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Odd, what does the power in your house have to do with the mobile phone network?


----------



## Lollypop86

because I have no phone signal in the village so I rely on wifi.....when no power.....now wifi 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

mistress-mk1TT said:


> I don't see why people feel the need to correct people all the time, not everyone's spelling is perfect, what if that person is dyslexic anyone ever thought of that....


 There's always spell-check.


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> because I have no phone signal in the village so I rely on wifi.....when no power.....now wifi
> 
> J
> xx


So loss of phone signal has nowt to do with the power?


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm)......I'll spell it out for you

1. No phone signal in village
2. Speaks to friends via whatsapp, imessage and skype with wifi internet connection powered by a mains plug
3. power goes out
4. no internet connection

(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> (facepalm)......I'll *spell *it out for you
> 
> 1. No phone signal in village
> 2. Speaks to friends via whatsapp, imessage and skype with wifi internet connection powered by a mains plug
> 3. power goes out
> 4. no internet connection
> 
> (facepalm)
> 
> J
> xx


Tried using one of these?








A pic, 'cos we've seen your spelling!
_Who'll be first with the OCD comment, about the handset?_


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> (facepalm)......I'll spell it out for you
> 
> 1. No phone signal in village
> 2. Speaks to friends via whatsapp, imessage and skype with wifi internet connection powered by a mains plug
> 3. power goes out
> 4. no internet connection
> 
> (facepalm)
> 
> J
> xx


You said......



Lollypop86 said:


> Well at least you had phone signal I don't even get that when my power goes lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Ok, ill spell it out for you. Big letters for the hard of thinking....

 so loss of mobile phone signal has fuck all to do with a powercut  :-*

Kiss smiley seems broken so ill resort to the age old xxx


----------



## Lollypop86

meh always pickin holes aintcha! 

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Let's be all grown up now shall we and move on back on topic..


----------



## Lollypop86

but this is on topic..... Brian always picking holes in my posts and over analysing it annoys me  lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> but this is on topic..... Brian always picking holes in my posts and over analysing it annoys me  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Oh im not the worst for it..... where's skeee?


----------



## Lollypop86

I know but he's not online you are mwahahahah  LY

J
xx


----------



## Templar

Well at least things are getting a bit more light hearted. . Which can only be a good thing :wink:


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> Well at least things are getting a bit more light hearted. . Which can only be a good thing :wink:


Always was light hearted, hence the abundance of grin and lol smilies


----------



## Lollypop86

its always light hearted with me and bribri

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69

Light headed maybe!


----------



## alexi7

I hate these w**nkers who park opposite my drive and disappear on the coach to London... Sometimes leave there cars for days just because its a quieter road. Plod don't want to know even if the park half on the kerb. Parking transferred to the local council. :x :x Any large vehicle including ambulances struggle to get through..


----------



## Lollypop86

Pugwash69 said:


> Light headed maybe!


no I'm sober right now 

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69

A new gripe from me, too many devil's advocates in the forum.  I post something that's winding me up and everyone sympathises with my damn stupid customers. That's no way to moan!


----------



## brian1978

Pugwash69 said:


> A new gripe from me, too many devil's advocates in the forum.  I post something that's winding me up and everyone sympathises with my damn stupid customers. That's no way to moan!


You just noticed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> too many devil's advocates in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> You just noticed? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 
So many "you don't wanna do it like that, you wanna do it like this" - know-it-alls !


----------



## Mr Funk

Wasps.
I mean really, what the fuck are they all about?
Bees we love. Can't get enough of the fat, buzzy honey merchants.
But wasps are pricks.


----------



## Otley

Don't get me started on wasps. Being a drayman spending most of my days in and around beer slops & sweet smelling ciders and the like. Summer time especially at holiday camps with open casks in the empties yard..... 'Orible little [email protected] once they've had a slurp.


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> Wasps.
> I mean really, what the fuck are they all about?
> Bees we love. Can't get enough of the fat, buzzy honey merchants.
> But wasps are pricks.


+1 the fukin neds of the insect world.


----------



## Gone

Slow web pages.

But mainly the ones that are slow because they are loading up all the cunting advert banners that I have no interest in whatsoever before the useful stuff that I want to read!

Not a dig at the forum in any way. General rant.


----------



## brian1978

Gone Ape said:


> Slow web pages.
> 
> But mainly the ones that are slow because they are loading up all the doodah advert banners that I have no interest in whatsoever before the useful stuff that I want to read!
> 
> Not a dig at the forum in any way. General rant.


Ad block.

Nuff said :wink:


----------



## brittan

I use Adblock Plus - no banner ads.

Snap!


----------



## Pugwash69

So do I, but I disable it on these forums. I like seeing the VW Action 2012 advert. 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee deleting his posts lol

J
Xx


----------



## Otley

Cold callers.
Not had any for years, my old girl complained to someone as we used to get them quite regular and they all stopped.
Had an unknown number registered the other day when we were out. Mmmmmm.
Today 2 so far. They get the same treatment, "Hello, can I speak to Mr/Mrs......" I just say "I'll go and get them, wait there a moment......." It's around 2 and a half minutes before they get the message and hang up. 
I'll show you how to waste peoples time.


----------



## brian1978

Otley TT QS said:


> Cold callers.
> Not had any for years, my old girl complained to someone as we used to get them quite regular and they all stopped.
> Had an unknown number registered the other day when we were out. Mmmmmm.
> Today 2 so far. They get the same treatment, "Hello, can I speak to Mr/Mrs......" I just say "I'll go and get them, wait there a moment......." It's around 2 and a half minutes before they get the message and hang up.
> I'll show you how to waste peoples time.


Try to remember they dont do it to annoy you, they do it to pay the bills and feed the kids. I doubt they enjoy that job.

Im never rude or awkward with them.


----------



## Otley

It's a personal thing. It annoys the hell out if me. If I wanted to claim compensation for an injury I may or may not have had, I would research someone I would like to pursue it. 
I'm never rude to anyone, they're wasting my time so I take 2 and a half minutes of theirs that they could be using to pester someone else.


----------



## Mr Funk

Intolerance.
Generally
Hard to voice the opinion without sounding like one of the pricks but....
Went out for a staff bevvie this evening, went to a bar. Chap in the bar dress as a lady, not in a stag do way but a proper, full on "I'd like to be a lady way".
The big chap I work with can't get his head round it and decides to makes very loud, very annoying comments about how it's not right. It was utterly cringeworthy. I was suddenly ashamed to be a human
I cannot understand. 
We live in the 21st century. 
Have a chat with yourself you massive ginger bearded fool.


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> Intolerance.
> Generally
> Hard to voice the opinion without sounding like one of the pricks but....
> Went out for a staff bevvie this evening, went to a bar. Chap in the bar dress as a lady, not in a stag do way but a proper, full on "I'd like to be a lady way".
> The big chap I work with can't get his head round it and decides to makes very loud, very annoying comments about how it's not right. It was utterly cringeworthy. I was suddenly ashamed to be a human
> I cannot understand.
> We live in the 21st century.
> Have a chat with yourself you massive ginger bearded fool.


+1 had a chat whike walking the dog the other day with what I thought was a decent guy. My wife mentioned john barroman in conversation. He went on about how "he cant watch the perverted poofter" and started to rant on about how he was sick and "not right"

Well, if it wernt for my wife stopping me id have kicked his stupid fucking homophobic ignorant head in. Its fucking 2014. Get real, fucking draconian imbecile. Man woman, woman woman, man man. Who cares?

People are people.

End!


----------



## Lollypop86

Otley TT QS said:


> Cold callers.
> Not had any for years, my old girl complained to someone as we used to get them quite regular and they all stopped.
> Had an unknown number registered the other day when we were out. Mmmmmm.
> Today 2 so far. They get the same treatment, "Hello, can I speak to Mr/Mrs......" I just say "I'll go and get them, wait there a moment......." It's around 2 and a half minutes before they get the message and hang up.
> I'll show you how to waste peoples time.


Register on TPS (Telephone Preference Service) if you get called complain to them with either the company name or contact number, time and date of the call, if they continue to call people they get fined and I dont mean a couple of hundred quid one company got fined over 100k!!!!

I occasionally get TPS complaints working for a charity with our cold campaign, but, people tend to forget that if you have answered a survey either online or by phone and given your contact number you are opting in to being contacted and have therefore given consent

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Cheers Jess, will give that a go. 
Never give anyone our home phone number, always mobile. If they insist on landline (just in case) I always make sure one digit is incorrect. Any ideas how else they could get our number?


----------



## brian1978

Otley TT QS said:


> Cheers Jess, will give that a go.
> Never give anyone our home phone number, always mobile. If they insist on landline (just in case) I always make sure one digit is incorrect. Any ideas how else they could get our number?


You would be surprised by the people who will sell your personal information for cash. 

DVLA and the Police are both known for it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/ ... firms.html


----------



## roddy

there have been 800 people , civilian and security persons , killed in Iraq this month alone,, while this horror has not been mentioned on mainline news we have the insult of the live staged news conference from US regarding the release of one of the perpitrators of the instability and anarchy which now prevails in that country.


----------



## Lollypop86

Otley TT QS said:


> Cheers Jess, will give that a go.
> Never give anyone our home phone number, always mobile. If they insist on landline (just in case) I always make sure one digit is incorrect. Any ideas how else they could get our number?


there is a process called "telematching" which unfortunately will check against BT and also against consented numbers, so even if you move house, because of the council tax your new address will be logged against your name and you can then still get calls even giving an incorrect number....I would suggest that if you dont hear them offer you an opt out statement that you say to them

"can you confirm this call is being recorded for training and monitoring?"

Wait for their answer

"then tell them you want to be opted out of any telephone contact and you do not give permission for your details to be used"

it might work it might not but its shit or bust right? I would suggest ONLY give an email address you dont ever use.

The SMS that you get about PPI etc DONT ever respond STOP......even if you reply because they know its a live number they will sell the number on to someone who will then pester you...Jamman knows all about that when he tried doing it to me and I wouldnt reply lol idiot lol

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lollypop86 said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Jess, will give that a go.
> Never give anyone our home phone number, always mobile. If they insist on landline (just in case) I always make sure one digit is incorrect. Any ideas how else they could get our number?
> 
> 
> 
> there is a process called "telematching" which unfortunately will check against BT and also against consented numbers, so even if you move house, because of the council tax your new address will be logged against your name and you can then still get calls even giving an incorrect number....I would suggest that if you dont hear them offer you an opt out statement that you say to them
> 
> "can you confirm this call is being recorded for training and monitoring?"
> 
> Wait for their answer
> 
> "then tell them you want to be opted out of any telephone contact and you do not give permission for your details to be used"
> 
> it might work it might not but its shit or bust right? I would suggest ONLY give an email address you dont ever use.
> 
> The SMS that you get about PPI etc DONT ever respond STOP......even if you reply because they know its a live number they will sell the number on to someone who will then pester you...Jamman knows all about that when he tried doing it to me and I wouldnt reply lol idiot lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I just tell them to fuck off and demand they remove our details from their database immediately. If they can't do it I ask to be passed up the ladder until they can. If I still don't get a result I tell 'em I'll see them on their front door step. That works.


----------



## brian1978

rustyintegrale said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Jess, will give that a go.
> Never give anyone our home phone number, always mobile. If they insist on landline (just in case) I always make sure one digit is incorrect. Any ideas how else they could get our number?
> 
> 
> 
> there is a process called "telematching" which unfortunately will check against BT and also against consented numbers, so even if you move house, because of the council tax your new address will be logged against your name and you can then still get calls even giving an incorrect number....I would suggest that if you dont hear them offer you an opt out statement that you say to them
> 
> "can you confirm this call is being recorded for training and monitoring?"
> 
> Wait for their answer
> 
> "then tell them you want to be opted out of any telephone contact and you do not give permission for your details to be used"
> 
> it might work it might not but its shit or bust right? I would suggest ONLY give an email address you dont ever use.
> 
> The SMS that you get about PPI etc DONT ever respond STOP......even if you reply because they know its a live number they will sell the number on to someone who will then pester you...Jamman knows all about that when he tried doing it to me and I wouldnt reply lol idiot lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just tell them to fuck off and demand they remove our details from their database immediately. If they can't do it I ask to be passed up the ladder until they can. If I still don't get a result I tell 'em I'll see them on their front door step. That works.
Click to expand...

You'll see them on thier front door step.

How does that work then?


----------



## Samoa

Try this...

Say hold on a minute & put the phone on the side

Return a couple of minutes later & ask are u still there ... if yes say great, hang on again

Go make a cup of tea, have a biscuit

Go back again - only had one person who was once still there

On saying hang on again... heard the click as got MSG by then

Costs them money, think they've blacklisted me coz don't get any more cold calls


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Jamman knows all about that when he tried doing it to me and I wouldnt reply lol idiot lol
> 
> J
> xx


Still suckered you in Jessica and YOU KNOW IT......


----------



## Mr Funk

A friend of mine used to answer the phone, demand to know how they got the number then (regardless of the answer) swear a lot and tell everyone else in the room that the operation had been blown as "they"'d somehow got the phone number.
What happened next pretty much depended on how much we'd had to drink.


----------



## Otley

Samoa said:


> Try this...
> 
> Say hold on a minute & put the phone on the side
> 
> Return a couple of minutes later & ask are u still there ... if yes say great, hang on again
> 
> Go make a cup of tea, have a biscuit
> 
> Go back again - only had one person who was once still there
> 
> On saying hang on again... heard the click as got MSG by then
> 
> Costs them money, think they've blacklisted me coz don't get any more cold calls


That's exactly what I do. Doesn't matter who they ask for, I say "hang on, I'll go get them." I just put the phone on the chair arm and wait for them to get fed up and ring off.


----------



## brian1978

Another fun and harmless way for a wind up is to answer "yes" to every question till they hang up


----------



## Samoa

brian1978 said:


> Another fun and harmless way for a wind up is to answer "yes" to every question till they hang up


Depends if you're happy for them to waste your time


----------



## brian1978

Samoa said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fun and harmless way for a wind up is to answer "yes" to every question till they hang up
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if you're happy for them to waste your time
Click to expand...

They are not wasting your time if you let them do it. Your wasteing your time. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jamman knows all about that when he tried doing it to me and I wouldnt reply lol idiot lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Still suckered you in Jessica and YOU KNOW IT......
Click to expand...

clearly didnt because I didnt bite did I duh

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Ignorant people.......its not ignorance is bliss it just means your a cnut

J
xx


----------



## Tom_TTSline

PEOPLE WHO BRAKE WHEN COMING UP TO A ROUNDABOUT WHEN THEY CAN SEE THERE IS NO ONE COMING!


----------



## Lollypop86

Tom_TTSline said:


> PEOPLE WHO BRAKE WHEN COMING UP TO A ROUNDABOUT WHEN THEY CAN SEE THERE IS NO ONE COMING!


+1 I feel your annoyance!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

BBC Iplayer not connecting to my telly any more! :twisted:

Everything else connects and the Iplayer connects to the computer using the same wireless.
Worked fine last week. Sort it out Sony! Or Beeb!

_File not found.
Temporarily cannot access the server. Please retry._ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Skeee said:


> BBC Iplayer not connecting to my telly any more! :twisted:
> 
> Everything else connects and the Iplayer connects to the computer using the same wireless.
> Worked fine last week. Sort it out Sony! Or Beeb!
> 
> _File not found.
> Temporarily cannot access the server. Please retry._ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Horray for the BBC, forcing you by law to fund exorbitant wages for pedophiles, racists and sexists since 1946 :lol:


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Iplayer not connecting to my telly any more! :twisted:
> 
> Everything else connects and the Iplayer connects to the computer using the same wireless.
> Worked fine last week. Sort it out Sony! Or Beeb!
> 
> _File not found.
> Temporarily cannot access the server. Please retry._ [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Horray for the BBC, forcing you by law to fund exorbitant wages for pedophiles, racists and sexists since 1946 :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: _But that don't fix my telly?_


----------



## Mr Funk

Lollypop86 said:


> Ignorant people.......its not ignorance is bliss it just means your a cnut
> 
> J
> xx


I like that. It works for me


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Ignorant people.......its not ignorance is bliss it just means your a cnut
> 
> J
> xx


 I thought ignorance was strength? :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

shhh and go play with your telly lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> shhh and go play with your telly lol
> J
> xx


 Shouldn't you be working? Or fitting your new speakers?

http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/t ... smart_june
Sony - Smart televisions and Blu-ray players
*** 5 June 2014 ***
We are aware that some users are experiencing problems accessing iPlayer on Sony Televisions and Blu-ray players.
We are currently investigating this issue and we will update this FAQ when we obtain further information.
*Yeah me!
Now sort it beeb!*


----------



## Lollypop86

I am working.....its call multi-tasking, speakers getting done tomorrow 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I am working.....*its* called multi-tasking, speakers getting done tomorrow
> J
> xx


 1. Should be an apostrophe in it's.
2. Multi Tasking is spelled S K I V I N G.


----------



## Lollypop86

Pfft

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Pfft
> 
> J
> Xx


 Is that how you spell pissed? :lol:

_'Tis Fri night after all._ :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Didnt drink last night lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> Didnt drink last night lol
> 
> J
> xx


Lollys account has been hacked, someone tell a mod :lol:


----------



## mullum

So - did you get your speakers fitted then ? Madame ?


----------



## Lollypop86

bought adapters......still werent the right cables, got fed up, put door back together again....turned car on......woah whats that.....sound?! the speaker is working.....I guess the connection was a bit meh but its been working since lol so adapters and speakers returned 

However, if someone ever needs to know the speakers are 6.5", you will need speaker adapters, taking the door card off is a piece of piss as it putting it back but the wiring is a cnut lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ..................., taking the door card off is a piece of piss as it putting it back ..........


----------



## Lollypop86

it is once you know how lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Sending a PM to help someone out and not even getting a thank you :evil:


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> Sending a PM to help someone out and not even getting a thank you :evil:


 Was that somebody born in '86? :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I always say thanks.....James even got a txt sayin thanks!

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Sending a PM to help someone out and not even getting a thank you :evil:


Like I said before ignorance isn't bliss it just means their a Cnut.....few people on here who don't even respond to normal pm's

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Like I said before ignorance isn't bliss it just means their a Cnut.....few people on here who don't even respond to normal pm's
> 
> J
> Xx


 Is that what a C Spanner is for?








https://www.cromwell.co.uk/KEN5805580K


----------



## Mr Funk

Lazy lies from people I employ. 
If you're going to lie make it believable. I won't fucking believe it anyway so stick to the simple stuff.
A lot of my temps are superb - dedicated, eager and professional. But that's ruined but the pathetic (and frankly hilarious) horse cack that supposedly intelligent people think they can get away with


----------



## Lollypop86

Mr Funk said:


> Lazy lies from people I employ.
> If you're going to lie make it believable. I won't fucking believe it anyway so stick to the simple stuff.
> A lot of my temps are superb - dedicated, eager and professional. But that's ruined but the pathetic (and frankly hilarious) horse cack that supposedly intelligent people think they can get away with


I get the same temps are great, perms are lazy

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Skeee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a PM to help someone out and not even getting a thank you :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that somebody born in '86? :wink:
Click to expand...

No mate just someone I sent a link to watch all the GPs and he didn't even say thank you.


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a PM to help someone out and not even getting a thank you :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that somebody born in '86? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mate just someone I sent a link to watch all the GPs and he didn't even say thank you.
Click to expand...

 Please and thanks cost nothing.


----------



## BaueruTc

Mr Funk said:


> Lazy lies from people I employ.
> If you're going to lie make it believable. I won't fucking believe it anyway so stick to the simple stuff.
> A lot of my temps are superb - dedicated, eager and professional. But that's ruined but the pathetic (and frankly hilarious) horse cack that supposedly intelligent people think they can get away with


For example?


----------



## Skeee

BaueruTc said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy lies from people I employ.
> If you're going to lie make it believable. I won't fucking believe it anyway so stick to the simple stuff.
> A lot of my temps are superb - dedicated, eager and professional. But that's ruined but the pathetic (and frankly hilarious) horse cack that supposedly intelligent people think they can get away with
> 
> 
> 
> For example?
Click to expand...

 You after tips for tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Skeee said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy lies from people I employ.
> If you're going to lie make it believable. I won't fucking believe it anyway so stick to the simple stuff.
> A lot of my temps are superb - dedicated, eager and professional. But that's ruined but the pathetic (and frankly hilarious) horse cack that supposedly intelligent people think they can get away with
> 
> 
> 
> For example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You after tips for tomorrow? :lol:
Click to expand...

I hate phoning in sick, Even when im truly sick which is very rare i still feel guilty as hell for some reason.


----------



## Lollypop86

I always go in so they can send me home 

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

We get all sorts.
The problem is that over time you tend not to believe anything anyway.
In the past couple of months we've had:
Can't work, on medication for his tongue
Can't work, no one to walk the dog
Can't work, would miss darts
Cleaned the oven and the fumes knocked him out
Those are other desks, mine are normally pretty average due to the people I deal with.


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> We get all sorts.
> The problem is that over time you tend not to believe anything anyway.
> In the past couple of months we've had:
> Can't work, on medication for his tongue
> Can't work, no one to walk the dog
> Can't work, would miss darts
> Cleaned the oven and the fumes knocked him out
> Those are other desks, mine are normally pretty average due to the people I deal with.


Cant work, have migraine.

You just can't argue with that, you cant work with one and you are back to normal in a day or so with no obvious visable symptoms. its the ultimate excuse :lol:


----------



## Mr Funk

Body fluids are the Ak47 of the excuse world.
Honestly, even muttering the phrase "I've got the green apple splatters" is akin to walking into your local discotecharama on a hot Saturday night coated in Sex Panther.
Plus, because you may be working with food you need to be non-vomity for 48hrs so an excellent opportunity to sort yourself out.
My advice: keep it simple kids. Constructing complicated stories about seriously ill relatives is all well and good until your boss "meets" your long dead granny at a wife swapping party.


----------



## Lollypop86

when you get pulled late at night and the conversation goes like this:

Officer - Bit late to have the roof down isnt it?
Me - No.....
Officer - Do you know what speed you were doing?
Me - about 29 as its a 30.....
Officer - Whats that screen do?
Me - Magic
Officer - Bit cocky tonight....
Me - Not really you stopped me for having my roof down.....

now really was there any need to pull me over when 1. I have insurance 2. I have tax 3. I have a valid MOT with no advisories 4. I wasnt breaking the speed limit 5. There is nothing illegal about my car......I mean come on!!!!

J
xx

p.s expecting the charlies angel's police brigade to jump on this one.....


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> when you get pulled late at night and the conversation goes like this:
> 
> Officer - Bit late to have the roof down isnt it?
> Me - No.....
> Officer - Do you know what speed you were doing?
> Me - about 29 as its a 30.....
> Officer - Whats that screen do?
> Me - Magic
> Officer - Bit cocky tonight....
> Me - Not really you stopped me for having my roof down.....
> 
> now really was there any need to pull me over when 1. I have insurance 2. I have tax 3. I have a valid MOT with no advisories 4. I wasnt breaking the speed limit 5. There is nothing illegal about my car......I mean come on!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> p.s expecting the Charlie's angel's police brigade to jump on this one.....


 It's called crime prevention.

I know it's one of the hazards of working late shifts.

Any car out late at night is a legit target.
Especially if the car is half decent and the driver appears young or chavvy. You can decide on that one!  :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I am in no way chavvy......EVER!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I am in no way chavvy......EVER!
> 
> J
> xx


 ...............*or* Chavvy.

I never said you were either but you have. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

You and I are gone fall out

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Should have asked him if it was illegal to be cocky


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> Should have asked him if it was illegal to be cocky


lol I expect that would have gone down well lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have asked him if it was illegal to be cocky
> 
> 
> 
> lol I expect that would have gone down well lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

So did he actually provide a valid reason for the stop?


----------



## jamman

Jess had a "I know Brian" sticker on the back of the car..............


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have asked him if it was illegal to be cocky
> 
> 
> 
> lol I expect that would have gone down well lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did he actually provide a valid reason for the stop?
Click to expand...

Just a generally stop and check he said.....looked bored out of his skull lol

J
xx

p.s yes James I have the whole rear covered! lol


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Baba-di-boopy?


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm sorry what?

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Just a generally stop and check he said.....looked bored out of his skull lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> p.s yes James* I have the whole rear covered!* lol


----------



## Spandex

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm sorry what?
> 
> J
> Xx


It's Italian... Didn't they teach you anything in school?


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry what?
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> It's Italian... Didn't they teach you anything in school?
Click to expand...

 Well at least the reply is. :wink: 





_
It's even made it in to the Urban Dic!_ http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... da%20boopy


----------



## Spandex

Skeee said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry what?
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> It's Italian... Didn't they teach you anything in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least the reply is. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> It's even made it in to the Urban Dic!_ http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... da%20boopy
Click to expand...

It's all Italian. I've been speaking it ever since I grew a moustache, so I should know.


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> It's all Italian. I've been speaking it ever since I grew a moustache, so I should know.


----------



## Templar

Tell you what gets right up my nostrils, push down taps that run for 1 maybe 2 seconds. . Trying to get the soap off your hands is a pain in the butt crack... grrr [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> Tell you what gets right up my nostrils, push down taps that run for 1 maybe 2 seconds. . Trying to get the soap off your hands is a pain in the butt crack... grrr [smiley=end.gif]


Whats worse are the automatic ones... They have them in my local morrisons.

They cum all over your hand with the cheapest soap on earth, then spray you with water than has 2 temperatures.

1 liquid nitrogen.

2 lava.

Then the dryer starts, I could fart on my hands to dry them faster....


----------



## Lollypop86

Stinky hands then lol

J
Xx


----------



## JNmercury00

Spandex in sense of humour shocker!

Lollipop in innuendo shocker!


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol  it's with a Y btw

J
Xx


----------



## Templar

Am I reading correctly J, joined up end of Oct snd you have ove 4k posts already ?


----------



## Otley

Top notch, informative posts though.


----------



## Templar

Otley said:


> Top notch, informative posts though.


Still... that's a lot of time spent forum posting


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> Am I reading correctly J, joined up end of Oct snd you have ove 4k posts already ?


 :lol: :lol:

I dont think im far behind her. Both got too much time at work I think 

my posts are actually usefull though


----------



## Lollypop86

Templar said:


> Am I reading correctly J, joined up end of Oct snd you have ove 4k posts already ?


This is like my second home so yea lol prob be more if ikon didn't keep deleting pictures ha ha have a read through some prob give you a giggle lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> my posts are actually usefull though


They aren't bri bri is lying most of his posts are moaning about ye ol' bill in Scotland.....and jamman ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## John-H

Over 17 posts per day is impressive. That's more than YELLLOW_TT and Hoggy.

You can see all the big posters here: memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d#memberlist


----------



## Lollypop86

thats just coz I'm so freakin amazing lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> thats just coz I'm so freakin amazing lol
> 
> J
> xx


 If you separate the adjectives I'd agree. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Alrite piss take leave me alone I'm fragile!

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Over 17 posts per day is impressive. That's more than YELLLOW_TT and Hoggy.
> 
> You can see all the big posters here: memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d#memberlist


I had to go back 16 pages to find another member who joined in in 2013 with. He had 1400 posts and it was spaceplace.

Im on page 4 and jess is on page 5. Nearly everyone else in the first 5 pages joined in 2002-2004.
I think we need a support group set up or something :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

page 5? urgh thats poor lol Bri Bri start some random thread and lets just post lkol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> page 5? urgh thats poor lol Bri Bri start some random thread and lets just post lkol
> 
> J
> xx


 Like you haven't already?

_
Page 3 BTW, no surprise 'cos I'm just so good looking._


----------



## Lollypop86

or is that just because of the amount of flirting you do with girls....ahem I mean boys....oh no wait there was only 1 incident of that right? 

*runs off and hides*

J
xx


----------



## NickG

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 17 posts per day is impressive. That's more than YELLLOW_TT and Hoggy.
> 
> You can see all the big posters here: memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d#memberlist
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back 16 pages to find another member who joined in in 2013 with. He had 1400 posts and it was spaceplace.
> 
> Im on page 4 and jess is on page 5. Nearly everyone else in the first 5 pages joined in 2002-2004.
> I think we need a support group set up or something :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm on page 19 just above spaceplace :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

got some catching up to do then lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

or






http://familyguy.wikia.com/wiki/FOX-y_Lady/References


----------



## arvelb

The bloody runs of water you get from the wing mirrors after washing the car!!! 
There must be like a gallon of water stored there ready to run down the door when your not looking, and for 3 hours after contiouly wiping the door down!!


----------



## Skeee

arvelb said:


> The bloody runs of water you get from the wing mirrors after washing the car!!!
> There must be like a gallon of water stored there ready to run down the door when your not looking, and for 3 hours after continuously wiping the door down!!


 Hold a piece of kitchen paper tight and pull it gently under the mirror bracket. Repeat a few times and also open and close the door to dislodge more water.


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> arvelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bloody runs of water you get from the wing mirrors after washing the car!!!
> There must be like a gallon of water stored there ready to run down the door when your not looking, and for 3 hours after continuously wiping the door down!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hold a piece of kitchen paper tight and pull it gently under the mirror bracket. Repeat a few times and also open and close the door to dislodge more water.
Click to expand...

or just record you going back and forth from it to wipe it......

J
xx


----------



## NoMark

NickG said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 17 posts per day is impressive. That's more than YELLLOW_TT and Hoggy.
> 
> You can see all the big posters here: memberlist.php?mode=&sk=d&sd=d#memberlist
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back 16 pages to find another member who joined in in 2013 with. He had 1400 posts and it was spaceplace.
> 
> Im on page 4 and jess is on page 5. Nearly everyone else in the first 5 pages joined in 2002-2004.
> I think we need a support group set up or something :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on page 19 just above spaceplace :wink:
Click to expand...

It's not about the quantity, it's the quality that counts.


----------



## Lollypop86

both in my case HA!

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Unhinged forum members that keep sending me PMs even though I tell then that they won't be read.

Simply S T R A N G E


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Unhinged forum members that keep sending me PMs even though I tell then that they won't be read.
> 
> Simply S T R A N G E


Have you had more today? lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum

Did you know there's a way to read messages without them being marked as read ?
Select the message tick box and choose to export selected messages, you can then read the messages with a text editor ;-)


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> Did you know there's a way to read messages without them being marked as read ?
> Select the message tick box and choose to export selected messages, you can then read the messages with a text editor ;-)


Nah Stephen you know me I'm pig ignorant I have no interest in what this very odd lady wants to say to me the first few scared me enough.


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol you should see the abuse that I got!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol you should see the abuse that I got!
> 
> J
> xx


What did I miss :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you should see the abuse that I got!
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll send you it Bri Bri its a good one

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol you should see the abuse that I got!
> 
> J
> xx


Awww talking about me...... how cute


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

jamman said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know there's a way to read messages without them being marked as read ?
> Select the message tick box and choose to export selected messages, you can then read the messages with a text editor ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Stephen you know me I'm pig ignorant I have no interest in what this very odd lady wants to say to me the first few scared me enough.
Click to expand...

Yeah because 24 is dead old isn't it granddad :lol:


----------



## brian1978

mistress-mk1TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know there's a way to read messages without them being marked as read ?
> Select the message tick box and choose to export selected messages, you can then read the messages with a text editor ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Stephen you know me I'm pig ignorant I have no interest in what this very *odd* lady wants to say to me the first few scared me enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because 24 is dead *old* isn't it granddad :lol:
Click to expand...

Should have gone to specsavers :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Called being up early for work actually


----------



## jamman

Well that gave me a chuckle before a night working thank you Brian. :lol:


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Called being up early for work actually


The post was at 16.09.....

16.09 up early ?

Call me *old* fashioned but that's very *odd*.....


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> The post was at 16.09.....
> 
> 16.09 up early ?
> 
> Call me *old* fashioned but that's very *odd*.....


How many unread is it now??  lol

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

6am I was in work you pair of retarded dickweeds


----------



## Otley

jamman said:


> Unhinged forum members that keep sending me PMs even though I tell then that they won't be read.
> 
> Simply S T R A N G E


Can the moderators not read and delete offensive pm's before they are read by you?


----------



## Hoggy

Otley said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhinged forum members that keep sending me PMs even though I tell then that they won't be read.
> 
> Simply S T R A N G E
> 
> 
> 
> Can the moderators not read and delete offensive pm's before they are read by you?
Click to expand...

Hi, Mods cannot read, let alone delete PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley

Might be a good job jamman's not reading them then, there could be anything said in them!!!


----------



## brian1978

mistress-mk1TT said:


> 6am I was in work you pair of retarded dickweeds


Just love threads where you can literally feel the love oozing out the page :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

About as much love as stabbing someone in the eye with a plastic fork :roll:


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6am I was in work you pair of retarded dickweeds
> 
> 
> 
> Just love threads where you can literally feel the love oozing out the page :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm guessing she was on litter collection at McDonalds.

Note to self - Google what dickweed is.


----------



## jamman

Yeah I can identify with dickweed :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6am I was in work you pair of retarded dickweeds
> 
> 
> 
> Just love threads where you can literally feel the love oozing out the page :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing she was on litter collection at McDonalds.
> 
> Note to self - Google what dickweed is.
Click to expand...

Macdonalds is too classy tho right? Maybe the local cheap kebab van

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Otley said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unhinged forum members that keep sending me PMs even though I tell then that they won't be read.
> 
> Simply S T R A N G E
> 
> 
> 
> Can the moderators not read and delete offensive pm's before they are read by you?
Click to expand...

No but if you forward them on they love having an evening laugh especially when your not rude in your replies and you give then a nice straight forward how to for them to follow  lol

J
Xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Awww I bet you lot feel really proud of your selves now right now... have a blue peter badge

That pathetic your lot really do make me giggle, you have to gang up you can't just be one on one :lol:


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Awww I bet you lot feel really proud of your selves now right now... have a blue peter badge
> 
> That pathetic your lot really do make me giggle, you have to gang up you can't just be one on one :lol:


There's no ganging up it's not us firing out the abusive PMs it's some young "lady" that obviously didn't pay too much attention during English langauge classes at school.

Calling someone a whore..... really

Disgraceful.


----------



## Lollypop86

You'd probably do well to realise that when on a forum people make friends, and then when one of their friends (or a couple in James case) does absolutely nothing wrong to warrent the abuse then they really aren't going to want to bother with you. You flew off the handle at me on your second thread maybe? Where I said it would be better to go into the flame room, I wasn't nasty just pointing out there was a section for that.....I don think your consistent abuse towards me has been justified in any way

Oh and blue Peter is starting up again on cbbc's so you might be able to get some proper blue Peter badges now

J
Xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Jessica been telling lies has she because I haven't called anyone a whore.... friends nah more like just kiss each others arses


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Jessica been telling lies has she because I haven't called anyone a whore.... friends nah more like just kiss each others arses


Sket ?


----------



## Lollypop86

you really are just making yourself look a fool you know that right? This might be the flame room but its not an abuse room, pretty sure you have been spoken to already

J
xx

oh and I even posted a chav dictionary so you can understand your own lingo


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Haha yes because you slate me and when I tell you straight love you didn't like it and reported me, and posting up a 'chav' dictionary and aiming it at me makes you no better still makes you a bully, so you might want to start looking in that mirror


----------



## Lollypop86

Where did I slate you prior to you calling me not just a "sket" but also a fucking bitch....oh and fucking perfect (i know right damn sucks to be you).......

I look at myself in mirrors and thank myself that I'm not bitter like some  and there was nothing aimed at you merely aimed at the chav language that the population is somewhat surrounded by, its not my fault if your choice of words fall in that

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Oh pull your head from out your arse and stop trying to be a smart arse or is it more a bored house wife and this is where you get your kicks? either way your older then me you should try acting your age and not like a stuck up cow

Events are going to now be fun :lol:


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Oh pull your head from out your arse and stop trying to be a smart arse or is it more a bored house wife and this is where you get your kicks? either way your older then me you should try acting your age and not like a stuck up cow
> 
> Events are going to now be fun :lol:


You got some serious issues. :roll:


----------



## jamman

Anyway back on track....

ANTS they need to seriously move out my back garden. :twisted:

On a positive note I have a Honey Bee nest in the eaves/loft which is lovely to watch.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Nah its just being straight forward don't like my opinion I couldn't really care, I'm not going to pretend to like or be nice to anyone when there just not worth my time of day


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol were you brought up to respect your elders? Might be 4 years but again you need to review your posts and then reflect on the poor attitude and poor language you display and then see where your issues are as I have none seeing as my bottom is very far from having my head up it  no smart arse just respecting forum rules, oh look there's that word again  maybe try the Oxford dictionary too. Looking forward to the first event you'll be at 

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

I'm thinking a paddling pool with lots of jelly


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Yeah me to will be very interesting


----------



## Lollypop86

Yep lets hope you dont spoil it for everone else 

Anywho, topic of convo has got old now......

....people who come to interview for a telephone role at a charity and say "I wouldnt be comfortable asking people for money"......wait....did you read the job description the title of it is key!

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Lol stay a way from people like you and him and my day will be just fine


----------



## Lollypop86

did someone say something?.....think your bee's have got onto the forum James.....

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

yawn....


----------



## NickG




----------



## Lollypop86

pretty much hit the nail on the head nick lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG

It was either that or cheese... but i'm having a dairy-free day!


----------



## Lollypop86

yes lets have a dairy free day....but mmm cheese!

J
xx


----------



## NickG

Enjoy your smoked Austrian... :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

oh yes I do love a good bit of smoked austrian 

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

It's like being on No-rice (if anyone is old enough to remember it) in here!

I dislike flip flops. Everything about them just wigs me out a bit

And clowns. I really fucking hate clowns. Big, smiley pricks.


----------



## Mr Funk

I'd like to make it clear that I hate clowns BECAUSE they're big, smiley pricks, not because of their
As far as I'm aware I've never been involved in clown sexing. Although I do come from Kent so anything's possible.


----------



## NickG

Mr Funk said:


> I'd like to make it clear that I hate clowns BECAUSE they're big, smiley pricks, not because of their
> As far as I'm aware I've never been involved in clown sexing. Although I do come from Kent so anything's possible.


Why don't you just stay the FUNK away from the clowns!! Leave them alone, they're not all bad!!!






Well except that one!!!


----------



## Lollypop86

Mr Funk said:


> It's like being on No-rice (if anyone is old enough to remember it) in here!
> 
> I dislike flip flops. Everything about them just wigs me out a bit
> 
> And clowns. I really fucking hate clowns. Big, smiley pricks.


Hey! I was on No-Rice!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## RSSTT

The smell of my colleague. He doesn't shower or wash his clothes anywhere near as much as he does. So much so that the smell is so bad you have to mouth breath all day, and even then you can taste it


----------



## Lollypop86

oh god that sounds rank, someone should say something to him!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like being on No-rice (if anyone is old enough to remember it) in here!
> 
> I dislike flip flops. Everything about them just wigs me out a bit
> 
> And clowns. I really fucking hate clowns. Big, smiley pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I was on No-Rice!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 Says it all really! :wink:


----------



## Mr Funk

NickG said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to make it clear that I hate clowns BECAUSE they're big, smiley pricks, not because of their
> As far as I'm aware I've never been involved in clown sexing. Although I do come from Kent so anything's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just stay the FUNK away from the clowns!! Leave them alone, they're not all bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well except that one!!!
Click to expand...

See that I can understand. Evil clown. Evil 'orrible bastard.
But the other ones are even worse. Quick tip: anyone that paints a smile on their face is NOT to be trusted.
Oh, and anyone with a first name as a last name. But that's for another day


----------



## Mr Funk

Lollypop86 said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like being on No-rice (if anyone is old enough to remember it) in here!
> 
> I dislike flip flops. Everything about them just wigs me out a bit
> 
> And clowns. I really fucking hate clowns. Big, smiley pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I was on No-Rice!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

That's going back a bit.
The first "proper" car forum I was involved with. The meets were amazing, made some lifelong mates as well.

Was a really odd place at times though


----------



## Otley

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Awww I bet you lot feel really proud of your selves now right now... have a blue peter badge
> 
> That pathetic your lot really do make me giggle, you have to gang up you can't just be one on one :lol:


I've not ganged up on anyone here.  
I merely asked the question, could the mods read and delete messages? and stated it is probably best if jamman doesn't read pm's that could be questionable.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Did I specify who?

Nope....


----------



## jamman

Otley said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I bet you lot feel really proud of your selves now right now... have a blue peter badge
> 
> That pathetic your lot really do make me giggle, you have to gang up you can't just be one on one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not ganged up on anyone here.
> I merely asked the question, could the mods read and delete messages? and stated it is probably best if jamman doesn't read pm's that could be questionable.
Click to expand...

Trust me mate leave it unless you want PMs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otley

jamman said:


> Anyway back on track....
> 
> ANTS they need to seriously move out my back garden. :twisted:
> 
> On a positive note I have a Honey Bee nest in the eaves/loft which is lovely to watch.


When we were kids, me and a chum of mine loved to watch bees entering and leaving their nest above the garage block of the residential care home his mother ran.  
Ah, simple times.


----------



## Mr Funk

We sat and watched bees around our beighbour's shed this evening. I drank weak beer from a beer skull while my wife drank gin from an indestructible plastic tumbler.
Good times. Happy weekend mother hubbards.


----------



## Otley

Was it Justin Beighbour's shed? :lol:


----------



## Mr Funk

Say hello Pedro


----------



## Mr Funk

Otley said:


> Was it Justin Beighbour's shed? :lol:


Excellent work sir


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> Say hello Pedro


Ooooh want!


----------



## Otley

Mr Funk said:


> Say hello Pedro


VERY nice 8)
Not too sure about 'weak beer' though!!


----------



## Mr Funk

Pedro's great.
He was a waitress in a cocktail bar, when I met him.

It's the usual story: I was on a staff christmas do, he was full of grog and his head was on fire.
It's him or a hoedown jug.


----------



## roddy

suicide bomber blows up police check point on main Beirut - Damascus highway,,, 102 suspected terrorists arrested in hotels in Beirut whilst planning attack ,, meanwhile the headlines on BBC news is that their national football team has been dumped out of the world cup.............. :? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Otley

Not quite as spectacular an item but this is my favorite. 
Was given it by my in laws after we celebrated the Millennium. We stood on the brae, overlooking the firth and a lone piper piped in the new year. 
Alas it's empty this evening as I'm at work completing my CPC training early doors tomorrow.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

jamman said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I bet you lot feel really proud of your selves now right now... have a blue peter badge
> 
> That pathetic your lot really do make me giggle, you have to gang up you can't just be one on one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not ganged up on anyone here.
> I merely asked the question, could the mods read and delete messages? and stated it is probably best if jamman doesn't read pm's that could be questionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me mate leave it unless you want PMs :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

What all because I told you to stop comment on things I post..... not my fault you chat a load of shit is it


----------



## jamman

People that just can't let it go.

Sort it out. :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Aye mate your the one with nothing better to talk about :roll:


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Aye mate your the one with nothing better to talk about :roll:


It's you're :wink:

I seriously worry about the standards of education and literacy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

It's because your that old you got spanked with the cane until you got it right.... :lol:


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> It's because your that old you got spanked with the cane until you got it right.... :lol:


It's because you're

The sad thing is that certain elements of the yuff of today actually seem proud that they are dumb and basically unable to string more than three words together correctly.


----------



## jamman

Fishing :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

You mean youth darling


----------



## jamman

mistress-mk1TT said:


> You mean youth darling


Got a bite :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978

mistress-mk1TT said:


> You mean youth darling


I think you'll find its pronounced "yoof" :roll:

Or if you are Joe Pesci its a........... "Yoot"


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Yes just to make you feel better I had a little nibble


----------



## Lollypop86

Mr Funk said:


> Say hello Pedro


Oooooooo I have one very similar that I got from Treasure Island in Vegas 

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

Waking up at 5am on your day off and feeling fresh as a daisy.
May as well go for a run and get on with things.


----------



## jamman

Mr Funk said:


> Waking up at 5am on your day off and feeling fresh as a daisy.
> May as well go for a run and get on with things.


Tell me about it this is my first full weekend off for 6 weeks and I'm wide awake.


----------



## Mr Funk

It's a complete ballache.
On one hand it's great as I'm hangover free, I've been for a quick run, had some quality time with the other woman (Xbox) and we're about to do the weekly shop. Leaves today free for all the bits I really need to do.
On the other hand it makes me realise that I'm the sad old fart at work that bangs on about how how much he got done at the weekend.
I'm feeling a bit rebellious, might stretch it out until 11 this evening with some weak beer and gin. Prove I'm stil down wi' tha yoot


----------



## brian1978

Im just about to go to work.    :-|  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> Im just about to go to work.    :-|  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There's always someone in a worse position Brian pity my poor Ola laying next to me oblivious to the imminent attack which is about to take place. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

TMI I'm gona be sick.....

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just about to go to work.    :-|  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> There's always someone in a worse position Brian pity my poor Ola laying next to me oblivious to the imminent attack which is about to take place. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman

Was good :wink:


----------



## mullum

When seagulls pinch your barbecued chicken ;,-(


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> When seagulls pinch your barbecued chicken ;,-(


You're joking


----------



## mullum

I popped inside quickly to grab some more marinade and AAAARRGHH ! Little blighters had pinched the lot ;,-(


----------



## Lollypop86

when the baileys runs out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

When Pedro is empty.
Fuck you Pedro.
A trip to the kitchen beckons


----------



## Lollypop86

you can fill mine while there your there and i'll have ice please 

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

I'm knackered, beers in and appear to be enjoying the hunger games.
I spotted Lenny Kravitz and the guy from Lucky Number Slevin before Mrs F.
When I'm not looking, put the bolt through the back of my head.
Your drink's on the side board.


----------



## brian1978

Not being able to sleep on a sunday morning. :-|


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamman said:


> Was good :wink:


In your opinion :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman

brian1978 said:


> Not being able to sleep on a sunday morning. :-|


Ditto


----------



## Mr Funk

Yarp.
I think I was awake at 4.45 but must have dozed. Run is out of the way.
Looks like it's going to be an amazing day out there, can't ask for more than that*

*clearly lies


----------



## Mr Funk

This is Jerry

We met early this morning while I was playing Xcom. He seems a nice fella, bloody lucky Chairman Meow and Kitler are out stalking pigeons though.
Managed to herd him into the box and stick him out in the backyard.
Cheeky little blighter


----------



## Lollypop86

Hangovers

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> This is Jerry
> 
> We met early this morning while I was playing Xcom. He seems a nice fella, bloody lucky Chairman Meow and Kitler are out stalking pigeons though.
> Managed to herd him into the box and stick him out in the backyard.
> Cheeky little blighter


Whats with the packets of crisps?


----------



## NickG

brian1978 said:


> Whats with the packets of crisps?


Always be prepared for a picnic?!


----------



## Mr Funk

Jerry had a big appetite.
Or I used the box as a bin after a few shandies, I forget which. Weak beer boxes are excellent, you can use them for just about anything including a beer hat (stove pipe edition)

Found his cousin, jerry, wrapped up in an old sleeping bag yesterday dead as a door nail while we were clearing out the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Lollypop86

I had a Bob........he ate something that made him go away lol

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

Ah, had he been treated to some eaty-go-sleepy?


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha pretty much yea 

J
xx


----------



## Eve&amp;Mike

OK, just returned from my holiday in Tunisia. Weather was pretty bad but that's another story! What annoyed me was the amount of parents that felt they could swear at their children. One ^father^ bent down, shouted loudly in his 3 yr olds face and told him to "f*** off"!

I was embarrassed to be British.

Eve


----------



## roddy

but you could have faked a Scottish accent and told every body,, sorry I am not English , I am Scottish,, and enjoyed the change in attitude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it always works for me


----------



## roddy

well I hope that your little mouse and everything else in your life is well and happy,, but you may like to ponder on the situation in Lebanon where an armed insurgency which your government, along with their American alias, in your name has led a force which is creating bedlam in Syria and is now spreading to Iraq , Jordan and Lebanon, where a suicide bomber blew himself up today in a hotel in down town Beirut , injuring some security forces who are trying their best to secure them selves and their citizenry.. have a nice day,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Mr Funk

To be honest Roddy, please don't patronise me just because I stick up some pictures of rodents and act like a four year old now and again.
You have absolutely no idea about me, how I live, my background, my beliefs or political leanings. Any of which may effect how I view the world.
I use the forum for information and to talk utter nonsense, both of which I enjoy doing. Not to discuss religion or politics. Just because I don't comment or don't mention what going on doesn't mean I'm not aware or don't have have a view.


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> To be honest Roddy, please don't patronise me just because I stick up some pictures of rodents and act like a four year old now and again.
> You have absolutely no idea about me, how I live, my background, my beliefs or political leanings. Any of which may effect how I view the world.
> I use the forum for information and to talk utter nonsense, both of which I enjoy doing. Not to discuss religion or politics. Just because I don't comment or don't mention what going on doesn't mean I'm not aware or don't have have a view.


+1

Ebay pricks with zero feedback who take buy it nows then dont pay you [smiley=bomb.gif]

Anyone kniw how to stop zero feebackers bidding/buying?


----------



## Pugwash69

brian1978 said:


> Ebay pricks with zero feedback who take buy it nows then dont pay you [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Anyone kniw how to stop zero feebackers bidding/buying?


Any help?
http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/buyer ... ments.html


----------



## brian1978

Pugwash69 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay pricks with zero feedback who take buy it nows then dont pay you [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Anyone kniw how to stop zero feebackers bidding/buying?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help?
> http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/buyer ... ments.html
Click to expand...

Seems I can't stop zero feed back bids.

Other preferences are ok though, can block people with no paypal account, think this means all buy it nows should be paid instantly


----------



## Pugwash69

Mine is set to block buyers with -1 feedback or lower, but if they are just buyers, they can never get negative feedback surely?
Complete nonsense.


----------



## roddy

Mr Funk said:


> To be honest Roddy, please don't patronise me just because I stick up some pictures of rodents and act like a four year old now and again.
> You have absolutely no idea about me, how I live, my background, my beliefs or political leanings. Any of which may effect how I view the world.
> I use the forum for information and to talk utter nonsense, both of which I enjoy doing. Not to discuss religion or politics. Just because I don't comment or don't mention what going on doesn't mean I'm not aware or don't have have a view.


TBH mate,, I was not patronising you,, I only wished you, yours and your mouse well,,, my post wasn't even aimed at you,,, mm strange,,, :roll:


----------



## Otley

Suarez...... 
I'm not a fan of football myself. I can fully understand how fans are passionate about it though. 
What a complete to$$er this bloke is. Biting? An adult? I ask you, why has no one knocked his teeth out yet?
As a kid we had a neighbour that was a biter, he only did it to me once, found himself with his head held underwater in the stream, never ever came near me again. 
Come on, a grown man biting, soft ar$ed little sh1te.


----------



## NoMark

Otley said:


> Suarez......
> I'm not a fan of football myself. I can fully understand how fans are passionate about it though.
> What a complete to$$er this bloke is. Biting? An adult? I ask you, why has no one knocked his teeth out yet?
> As a kid we had a neighbour that was a biter, he only did it to me once, found himself with his head held underwater in the stream, never ever came near me again.
> Come on, a grown man biting, soft ar$ed little sh1te.


Agree 100% Otley.

FIFA have copped out here, should have been a life ban, and no way is a £65000 fine anywhere near enough. He should have been fined 4 months wages, minimum.

The best thing is, he's one of the most talented footballers around at the moment, he shouldn't need to resort to this kind of thing. The bloke can't be wired up right, I mean, 3 feckin times he's done it now! WTF!


----------



## roddy

roddy said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest Roddy, please don't patronise me just because I stick up some pictures of rodents and act like a four year old now and again.
> You have absolutely no idea about me, how I live, my background, my beliefs or political leanings. Any of which may effect how I view the world.
> I use the forum for information and to talk utter nonsense, both of which I enjoy doing. Not to discuss religion or politics. Just because I don't comment or don't mention what going on doesn't mean I'm not aware or don't have have a view.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH mate,, I was not patronising you,, I only wished you, yours and your mouse well,,, my post wasn't even aimed at you,,, mm strange,,, :roll:
Click to expand...

ooops,, actually looking back at my post I see it was rather pointed at you tho it was meant more of a comment on the general attitude of posters on this thread,,,,and no I don't know anything about you nor do profess to, i was commenting on your posts rather than you personsally on an evening when a drear friend of mine is dealing on a daily basis with the ramifications of what our government is doing abroad .


----------



## Mr Funk

roddy said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBH mate,, I was not patronising you,, I only wished you, yours and your mouse well,,, my post wasn't even aimed at you,,, mm strange,,, :roll:
Click to expand...

Jerry accepts your explanation.


----------



## Mr Funk

Fines? Game bans? Wtf?
If I went to work and bit the opposition being fired would be the least of my worries.


----------



## Otley

Like I say... Next time.... and there will be one, judging by his previous, whoever takes the bite should turn round and belt him square in those dumb ar$ed borrowed from Mr Ed pearly whites and see if he ever tries it again. My money's on 'no'


----------



## John-H

It's all the fault of people buying Sky etc. that has injected so much money into football that creates these elevated egos and spoilt attitudes not to mention bribery and corruption. I don't pay any interest to the pointless nonsense game it's become but it keeps popping up on the news and here. If more people ignored it and didn't keep feeding it perhaps it wouldn't be the over bloated and corrupt monster that sets such a bad example. We reap what we sow.


----------



## mullum

^ nailed it


----------



## aznxliddonikki




----------



## NoMark

Otley said:


> Like I say... Next time.... and there will be one, judging by his previous, whoever takes the bite should turn round and belt him square in those dumb ar$ed borrowed from Mr Ed pearly whites and see if he ever tries it again. My money's on 'no'


He's now saying he 'lost his balance and fell onto the opposing player, bruising his cheek and hurting his teeth in the process'. You just couldn't make it up, and his dumbass football federation are backing him in his appeal. Hopefully the ban will be prolonged for their stupidity.

Still, they got their just desserts against Colombia last night.


----------



## mullum

When you make yourself a nice cocktail then proceed to knock the whole thing over the patio before you even take a sip !


----------



## AudiAl

What REALLY annoys me is people getting into my car and dragging their feet on the door sils and scuff plates. At best, covering them in dirt and at worst, physically scratching it. And the worst people for doing this are dealers when it goes in for a service. To rub it in even more, they have the cheek to say they gave the car a complimentary wash and vac - and it comes back grubbier than when it went in!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

AudiAl said:


> What REALLY annoys me is people getting into my car and dragging their feet on the door sils and scuff plates.


Or people closing the car door by giving to top edge of the window a push :evil:


----------



## Mr Funk

I'm generally not an angry person but that does grip my shit.
As do people that slam the doors.
And people telling me what mods I should do. You drive a fackin' mondeo, can it.


----------



## Mr Funk

Although, on the flipside, an incredibly attractive lady I know told me it was the sexiest car she ever got in or out of because it made her feel elegant.
Not the car itself, which she likes but thinks is a touch ostentatious, but the actual act of getting in and out.
Baffling.


----------



## jamman

Mr Funk said:


> I'm generally not an angry person but that does grip my shit.
> As do people that slam the doors.
> And people telling me what mods I should do. You drive a fackin' mondeo, can it.


"Grip my shit"  :lol:

Classic


----------



## AudiAl

A new annoyance discovered today... The way the chrome top of the manual gear lever heats up like a nuclear reactor in the sun!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

AudiAl said:


> A new annoyance discovered today... The way the chrome top of the manual gear lever heats up like a nuclear reactor in the sun!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You need one of these.


----------



## AudiAl

brian1978 said:


> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new annoyance discovered today... The way the chrome top of the manual gear lever heats up like a nuclear reactor in the sun!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You need one of these.
Click to expand...

Lol it looks like a willy warmer!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulS

Getting flashed by a speed camera whilst on the way to pay a speeding fine :roll:

Hotel rooms with windows that you can't open - effing health and safety bollocks :evil:


----------



## Mr Funk

People who sing like they're asleep.

Put some effort in you climp!


----------



## Lollypop86

Nhs boob job slut......enough said before I get myself in trouble even in here

J
Xx


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> Nhs boob job slut......enough said before I get myself in trouble even in here
> 
> J
> Xx


Agree. Totally wrong. But, it has to be said, she now has a cracking set of headlights.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

(Facepalm) who gives a fuck when she probably has a minge the size of the Grand Canyon urgh fuckin slut she doesn't deserve any media attention

J
Xx


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> (Facepalm) who gives a fuck when she probably has a minge the size of the Grand Canyon urgh fuckin slut she doesn't deserve any media attention
> 
> J
> Xx


Haha... God, it must be like putting a stick in a bucket!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

shes vile absolutely vile

J
xx


----------



## j8keith

Lollypop86 said:


> shes vile absolutely vile
> 
> J
> xx


Agree, shouldn't even be allowed out at Halloween.


----------



## RSSTT

Royal Mail right now :evil:

Posted a little present to a friend up north, nothing fancy, worth £15.

She recieved it this morning with the contents taken out.

Can only be a member of Royal Mail staff. Does my head in that you do something out of the kindness in your heart, and then some fking [email protected] just takes that away from you.

Doubt I'll get the money back too as didn't send it recorded post as didn't think stuff just went missing like this.

Add to that, my dad never received his fathers day card last month and now I really don't like Royal Mail.

Posted a parcel to my mate today as it's got presents in for his daughters third birthday today and that's cost me £19 as wanted to garuntee it. Only sending a book and dress for her - daylight robbery much?!

rant over


----------



## A3DFU

I had the same thing happen to me twice (make that three times):
1. Some item I posted back to myself from holidays was taken but the package arrived
2. A parcel I'd sent to my late parents on the continent arrived without the contents
3. A card my sister sent from abroad was found by a neighbour in a puddle outside my house
:evil:


----------



## brittan

Courier drivers.

Their tracking system said delivery was due today so I put a notice on the front door with DELIVERY?  at the top and a neat note saying _"I'm working in the garage at the back of the house"._

Since it's coffee time I thought I'd check just to see if delivery person had carded me. Nope: I guess reading and comprehension was beyond said person as my parcel had been delivered to the doorstep and was cowering there in the rain.

Admittedly I didn't put "Go though the big gate at the side of the house" on my note, nor any instruction on how to work the gate latch. I expected the person to have at least a degree of common sense but that was obviously an expectation too far. The man who came to read the meters found me ok.

Last week the same note worked - and that was for the man from Yodel. 

I find it rather very much a lot frustrating that the customer has to pay for mail order delivery service but the company that provides that service is chosen by the sender. :x

And breathe.


----------



## brian1978

brittan said:


> Courier drivers.
> 
> Their tracking system said delivery was due today so I put a notice on the front door with DELIVERY?  at the top and a neat note saying _"I'm working in the garage at the back of the house"._
> 
> Since it's coffee time I thought I'd check just to see if delivery person had carded me. Nope: I guess reading and comprehension was beyond said person as my parcel had been delivered to the doorstep and was cowering there in the rain.
> 
> Admittedly I didn't put "Go though the big gate at the side of the house" on my note, nor any instruction on how to work the gate latch. I expected the person to have at least a degree of common sense but that was obviously an expectation too far. The man who came to read the meters found me ok.
> 
> Last week the same note worked - and that was for the man from Yodel.
> 
> I find it rather very much a lot frustrating that the customer has to pay for mail order delivery service but the company that provides that service is chosen by the sender. :x
> 
> And breathe.


Yep. Useless bastards! I posted this in a seperate rant the other week. Aparently this is left with my neighbour, as per delivery instructions. 
I can only assume they confused my wifes peugeot with the a house next door.... :lol:


----------



## Shug750S

brittan said:


> Courier drivers.
> 
> Their tracking system said delivery was due today so I put a notice on the front door with DELIVERY?  at the top and a neat note saying _"I'm working in the garage at the back of the house"._
> 
> Since it's coffee time I thought I'd check just to see if delivery person had carded me. Nope: I guess reading and comprehension was beyond said person as my parcel had been delivered to the doorstep and was cowering there in the rain.
> 
> Admittedly I didn't put "Go though the big gate at the side of the house" on my note, nor any instruction on how to work the gate latch. I expected the person to have at least a degree of common sense but that was obviously an expectation too far. The man who came to read the meters found me ok.
> 
> Last week the same note worked - and that was for the man from Yodel.
> 
> I find it rather very much a lot frustrating that the customer has to pay for mail order delivery service but the company that provides that service is chosen by the sender. :x
> 
> And breathe.


Shouldn't worry, heard the letter box bang last week, rushed to door as was expecting delivery and presumed the knob head hadn't been trained to ring door bells yet, to see him driving off. The noise was his obviously clearly prepared note saying he'd tried and failed to deliver and I could call in 24 hrs to arrange re delivery.

I think he was pretty shocked when I caught him up at his next drop and demanded my parcel, as I'd jumped in the car and followed him. He started going on about ringing doorbell and no reply. What a load of balls.


----------



## Mr Funk

People that call my office after someone else's screw up and get irrational.
I realise not being paid is crappy, I empathise and I genuinely hope we can sort it quickly.

But at the point that you use the phrase "I'm coming down monday and it better be sorted" you pass over from wounded worker to fool.
Don't threaten me, it won't work.


----------



## Jenny H

Dead flies stuck all over the front of my car. This car seems to be a fly magnet :x

Jenny


----------



## NoMark

AudiAl said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nhs boob job slut......enough said before I get myself in trouble even in here
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Totally wrong. But, it has to be said, she now has a cracking set of headlights.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All I can say is you have very low standards if you find them attractive! :?


----------



## AudiAl

NoMark said:


> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nhs boob job slut......enough said before I get myself in trouble even in here
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Totally wrong. But, it has to be said, she now has a cracking set of headlights.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I can say is you have very low standards if you find them attractive! :?
Click to expand...

Not particularly. It was just a tongue in cheek remark. Let's move on and get this pathetic excuse for a human being out of our minds.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> shes vile absolutely vile
> 
> J
> xx


Who :lol:


----------



## thegasman

People at checkouts at supermarkets who are far too busy on mobile phone...... so we can all hear their plans for the night or week ahead !!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU

thegasman said:


> People at checkouts at supermarkets who are far too busy on mobile phone...... so we can all hear their plans for the night or week ahead !!!!!!!!


+1
Or in fact people on mobile phones revealing their private life anywhere. I don't want to know what you're doing. Full stop.


----------



## thegasman

A3DFU said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> People at checkouts at supermarkets who are far too busy on mobile phone...... so we can all hear their plans for the night or week ahead !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Or in fact people on mobile phones revealing their private life anywhere. I don't want to know what you're doing. Full stop.
Click to expand...

Exactly...... some people must enjoy sharing their personal information to all and sundry :?


----------



## Lollypop86

I always put the phone down when I reach the checkout, its not just annoying for the people around but its rude for the person serving you as a please and thank you wouldnt go a miss!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes vile absolutely vile
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Who :lol:
Click to expand...

NHS Boob slut

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> I always put the phone down when I reach the checkout, its not just annoying for the people around but its rude for the person serving you as a please and thank you wouldnt go a miss!
> 
> J
> xx


Sadly you are in the minority J


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes vile absolutely vile
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Who :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NHS Boob slut
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Which one ? :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

thegasman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> NHS Boob slut
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one ? :roll:
Click to expand...

the monster that gets in the papers

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

Aha now i know who you mean......... !


----------



## Lollypop86

she is such a cretin

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

She is not blessed with a reasonable IQ is she.......?


----------



## Lollypop86

i dont think there is an IQ......

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> the monster that gets in the papers
> 
> J
> xx


But I dont read the papers... I want pics!

Or atleast a name I can Google :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Google nhs boob slut I'm sure it will come up

....horse flys......I got bit by one again on Saturday and today my ankle has swelled up like a balloon!

J
Xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> Google nhs boob slut I'm sure it will come up
> 
> ....horse flys......I got bit by one again on Saturday and today my ankle has swelled up like a balloon!
> 
> J
> Xx


Ouch !!!! thicker long socks could be the answer ? :roll:


----------



## thegasman

People talking about Xmas plan in July...... WTF ????? :?


----------



## Lollypop86

Say hello to cankle and ankle lol it's got worse now tho lol

J
Xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> Say hello to cankle and ankle lol it's got worse now tho lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Oh dear  that dont look good J


----------



## Lollypop86

Nope and it's painful to fuck aswel  just hope it goes down over night

J
Xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> Nope and it's painful to fuck aswel  just hope it goes down over night
> 
> J
> Xx


Looks like it too ! Tried the frozen peas remedy ??


----------



## brian1978

Little bastard children wipeing the chalk off my price board out the front of the shop, what is it with kids and chalk.....

Should lace it with arsenic :lol:


----------



## RSSTT

Waking up in the morning with a killer headache and jaw ache (damn wisdom teeth) and a majorly busy day ahead of me (rest of the week infact), drag my carcass outta bed and get to my car to drive to work.

Some cunt has scratched my passenger side door. This has really really annoyed :evil: :evil:


----------



## brian1978

School run 20mph signs flashing...

Almost 2 fuckin weeks after the schools broke up for summer [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Otley

Lollypop86 said:


> Nope and it's painful to fuck aswel  just hope it goes down over night
> 
> J
> Xx


Sure you're doing it right?


----------



## roddy

being at work all day then asked back in for nightshift !!


----------



## Templar

This Thread if I'm honest. ..
Would like to delete it from my 'view your posts' section.

No offence intended to anyone by the way.


----------



## Lollypop86

Otley said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope and it's painful to fuck aswel  just hope it goes down over night
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you're doing it right?
Click to expand...

Lol steady on lol

J
Xx


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> This Thread if I'm honest. ..
> Would like to delete it from my 'view your posts' section.
> 
> No offence intended to anyone by the way.


Just click _"unsubscribe topic"_ at the bottom of the page :wink:


----------



## Templar

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Thread if I'm honest. ..
> Would like to delete it from my 'view your posts' section.
> 
> No offence intended to anyone by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just click _"unsubscribe topic"_ at the bottom of the page :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks Dani :wink:


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Thread if I'm honest. ..
> Would like to delete it from my 'view your posts' section.
> 
> No offence intended to anyone by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just click _"unsubscribe topic"_ at the bottom of the page :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dani :wink:
Click to expand...

Byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mr Funk

Blinkered people without a real clue on the value of something.
Apologies if a go off on one but it's given me the proper titsache.

For the past 18 or 19 years my other cars were all Vw's ugliest coupe. They are fun cars and because it's based on the A1 chassis most of the parts are interchangeable with the mk1 golf (my favourite car).
It's a nice little community and I somehow ended up running the club, redesigning the website, running the social media side of things and sorting all the merch. We've got our National meet in a couple of weeks and I'm really looking forward to it.
But....
If I hear one more person proclaim the second coming and announce that prices are set to sky rocket I swear by the almighty Flying Spaghetti Monster that I'm going to go postal.
They aren't okay? They were under powered, grossly over priced on their release and handled like water filled canoes if you didn't brace them. Just because one or two have sold at astronomical prices it does not mean your £300 cack wagon is suddenly worth £3k.
Appreciate what you have, drive it, but don't ever make the mistake that you've bought yourself an investment.

Right, that's me done. Tea anyone?


----------



## brian1978

Bird shit.....

Washed my car last night about 9pm, missus was watching "dance moms" (uurgh thats another post for later) so before I assaulted the TV I went out to give my other missus a bath....

WTF 5 deposits of white sky acid on it. Wtf

And wtf do these flying rats eat? I have a mark on my paint where one landed and burned it, im going to have to emery cloth and polish the mark off, its left a small haze on the paint where it landed thats not coming off with polish.!


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ...............


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Checkout Lolly's Leg Hands!


----------



## brian1978

The bakers round the corner from my shop....

I ask for a roll with gammon.. butter please.

She reaches for the margarine....... sorry can I have butter please.

"Im not supposed to use butter on the rolls itsnfor the scones"

Well fuck me! Grudging a customer a scraping of fucking butter! Told het to shove it and went to the other bakers where they put butter on my role without any issues.


----------



## Shug750S

brian1978 said:


> The bakers round the corner from my shop....
> 
> I ask for a roll with gammon.. butter please.
> 
> She reaches for the margarine....... sorry can I have butter please.
> 
> "Im not supposed to use butter on the rolls itsnfor the scones"
> 
> Well fuck me! Grudging a customer a scraping of fucking butter! Told het to shove it and went to the other bakers where they put butter on my role without any issues.


And there she was, thinking about your heart... Low fat spread much healthier than butter...

(Says me, currently about a stone overweight) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum

I won't touch margarine - its a wonder most of these industrial by-product oils are allowed to be called food.


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bakers round the corner from my shop....
> 
> I ask for a roll with gammon.. butter please.
> 
> She reaches for the margarine....... sorry can I have butter please.
> 
> "Im not supposed to use butter on the rolls itsnfor the scones"
> 
> Well fuck me! Grudging a customer a scraping of fucking butter! Told het to shove it and went to the other bakers where they put butter on my role without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> And there she was, thinking about your heart... Low fat spread much healthier than butter...
> 
> (Says me, currently about a stone overweight) [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Low fat spread is not healthier than butter if you are only eating small quantities. Margarine contains trans fats, the most unhealthy fat of them all, 1g a day is over the recomended limit. Id rather eat a natural product like butter than some crappy manufaftured cracked oil spread, I worked in a margarine factory as a student over the summer breaks. I wouldn't eat it if I was starving. flys wont even land on it.

Its 1 molecule away from being plastic


----------



## brian1978

Butter vs margarine

http://authoritynutrition.com/butter-vs-margarine/


----------



## thegasman

Works medical telling me my lifestyle is not healthy....... I know !!!!!!


----------



## Lollypop86

Just blame volcom lol

J
Xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> Just blame volcom lol
> 
> J
> Xx


volcom ????


----------



## Lollypop86

yea its always his fault

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> yea its always his fault
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## thegasman

Argentina v Germany final....... no interest even as a neutral


----------



## Lollypop86

thegasman said:


> Argentina v Germany final....... no interest even as a neutral


Football......bore!

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina v Germany final....... no interest even as a neutral
> 
> 
> 
> Football......bore!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Ha so you wont be watching either J


----------



## Lollypop86

No I would much rather stick pins in my eyes

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S

brian1978 said:


> Butter vs margarine
> 
> http://authoritynutrition.com/butter-vs-margarine/


Let's blame Volcom anyway, maybe he knows your baker


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> No I would much rather stick pins in my eyes
> 
> J
> xx


Ha thats a no then ?


----------



## brian1978

giant pandas!

Fucking self distructing useless expensive dumb animals.

Aparently after 2 years the female has conceived..... buts its NOT preganant.

They delay preganacy. And can still reject the pre foetus. Depending on how good its already good life is!

What a load of shite. Pre programmed for extinction a species begging to die out.

I want a panda steak! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

mullum said:


> I won't touch margarine - its a wonder most of these industrial by-product oils are allowed to be called food.


Certainly agree with you! Butter for me


----------



## j8keith

A3DFU said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't touch margarine - its a wonder most of these industrial by-product oils are allowed to be called food.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly agree with you! Butter for me
Click to expand...

So do I.


----------



## A3DFU

j8keith said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't touch margarine - its a wonder most of these industrial by-product oils are allowed to be called food.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly agree with you! Butter for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do I.
Click to expand...

Lets inaugurate the "REAL FOOD BUTTER CLUB"


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly agree with you! Butter for me
> 
> 
> 
> So do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets inaugurate the "REAL FOOD BUTTER CLUB"
Click to expand...

Can I melt it on a panda steak?


----------



## A3DFU

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets inaugurate the "REAL FOOD BUTTER CLUB"
> 
> 
> 
> Can I melt it on a panda steak?
Click to expand...

How about a pancake with fresh raspberries? :wink:


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets inaugurate the "REAL FOOD BUTTER CLUB"
> 
> 
> 
> Can I melt it on a panda steak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about a pancake with fresh raspberries? :wink:
Click to expand...

Sounds lovley.... does it have panda in it?

In all seriousness, I like pandas... but they cost too much and are a lost cause... other species could do with that funding that can and need to be saved.


----------



## jamman

I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.

Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.


----------



## thegasman

jamman said:


> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.


Thanks for sharing....... haha


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.


I just got a little bit of sick in my mouth :/

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

jamman said:


> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.










There are, other Forums for people like you James! 
http://www.whatisfurry.org/ 
http://www.yesandyes.org/2012/12/true-s ... furry.html


----------



## Shug750S

jamman said:


> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.


Were you the mummy panda or the daddy?


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a little bit of sick in my mouth :/
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

That's not sick... ;-)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

jamman said:


> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.


I remember that song but the words seem a bit different ...






Bit suspect now James regarding age - I'm surprised you brought it up and there's no reference to a panda costume what the hell are you on about? :roll:

Speaking of which ... I like Oliveo (or is it Bertolli? - no hydrogenated) - can't stand butter - too sicky


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.


Im surprised the real panda fell for that, must have been a good costume


----------



## Lollypop86

AudiAl said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had sex whilst wearing a panda costume, it was a hot summers day.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave that image for my forum friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a little bit of sick in my mouth :/
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not sick... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh come on!!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

F%%%ing crows!







They might be a highly intelligent species that can recognise human faces etc etc etc but do they really need to party outside my bedroom window at 5am!
_And above my tent at Silverstone at 430am! F#%ckers! _ 
_Understand this crows, I'm baking a pie and guess what's on the ingredients list!_


----------



## Lollypop86

Did they shit on your tent?

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Q. What would you do if a bird shat on your head

A. I probably wouldn't go out with her again.


----------



## John-H

James, you are pandering (get it?) to the lowest common denominator again. I was going to say it should be in the joke section but we don't plumb (ooh :roll: ) such depths there: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=707506


----------



## jamman

John-H said:


> James, you are pandering (get it?) to the lowest common denominator again. I was going to say it should be in the joke section but we don't plumb (ooh :roll: ) such depths there: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=707506


You know me John I set out at a very low level and stick to it. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Q. What would you do if a bird shat on your head
> 
> A. I probably wouldn't go out with her again.


Always one that has to lower the tone!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Did they shit on your tent?
> J
> xx


 They had a party at 430am and woke me up. :evil:



Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. What would you do if a bird shat on your head
> A. I probably wouldn't go out with her again.
> 
> 
> 
> Always one that has to lower the tone!
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Once again James, there are other specific forums for that sorta' thing.
But I'm not going to google that one!


----------



## brian1978

The binmen.

Used to be built like tanks and humph your rubbish whatever it was and wherever it lay out your back door, out to the lorry and heave it in the back, if you had a metal bin they carried it back round and left you a few binbags draped over it.... they were respected vital members of the community. RESPEK

Now however they are lazy whiney scrawney little cnuts that wont remove my bin if its 1 foot inside my front garden (I have no fence) and not soreted into its resepectd groups. I recycle this for free for the council. The LEAST id expect is the lazy cnuts to wheel it back to where I carefully left it for them NOT leave it 5 doors up the street.


----------



## Mr Funk

People who don't realise just how lucky they are to have what they have.
Ignorant tools. 
Oh, and the smugly religious. I realise this works both ways and us atheists can be royally irritating but just because I'm not down with the Sky Daddy doesn't mean I don't think myself lucky to have what I have. The only difference is that I made it happen rather than the magic man.

On the flipside - some of my chefs. Absolute stars, the lot of them. Called them for an emergency and they've absolutely smashed it. 15hr days at a slightly lower rate then they'd normally go for and they've not complained once. In fact, I've had calls saying how much they love it (they're working at the massive war and peace show down here).


----------



## brian1978

Mr Funk said:


> People who don't realise just how lucky they are to have what they have.
> Ignorant tools.
> Oh, and the smugly religious. I realise this works both ways and us atheists can be royally irritating but just because I'm not down with the Sky Daddy doesn't mean I don't think myself lucky to have what I have. The only difference is that I made it happen rather than the magic man.
> 
> On the flipside - some of my chefs. Absolute stars, the lot of them. Called them for an emergency and they've absolutely smashed it. 15hr days at a slightly lower rate then they'd normally go for and they've not complained once. In fact, I've had calls saying how much they love it (they're working at the massive war and peace show down here).


Deffo about the religeous mob, when I tell them im an atheist they look at you in disgust and proclaim "so you believe in nothing then" how the fuck do I believe in nothing..... just because I dont believe that everything was created in 6 days about 6 thousand years ago, by an omnipotent super being who just popped into reality and decided, ill make a universe billions of light years across and put 1 planet on it, full of little mini mes with no superpowers (except my son the space jew, who will be the only white arab in the world at that time) and rule them with fear..... but never actualy make an aperance.

Just because I dont buy into that shite, doesn't mean I believe in nothing, I believe in science and reason you arrogent brainwashed prick......

Aaaand breath. :lol:


----------



## John-H

Ahh yes council refuse collectors. Brian, you've got me started :roll:

We used to have bags - different colors for different waste, black (General), green (paper) and pink (plastic and metal). That was Ok. They collected from your drive and the only thing they did wrong was stick new bags in through your letter box but leave them hanging out waving to the world that you had been on holiday all week.

Then they gave us plastic bins; brown (general), blue (everything recyclable) and green (garden). They claimed a very high recycling rate, it was neater and they collected from your drive and returned the bins where you'd left them. Great - best ever.

Suddenly they scrapped the old bins and issued new ones:
Black (non recyclable)
Green (garden)
Black tub (list A - recyclables)
Grey tub (list B - recyclables)
Brown tub large (list C - recyclables)
Brown tub small (list D - recyclables)
The refuse collectors were now to sort rubbish by hand on the street outside your property.

Despite telling me I was doing everything right when I rang to check that leaving the bins at the end of my drive on side path as usual was still Ok, after I got a cryptic note saying, "leave at side not on road" (What????!) they kept not collecting the rubbish or when they did they would leave bins blocking my drive like a road block. Numerous phone calls later and inspectors accompanying crew to make sure my bins were collected (no problem found on those occasions) I was still getting problems when finally one of the inspectors told me the problem was leaving the bins on my path as the collectors were no longer allowed to cross the property line because of insurance.

What? It's only one step over to reach , I checked with you that was Ok and the pavement is too narrow to leave them there without blocking it for mothers with pushchairs. And why didn't you tell me this months ago????

So I had to create a platform space on my front border.

I was still getting problems though. The tubs with the lists of recyclable items were still occasionally being left unemptied with no explanation. The staff on the phone could not understand why and kept telling me I didn't have to recycle - I could just put all the rubbish in the black bin.

I persevered until finally after another tub was left unemptied: What was in it they asked? Paper I said. Not tissue paper was it they asked because we don't do tissue paper. What? It doesn't say no tissue paper on your list - but no it wasn't tissue paper, just shredded paper. Oh that'll be it - we don't do shredded paper. What??? It's still paper! Why? Have you actually thought of telling anybody? AARGH!

Right, that's it I've had enough take your ruddy tubs back, you win, I'll put all the rubbish in the black bin from now on!

I actually take recyclables to the dump myself now. Useless bunch. And they drop litter all over the road which the residents have to tidy up.


----------



## brian1978

I feel your pain john.

We have 8 bins,

Green...... residual waste. Colected fortnightly 1st and 3rd Tuesdays.
Brown.... garden waste collected fortnightly 2nd Tuesday
Blue...... paper collected fortnightly 4th Tuesday
Black box....... glass collected on the days the brown/blue are collected
2nd black box, cans/small electrical appliances/clothes** collected same days as blue/brown
Tiny green bin (shoe box sized) you keep this inside and fill with food waste
Larger green box...... bags of food waste, colected weekley Wednesday
Red box all plastics***....... colected weekley Wednesdays

** its utter random whether they decide to take apliences/clothes or leave them lying on the ground.

*** apparently expanded foam plastics are not actualy plastic as they leave them in the bin. Despite it stating on the side ALL plastics.


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> my son the space jew, who will be the only white arab in the world at that time


LMFAO I nearly cried when I read that.....so he really was a Jedi then?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

brian1978 said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who don't realise just how lucky they are to have what they have.
> Ignorant tools.
> Oh, and the smugly religious. I realise this works both ways and us atheists can be royally irritating but just because I'm not down with the Sky Daddy doesn't mean I don't think myself lucky to have what I have. The only difference is that I made it happen rather than the magic man.
> 
> On the flipside - some of my chefs. Absolute stars, the lot of them. Called them for an emergency and they've absolutely smashed it. 15hr days at a slightly lower rate then they'd normally go for and they've not complained once. In fact, I've had calls saying how much they love it (they're working at the massive war and peace show down here).
> 
> 
> 
> Deffo about the religious mob, when I tell them I'm an atheist they look at you in disgust and proclaim "so you believe in nothing then" how the fuck do I believe in nothing..... just because I don't believe that everything was created in 6 days about 6 thousand years ago, by an omnipotent super being who just popped into reality and decided, ill make a universe billions of light years across and put 1 planet on it, full of little mini mes with no superpowers (except my son the space jew, who will be the only white arab in the world at that time) and rule them with fear..... but never actually make an appearance.
> 
> Just because I don't buy into that shite, doesn't mean I believe in nothing, I believe in science and reason you arrogant brainwashed prick......:
Click to expand...

 * +1*

fact with humour. _ You should've been my RE teacher!_


----------



## Pugwash69

We have a working system in this village.

On Wednesday mornings we leave recycling out. Mostly take-away packaging and bottles.

On Friday morning the black bags go out in the street. We worried about leaving too many out at once but they appear to have no limit!


----------



## Livlifetothemax

People not wearing their seatbelts. Has no impact on my whatsoever, but when I see someone drive past without one :evil:


----------



## John-H

Just my personal opinion but I believe in science and reason too Brian. The brainwashed are not only religious types but also victims who fall for scams like pyramid marketing schemes selling water filters and the like. Victims of manipulative people usually. They claim it's not pyramid marketing as that's illegal. What is it then?

I had a friend who was convinced he'd make a fortune. He tried to sell me water filters and get me recruited to the cause. I tried to explain that he would only make a fortune if he was the one that started it - it wasn't mathematically possible. I showed him diagrams and calculations based on his commission rate. He wasn't convinced. I tried to get some numbers out of him to show him how many people would need to buy into the pyramid below him to generate enough commission to sustain his expectations and that it was more than the UK population.

I gave up on the complicated maths and asked him how many people in the pyramid, what proportion, had incomes of over £20k a year? - to keep it simple.

He hadn't a clue but he suggested I come along to one of their meetings where the top people came to give lectures about how they were all going to get rich. They had registration plates on their cars like NSA 1 - these people were obviously gods.

I went along and asked how many people in the organisation earn more than £20k per year? I was told the information was not to hand. Just roughly I asked - more than 1%? 10% 50%? Next question please... And I got disprovingng looks off those present for being negative - these meetings were all about being positive! Just like a religious meeting.

I lost contact with him for a couple of years but when I met him again I asked, how did the water filter business turn out? He said he'd moved onto other things - there was nothing wrong with it apparently and it would have worked only he didn't have the time to put into it now. Year... right.

I got the same sort of mindset belief and denial from two people, I briefly came into contact with and seemed quite down to earth but suddenly they told me they'd joined "the church" and had started to believe in spiritual communication from long dead Indian chiefs after becoming convinced by table tilting and mind reading and were spending a fortune going to spiritualist meetings led by a clairvoyant and buying ornate plastic models of big chief what's his name to help them - nice models but how much and why exactly?

If whatever you believe can't be proven and verified by peer review and sceptical scrutiny then move on, develop a new theory and gain acceptance by proven demonstration. Not faith - faith is the last thing you want if you want to get to the truth. That's the beauty of science - it evolves to take in the new - inextricably. It is built on the understanding that precedes it and doesn't get suck in the past for very long. Unlike belief systems.

At the end of the day reality is the final arbiter.


----------



## roddy

i understand that some have problems with their bins / bin men, nails , puppies etc,,, but really , c'mon folks, i must say, my mind is more drawn today / this eve to what sort of arse holes are there in the world who would shoot down a Malaysian aircraft heading to Kualumpa from Amsterdam...and why,, and who is behind this totally inhumane action... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy

that fkn ar**hole Abama says their " first priority " is to ascertain if any American nationals are on board,,, as if no other person matters !!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> i understand that some have problems with their bins / bin men, nails , puppies etc,,, but really , c'mon folks, i must say, my mind is more drawn today / this eve to what sort of arse holes are there in the world who would shoot down a Malaysian aircraft heading to Kualumpa from Amsterdam...and why,, and who is behind this totally inhumane action... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Isnt it just media speculation that it was shot down?


----------



## brian1978

Yea roddy, looking at some news sites they seem fairly certain it was.

Pretty fierce  :-|


----------



## roddy

do you mean the type of western biased imbedded media which suggests that it is justified for jewish military machine to slaughter some 186 , mostly civilian ( un figures ) persons in the imprisoned Gaza area in revenge for the killing of one Jewish person..


----------



## roddy

latest news reports ( Russia today ) the Israelis have started their invasion into Gaza,, ( god help the children )


----------



## jamman

Before shooting from the hip why don't you wait for the evidence to become available.

All countries are always concerned about there own nationals not just the USA.

Not even going to bother commenting on your love for the Jewish people.

You believe what news you agree with and blast the rest, such ignorance is worrying.


----------



## roddy

perhaps if you remove your blinkers you may realise it is not ignorancre,, the writing has been on the walls for long enough for all those except the blindest to see...


----------



## jamman

When you refuse to look at a problem from both sides you become ignorant of the facts and start to just see what yu want to see.

If you don't recognise this trait simply go stand in front of a mirror.

Every country would have given out a near identical press release/interview about nationals on board but you don't look at that fact you are straight on your normal tact the US.

There's many reasons why to the Jewish people every life is held sacred but you don't see that either.

So yes ignorance is the word I would use as it fits well.


----------



## roddy

without getting too involved a discussion with someone who refuses to see the realities,, my only comment is , god help the Palestinians in their homeland tonite as the Israeli war machine descends upon them,, men ,women ,children and the aged .. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> Before shooting from the hip why don't you wait for the evidence to become available.
> 
> All countries are always concerned about there own nationals not just the USA.
> 
> Not even going to bother commenting on your love for the Jewish people.
> 
> You believe what news you agree with and blast the rest, such ignorance is worrying.


I realise an hour has now elapsed since your post,, but it is now generally agreed that the aircraft was shot down,, and that the Israeli war machine has descended on the civilian population of Gaza,,,, which issue is it that you are actually doubting of , or in denial of ???


----------



## John-H

I heard about the airplane crash after I posted about bins and I agree with you Roddy that it's a terrible thing and there are plenty more important things in the world than bins but the title off this thread is, _"What *little* things annoy you?"_. Perhaps there should be a different thread started about bigger things so we don't go off topic? Just a suggestion


----------



## roddy

" to the jewish people every life is help sacred ",,,,,,,,, tonite , viewing jewish people on the hills surrounding the Gaza area cheering as they watch rocket after rocket packing death to men women or children heading for the civilian areas of Gaza,,,,, if it was not so serious it would make me laugh,,,,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Ignorance is bliss :roll:


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> Before shooting from the hip why don't you wait for the evidence to become available.
> 
> All countries are always concerned about there own nationals not just the USA.
> 
> obviously they are, but they are not all so crass as to openly express such a disdain for all others,, even the Dutch who lost more than everybody else can voice concern for all involved,, I guess your love for all things American is tainting your views,, there can be sometimes an excuse for ignorance but rarely for this level of denial,,,


----------



## John-H

Is this a little thing Roddy?


----------



## iTMO_nl

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## roddy

indeed not ( john )


----------



## John-H

iTMO_nl said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


Someone is using a pyramid as a convenience.


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> obviously they are, but they are not all so crass as to openly express such a disdain for all others,, even the Dutch who lost more than everybody else can voice concern for all involved,, I guess your love for all things American is tainting your views,, there can be sometimes an excuse for ignorance but rarely for this level of denial,,,


All I can think is that you have not seen the complete interview Roddy because you can't be that ignorant (or maybe you can.)

Show me where I have stated my love for all things American, this is proof once again your brain digests a tiny bit of information and off it goes in it's own little world.

As I said ignorance is bliss, either that or you read The Sun.


----------



## Lollypop86

iTMO_nl said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


ummm you can watch a film in a month lol

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S

iTMO_nl said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


It's slightly out of focus?

Hold on I've got the wrong glasses on again


----------



## jamman

The above would mean I have to download not stream from pornhub.com which would mean I would have to pay to become a member which inturn might show on my account which ola may see and enquire what I'm watching then examining said porn and realising I have a very small penis.


----------



## John-H

Keep chewing the bamboo shoots James. I'll leaf that one hanging :wink:


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously they are, but they are not all so crass as to openly express such a disdain for all others,, even the Dutch who lost more than everybody else can voice concern for all involved,, I guess your love for all things American is tainting your views,, there can be sometimes an excuse for ignorance but rarely for this level of denial,,,
> 
> 
> 
> All I can think is that you have not seen the complete interview Roddy because you can't be that ignorant (or maybe you can.)
> 
> Show me where I have stated my love for all things American, this is proof once again your brain digests a tiny bit of information and off it goes in it's own little world.
> 
> As I said ignorance is bliss, either that or you read The Sun.
Click to expand...

i will have to take your word for it on the ignorance thing as you seem to be the expert,,, but you are correct in one respect ( no one can be wrong all the time surely ) in that no I have not listened to all of obamas poisionous speel but I did hear enough , whereas I have heard also some of many other leaders whose nationals were involved and none have shown the blatant disregard for others that he did,,,,,if it is not your love for all things American that brings about this state of denial which was evident in your post of last night then what can it be...perhaps , rather than descending into personal insults, which I know is common in schoolboy level debating societies when there are no facts, you might like to enlighten me on the true nature of your comments on the main issues I mentioned last evening, one ,the shooting down of the aircraft , secondly the invasion of the state of Gaza by the Israeli military machine and thirdly, the crass behaviour of Obama.....


----------



## jamman

A) Plane going down - Tragic

B) Israel/Hamas - You need to do some homework and get a grasp of the situation.

C) Obama - You freely admit you didn't listen to the complete
interview or press release but off you go like some headless chicken.

Stating you had heard enough is pure ignorance nothing more nothing less sorry if this upsets
but it's the truth I can't help if you go off on one without knowing the full facts.

For the record I dont particularly like the US or Obama yet again it's something you have decided on in your blinkered little world.

My squadron was heavily involved in Kuwait so I'm no US lover I just try and get a rasp on the facts before mouthing off behind a keyboard


----------



## roddy

keyboard,??????? on internet forum it is difficult to respond without use of !!!!!!!!!!!
" your squadron " ,, well speaking as one of the mercanary killers I would expect nothing other than your stated opinion,,,,, so far tonite 3 children dead in Gaza,, I hope you are proud.. and bliss full in your ignorance... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> keyboard,??????? on internet forum it is difficult to respond without use of !!!!!!!!!!!
> " your squadron " ,, well speaking as one of the mercanary killers I would expect nothing other than your stated opinion,,,,, so far tonite 3 children dead in Gaza,, I hope you are proud.. and bliss full in your ignorance... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yep 27 Sqn and proud so carry on the insults they just show your true colours.

Dear oh dear :roll:


----------



## roddy

TBH I don't think that i have nessasarilly insulted anybody,, but if the hat fits,, then wear it,,, proud ?, are you really proud of the situation which you , and your cohorts, have created in Iraq today,, talk about ignorant,, you sure do... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman

Dear oh dear :roll:


----------



## roddy

indeed


----------



## Lollypop86

You need help. Does Scotland have their own army if they go independent? What if they get invaded? Are we supposed to send our boys off? Oh no wait roddy wouldn't approve

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> You need help. Does Scotland have their own army if they go independent? What if they get invaded? Are we supposed to send our boys off? Oh no wait roddy wouldn't approve
> 
> J
> Xx


we dont need any help dear girl,, no one has ever invaded us,, not even the romans, unlike you lot,,, :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

This is the 21st century......anything could happen

Do you actually know the full facts on Iraq? Or have you just taken an article from the sun and taken it as gospel?

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> This is the 21st century......anything could happen
> 
> Do you actually know the full facts on Iraq? Or have you just taken an article from the sun and taken it as gospel?
> 
> J
> Xx


OMG,,, are you being serious girl ,, who do you think is going to invade scotland,, what sort of fantasy land do you live in,,, oh yes of course, its called england :lol: ,, dream on lassie :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

The only fantasy land is the one you live in where comas are an appropriate replacement of the full stop...... You don't have an answer to the other question?

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

question ??? :lol: :lol: ,,sorry girl, i just cant take you seriously,,,, enjoy your commas, colons and full stops


----------



## jamman

Many thanks for all the PMs folks it's quite touching


----------



## Mr Funk

Roddy I realise I'm fairly new here and this kind of thing may be frowned upon but you can really come across as a raving bellend sometimes.
Insulting someone and telling them they were a mercenary but they were brave enough to fight for a country is, frankly, repugnant and renders a lot of your already odd and twisted arguments utterly invalid.
Just because we don't share the same views doesn't mean we're all blinkered, deluded tubes. In many cases (mine for instance and many of the people you seem to enjoy arguing with) I'd say the opposite. Well informed, interested people who can take what they see and see what's the truth and what's the BS.
How's about you wind your neck in a bit for the sake of a bit of peace and quiet.

Anyhoo, back on subject:

Santa pod - 35,000 people and only six showers that are a mile away from the camp site. Ludicrous.


----------



## jamman

Save your breath my friend water of a ducks back and 20 PMs telling me he's a winker says it all :wink:


----------



## roddy

jamman said:


> Save your breath my friend water of a ducks back and 20 PMs telling me he's a winker says it all :wink:


i had few PMs myself in support but didnt feel the need to post about it as i feel the opinions are best aired on the open forum,,,
and funk,, youu can funk off as far as i am concerned


----------



## jamman

See Mr funk waste of time the boy is a 'tard :wink:


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> You need help. Does Scotland have their own army if they go independent? What if they get invaded? Are we supposed to send our boys off? Oh no wait roddy wouldn't approve
> 
> J
> Xx


Just to answer your question with a sensible head on.

Scotland owns, as part of the UK a fair chunk of the UKs military. And has many regiments. As an independent nation we would be entitled to that as shared resources. But apart from patrolling our fishing waters why would we need it? England is the warmonger thats been in some sort of conflict in every one of the last 100 years.. Not us! we just get dragged in as part of the union 

As for us being invaded....I remind you the ONLY nation in HISTORY to directly attack Scotland........... was England

About our army fighting for our country........ dont make me laugh. I think the world of our boys but they are just pawns in the elites quest for oil money and power these days. Armys shoukd be for defence NOT offence.


----------



## jamman

I was going to ask a question Brian as you have your sensible head on but atbthenrosknof bring called a mercenary again I really can't be bothered I might PM you it though.


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> Owns ?


Owns may be the wrong word...

"Is entitled to" is better.


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> I was going to ask a question Brian as you have your sensible head on but atbthenrosknof bring called a mercenary again I really can't be bothered I might PM you it though.


Feel free. Im a campaigner for the YES vote here, id be glad to answer any questions you may have to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## jamman

You have answered it mate cheers


----------



## brian1978

jamman said:


> You have answered it mate cheers


Sent you a responce anyway


----------



## AudiAl

I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

AudiAl said:


> I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Be careful mate, I suggested this before, when I mentioned the Canadian / Quebec vote, when Quebec voted no, but the rest of Canada voted yes, and I got a fair bit of flak on here :twisted:

Also think that's why the official Labour lobby seems to be going for no, they really reduce their chances if they lose those seats in the UK elections


----------



## roddy

so you are not a mercinery killing anybody that you are paid to,, what are you then killing anybody that you are you are told to for the profit of oil companies,,, oh wait a minute,, you believe in the the weapons of mass destruction,,, jeeez man,, how thick are you !!


----------



## roddy

AudiAl said:


> I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


dont you realise that you are the type of fool that we want away from !!


----------



## AudiAl

roddy said:


> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> dont you realise that you are the type of fool that we want away from !!
Click to expand...

Then go my friend. We'll have the nukes back before you go. Oh and the several thousand jobs that go with it. Adios.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

AudiAl said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> dont you realise that you are the type of fool that we want away from !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go my friend. We'll have the nukes back before you go. Oh and the several thousand jobs that go with it. Adios.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

WTF do you think you are going to do with your neuks ! :lol: :lol: ,, apart from feed the taxes to shareholder gravy train,,, [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## AudiAl

roddy said:


> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> dont you realise that you are the type of fool that we want away from !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go my friend. We'll have the nukes back before you go. Oh and the several thousand jobs that go with it. Adios.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF do you think you are going to do with your neuks ! :lol: :lol: ,, apart from feed the taxes to shareholder gravy train,,, [smiley=baby.gif]
Click to expand...

Might need them for the Ruskies yet, the way things are heading. You won't need them anyway, good old England will protect you and you won't have to pay a penny. Strangely ironic given that's your situation whether you're in or out of the Union.

Anyway, you still here?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

AudiAl said:


> I vote yes for Scottish indepence too. And I'm English. They clearly have a massive chip on their shoulder and they're all Socialists anyway so let them go and take all their Labour votes with them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


What an absolute .......

Scotland and England are treading diferent paths. It makes sence to go our seperate ways now, this "dont let the door hit you on the way out " attitude is so bitter.

-----------------------------------------------,...------------------------------------------------------------------

Let me put it in perspective. Lets put the shoe on the other foot......... imagine this......

Edinburgh is the center of the uk. We have 95% of the voters so a scottish government always wins. No matter who England votes for. We are sympathetic to this though and allow England to take control of 7% of these powers, but we can take them back when we please.
We are building a high speed link between Glasgow and Edinburgh, at a cost of 5 billion pounds. We ofcource expect England to pay its fair share of this. Even though its of zero benefit to them.

We want to put our nuclear weapons in the Thames becayse a disaster there will be less financially damaging, and nuclear waste reprocessing plants in Plymouth, we can ship all our waste there, the beaches in Plymouth can be closed due to plutonium particles.... but we don't care because our beaches are clean.

England has a 1.5 TRILLION oil and gas reserves, but we want them all. We can send a few quid back to keep them sweet.

Now England gets the chance to break free of this...

Its YES or NO

What would you vote?


----------



## AudiAl

You see? Massive chip on the shoulder.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978

AudiAl said:


> You see? Massive chip on the shoulder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Really?

your the one with the "dont let the door hit you" attitude.

Why are you so bitter?


----------



## Lollypop86

So you won't mind loosing the £?

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

Lollypop86 said:


> So you won't mind loosing the £?
> 
> J
> Xx


hahaah,, in she chips,,,,, :lol: ,,, i dont know where you get what you " know " :lol: but the one group of people who will not let us leave the puond is the english business comunity ,, wake up girl, or maybe since it is so late, go to sleep !!


----------



## roddy

AudiAl said:


> You see? Massive chip on the shoulder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


i think,,, hope  , that you are taking the piss mate..  [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> So you won't mind loosing the £?
> 
> J
> Xx


Lmfao jess. You dont own the pound.... the banks do.

We owe TRILLIONS of them little pounds to god knows who.... why on earth would we want to keep it?

An independent Scotland will do the right thing and take its fair share of this MASSIVE debt. If a currency union is not agreed we will have to start anew with either the euro or the scottish pound. FREE of this debt.

Its a win win situation.


----------



## Lollypop86

So what about the nhs, Europe, taxes, cost of fuel etc etc all valid questions really considering I haven't really followed the "yes vote"

Oh and I don't think I mentioned anywhere about anyone owning the pound you seem to have drawn that conclusion yourself in an attempt to make me look stupid.....

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> So what about the nhs, Europe, taxes, cost of fuel etc etc all valid questions really considering I haven't really followed the "yes vote"
> 
> Oh and I don't think I mentioned anywhere about anyone owning the pound you seem to have drawn that conclusion yourself in an attempt to make me look stupid.....
> 
> J
> Xx


NHS. This is CRITICAL to a yes vote for us, without it we will lose the NHS within 10 years. In england its already being privatised. Your health in the hands of the lowest bidder [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Taxes, we currently have zero control of these. In an iScotland we will have 100% control of this, with limited devolution we have already showed we can have a fairer syatem. Take "the bedroom tax" for eg, scotland is using its own money to offset this for our people and effectively stop it.

Cost of fuel... not sure why you mentioned this... id imagine it would be the same or cheaper. Afterall having full control of 33% of ALL Europe's oil and gass cant be a bad thing.

Europe.

Junker has said Scotland is a unique case. And will be dealt with as such, we expect a fast tracked membership at least. We have had European policies for 40 years, Scotland is not the same as say Serbia applying. And tge eu president has confirmed this.


----------



## AudiAl

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't mind loosing the £?
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao jess. You dont own the pound.... the banks do.
> 
> We owe TRILLIONS of them little pounds to god knows who.... why on earth would we want to keep it?
> 
> An independent Scotland will do the right thing and take its fair share of this MASSIVE debt. If a currency union is not agreed we will have to start anew with either the euro or the scottish pound. FREE of this debt.
> 
> Its a win win situation.
Click to expand...

The irony. Independence from nasty England but you want to keep the pound? Which means the UK dictates your interest rates. Or you can join the rip roaring successful Euro and have Germany & France dictate everything. Better off making your own currency.

By the way, I'm not bitter. I really don't care what Scotland does. If you stay then good, makes it less hassle to visit. If you go, good. It means Scottish MPs no longer vote on English matters at Westminster such as Education and the NHS.

I just hate the boo hoo woe is me attitude of Salmond and co. And if you don't take your share of the debt then what kind of position does that leave Scotland on the international stage? No one will be rushing to lend you money to pay for all those socialist policies. And oil revenue won't come to your aid. If you think you can live off that happily ever after you have another thing coming.

Anyway, this is an Audi forum so we best agree to disagree. I'm happy to continue the debate elsewhere if someone sends a link but were going massively off topic here. Let's get back to our mutual love of German engineering.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

So control of your own borders? How much money is your government going to out into that? How are you going to control people coming in and out? I don't really care for the nhs hence why I pay for private medical.....so not fussed about the big bad privatisation I'm there already

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> So control of your own borders? How much money is your government going to out into that? How are you going to control people coming in and out? I don't really care for the nhs hence why I pay for private medical.....so not fussed about the big bad privatisation I'm there already
> 
> J
> Xx


Border control  .

Like the one between north and southern ireland. Its called freedom of movement.

Puuuulease. Your starting to sound like one of our "bitter together" mobs :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

But as an independent country you will want to control that right? It's not a stupid question and neither was my first....so please don't try and insult my intelligence with your smart arse remarks

I'm not bitter.....not sure where that's been picked from, these are just questions as I've not followed it and quite frankly don't care what Scotland do

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

I've not followed it and quite frankly don't care what Scotland do

J
Xx[/quote]
well frankly my dear,, that is obvious..


----------



## Lollypop86

Good so off you pop then.....

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> But as an independent country you will want to control that right? It's not a stupid question and neither was my first....so please don't try and insult my intelligence with your smart arse remarks
> 
> I'm not bitter.....not sure where that's been picked from, these are just questions as I've not followed it and quite frankly don't care what Scotland do
> 
> J
> Xx


Im not insulting you intelligence, or saying you are bitter. I apologise if I came across as such Jessica.

We get some strange reasons flung at us from what we refer to as "bitter together" from "We wont let you watch Dr Who" to you won't get the £etc.....)

Lets be straight... we (Scotland &SNP) don't want this messy divorce image, we see england as a big brother...... but we are all grown up. And want to stand on our own proud 2 feet, we still want that big brother..... but on EVEN terms to the world. We want that big brother to become a BEST FRIEND. to stand next to on the worlds stage as equals.

Soar alba


----------



## Lollypop86

So now you really are insulting my intelligence by talking to me like I'm 2.....

I didn't say you were going to lose the £ but although I haven't been following it I do know it has been mentioned about Scotland not having the £ once they become independent.....it was a question as to how you would feel, there are a number of countries who have gone into the euro and then back to their old currency....would Scotland go the same way where a pint of milk will cost you over €2 or even sometimes €3 like it does in Cyprus.....how would you feel then?

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> So now you really are insulting my intelligence by talking to me like I'm 2.....
> 
> I didn't say you were going to lose the £ but although I haven't been following it I do know it has been mentioned about Scotland not having the £ once they become independent.....it was a question as to how you would feel, there are a number of countries who have gone into the euro and then back to their old currency....would Scotland go the same way where a pint of milk will cost you over €2 or even sometimes €3 like it does in Cyprus.....how would you feel then?
> 
> J
> Xx


How the fuck am I insulting your intelegence?

Im pretty insulted myself now. :-|

What country's have reverted back to their original currency from the euro?

Its VERY unlikly scotland would ditch the pound, a currency union would be massively beneficial to BOTH Scotland and RUK. Its probably one of the first things we would come to terns on.

I seriously doubt a pint of milk in Scotland would rocket in price, one of our larger industries is dairy farming.


----------



## brian1978

Lets not make the silly mistake of tarring country's like Cyprus and Scotland with the same brush.

Scotland per capita is a richer country than Japan...........

Or England


----------



## AudiAl

brian1978 said:


> Lets not make the silly mistake of tarring country's like Cyprus and Scotland with the same brush.
> 
> Scotland per capita is a richer country than Japan...........
> 
> Or England


Only if you assume 100% of North Sea Oil belongs to Scotland. One could argue it belongs to the UK and upon independence you would receive a share of it, not all of it.

Even if it is deemed to be Scotland's oil, the rest of the UK would be entitled to a share as part of the divorce so either way, you won't end up with 100% of it.

The SNP seem to think the UK assets are like an a la carte menu from which they can pick and chose.

From what I can gather they want 100% of the oil, 10% of the armed forces and 50% of the currency - and if they can't get their own way 0% of the national debt.

The English would be better off per head coming out of the EU as we wouldn't have to subsidise Eastern European infrastructure while our own suffers neglect. You're welcome to our place in the EU if you go your own way. In fact that would settle the currency debate too as you could have the Euro.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Scotland per capita is a richer country than Japan...........
> 
> Or England


Whilst GDP is the most commonly used measurement of a countries wealth, it may not be the most accurate indication of per capita wealth in real terms as it doesn't take foreign ownership of businesses into account. If you look at GNI, that foreign ownership starts to show itself more clearly, putting Scotland level, if not a little lower than the rest of the UK.

Obviously all of the figures for both GDP and GNI rely on a lot of assumptions as these figures are not produced for Scotland as a separate country.

Theres a lot of spin in the Scottish independence debate, with Yes campaigners always projecting the best possible outcome as the most likely and the No campaigners suggesting the opposite. I think the reality will be somewhere in between. Scotland will do well in some areas, but may find themselves worse off in others. I have a feeling that financially the average person won't be noticing any improvement in their lot though.


----------



## roddy

perhaps you are mistaken as to where / what the North Sea actually is,,,the only oil which an independent Scotland would have is that which is within our territory,, Norway etc will all still retain their sectors,, even england will still have some. :lol:


----------



## brian1978

AudiAl said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not make the silly mistake of tarring country's like Cyprus and Scotland with the same brush.
> 
> Scotland per capita is a richer country than Japan...........
> 
> Or England
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you assume 100% of North Sea Oil belongs to Scotland. One could argue it belongs to the UK and upon independence you would receive a share of it, not all of it.
> 
> Even if it is deemed to be Scotland's oil, the rest of the UK would be entitled to a share as part of the divorce so either way, you won't end up with 100% of it.
> 
> The SNP seem to think the UK assets are like an a la carte menu from which they can pick and chose.
> 
> From what I can gather they want 100% of the oil, 10% of the armed forces and 50% of the currency - and if they can't get their own way 0% of the national debt.
> 
> The English would be better off per head coming out of the EU as we wouldn't have to subsidise Eastern European infrastructure while our own suffers neglect. You're welcome to our place in the EU if you go your own way. In fact that would settle the currency debate too as you could have the Euro.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Rubbish m8. We will get most of the oil as its in our national waters. End of argument. 
And the snp has NEVER claimed it didnt want to shoulder some of the burden of debt heaped on us by successive wastefull Westminster governments. We only brought up the subject of not taking a share when Westminster started with the threat of no currency union. How could we take debt on the pound if we didnt use it as a currency? You cant have your cake and eat it.

As for us having to take the euro... when was taking the euro a requirement for getting an EU membership... plenty of eu countries dont use it.


----------



## AudiAl

brian1978 said:


> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not make the silly mistake of tarring country's like Cyprus and Scotland with the same brush.
> 
> Scotland per capita is a richer country than Japan...........
> 
> Or England
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you assume 100% of North Sea Oil belongs to Scotland. One could argue it belongs to the UK and upon independence you would receive a share of it, not all of it.
> 
> Even if it is deemed to be Scotland's oil, the rest of the UK would be entitled to a share as part of the divorce so either way, you won't end up with 100% of it.
> 
> The SNP seem to think the UK assets are like an a la carte menu from which they can pick and chose.
> 
> From what I can gather they want 100% of the oil, 10% of the armed forces and 50% of the currency - and if they can't get their own way 0% of the national debt.
> 
> The English would be better off per head coming out of the EU as we wouldn't have to subsidise Eastern European infrastructure while our own suffers neglect. You're welcome to our place in the EU if you go your own way. In fact that would settle the currency debate too as you could have the Euro.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbish m8. We will get most of the oil as its in our national waters. End of argument.
> And the snp has NEVER claimed it didnt want to shoulder some of the burden of debt heaped on us by successive wastefull Westminster governments. We only brought up the subject of not taking a share when Westminster started with the threat of no currency union. How could we take debt on the pound if we didnt use it as a currency? You cant have your cake and eat it.
> 
> As for us having to take the euro... when was taking the euro a requirement for getting an EU membership... plenty of eu countries dont use it.
Click to expand...

New countries joining the EU are required to adopt the Euro.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> How could we take debt on the pound if we didnt use it as a currency? You cant have your cake and eat it.


Surely the debt is historical? Countries cant just run up debts and then change currency to avoid them...


----------



## brian1978

AudiAl said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you assume 100% of North Sea Oil belongs to Scotland. One could argue it belongs to the UK and upon independence you would receive a share of it, not all of it.
> 
> Even if it is deemed to be Scotland's oil, the rest of the UK would be entitled to a share as part of the divorce so either way, you won't end up with 100% of it.
> 
> The SNP seem to think the UK assets are like an a la carte menu from which they can pick and chose.
> 
> From what I can gather they want 100% of the oil, 10% of the armed forces and 50% of the currency - and if they can't get their own way 0% of the national debt.
> 
> The English would be better off per head coming out of the EU as we wouldn't have to subsidise Eastern European infrastructure while our own suffers neglect. You're welcome to our place in the EU if you go your own way. In fact that would settle the currency debate too as you could have the Euro.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish m8. We will get most of the oil as its in our national waters. End of argument.
> And the snp has NEVER claimed it didnt want to shoulder some of the burden of debt heaped on us by successive wastefull Westminster governments. We only brought up the subject of not taking a share when Westminster started with the threat of no currency union. How could we take debt on the pound if we didnt use it as a currency? You cant have your cake and eat it.
> 
> As for us having to take the euro... when was taking the euro a requirement for getting an EU membership... plenty of eu countries dont use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New countries joining the EU are required to adopt the Euro.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Croatia just joined and uses the Kuna :roll:


----------



## John-H

Is the national electricity grid going to be disconnected at the border or does the benefit of union (stability, regulation, power sharing, load demand distribution, peak capacity, storage, standardisation) force some common sense?

The phase angle determines the direction and size of power flow. Who controls it? Who centrally plans?

A good example of the strength and benefit of being together under a centralised hierarchical control for the good of all.

Makes a nonsense of the false generation bidding market introduced for reasons of political doctrine I might add. Best keep the worst aspects of politics out of key national resources. For guidance of what works and is practical look at the science, the engineering and real world physics. Politics should enable it's best use and appoint who is fit and proper to entrust with it's management. Allowing stupid ideas to prevail belittle us all.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could we take debt on the pound if we didnt use it as a currency? You cant have your cake and eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely the debt is historical? Countries cant just run up debts and then change currency to avoid them...
Click to expand...

Suppose not, but its somethimg that has to be negotiated. As ive said before SNP have said scotland WILL pay its fair share. But we are not automatically obliged to.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could we take debt on the pound if we didnt use it as a currency? You cant have your cake and eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely the debt is historical? Countries cant just run up debts and then change currency to avoid them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose not, but its somethimg that has to be negotiated. As ive said before SNP have said scotland WILL pay its fair share. But we are not automatically obliged to.
Click to expand...

It does have to be negotiated. Everything will have to be negotiated. That's why I find it disappointing that people on both sides make sweeping statements about what Scotland will or won't have access to as justification for their particular cause. If Salmond was right about everything he's promised, Scotland will be the land of milk and honey, with streets paved in gold. This doesn't sound particularly realistic to me though, which is why I suspect the end result will be a Scotland that is financially no better off than before, but with the political autonomy they want.


----------



## Lollypop86

Spandex said:


> It does have to be negotiated. Everything will have to be negotiated. That's why I find it disappointing that people on both sides make sweeping statements about what Scotland will or won't have access to as justification for their particular cause. If Salmond was right about everything he's promised, Scotland will be the land of milk and honey, with streets paved in gold. This doesn't sound particularly realistic to me though, which is why I suspect the end result will be a Scotland that is financially no better off than before, but with the political autonomy they want.


For once I love your being rightness 

J
xx


----------



## NickG

Jess, i went to Cheddar Gorge yesterday... all the cheese you could ever want!!!


----------



## brian1978

Lollypop86 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does have to be negotiated. Everything will have to be negotiated. That's why I find it disappointing that people on both sides make sweeping statements about what Scotland will or won't have access to as justification for their particular cause. If Salmond was right about everything he's promised, Scotland will be the land of milk and honey, with streets paved in gold. This doesn't sound particularly realistic to me though, which is why I suspect the end result will be a Scotland that is financially no better off than before, but with the political autonomy they want.
> 
> 
> 
> For once I love your being rightness
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

For once though, hes not. Not about the negotiations. But the better off bit.

Nobodys claiming ths streets will be paved with gold, but when you have 1/3rd of europes oil and gas reserves its got to help.

The west coast is still unexplored and may well have a large volume of oil. No reason for ir not to.
Once trident is off our soil it opens up that area to prospecting.


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> For once though, hes not. Not about the negotiations. But the better off bit.
> 
> Nobodys claiming ths streets will be paved with gold, but when you have 1/3rd of europes oil and gas reserves its got to help.


It was a figure of speech, rather than a claim that the streets would _literally_ be paved with gold. But listen to Salmond talking about any given contentious issue regarding the split and he will unequivocally tell you that Scotland will get this and that and they'll be better off than before and better off than the UK. If he was actually right about all these points, not only would a vote be unnecessary, but most of the population of the UK would be packing their bags to move north of the border. This is clearly not the case, and Salmond clearly can't be correct about a number of his assertions.



brian1978 said:


> The west coast is still unexplored and may well have a large volume of oil. No reason for ir not to.
> Once trident is off our soil it opens up that area to prospecting.


No reason for it not to?? This is the sort of speculation that doesn't help the debate. Scotlands oil and gas supplies are clearly a huge asset, but they're not going to maintain the country forever, so there needs to be more justification than that.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once though, hes not. Not about the negotiations. But the better off bit.
> 
> Nobodys claiming ths streets will be paved with gold, but when you have 1/3rd of europes oil and gas reserves its got to help.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a figure of speech, rather than a claim that the streets would _literally_ be paved with gold. But listen to Salmond talking about any given contentious issue regarding the split and he will unequivocally tell you that Scotland will get this and that and they'll be better off than before and better off than the UK. If he was actually right about all these points, not only would a vote be unnecessary, but most of the population of the UK would be packing their bags to move north of the border. This is clearly not the case, and Salmond clearly can't be correct about a number of his assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The west coast is still unexplored and may well have a large volume of oil. No reason for ir not to.
> Once trident is off our soil it opens up that area to prospecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason for it not to?? This is the sort of speculation that doesn't help the debate. Scotlands oil and gas supplies are clearly a huge asset, but they're not going to maintain the country forever, so there needs to be more justification than that.
Click to expand...

Oil and gas are just the icing on our cake, even without them we could be a sucessfull independent country, I dont think anyone seriously disputes this. Remember over 1/2 of the oil is still in the ground. And when it does run out (prob not in our lifetime) there will be a massive decommissioning industry which will generate billions.


----------



## John-H

Don't you mean it will cost billions?

Did you miss my point about the national grid?


----------



## Spandex

brian1978 said:


> Oil and gas are just the icing on our cake, even without them we could be a sucessfull independent country, I dont think anyone seriously disputes this. Remember over 1/2 of the oil is still in the ground. And when it does run out (prob not in our lifetime) there will be a massive decommissioning industry which will generate billions.


No, I'm not disputing that either, but that's not really the question, is it? The question is, will you be better off?

Who will the decommissioning industry generate billions for? Scottish owned companies? Where will those billions go? As I said in another post, if you look at GNI the Scots are financially no better off than the rest of the UK population.


----------



## Lollypop86

John-H said:


> Don't you mean it will cost billions?
> 
> Did you miss my point about the national grid?


they ignoring you too John?

J
xx


----------



## John-H

Lollypop86 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean it will cost billions?
> 
> Did you miss my point about the national grid?
> 
> 
> 
> they ignoring you too John?
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I'm used to it :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

John-H said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean it will cost billions?
> 
> Did you miss my point about the national grid?
> 
> 
> 
> they ignoring you too John?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm used to it :lol:
Click to expand...

use you mod powers and bitch slap them lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Don't you mean it will cost billions?
> 
> Did you miss my point about the national grid?


No, generate. The rigs dont belong to us, we just tax the oil that they drill. The companys that own them cant just leave them in the sea. They will have to pay people to decomission them.

No sorry, I didnt miss your point, guess it would be how ireland do it.

And as for Jessica whos they?, im not ignoring john, ive been busy changing the abs ecu on a pugeot. 
And im not fucking roddy, if you and he have some sort of gripe going on fine, but please dont troll or snipe at my responses. I have no problems with you and have stuck up for you on more than one occasion.


----------



## Lollypop86

As have I for you......yet you still found it ok to talk to me like a 2 year old yesterday evening....which I have re-read and I still take it as that

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk

Can I get anyone some tea?


----------



## brian1978

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as an independent country you will want to control that right? It's not a stupid question and neither was my first....so please don't try and insult my intelligence with your smart arse remarks
> 
> I'm not bitter.....not sure where that's been picked from, these are just questions as I've not followed it and quite frankly don't care what Scotland do
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Im not insulting you intelligence, or saying you are bitter. I apologise if I came across as such Jessica.
> 
> We get some strange reasons flung at us from what we refer to as "bitter together" from "We wont let you watch Dr Who" to you won't get the £etc.....)
Click to expand...

This is the apology I gave to you, as well as stating that if it came across as such it was not ment.

The "bitter together" thing was not ment at you, or implying that you yourself are bitter. Its just a sarcastic name we give to the no camp due to the constant streem of abuse and negativity we get from them.

Nobody was talking to you like a 2 year old.

But if you dont accept that or the apology fine, I wont lose sleep over it.


----------



## AudiAl

It's probably time we draw a line under this topic and move on before we all fall out with one another. We'll just have to agree to disagree. Half of Scotland feels shafted by England and wants out, half of England feels the Scots have a chip on their shoulder and would be pleased to see them go. We've all made it clear where we stand - so lets get back on topic and move on.


----------



## jamman

Now there's a good idea


----------



## John-H

Hey that's a good idea. This is supposed to be the little things thread and we were talking about bins, which are quite small - but some people were talking BIG things and poured scorn on us talking little things but then Brian rode up and heroically started a BIG things thread for the combatants to wage war but lo and behold people started talking little things on it - which only goes to show you just can't win in topsy turvy TT la la land which we all love. So I thought if you can't beat 'em join 'em and chipped in with a big thing called the National grid but the logic, symbolism and analogy to the Scottish question seem overlooked.

I don't know who owns the rigs by the way but that wasn't my main point.

I must say that I love Scotland, its culture and its people that I have had the pleasure to meet. I have been there every year for a holiday and feel that I may have been born there in a past life. So it saddens me to think that we can't all get on, both as a nation pooling its resources and as friends on here having interesting debates and helping each other out. Of course we can if we try and we know that really don't we?


----------



## brian1978

Car insurance........

Just took out a policy with Chris Knott. Was the best price and cover and I know I have a fair few mods...

But £449 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AudiAl

brian1978 said:


> Car insurance........
> 
> Just took out a policy with Chris Knott. Was the best price and cover and I know I have a fair few mods...
> 
> But £449 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Typical tight fisted Scot!

Just kidding bud. Have you tried Adrian Flux?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

At the risk of starting another international incident...

That sounds a lot, would have been cheaper if you lived in England 

Helmet on, head down,...... Incoming!


----------



## Lollypop86

Shug750S said:


> At the risk of starting another international incident...
> 
> That sounds a lot, would have been cheaper if you lived in England
> 
> Helmet on, head down,...... Incoming!


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha HA

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> At the risk of starting another international incident...
> 
> That sounds a lot, would have been cheaper if you lived in England
> 
> Helmet on, head down,...... Incoming!


Probably. Other things cheaper here though so it evens out.

Tried a lot of company's. Just mods I suppose. Was £340 before I started tinkering.


----------



## John-H

People driving with tunnel vision onto roundabouts and not giving way to those already on them. This gets me with mini roundabouts when people barrelling straight on don't slow down and treat you with contempt because you are blocking their straight through route by having the audacity to use the roundabout as a roundabout.

This one was a good one though - I was turning right at a 50m diameter roundabout with two lanes going round, so I'm in the right hand lane indicating right and I see a car coming onto the roundabout from the left and they don't slow down for me (I might have been going straight on!) so I flashed them to draw attention and indicated left so they can see I'm exiting - but they stay in the left lane as we merged side by side. So, I presumed they are exiting straight onto the two lanes of the dual carriageway with me - Ok that'll be fine and they must have seen me as we are side by side. Next moment the car comes sideways towards me - they're only turning right!

I didn't have time to blow the horn - just yank the steering wheel round and it was the squeal of my tyres they heard which suddenly caused their only reaction - a look of confusion. I was forced to go round the roundabout with them. I could see the driver through my passenger window and I'm staring at them in disbelief waiting for some sort of response - nothing - blinkers firmly on as they made their exit. There were other people in the car so I can only hope one of them had seen what happened and told them. It's a good job my car turns tight and it was a dry road.


----------



## Lollypop86

you dont like roundabouts then John? lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H

Only little ones that annoy me :lol: - I actually think roundabouts are fine - providing people use them properly


----------



## Lollypop86

you like driving round MK then lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H

I believe it has a few. There is always the magic roundabout in Swindon:


----------



## Lollypop86

what the fuck! lol

Horse flies.....they annoy me....what is their purpose apart from to bite me when I'm trying to clean my car!!!!! Got 3 yesterday! 1 on the left shin, 1 on the right thigh and 1 on my side near my bra strap!!!!! I'm in fuckin agony and for what?! URGH

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> I believe it has a few. There is always the magic roundabout in Swindon:


See, this is what happens when designers do acid. :lol:


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Same in Colchester where I live, if you think you get idiots on mini roundabouts...... :roll:










Edit: Ok don't know how to embed pictures properly?

Here's the roundabout
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gre ... dabout.svg


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Lollypop86 said:


> (facepalm)
> 
> J
> xx


That in reply to me I'm guessing? 8)


----------



## Shug750S

TomBorehamUK said:


> Same in Colchester where I live, if you think you get idiots on mini roundabouts...... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok don't know how to embed pictures properly?
> 
> Here's the roundabout
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gre ... dabout.svg


Yep, my daughter went to uni there. I found the roundabouts so weird I used to go round the back of the town centre rather than get confused with cars coming from every angle, even if it took longer.


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Shug750S said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same in Colchester where I live, if you think you get idiots on mini roundabouts...... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok don't know how to embed pictures properly?
> 
> Here's the roundabout
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gre ... dabout.svg
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my daughter went to uni there. I found the roundabouts so weird I used to go round the back of the town centre rather than get confused with cars coming from every angle, even if it took longer.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a nightmare when you don't know it, along with all the other double/mini roundabouts that lead up to the college, I pretty much always go round the right of the roundabout (greenstead side) as it's quicker because you always get tits blocking the road coming out of Tesco :roll:


----------



## Jenny H

Flies :!:


----------



## John-H

Button or zip?


----------



## Jenny H

John-H said:


> Button or zip?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

to get back on thread,,, people that don't like roundabouts [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> what the fuck! lol
> 
> Horse flies.....they annoy me....what is their purpose apart from to bite me when I'm trying to clean my car!!!!! Got 3 yesterday! 1 on the left shin, 1 on the right thigh and 1 on my side near my bra strap!!!!! I'm in fuckin agony and for what?! URGH
> 
> J
> xx


Post a pic so we can see just how bad those bites are... ;-)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

This is the one on my thigh.......

J
xx


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> This is the one on my thigh.......
> 
> J
> xx


Bloody hell!

Would like more pics of thigh (and bra strap area) please. This needs to be thoroughly examined...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TomBorehamUK

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Shug750S

Lollypop86 said:


> This is the one on my thigh.......
> 
> J
> xx


Looks like a horse did that not a horsefly!


----------



## Lollypop86

lol got on on my shin aswel and then one on my side....I full on got attacked whilst cleaning my car on Sunday  and they itch like hell, the skin is all tight and boiling hot too 

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> This is the one on my thigh.......
> 
> J
> xx


OUCH !!!!!!! bloody `ell J


----------



## Lollypop86

I know right not good  and my trousers have been irritating it to hell!

J
xx


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> I know right not good  and my trousers have been irritating it to hell!
> 
> J
> xx


I'm still waiting for more pics of your thighs ;-)

I suspect I may be waiting some time! Lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

for them to go on here? you'll be waiting forever lol

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> for them to go on here? you'll be waiting forever lol
> 
> J
> xx


LOL...... that quick ?


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha yep lol

J
xx


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> ha ha yep lol
> 
> J
> xx


You did say 'on here' - you could always PM them... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## thegasman

Those occasions when you let people out at junctions when traffic is crawling and you get completely blanked !!!!! even a subtle acknowledgement would do but they cannot be arsed..... GRRRRRRRRR [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## AudiAl

thegasman said:


> Those occasions when you let people out at junctions when traffic is crawling and you get completely blanked !!!!! even a subtle acknowledgement would do but they cannot be arsed..... GRRRRRRRRR [smiley=furious3.gif]


Something that really pisses me off on the daily commute is when the car in front insists on leaving a huge gap between him and the next car, so that every time you approach a junction someone pulls out into the space making you lose momentum and trashing your mpg figures. I leave a safe distance between me and the car in front but not enough for someone to pull out. I'm taking single track A road here, with average speed of about 50.

And people who approach a green light and get progressively slower as they get nearer to it so instead of sticking at a constant 30 and getting through, they slow down to about 10 by which time it does actually change and then you have to wait three weeks for it to go green again. And when it finally does, you have to wait for the same car that caused you to stop in the first place to remember where his handbrake is and fumble around finding first gear so only a few cars get through before they go red again.

I'm not an angry or a violent man, but I would love to drag these people from their cars and give them a good kicking!

OK ... Maybe I am just a touch angry...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## thegasman

oh dont you just love those people..... they are not in the minority either !!!!! 
I have now stopped counting to 10.... its achieves nothing !!!!!!


----------



## Shug750S

AudiAl said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those occasions when you let people out at junctions when traffic is crawling and you get completely blanked !!!!! even a subtle acknowledgement would do but they cannot be arsed..... GRRRRRRRRR [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Something that really pisses me off on the daily commute is when the car in front insists on leaving a huge gap between him and the next car, so that every time you approach a junction someone pulls out into the space making you lose momentum and trashing your mpg figures. I leave a safe distance between me and the car in front but not enough for someone to pull out. I'm taking single track A road here, with average speed of about 50.
> 
> And people who approach a green light and get progressively slower as they get nearer to it so instead of sticking at a constant 30 and getting through, they slow down to about 10 by which time it does actually change and then you have to wait three weeks for it to go green again. And when it finally does, you have to wait for the same car that caused you to stop in the first place to remember where his handbrake is and fumble around finding first gear so only a few cars get through before they go red again.
> 
> I'm not an angry or a violent man, but I would love to drag these people from their cars and give them a good kicking!
> 
> OK ... Maybe I am just a touch angry...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I hate the ones who crawl up to a green light and just as it changes realise and boot it and go though on Amber / Red, leaving me sitting there.
If only they made a bit of effort we'd have both got through.


----------



## AudiAl

And the old codgers (usually in a Micra or delapadated old Ford Escort) who insist on testing their brakes every ten seconds, averaging 35 in a 60 limit (15 on mild bends) and somehow rocket up to 45 the second they enter a 40 limit...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Skid Mark

Warm beer


----------



## thegasman

Skid Mark said:


> Warm beer


Noooooooooo


----------



## John-H

thegasman said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm beer
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo
Click to expand...

Now hold on - beer should not be cold - you loose flavour that way. Real ale should generally be served at the temperature of a cellar :wink:


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm beer
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now hold on - beer should not be cold - you loose flavour that way. Real ale should generally be served at the temperature of a cellar :wink:
Click to expand...

Real Ale is to beer as Cristal is to lambrusco :roll:


----------



## thegasman

Weekends at work


----------



## Lollypop86

stupid people in the work place

J
xx


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> stupid people in the work place
> 
> J
> xx


Oh yes..... the public !!!!


----------



## Otley

Lollypop86 said:


> stupid people in the work place
> 
> J
> xx


Couldn't agree more, had a briefing on Thursday morning about the use of hand held mobile phones while driving. One of my managers bleating on about how he had to dismiss one of our drivers, as he was reported by a member of the public, on his phone while driving. 
Friday morning, afore mentioned manager (who can see on the tracking system) that my vehicle is in motion, rings me with a query. On the hands free phone in the cab? I hear you ask.... Nope... On my personal mobile. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

did you answer it? lol

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Nope, my co driver and I just sat and looked at each other in disbelief. He left a message. 
Just had a call from another manager regarding a returned item I brought back yesterday. 
"Where exactly did you put it?" he asked, I told him it went in the returns section where ALL returns go. He says both he & the returns operative have been and checked and it's not there. There are 2 cameras in that section, so I said just look at the camera evidence, he can't be bothered with that though. He rings back a couple of mins later and says stop worrying we've found it, turns out it was at the side of another container that's a completely different shape, size and colour but both of them thought they were two of the same products. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AudiAl

Slamming your own hand in your own car door while cleaning it. Which is exactly what I somehow managed to do a few weeks ago. And it still hurts!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

Sitting at Dartford Crossing for an hour this morning. Why can't they use the matrix boards to tell you an hour delay so you can divert at the previous exit, rather than tell you 50 yds after the last exit?

When they built it the deal was once cash paid back and certain amount reached no tolls, but like always government is grabbing your hard earned.

Only reason traffic builds up is the tolls.


----------



## AudiAl

Shug750S said:


> Sitting at Dartford Crossing for an hour this morning. Why can't they use the matrix boards to tell you an hour delay so you can divert at the previous exit, rather than tell you 50 yds after the last exit?
> 
> When they built it the deal was once cash paid back and certain amount reached no tolls, but like always government is grabbing your hard earned.
> 
> Only reason traffic builds up is the tolls.


That's why I live out in the country! The closest I get to a traffic jam is a 3 minute delay on the outskirts of Norwich lol.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Deer that think it's a good idea to play chicken with a tt........

J
Xx


----------



## Skid Mark

Road tax (just paid mine online) cracking value for money [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## brittan

Lollypop86 said:


> Deer that think it's a good idea to play chicken with a tt........
> 
> J
> Xx


. . . . . but playing chicken with a Porsche can mean Oh deer!


----------



## Lollypop86

yea thats not great, the deer could have caused a lot more damage than it did and it ran off screaming, didnt notice the damage till I got home when I first looked it looked like no damage at all but then I picked up on the small rippling dents on the wing urgh

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Idiots that are so preoccupied with their mobile phone, they don't have a clue what's going on around them!
Driving along a 'B' road, 30mph speed limit this morning, there's a zebra crossing ahead. The pavement to my left (on which a man is walking with is back to me, texting on his phone,) ends at the crossing, it goes no further on that side of the road. After you cross the zebra the path continues on the other side of the road.
I slowed to about 20mph because I knew what was about to happen, sure enough it did. This idiot got to the crossing and swung round the bollard straight into the path of my car. As I was prepared, he got the shock of his life when I made out I'd had to slam on and blast my horn. :twisted: 
What a tool.


----------



## jamman

I would be interested just how many accidents are caused by people preoccupied with their fucking mobile face ache updating


----------



## Otley

I would be interested to find out how the law would view the situation if I didn't anticipate what was about to happen and would have run this chap over, on a crossing!


----------



## AudiAl

Otley said:


> I would be interested to find out how the law would view the situation if I didn't anticipate what was about to happen and would have run this chap over, on a crossing!


You'd probably be jailed for driving without due care and attention. Cyclists piss me off too. I sometimes drive to Cambridge and they are everywhere. Undertake, overtake, don't stop at red lights, cut in front of you etc. The worst thing is when you sit at the lights at a junction and three of them pull up beside your car. I'm indicating left, the lights change so they ride right in front of me, turning right! Then give me a dirty look as if I'm some kind of psycho.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley

The one that really bugs me about cyclists, they're quite happy riding along the road, I find a safe place to get 40 ft of wagon past, then further up the road the lights change to red. I stop, the pr1ck on the bike jumps up on the pavement, across the junction of the side road and back in front. The lights change to green and I've got to p1ss about behind them again until I find another safe place. :evil: 
It's either the road or the pavement... Choose ONE!


----------



## AudiAl

Otley said:


> The one that really bugs me about cyclists, they're quite happy riding along the road, I find a safe place to get 40 ft of wagon past, then further up the road the lights change to red. I stop, the pr1ck on the bike jumps up on the pavement, across the junction of the side road and back in front. The lights change to green and I've got to p1ss about behind them again until I find another safe place. :evil:
> It's either the road or the pavement... Choose ONE!


Here here. Preferably the pavement. In parts of Norwich the pavements are quite wide so they painted a line down the middle and made half a cycle lane. Much more sensible than painting a narrow line on the roads.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .


----------



## AudiAl

roddy said:


> why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .


Good shout. Lorries should be banned from leaving the inside lane on dual carriageways to put an end to them overtaking each other with one doing 1mph more than the other. It takes about 2 miles for them to pass, in the meantime everyone else is stuck behind both doing about 57mph. Seriously, why do they do that? Is it just one demonstrating to the other that his lorry has more power or isn't speed limited? Just stay in the slow lane and do us all a favour 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .


You do realise it's illegal to cycle on the pavement?


----------



## A3DFU

jamman said:


> I would be interested just how many accidents are caused by people preoccupied with their fucking mobile face ache updating


Well me, I *LOVE* people being on their mobiles all the time! It means loads more clients in the future 

These days I'm sorting lower back pain and loads of other joint pains for my clients. I bet in 15 to 20 years from now I'll get client after client who needs a painful neck sorting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> I would be interested just how many accidents are caused by people preoccupied with their fucking mobile face ache updating


I dont even know how people can use their phone whilst driving, going from a button phone and knowing how many presses of each button to write a sentence was ok, but touch screen qwerty keyboard? I think I used to sound like I was drunk so now my phone sits happily in the cubby below the ashtray

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise it's illegal to cycle on the pavement?
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to doing your cycling proficiency at school.....

J
xx


----------



## roddy

used to be we went to school to learn to read and write,, and learned to cycle on the way home..


----------



## Lollypop86

I did it after school for an hour over 6 weeks.....taught me about safety on the roads, how far you should be from the curb, signals to make etc etc......

.....something went wrong at your school then if they taught you to use ,,,,,, instead of ...... just saying

J
xx


----------



## roddy

I guess I was more interested in riding my bike than ,,, and ...., maybe that's why I can go for a drive without running into deer,,, just saying........


----------



## Lollypop86

clearly, and yep because I went out looking for a deer because I thought "hey fuck me to give Rodders something to ,,,,,,,,,,,,, about I'll find a deer to play chicken with"......(facepalm) just saying

J
xx


----------



## jamman

**************************
Personal abuse removed
**************************
I clearly remember being taught the rights and wrongs on a bike during term time.


----------



## roddy

to get back on topic,, talking about little things that annoy you,, 
**************************
Personal abuse removed
**************************


----------



## John-H

No more please. We don't want to have to lock the thread now do we?


----------



## Lollypop86

THE LITTLE THINGS THAT ANNOY ME ARE THUNDER BUGS!

J
xx


----------



## Otley

roddy said:


> why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .


If you bought it.... a truck brought it.... as the saying goes.
BUT, if that's the way it has to be, all slow moving lorries are now banned from the roads. The whole of the world grinds to a halt. Seriously. How do you think EVERY convenience we all take for granted gets from where it's produced/imported to where we buy/use it? Oh that's right TELEPORTATION. It's broken down into tiny particles and beamed through the interweb. NOT.
It's transported on a slow movin truck, loaded to the [email protected]@ks to maximise efficiency.
I know you're trying to wind me up my friend, sorry but it's not going to work. :-*


----------



## Otley

AudiAl said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .
> 
> 
> 
> Good shout. Lorries should be banned from leaving the inside lane on dual carriageways to put an end to them overtaking each other with one doing 1mph more than the other. It takes about 2 miles for them to pass, in the meantime everyone else is stuck behind both doing about 57mph. Seriously, why do they do that? Is it just one demonstrating to the other that his lorry has more power or isn't speed limited? Just stay in the slow lane and do us all a favour
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yup, that's EXACTLY why we do it! We like to prove to each other that our wagons are faster than theirs, even if it means holding up the entire road. The slower we can creep past the better the demonstration. 
Which IS the SLOW lane by the way?


----------



## Lollypop86

there is no slow lane fast lane structure on the motorways.....theres the outside lane which everyone should be using, then the middle for overtaking, then the inside for over taking......just over taking faster each time lol

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Can the shoulder be used for fast overtaking too Jess? Pleeeeeese.


----------



## Lollypop86

no coz thats called undertaking duhhh

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Naughty step?


----------



## Lollypop86

lets go! lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm)

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

People promising to take action and fail to comply = breaking their word :evil:


----------



## roddy

Otley said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> why have to choose one when they are perfectly entitled to use either,, might as well say that car driveres are entitled to complain about large lorries going too slow on public highways shelfishly holding everybody else up,,,, personally i always cycle on the pavment when at all possible and do get a little impatient with cyclists on the road when there is a pavment / cycle track that they could / should be using .
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought it.... a truck brought it.... as the saying goes.
> BUT, if that's the way it has to be, all slow moving lorries are now banned from the roads. The whole of the world grinds to a halt. Seriously. How do you think EVERY convenience we all take for granted gets from where it's produced/imported to where we buy/use it? Oh that's right TELEPORTATION. It's broken down into tiny particles and beamed through the interweb. NOT.
> It's transported on a slow movin truck, loaded to the [email protected]@ks to maximise efficiency.
> I know you're trying to wind me up my friend, sorry but it's not going to work. :-*
Click to expand...

Oatley,, calm down man , calm down, or at least aim your response at the proper target,,, ( i knew that i would end up being blamed for those opinions which i did not post but none the less have been construed to be be mine ) read what i wrote and not what others have ,,, i have no problem with slow moving lorries whither it be on motorways or anywhere else, tbh they seldom cause me any problem as generally they cause a tailback of lemmings who can not overtake and usually i manage to cruise past the whole line with little or no effort to find miles of unobstructed road ahead ,, my problems with HGV drivers is a different issue which i need not go into just now,, my point was that i think that one class of slow moving road users castigating another, whither it be HGVs, tractors , horse riders , etc or some cyclists, some of whom aparently take 6 weeks of schooling to learn how to ride a bike, (which is not exactlyy rocket science :roll: ) is a bit rich...every group of road user is entitled to use the road in the method which is conjusive with that mode of transport,,, i would accept that a little bit of consideration for other road users should be exercised, but what group do that, none really , so why jump on cyclists.. as i live in the relatively rural area of N E scotland i apreciate the need for road transport and know all about the " bought it brought " it aspect so please direct your responses a little more pointedly as i am certainly not trying to wind you up... :wink:


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> some of whom aparently take 6 weeks of schooling to learn how to ride a bike, (which is not exactlyy rocket science :roll: )


Cycling is very simple. I vaguely remember learning at the age of 4. Learning the laws regarding cycling on the roads (or not :wink: ) does seem to take some people a little longer...


----------



## Lollypop86

roddy said:


> some of whom aparently take 6 weeks of schooling to learn how to ride a bike


Maybe if your going to "quote" someone you should maybe learn how to quote what they actually said..

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S

1. cars refusing to move out of the right hand lane when the inside 2 are empty.

I drove from J9 to J4 on the M25 early last Saturday and was in the inside lane all the time apart from pulling out to middle to overtake trucks.

Was only doing 70 - mid 70s so whilst technically over the limit not that fast. Not sure if I was undertaking, more like moving with the flow (virtually none as not much traffic that early) rather than undertaking?

At one point moved from inside lane to 3rd lane to overtake a mk1 and then after passing him went back to inside, he was just sat in middle lane until I lost him totally, doing about 60.

Why can't they get over to the left?

2. Cars doing 45 on a clear 60 / NSL road, who then carry on doing 45 at the next village when there's a 30 limit.


----------



## jamman

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> some of whom aparently take 6 weeks of schooling to learn how to ride a bike, (which is not exactlyy rocket science :roll: )
> 
> 
> 
> Cycling is very simple. I vaguely remember learning at the age of 4. Learning the laws regarding cycling on the roads (or not :wink: ) does seem to take some people a little longer...
Click to expand...

Succinct and to the point :wink:


----------



## Otley

A3DFU said:


> People promising to take action and fail to comply = breaking their word :evil:


My apologies Dani, I have been a busy boy of late, I will try to carry out the 'acid test' this weekend and let you know the result. 
 Sorry


----------



## A3DFU

Otley said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> People promising to take action and fail to comply = breaking their word :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies Dani, I have been a busy boy of late, I will try to carry out the 'acid test' this weekend and let you know the result.
> Sorry
Click to expand...

Errrrr, I certainly wasn't talking about you!!! So no worries 

I'm a bit in the same boat at the moment = very busy, which is good


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> 1. cars refusing to move out of the right hand lane when the inside 2 are empty.
> 
> I drove from J9 to J4 on the M25 early last Saturday and was in the inside lane all the time apart from pulling out to middle to overtake trucks.
> 
> Was only doing 70 - mid 70s so whilst technically over the limit not that fast. Not sure if I was undertaking, more like moving with the flow (virtually none as not much traffic that early) rather than undertaking?
> 
> At one point moved from inside lane to 3rd lane to overtake a mk1 and then after passing him went back to inside, he was just sat in middle lane until I lost him totally, doing about 60.
> 
> Why can't they get over to the left?
> 
> 2. Cars doing 45 on a clear 60 / NSL road, who then carry on doing 45 at the next village when there's a 30 limit.


I think we (the forum) have discussed this before. I dont think it says anywhere in law that you cannot undertake if done safely. The "safley" aspect would be down the individual policeman should you be reported for a careless driving offence. But doubt it would hold up in court if you genuinely undertook the maneuver responsibly.


----------



## AudiAl

Rule 163

stay in your lane if traffic is moving slowly in queues. If the queue on your right is moving more slowly than you are, you may pass on the left.

And for all you truckers, Rule 169

Do not hold up a long queue of traffic, especially if you are driving a large or slow-moving vehicle. Check your mirrors frequently, and if necessary, pull in where it is safe and let traffic pass.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

still? lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Royal Mail.....had something sent to me on Tuesday by 1st class recorded.....now friday and its still not here.....getting slightly impatient now

URGH

J
xx


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> Royal Mail.....had something sent to me on Tuesday by 1st class recorded.....now friday and its still not here.....getting slightly impatient now
> 
> URGH
> 
> J
> xx


The postie is probably stuck behind a lorry that's slowly overtaking another lorry. Don't worry, it will be with you next week I guess.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

it bloody wants to be otherwise I'll be pissed off

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 9 times out of 10 it's the sender not the postie.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 9 times out of 10 it's the sender not the postie.
> Hoggy.


Isn't that the truth


----------



## AudiAl

Lollypop86 said:


> it bloody wants to be otherwise I'll be pissed off
> 
> J
> xx


J... You're always pissed off lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

It's definitely the postie got the tracking number and the sender could even be out of pocket on this one, got a lot of trust in the sender  delivered everything else

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978

AudiAl said:


> Rule 163
> 
> stay in your lane if traffic is moving slowly in queues. If the queue on your right is moving more slowly than you are, you may pass on the left.
> 
> And for all you truckers, Rule 169
> 
> Do not hold up a long queue of traffic, especially if you are driving a large or slow-moving vehicle. Check your mirrors frequently, and if necessary, pull in where it is safe and let traffic pass.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


What rules are these, if its the highway code it is just advice. No lawfull or binding regulations.


----------



## Spandex

The Highway Code contains both advice and (paraphrased) laws. In this case though, neither of those are laws.

However, driving without due care and attention is defined as driving that falls below the standard of what would be expected of a competent and careful driver, and the Highway Code can be referenced as an example of that standard in court. So, going against the 'advice' could still leave you on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## SBL

People who pull up to roundabouts and junctions who stop and then start to look around to see if they're OK to go.
Arghhh, drive me around the bend.


----------



## jamman

That days on holiday pass so much quicker than days at work.


----------



## markymark1

Motorists who have no clue when it comes to entering a yellow box junction and don't!!!! and hold up all the traffic behind them, then move off when the lights are just about to turn red leaving everyone else seething!!!! :evil: 
Please note all you guilty culprits.....When turning right, you may enter the chequered box as long as your exit is clear.

Rant over


----------



## Lollypop86

people who cheat on their other halves and think its ok to parade their other partner infront of people then have the audacity to give other people stick for not agreeing with their views....

J
xx


----------



## burns

Lollypop86 said:


> people who cheat on their other halves and think its ok to parade their other partner infront of people then have the audacity to give other people stick for not agreeing with their views....
> 
> J
> xx


I wonder to whom you could possibly be referring...? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

I wonder indeed......cant you get arrested for adultery??

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT

Lollypop86 said:


> I wonder indeed......cant you get arrested for adultery??
> 
> J
> xx


Sadly no but a law should be passed allowing 1 single punch to the junk for anyone witnessing such acts.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

oh that would have been nice 

J
xx


----------



## burns

Lollypop86 said:


> I wonder indeed......cant you get arrested for adultery??
> 
> J
> xx


No, but having sex with a dog is still a criminal offence :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

burns said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder indeed......cant you get arrested for adultery??
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> No, but having sex with a dog is still a criminal offence :wink:
Click to expand...

So they could still get nicked anyway? lol

J
xx


----------



## burns

No comment! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

burns said:


> No comment! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: we're dangerous together lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

I think perhaps a guide needs to be written ?


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll go and sit on the naughtty step 

J
xx


----------



## Marco34

Who's moderating this thread, my reply and previous comments have gone?


----------



## Hoggy

Marco34 said:


> Who's moderating this thread, my reply and previous comments have gone?


Hi, I removed Jess F/animal post, so with that removed, yours didn't apply.
Hoggy.


----------



## Marco34

Hoggy said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's moderating this thread, my reply and previous comments have gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I removed Jess F/animal post, so with that removed, yours didn't apply.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy. The previous content is still rather unsavory and it's clear with whom they are referring. Other peoples private lives should not be brought into a forum.

This may well be the flame room but surely anyone, whether it be a TT forum member or a TTOC member should have acceptable conduct, even more so if representing the club or committee. I've been reading comments that I would expect to see on a lavatory wall and that's not just the flame room.

Given the ongoing issues surrounding the TTOC and the value I was getting out of it, I sadly decided to let my membership expire. I own a TT to enjoy driving and meeting like minded people. Fortunately, the North West crew are a great bunch; Phil has built on what Les created. We have ex TT owners that still attend regularly. This surely is the essence of what taking pride and enjoyment in our cars is about.


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's moderating this thread, my reply and previous comments have gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I removed Jess F/animal post, so with that removed, yours didn't apply.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoggy. The previous content is still rather unsavory and it's clear with whom they are referring. Other peoples private lives should not be brought into a forum.
> 
> This may well be the flame room but surely anyone, whether it be a TT forum member or a TTOC member should have acceptable conduct, even more so if representing the club or committee. I've been reading comments that I would expect to see on a lavatory wall and that's not just the flame room.
> 
> Given the ongoing issues surrounding the TTOC and the value I was getting out of it, I sadly decided to let my membership expire. I own a TT to enjoy driving and meeting like minded people. Fortunately, the North West crew are a great bunch; Phil has built on what Les created. We have ex TT owners that still attend regularly. This surely is the essence of what taking pride and enjoyment in our cars is about.
Click to expand...

Well said - a big +1


----------



## shshivji

Marco34 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's moderating this thread, my reply and previous comments have gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I removed Jess F/animal post, so with that removed, yours didn't apply.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoggy. The previous content is still rather unsavory and it's clear with whom they are referring. Other peoples private lives should not be brought into a forum.
> 
> This may well be the flame room but surely anyone, whether it be a TT forum member or a TTOC member should have acceptable conduct, even more so if representing the club or committee. I've been reading comments that I would expect to see on a lavatory wall and that's not just the flame room.
> 
> Given the ongoing issues surrounding the TTOC and the value I was getting out of it, I sadly decided to let my membership expire. I own a TT to enjoy driving and meeting like minded people. Fortunately, the North West crew are a great bunch; Phil has built on what Les created. We have ex TT owners that still attend regularly. This surely is the essence of what taking pride and enjoyment in our cars is about.
Click to expand...

Couldn't say it better my self! Some of the language and topics that have been discussed is disgraceful, it's not a forum to discuss other peoples lives, it's supposed be like minded people enjoying their cars. This sort of behaviour has really left a sour taste.....

Shak


----------



## Sutty

Totally agree with previous comments and feelings.


----------



## Hoggy

Marco34 said:


> Given the ongoing issues surrounding the TTOC and the value I was getting out of it, I sadly decided to let my membership expire. I own a TT to enjoy driving and meeting like minded people. Fortunately, the North West crew are a great bunch; Phil has built on what Les created. We have ex TT owners that still attend regularly. This surely is the essence of what taking pride and enjoyment in our cars is about.


Hi, I'm sure many have & probably many more will in the future.There are lots of expired TTOC membership banners.
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy

I have no idea nor interest who the poster/s were referring to with that sort of post but TBH I don't understand why the moderators took so long in deciding to delete the frankly vile post and those which companied it. Once again this puerile vulgarity pervades on the forum..


----------



## jamman

The fact I can't blow bubbles from bubble gum anymore, all I do is get it going and then spit it straight at the person opposite which can on occasion be equally satisfying.


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> The fact I can't blow bubbles from bubble gum anymore, all I do is get it going and then spit it straight at the person opposite which can on occasion be equally satisfying.


I'm afraid that that just isnt TT related so someone will no doubt moan about your incompetence to keep it TT related......

Why are people so quick to jump on the band wagon that everything is about someone on the TTF......

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

shshivji said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hoggy. The previous content is still rather unsavory and it's clear with whom they are referring. Other peoples private lives should not be brought into a forum.
> 
> This may well be the flame room but surely anyone, whether it be a TT forum member or a TTOC member should have acceptable conduct, even more so if representing the club or committee. I've been reading comments that I would expect to see on a lavatory wall and that's not just the flame room.
> 
> Given the ongoing issues surrounding the TTOC and the value I was getting out of it, I sadly decided to let my membership expire. I own a TT to enjoy driving and meeting like minded people. Fortunately, the North West crew are a great bunch; Phil has built on what Les created. We have ex TT owners that still attend regularly. This surely is the essence of what taking pride and enjoyment in our cars is about.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't say it better my self! Some of the language and topics that have been discussed is disgraceful, it's not a forum to discuss other peoples lives, it's supposed be like minded people enjoying their cars. This sort of behaviour has really left a sour taste.....
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...




Sutty said:


> Totally agree with previous comments and feelings.


Me too. I fully agree with the above posts.

I still do monthly meets and I, like the "North-Westerners" have regulars from my old Club Audi days as well as expired TTOC members. We always have a good time. To me that is what enjoying our cars and company is all about.

My TTOC membership has expired. I'm a TTF member since 8th December 2000 and a paid up member of TTOC since 21st December 2000 with Russell (Forge) as chairman. I held various and at times four different 'offices' of TTOC and it has been fun for many years. I have made many friends during those 14 years.

The new way of "communicating" not only here but also more publicly on Facebook is not my way! Therefore I, like Marco, Sutty and shshivji (Mark, Alan and Shak) will not renew my TTOC membership until such time a more civilised attitude prevails again.


----------



## ImolaTT

A3DFU said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hoggy. The previous content is still rather unsavory and it's clear with whom they are referring. Other peoples private lives should not be brought into a forum.
> 
> This may well be the flame room but surely anyone, whether it be a TT forum member or a TTOC member should have acceptable conduct, even more so if representing the club or committee. I've been reading comments that I would expect to see on a lavatory wall and that's not just the flame room.
> 
> Given the ongoing issues surrounding the TTOC and the value I was getting out of it, I sadly decided to let my membership expire. I own a TT to enjoy driving and meeting like minded people. Fortunately, the North West crew are a great bunch; Phil has built on what Les created. We have ex TT owners that still attend regularly. This surely is the essence of what taking pride and enjoyment in our cars is about.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't say it better my self! Some of the language and topics that have been discussed is disgraceful, it's not a forum to discuss other peoples lives, it's supposed be like minded people enjoying their cars. This sort of behaviour has really left a sour taste.....
> 
> Shak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with previous comments and feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I fully agree with the above posts
Click to expand...

Well said so do i


----------



## A3DFU

ImolaTT said:


> Well said so do i


I've added a bit to my post Andrea :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

considering that you all appear to condone what I had posted just speaks volumes (and as mentioned before why have you all automatically assumed that I was talking about someone on the forum? Do you know something I dont??)  I pray that it never happens to you

Its funny how yet again that double standard seems to appear with certain individuals, yes this is a forum, a forum with a NON-TT section....funny that, someone posts about beastiality and everyone has a good ol read, someone speaks their mind about a topic that is discussed daily in tabloids, on forums, in chat rooms, on social media and they are the devil 

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

The grab handle on my door scars when I rub my key against it. Really annoying!


----------



## Lollypop86

shaunhutchinson said:


> The grab handle on my door scars when I rub my key against it. Really annoying! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Those pesky grab handles "shakes fist" lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The grab handle on my door scars when I rub my key against it. Really annoying! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Those pesky grab handles "shakes fist" lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

You too 

The rubber scrapes of them so easily, I need to stop handling my bits with the keys in my hand.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Been thinking about a big knob... but scared the dog will chew the end off it!

My current one is also covered in scars from when the dog gets his mouth around it!


----------



## Lollypop86

shaunhutchinson said:


> Been thinking about a big knob... but scared the dog will chew the end off it!
> 
> My current one is also covered in scars from when the dog gets his mouth around it!


I think there is one in the group buy

J
xx


----------



## AudiAl

shaunhutchinson said:


> Been thinking about a big knob... but scared the dog will chew the end off it!
> 
> My current one is also covered in scars from when the dog gets his mouth around it!


Was it painful?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

I think Ive said this before but ignorant people......its not bliss it does just mean your a cunt.....

J
xx


----------



## clewb

I hate drivers who have a defective headlight. They continue to drive the car without remedying the situation and pose a danger to everyone else on the road. grr


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> I think Ive said this before but ignorant people......its not bliss it does just mean your a doodah.....
> 
> J
> xx


Well said: 'doodah'

(... and gear stick)


----------



## Guzi

when the lads in the gym who go on the punch bag constantly look at themselves in the mirror during. How the fuck can you focus on technique and power while you are looking in the mirror. It winds me up.


----------



## Lollypop86

Guzi said:


> when the lads in the gym who go on the punch bag constantly look at themselves in the mirror during. How the fuck can you focus on technique and power while you are looking in the mirror. It winds me up.


Because they love themselves that much they learnt how to multitask just so they could do that lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the lads in the gym who go on the punch bag constantly look at themselves in the mirror during. How the fuck can you focus on technique and power while you are looking in the mirror. It winds me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they love themselves that much they learnt how to multitask just so they could do that lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

You should just do what the rock does and shout "FOCUS"... :lol:


----------



## Guzi

I just fancy walking up to them and say what you doing? Lol


----------



## brian1978

People in airport queues who think they are "special" and join the priority queue, normally reserved for disabled, elderly and people with small children.

What annoys me more?

The airport staff that let them through instead of sending them to the back of the queue that they should have been in!


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> People in airport queues who think they are "special" and join the priority queue, normally reserved for disabled, elderly and people with small children.
> 
> What annoys me more?
> 
> The airport staff that let them through instead of sending them to the back of the queue that they should have been in!


Anything for a quiet life lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy

people with small children who think they are special !!


----------



## Shug750S

Whoops, pressed return before typing....


----------



## Shug750S

brian1978 said:


> People in airport queues who think they are "special" and join the priority queue, normally reserved for disabled, elderly and people with small children.
> 
> What annoys me more?
> 
> The airport staff that let them through instead of sending them to the back of the queue that they should have been in!


Agree, I'm in the CIP queue and others often try and use it, although they tend to get sent to the other, longer queue if no gold card. Probably as I always travel scruffy for comfort.

Love the looks I sometimes get from the crew as they presume I'm in the wrong queue, until they see the boarding pass and start pouring the champagne


----------



## roddy

CIP ,,, ha ha,, :lol:


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> people with small children who think they are special !!


I think people with small kids shoukd be put on first, pushchairs etc... just hold people up and greetin weans always sound better from far away, even if its just for a little bit.

Personally id put them in the hold with the suitcases :lol:


----------



## jamman

Forum member breaking his car selling everything I contact him about some parts...... do I even get a reply NOPE


----------



## roddy

the search feature on this forum... :?


----------



## MrWomble

The f*ckwits who call hyper/supercars overpriced "pieces of sh*t" and (usually Americans) say they can tune a car that's faster for a fraction of the cost. Yeah, you can.....but it still won't be a Lambo !


----------



## mullum

jamman said:


> Forum member breaking his car selling everything I contact him about some parts...... do I even get a reply NOPE


Perhaps he knows you're a wind up merchant and doesn't want anything to do with you ? Just a thought.


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum member breaking his car selling everything I contact him about some parts...... do I even get a reply NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he knows you're a wind up merchant and doesn't want anything to do with you ? Just a thought.
Click to expand...

No he has now replied poor bloke has just written his car off

Stop searching my posts it plain sad Mr :-* :lol: :lol:

How's the "wife" :wink:


----------



## mullum

What are you trying to say about my wife ?
Ask WAK, he's met her, as have several other forum members.
Just how despicable are you prepared to be in your bullying James ? Are you going to insult my family now ?


----------



## jamman

I don't know your family nor would I care to insult them I'm sure they must be all lovely people with a good sense of humour.

I was enquiring how she is as if memory serves me well you hadn't seen her for months and months before the rolling road that you pulled out of before anouncing your intention to organise another one (although that seems to have not been done) :roll: :-*

edit edit edit :wink:


----------



## mullum

Explain why you put "wife" in inverted commas, 
and show where I've announced my intention to organise a rolling road day.

Otherwise, you're talking lies. All to discredit me because I have the nerve to disagree with you.

You've never met my wife so why would you ask how she is ? I've never met your daughter, you know, the one who was insulted by someone on here - which resulted in you being "a little bit upset". But I don't ask about her do I.

Don't even mention my wife, seriously.


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> All to discredit me because I have the nerve to disagree with you.


You really think that bovvvers me one little bit, really....seriously :?

My "daughter" is very well thank you for asking 

EDIT


----------



## mullum

As usual - unable to answer the points put to you. Why ? Because to answer them would be to expose you as a liar and a (what did you call me earlier ?) Mr ?
(I may edit that quote if it's slightly different, in the interest of truth and honesty - not something you'd understand of course).


----------



## John-H

I've edited both your posts - are we done?


----------



## mullum

Thank goodness for that ! 
I'm hoping I can get my Saturday night back now :-D


----------



## Shug750S

Jeez, too much aggression and anger on here some days.

It's the weekend, enjoy it!


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> I've never met your daughter, you know, the one who was insulted by someone on here - which resulted in you being "a little bit upset".


I promise to never post pictures on the forum that dont involve a car.....unless drunk 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met your daughter, you know, the one who was insulted by someone on here - which resulted in you being "a little bit upset".
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to never post pictures on the forum that dont involve a car.....unless drunk
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I have it Jessica :wink:

See you at ADI


----------



## Skeee

Stoo pit wimmin on my teley famous only for some sex tape and nuffink else. So now I have to pick up the remote again!


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Stoo pit wimmin on my teley famous only for some sex tape and nuffink else. So now I have to pick up the remote again!


lol have you gone all chav class on us Skeee???

J
xx


----------



## MrWomble

When certain "chav" looking folk in slower cars sit up your arse, no matter what speed you do. Like there's a race happening that only they know about. Or people who sit up your arse on slip roads, only to drive under the speed limit when they join the motorway. :?


----------



## John-H

It's been said a million times before - people on motorways in dense rush hour traffic who on the first sign of a wisp of mist, turn on their fog lights to blind you, despite you only being just behind them and able to see (before they turned them on) a mile past them perfectly well. And now you can't tell when the brake lights go on. What is the point? :roll:

And they forget to turn them off for the next week!


----------



## brian1978

MrWomble said:


> When certain "chav" looking folk in slower cars sit up your arse, no matter what speed you do. Like there's a race happening that only they know about. Or people who sit up your arse on slip roads, only to drive under the speed limit when they join the motorway. :?


This and halfwits that pull out of a junction on an empty country road, right in front of you causing you to brake to let them out.... then do 35mph


----------



## Spandex

John-H said:


> It's been said a million times before - people on motorways in dense rush hour traffic who on the first sign of a wisp of mist, turn on their fog lights to blind you, despite you only being just behind them and able to see (before they turned them on) a mile past them perfectly well. And now you can't tell when the brake lights go on. What is the point? :roll:
> 
> And they forget to turn them off for the next week!


And another one that's been said many times before: people who insist on driving at a constant 40mph regardless of the posted limit... I live near and regularly use a single carriageway road that varies between 30mph, 40mph and NSL as it passes through villages and stretches of open countryside and it is very rare to be behind someone who speeds up to 60, or slows down to 30 when entering the different zones.

I used to think it must look odd to them, how I disappear behind them as they cruise through villages at 10mph over the limit, and then suddenly reappear as they potter along at 20mph below the limit in an NSL zone. Then I realised they probably haven't looked in their mirror for hours, so have no idea I'm even there at all...


----------



## John-H

Ah yes. Members of the 40 mph club. They annoy me too and another trait they seem to have is to flash you once you've managed to overtake them down a straight. Yes, I know you were there - that's why I indicated, overtook and pulled back in :roll:

Even worse; at night, they trundle along on dip beam so you can't see down the road ahead to find out if it's straight enough to overtake. This is the first half of a known nighttime club tactic to annoy other road users behind them. It can go on for miles. When you do manage to overtake - that's when they decide to put their main beam on! This is the second half of the tactic.

They of course rapidly catch you up at the next 30 Mph zone (because they don't slow down) and you can almost hear them chucking to themselves as they sit on your rear bumper. This is another part of their game - to let you know you (a non club member) are now holding them up :evil:


----------



## MrWomble

brian1978 said:


> MrWomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> When certain "chav" looking folk in slower cars sit up your arse, no matter what speed you do. Like there's a race happening that only they know about. Or people who sit up your arse on slip roads, only to drive under the speed limit when they join the motorway. :?
> 
> 
> 
> This and halfwits that pull out of a junction on an empty country road, right in front of you causing you to brake to let them out.... then do 35mph
Click to expand...

That regularly happens to me. Or when it's a blind junction and they just leap out instead of crawling.


----------



## Pinja

People on public transport...
Blaring music out shitty earphones.
Sniffing. Blow your nose!
Use the shelves for your bags, not the seat next to you.
Don't stand either side of the door when there's 50 people trying to get off.

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Pinja

Lollypop86 said:


> I think Ive said this before but ignorant people......its not bliss it does just mean your a doodah.....
> 
> J
> xx


Absolutely!


----------



## Mr Funk

Office politics.
I've never worked in an office other than this one (been working 20+ years, been here a year) so it's all a bit odd to me.
But really? Why do people feel the need to share absolutely everything about their personal lives?
I don't care.


----------



## MrWomble

Mr Funk said:


> Office politics.
> I've never worked in an office other than this one (been working 20+ years, been here a year) so it's all a bit odd to me.
> But really? Why do people feel the need to share absolutely everything about their personal lives?
> I don't care.


My office has nothing but bitching and moaning. It's pretty depressing.


----------



## Otley

I used to cover for the fleet maintenance girl while she was on holiday, once spent 2 weeks solid in our transport office, I was SO glad when they got someone else to do it. The amount of back stabbing and downright nastiness towards work colleagues that weren't there to defend themselves was unbelievable. :x


----------



## Mr Funk

Don't get me wrong, I'm lucky to work with people I actually really like. I spent the previous nine years pretty much working independently which turned me into a miserable bastard. I'm still an unapproachable, miserable prick but at least now I'm part of a hard working, fun team. There's no real bitching because of the job we do - it means that we're pretty open when there's a problem so it's aired and forgotten pretty quickly.
It's just the constant need to tell everyone every detail of their private lives, and to try and find out about mine that wigs me out a bit. 
Still, it could be much worse.


----------



## MrWomble

Dopey b*tches with massive 4x4's they don't really need, whom nearly crash into you and generally drive like morons, then give YOU the dead eye. :evil:


----------



## tom2020

MrWomble said:


> When certain "chav" looking folk in slower cars sit up your arse, no matter what speed you do. Like there's a race happening that only they know about. Or people who sit up your arse on slip roads, only to drive under the speed limit when they join the motorway. :?


Ditto.


----------



## jamman

Real Madrid [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## brian1978

"Upside doon heeds"

Seriously, if you are going bald you do NOT need to compensate by growing an impressive beard... now you just look like your heads on upside down..... It is not a good look. :lol:


----------



## John-H

Mixed messages. I bought some things the other day and the shop assistant said, "Would you like a bag?" I said,"Yes please." The shop assistant said, "That will be 5p though..." looking at me disapprovingly. I said, "Better not then, I've managed to carry them this far, I can make it to the car", (thinking an ashamed shade of green). The shop assistant then said, "We donate the bag money to charity." Oh. Was I then supposed to say, "I'll take three bags then... No make it 20 bags here's £1"? Trapped in an embarrassing moral dilemma I imagined a way out involving a bag on my head and the shopping all over the floor but at least nobody could see me. I just said "Thanks" and hoped nobody noticed


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Mixed messages. I bought some things the other day and the shop assistant said, "Would you like a bag?" I said,"Yes please." The shop assistant said, "That will be 5p though..." looking at me disapprovingly. I said, "Better not then, I've managed to carry them this far, I can make it to the car", (thinking an ashamed shade of green). The shop assistant then said, "We donate the bag money to charity." Oh. Was I then supposed to say, "I'll take three bags then... No make it 20 bags here's £1"? Trapped in an embarrassing moral dilemma I imagined a way out involving a bag on my head and the shopping all over the floor but at least nobody could see me. I just said "Thanks" and hoped nobody noticed


Was this in Scotland... We have to by law charge for bags. Came into force on the 20th October.

It's to reduce waste, and so far it seems to be working, I've went through about 1/4 of the bags I normally do in a week.


----------



## John-H

Yes, but bang goes my source of kitchen bin liners. I always recyclable my other used plastic bags. I'm sure the Sainsbury ones go to make orange fleeces :lol:

Did you know it takes about five times the emery to make a paper bag than a plastic bag?


----------



## Shug750S

John-H said:


> Mixed messages. I bought some things the other day and the shop assistant said, "Would you like a bag?" I said,"Yes please." The shop assistant said, "That will be 5p though..." looking at me disapprovingly. I said, "Better not then, I've managed to carry them this far, I can make it to the car", (thinking an ashamed shade of green). The shop assistant then said, "We donate the bag money to charity." Oh. Was I then supposed to say, "I'll take three bags then... No make it 20 bags here's £1"? Trapped in an embarrassing moral dilemma I imagined a way out involving a bag on my head and the shopping all over the floor but at least nobody could see me. I just said "Thanks" and hoped nobody noticed


Can't work out the policy in M&S. Spend £50 on food and it's 5p for the bag. Spend £1.50 on a pair of socks and get a free bag. :?


----------



## Shug750S

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed messages. I bought some things the other day and the shop assistant said, "Would you like a bag?" I said,"Yes please." The shop assistant said, "That will be 5p though..." looking at me disapprovingly. I said, "Better not then, I've managed to carry them this far, I can make it to the car", (thinking an ashamed shade of green). The shop assistant then said, "We donate the bag money to charity." Oh. Was I then supposed to say, "I'll take three bags then... No make it 20 bags here's £1"? Trapped in an embarrassing moral dilemma I imagined a way out involving a bag on my head and the shopping all over the floor but at least nobody could see me. I just said "Thanks" and hoped nobody noticed
> 
> 
> 
> Was this in Scotland... We have to by law charge for bags. Came into force on the 20th October.
> 
> It's to reduce waste, and so far it seems to be working, I've went through about 1/4 of the bags I normally do in a week.
Click to expand...

You guys have it tough. See you've got lower drink drive limits coming in soon as well... personally can't see why it's not zero all over UK, at least removes the temptation for some to have a 'swift pint' then drive home


----------



## John-H

There are bigger risks when driving than having a pint which won't take you anywhere near the limit. Being tired, being stressed in a hurry, having kids the car, a loose dog, different shoes - all these things affect risk. Driving twice the miles on the same basis doubles your risk of an accident. By that argument don't drive. But then one "needs" to or is that a choice?


----------



## brian1978

Shug750S said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed messages. I bought some things the other day and the shop assistant said, "Would you like a bag?" I said,"Yes please." The shop assistant said, "That will be 5p though..." looking at me disapprovingly. I said, "Better not then, I've managed to carry them this far, I can make it to the car", (thinking an ashamed shade of green). The shop assistant then said, "We donate the bag money to charity." Oh. Was I then supposed to say, "I'll take three bags then... No make it 20 bags here's £1"? Trapped in an embarrassing moral dilemma I imagined a way out involving a bag on my head and the shopping all over the floor but at least nobody could see me. I just said "Thanks" and hoped nobody noticed
> 
> 
> 
> Was this in Scotland... We have to by law charge for bags. Came into force on the 20th October.
> 
> It's to reduce waste, and so far it seems to be working, I've went through about 1/4 of the bags I normally do in a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys have it tough. See you've got lower drink drive limits coming in soon as well... personally can't see why it's not zero all over UK, at least removes the temptation for some to have a 'swift pint' then drive home
Click to expand...

Zero is impractical, eating over ripe fruit or accidently swallowing a mouthful of mouthwash would get you banned from driving.

I'm not a fan of the new limit... 
(I'm totally against drinking and driving) but people marginally over the new limit are no scourge on society, it's the ones that go to the pub and drink 9 pint of beer and drive home with a real risk of wiping out a family.

Only 10% accidents involve alcohol, I'd rather they focused on the other 90%. I'd also like to see harsher punishments for people well over the limit. Automatic jail sentence for anyone over 2 times the limit and a lifetime ban sounds fair to me.


----------



## MrWomble

The fact I spent 26 minutes watching a video on YouTube of a car meet from a few weeks ago, and my car wasn't filmed/in the final edit leaving. Yet they'll include a Fiesta with orange wheels and a wasp in it's exhaust. Slightly offended. It was like that in all the pictures too. They took photo's of boggo standard Puntos and an Astra with a half built subwoofer thing. :?


----------



## Trouble4

it is nice once in a while to see your car get in a video or picture of it in a Show's post..... all my car ever gets in is the craziest / funniest / ugliest MK1 TT's honor roll :lol:

So, I do what I like whether or not anybody else likes and not much to go ..Thank Goodness...... 8)


----------



## MrWomble

Trouble4 said:


> it is nice once in a while to see your car get in a video or picture of it in a Show's post..... all my car ever gets in is the craziest / funniest / ugliest MK1 TT's honor roll :lol:
> 
> So, I do what I like whether or not anybody else likes and not much to go ..Thank Goodness...... 8)


If it was all the exotica and expensive stuff I don't think I'd of been fussed. But it's that feeling of "how the f*** did that get included over mine ?" that's annoying. Maybe next time I'll just weld a straight pipe as an exhaust and spray lighter fluid on the tips before setting off. They seem to like things that pop and spit constantly.


----------



## Trouble4

> If it was all the exotica and expensive stuff I don't think I'd of been fussed. But it's that feeling of "how the f*** did that get included over mine ?" that's annoying. Maybe next time I'll just weld a straight pipe as an exhaust and spray lighter fluid on the tips before setting off. They seem to like things that pop and spit constantly.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: true

have fun.............


----------



## MrWomble

Trouble4 said:


> If it was all the exotica and expensive stuff I don't think I'd of been fussed. But it's that feeling of "how the f*** did that get included over mine ?" that's annoying. Maybe next time I'll just weld a straight pipe as an exhaust and spray lighter fluid on the tips before setting off. They seem to like things that pop and spit constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: true
> 
> have fun.............
Click to expand...

Better idea. I'll just light the whole car. They'll love seeing a fireball on wheels.


----------



## Skid Mark

The 1 million tog duvet the wife sticks on the bed for winter, gonna spend the next few months sweating my baps off every night [smiley=bomb.gif]

What the fook is a tog anyway?


----------



## MrWomble

Skid Mark said:


> The 1 million tog duvet the wife sticks on the bed for winter, gonna spend the next few months sweating my baps off every night [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> What the fook is a tog anyway?


Women seem to be red hot when you're freezing and be freezing while you're red hot. :?


----------



## Lollypop86

coming back from holiday and it being cold......not sure how I feel about this weather!

J
xx


----------



## cherie

Should come and sit in our office, our heating/aircon is broken and we were up to 83deg yesterday!


----------



## John-H

Must be a really old system to be in Fahrenheit :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I keep having to remind myself not to wake up, put my bikini on and go and sit out by the pool......;(

J
xx


----------



## mwad

John-H said:


> Must be a really old system to be in Fahrenheit :wink:


That's what I thought

Either that or the office is VERY hot  :lol:


----------



## mwad

Lollypop86 said:


> I keep having to remind myself not to wake up, put my bikini on and go and sit out by the pool......;(
> 
> J
> xx


It could be worse - you could forget the bikini :twisted: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Joiners who price their estimate according to your post code, not the work and material involved [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley

Busybodies who grass you up, rather than come and tell you they have a problem with your conduct! [smiley=argue.gif] 
On my normal Thursday run, I have to deliver a pub in a 7.5 ton (except for access) village. I've been doing this same run for the lions share of 4 years, never an issue.
Completed the delivery today, got to the top of the village, there's a police van waiting on a side road. That's me getting a tug then, I thought. Sure enough I turned the corner and the police van peeled out behind me, blue lights on and a toot on the siren.
I knew exactly what it was going to be about, so I jumped out and took my delivery printout. 
Really decent policeman, asked "Where have you been/ Where are you going." Standard question upon finding a 28 ton truck in a 7.5 ton limit. If you haven't got a valid reason, you're in a whole heap!
Showed him the printout showing I had just delivered the pub and he could see the next drop was over the other side of the village, back out of the weight limit. No laws broken, he's happy with me being there.
He then explains that there has been a complaint from a resident about me using the weight limit as a cut through.
Now, as I've been doing the same run for around 4 years and there has never been a complaint, I'm now thinking it's a recently arrived resident that's a grass. 
So, in conclusion to my little rant, if I'm correct and it is a newcomer, not only have they bought a house in a weight limit, where there is a pub, that will require beer, on a big truck (rather large oversight eh ?) they've not got the [email protected] to come stop and confront me to my face, instead get the law involved to try and get me into trouble.
Better luck next time eh?  
I bet they like a cheeky half at the pub as well, how do they think it gets there? we turn a tap on at the brewery and it flows through an underground pipe to the back of the bar? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Cloud

I bet it was s a teetotal little old lady with nothing better to do than twitch her net curtains all day!


----------



## Otley

It's one of those 'not on my doorstep' types.
"I'll have my groceries delivered, my bins emptied, my street gritted in the winter, my drains cleaned out and ale delivered to my local but, I won't tolerate wagons coming past my PRECIOUS house."
Might campaign to get all those types moved onto one estate..... See how long it takes them to find something else to complain about. :twisted:


----------



## samgilding

Otley said:


> Busybodies who grass you up, rather than come and tell you they have a problem with your conduct! [smiley=argue.gif]
> On my normal Thursday run, I have to deliver a pub in a 7.5 ton (except for access) village. I've been doing this same run for the lions share of 4 years, never an issue.
> Completed the delivery today, got to the top of the village, there's a police van waiting on a side road. That's me getting a tug then, I thought. Sure enough I turned the corner and the police van peeled out behind me, blue lights on and a toot on the siren.
> I knew exactly what it was going to be about, so I jumped out and took my delivery printout.
> Really decent policeman, asked "Where have you been/ Where are you going." Standard question upon finding a 28 ton truck in a 7.5 ton limit. If you haven't got a valid reason, you're in a whole heap!
> Showed him the printout showing I had just delivered the pub and he could see the next drop was over the other side of the village, back out of the weight limit. No laws broken, he's happy with me being there.
> He then explains that there has been a complaint from a resident about me using the weight limit as a cut through.
> Now, as I've been doing the same run for around 4 years and there has never been a complaint, I'm now thinking it's a recently arrived resident that's a grass.
> So, in conclusion to my little rant, if I'm correct and it is a newcomer, not only have they bought a house in a weight limit, where there is a pub, that will require beer, on a big truck (rather large oversight eh ?) they've not got the [email protected] to come stop and confront me to my face, instead get the law involved to try and get me into trouble.
> Better luck next time eh?
> I bet they like a cheeky half at the pub as well, how do they think it gets there? we turn a tap on at the brewery and it flows through an underground pipe to the back of the bar? [smiley=bomb.gif]


Nothing I hate more then a busy body! If they've got the time of day to bother with crap like that they can't have much going on in life.


----------



## MrWomble

I know the feeling. There's a nosey old cow that lives on my girlfriends estate. Many times I've been sat waiting or dropping the girlfriend off and she's stood in her window gorping. The moment you tag her, she closes the blinds.


----------



## Templar

This bloody thread... Just can't remove it from my post wall even though I've tried all the unsubscribe tools ect...grrr


----------



## mullum

Templar said:


> This bloody thread... Just can't remove it from my post wall even though I've tried all the unsubscribe tools ect...grrr


Haha ! I know what you mean, I "participated" in a mk2 section thread (today I ...) 2 years ago and it still goes to the top of my "unread-participated" list :-/


----------



## John-H

Have you tried clicking the unsubscribe link in the reply email notification?


----------



## Templar

John-H said:


> Have you tried clicking the unsubscribe link in the reply email notification?


I made sure I unchecked the subscribe box a while ago John. I don't get emails but keeps popping up near the top of 'view your posts' page.


----------



## Lollypop86

When you discuss something during the day about knobheads speeding up behind you and then they try to overtake........and then it [email protected]

J
xx


----------



## MrWomble

Lollypop86 said:


> When you discuss something during the day about knobheads speeding up behind you and then they try to overtake........and then it [email protected]
> 
> J
> xx


Happens to me like every other day. Don't think I've ever had this problem in any other car.


----------



## Lollypop86

I couldnt believe it! why are some people in such a fucking rush!

J
xx


----------



## Spandex

Being overtaken by an idiot is a good thing. It's always better to have them in front of you where you can see and avoid them, than behind you where you're at the mercy of their terrible driving.


----------



## MrWomble

Spandex said:


> Being overtaken by an idiot is a good thing. It's always better to have them in front of you where you can see and avoid them, than behind you where you're at the mercy of their terrible driving.


I don't understand the need to park in someone's boot till a stretch of road appears that they can overtake on. Though saying that, half the time it's not even a safe place to overtake in the first place.


----------



## Lollypop86

MrWomble said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being overtaken by an idiot is a good thing. It's always better to have them in front of you where you can see and avoid them, than behind you where you're at the mercy of their terrible driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the need to park in someone's boot till a stretch of road appears that they can overtake on. Though saying that, half the time it's not even a safe place to overtake in the first place.
Click to expand...

This guy didnt even tailgate me, he literally came speeding up behind me and must have been going at some speed through the 30 that I went through and then as I was doing 60 down a national speed limit, he must have easily been doing a 100, I managed to remember the plate and reported him to the police because the road is quite a rural road with deer and other animals quite happily running across the road, going at that speed and hitting something like that could not just kill him but anyone else on the road at the same time.......what an absolute [email protected]

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S

MrWomble said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being overtaken by an idiot is a good thing. It's always better to have them in front of you where you can see and avoid them, than behind you where you're at the mercy of their terrible driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the need to park in someone's boot till a stretch of road appears that they can overtake on. Though saying that, half the time it's not even a safe place to overtake in the first place.
Click to expand...

Problem seems to be that lots of drivers don't look further ahead than the car in front. I was on the A11 a couple of weeks back, on a single carrigeway but approaching a dual where limit went from 50 to NSL. Had a car right up my rear, despite me being 30 yards or so behind the van in front of me, which was doing about 45.

I slowed down so as to give me space to ramp it up and time overtake just as it opens out and we hit the dual section, funny how as I then floored it to overtake just as we got there, the car behind me just dropped away. No sign of him for the next 10 minutes, then I see him crowding cars on the next single lane section about 3 cars back...


----------



## MrWomble

Shug750S said:


> MrWomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being overtaken by an idiot is a good thing. It's always better to have them in front of you where you can see and avoid them, than behind you where you're at the mercy of their terrible driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the need to park in someone's boot till a stretch of road appears that they can overtake on. Though saying that, half the time it's not even a safe place to overtake in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem seems to be that lots of drivers don't look further ahead than the car in front. I was on the A11 a couple of weeks back, on a single carrigeway but approaching a dual where limit went from 50 to NSL. Had a car right up my rear, despite me being 30 yards or so behind the van in front of me, which was doing about 45.
> 
> I slowed down so as to give me space to ramp it up and time overtake just as it opens out and we hit the dual section, funny how as I then floored it to overtake just as we got there, the car behind me just dropped away. No sign of him for the next 10 minutes, then I see him crowding cars on the next single lane section about 3 cars back...
Click to expand...

I dislike the ones who overtake and give you the "I'm winning" look as they go by.


----------



## Lollypop86

MrWomble said:


> I dislike the ones who overtake and give you the "I'm winning" look as they go by.


You mean the "I'm a class A cock and think I'm driving a race car look"?

J
xx


----------



## MrWomble

Lollypop86 said:


> MrWomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike the ones who overtake and give you the "I'm winning" look as they go by.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the "I'm a class A cock and think I'm driving a race car look"?
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

That's the one. Had a young lad in a supercharged Corsa giving my car the once over last night. Then he proceeded to speed off like he was the fastest thing on the road. Could of spent the money on making the car look nicer, it looked a heap of shite. Cheap body kit and crappy paint job. I doubt it was even packing any serious power, all you could hear was the supercharger.


----------



## brian1978

Probably been said before..... but....

Morons who put fog lights on at the meet hint of light mist, or people who put them on in the rain.

Was stuck behind a tit with the rear one on for few miles on Sunday, visibility was down to a terrifying half mile. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex

What is it with people who can't take responsibility for their actions... Yesterday evening I came out the house to find my front bumper on the road in front of the car, barely attached at one end and badly cracked in a few places. Someone must have decided to park in front of me, but cut it so fine they scraped down the front wing and caught the corner of the bumper, pulling it almost completely off.

Firstly, how bad a driver do you have to be to hit a parked car at the side of a wide road and secondly, how much of a coward do you have to be to not own up to your mistake?

This is why I hate people.


----------



## brian1978

Spandex said:


> What is it with people who can't take responsibility for their actions... Yesterday evening I came out the house to find my front bumper on the road in front of the car, barely attached at one end and badly cracked in a few places. Someone must have decided to park in front of me, but cut it so fine they scraped down the front wing and caught the corner of the bumper, pulling it almost completely off.
> 
> Firstly, how bad a driver do you have to be to hit a parked car at the side of a wide road and secondly, how much of a coward do you have to be to not own up to your mistake?
> 
> This is why I hate people.


Bastards


----------



## j8keith

Spandex said:


> What is it with people who can't take responsibility for their actions... Yesterday evening I came out the house to find my front bumper on the road in front of the car, barely attached at one end and badly cracked in a few places. Someone must have decided to park in front of me, but cut it so fine they scraped down the front wing and caught the corner of the bumper, pulling it almost completely off.
> 
> Firstly, how bad a driver do you have to be to hit a parked car at the side of a wide road and secondly, how much of a coward do you have to be to not own up to your mistake?
> 
> This is why I hate people.


 :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: Hope you catch the persons of dubious parentage.


----------



## MrWomble

brian1978 said:


> Probably been said before..... but....
> 
> Morons who put fog lights on at the meet hint of light mist, or people who put them on in the rain.
> 
> Was stuck behind a tit with the rear one on for few miles on Sunday, visibility was down to a terrifying half mile. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


People who don't put their lights on when it's hammering it with rain on the motorway.


----------



## Otley

Spandex said:


> What is it with people who can't take responsibility for their actions... Yesterday evening I came out the house to find my front bumper on the road in front of the car, barely attached at one end and badly cracked in a few places. Someone must have decided to park in front of me, but cut it so fine they scraped down the front wing and caught the corner of the bumper, pulling it almost completely off.
> 
> Firstly, how bad a driver do you have to be to hit a parked car at the side of a wide road and secondly, how much of a coward do you have to be to not own up to your mistake?
> 
> This is why I hate people.


I'm afraid that's the world we live in today. People just do not seem to care about other peoples possessions. 
If it happened to them, they would kick off but, no one saw them do it to yours, so they're happy to drive away and leave you to pick up the pieces. Ar$eholes! I hope they get a hole in their shoe and stand in dog egg! :x


----------



## John-H

Spandex said:


> What is it with people who can't take responsibility for their actions... Yesterday evening I came out the house to find my front bumper on the road in front of the car, barely attached at one end and badly cracked in a few places. Someone must have decided to park in front of me, but cut it so fine they scraped down the front wing and caught the corner of the bumper, pulling it almost completely off.
> 
> Firstly, how bad a driver do you have to be to hit a parked car at the side of a wide road and secondly, how much of a coward do you have to be to not own up to your mistake?
> 
> This is why I hate people.


Not good - full sympathy. Sounds a bit extreme. Check deliveries from large vehicles.


----------



## Spandex

Don't think there's much chance of finding the culprit... I found the time to take the bumper off today and the damage is pretty extensive, with most of the mounting points ripped out and cracks everywhere, so I don't know if it's salvagable. Will call round some breakers, but it's a sport model (it's a BMW E39 5 series) and the bumpers don't hang around long as they're a popular upgrade for people with non-sport models. Oh well...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Touts who buy gig tickets and immediately sell them on 'GetMeIn', 'ViaGoGo' or any of the other secondary ticket sights at 10x the face value  They should be strung up by the balls and [smiley=rifle.gif]

Luckily I got tickets for the gig (seated upstairs, not down in the pit like I wanted), but know loads of people who didn't get any&#8230;

The Government really should make it law that tickets can only be sold on second-hand at face value + p&p.


----------



## PaulS

My microwave cooker. After it has completed a cooking cycle, it switches off and emits 4 loud bleeps. If you don't open the door very soon after, it emits 4 loud bleeps every so often to remind you to open the door and take out whatever you have cooked. Fair enough. But If you happen to open the door, at the same time that it has started another cycle of 4 bleeps, you would expect that it would react to you opening the door, and cancel the bleeping. But it doesn't. It emits another 4 loud bleeps _whilst the door is open_ :-x

The automatic 'switch the interior lights on' on my Mondeo, when I park and switch the ignition off. Presumably intended to make exiting the car easier in the dark. But the time period that the lights stay on never seems quite long enough for me to gather up my stuff and get out of the car, before the lights switch off. So I end up rushing to beat the timeout, and usually fail, which means I have to manually switch the interior lights on and off totally defeating the object of the system in the first place :x

The remote control on my Humax satellite receiver. The on/off function never seems to work first time, you always have to press it _twice_ to get it to switch on, despite fitting new batteries and pointing the thing directly at the receiver :x

Stuff like this drives me mad!

We have an HD television. I bought it to enjoy the superior picture quality of HD programs. My Wife loves watching Strictly come dancing, but I'm not interested in it , so I'll leave her to it when its on. The amount of times I've come back into the room only to find that she's got it on SD..... :roll:

ETA - and another one - automated telephone marketing messages. I mistakedly entered my home telephone number on an online application form a while ago. Presumably they sold my number to a marketing company. This now means I get continual messages from those bastard ppi companies. My _automated_ answering service is now full of _automated_ marketing messages. It's like a comedy scene where somebody with two phones holds each phone up to each other and lets the people on each phone talk to each other! Kind of defeats the object, doesn't it? It's got so bad I've now unplugged the phone :x

ETA yet another one (I'm on a roll ) Lorry drivers on the M11: You just know what's going to happen when you see one of them stuck up the arse of the one in front, whilst in the inside lane - they are going to pull out on you and engage in a spot of elephant racing. So you end up stuck behind them for ages whilst they pass the lorry in the inside at a speed differential of 0.005 mph. 5 minutes later when they've gained enough length on the lorry they are passing, if you are lucky, they'll pull in in front of the lorry that they just passed, achieving absolutely nothing but pissing off car drivers behind. Why do they do this, what goes through their minds?

Apologies for a lot of moaning, but I have now reached the age where I am officially a miserable old git! (And enjoying every minute of it  )


----------



## Shug750S

Kids running around in a restaurant in the evening, and/or babies screaming all through the bloody meal, anoying everyone there apart from their own parents who seem imune to the noise.

If you have kids who don't sit at the table and eat nicely, take them out early, to a McDs or a Haverster or somewhere, not the local italian on a Saturday night!

Been there, done that, and don't want my night out ruined by a screaming brat!


----------



## Cloud

Shug750S said:


> Kids running around in a restaurant in the evening, and/or babies screaming all through the bloody meal, anoying everyone there apart from their own parents who seem imune to the noise.
> 
> If you have kids who don't sit at the table and eat nicely, take them out early, to a McDs or a Haverster or somewhere, not the local italian on a Saturday night!
> 
> Been there, done that, and don't want my night out ruined by a screaming brat!


A massive +1 to that! :x


----------



## John-H

Shug750S said:


> Kids running around in a restaurant in the evening, and/or babies screaming all through the bloody meal, anoying everyone there apart from their own parents who seem imune to the noise.
> 
> If you have kids who don't sit at the table and eat nicely, take them out early, to a McDs or a Haverster or somewhere, not the local italian on a Saturday night!
> 
> Been there, done that, and don't want my night out ruined by a screaming brat!


+1 . Add to that people who don't control their dogs properly. There's not a lot more off-putting than having some mutt poke it's nose into your pub meal and then have the owner laughing whilst dragging it away like it's some kind of amusing entertainment.

Dogs should be on the floor quietly by your feet and if you can't trust them; on a short lead and if that's too much trouble, not brought in at all!

Worst owner behavior - encouraging their animal onto the chairs, or heaven forbid, the table! Have they no sense of hygiene or knowledge of Whipworms, Hookworms, Roundworms, Tapeworms, Parvo, Corona, Giardiasis, Salmonellosis, Cryptosporidiosis, Campylobacteriosis? It would be unacceptable for me to put my feet on the chairs or table also my bottom is covered and I don't lick it :evil:


----------



## Otley

On this note... People who don't control their dogs in general.
None of my kids have been fortunate enough to grow up around dogs, I've introduced them to other people's dogs locally but this has only been for very short periods. Understandably they are still timid around ones they don't know (especially boisterous ones.)
We were on holiday in a park a couple of years ago, loads of kids playing, all of a sudden some of them started screaming and running about. A bloke had come in the park with his dog (I couldn't tell you the exact type, looked like a Bull Terrier from the distance I was at and just let it run about terrorising the little ones. My kids started running back to where I was and the dog set off towards them, the bloke stood where he was making half ar$ed attempts to call of the dog. I started bellowing at him to come and get the dog, as I was too far away to get to my kids if anything was to happen. Luckily my old girl managed to get to our kids and between them and the dog. Poor little sods were in a right tiz by this point. 
Now this bloke never moved an inch while calling the dog but when I could see my kids were ok, I started running towards him, he could move now just fine..... and make plenty of noise calling the dog alright. 
Never got to him, as he managed to get out of the park and across a busy road. Coward, another example of people not responsible for their actions.


----------



## John-H

I was bitten once as a child on the elbow and the owner said it was my fault for running away :evil:

Most dogs seem to be well behaved but perhaps less memorable.


----------



## FatManMotorsport

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Touts who buy gig tickets and immediately sell them on 'GetMeIn', 'ViaGoGo' or any of the other secondary ticket sights at 10x the face value  They should be strung up by the balls and [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Luckily I got tickets for the gig (seated upstairs, not down in the pit like I wanted), but know loads of people who didn't get any&#8230;
> 
> The Government really should make it law that tickets can only be sold on second-hand at face value + p&p.


This is one thing I really detest.

I was lucky and managed to get a ticket to Slipknot but when I went to try and get one for the misses (after I talked her into going) they were all sold out yet a quick look online I found them on various sites for 4x the face value


----------



## FatManMotorsport

John-H said:


> I was bitten once as a child on the elbow and the owner said it was my fault for running away :evil:
> 
> Most dogs seem to be well behaved but perhaps less memorable.


You don't get bad dogs only bad owners.

I still don't understand why you need a licence to drive, get married etc yet any moron can have a child or a potentially dangerous animal with no questions asked.


----------



## Otley

A lot of years ago, my uncle, who was never afraid of anything at all, was bitten by a little yappy dog. He managed to grab the dog, pick it up and bit it back....  
Honestly, it's one of the many stories that come up when we remember him. Some of the things he experienced throughout his life were unbelievable but someone else always saw what happened to prove it DID happen.
Awesome man, sadly missed.


----------



## Shug750S

Otley said:


> On this note... People who don't control their dogs in general.
> None of my kids have been fortunate enough to grow up around dogs, I've introduced them to other people's dogs locally but this has only been for very short periods. Understandably they are still timid around ones they don't know (especially boisterous ones.)
> We were on holiday in a park a couple of years ago, loads of kids playing, all of a sudden some of them started screaming and running about. A bloke had come in the park with his dog (I couldn't tell you the exact type, looked like a Bull Terrier from the distance I was at and just let it run about terrorising the little ones. My kids started running back to where I was and the dog set off towards them, the bloke stood where he was making half ar$ed attempts to call of the dog. I started bellowing at him to come and get the dog, as I was too far away to get to my kids if anything was to happen. Luckily my old girl managed to get to our kids and between them and the dog. Poor little sods were in a right tiz by this point.
> Now this bloke never moved an inch while calling the dog but when I could see my kids were ok, I started running towards him, he could move now just fine..... and make plenty of noise calling the dog alright.
> Never got to him, as he managed to get out of the park and across a busy road. Coward, another example of people not responsible for their actions.


Was walking through the local park and this dog ran towards me, Labrador sized thing. I tried to step out of it's way, but it jumped up and put mud all over the leg of my jeans, and the lower part of my jacket. Bloody anoying as the jeans were clean on, and a light coloured jacket, now with mud stains.
Before it could do same to the Mrs I grabbed its collar and stood there holding it as the owner approached, laughing...

Now I realise it's not the dog's fault the owner (a) hadn't trained it, and (b) thought it was funny. I asked him if he would pay for jeans to be washed and dry cleaning of jacket. He declined.

He stopped chuckling though when I bent down, picked up a big handful of mud and spread it all over his jacket.

Funny that. Twat should have kept it under control!


----------



## MrWomble

How tinny my exhaust seems to sound lately. Even after driving home from work.


----------



## Lollypop86

People just coming up with excuse after excuse not to attend a meeting.....

.....if a meetings booked prioritise and plan your work and stop bitching about everything else because your wasting time doing that too....

urgh

J
xx


----------



## samgilding

Auto correct on my fucking iPhone ! So useful yet so fucking annoying at the same time!


----------



## crono35

Bad directions when I'm driving. My wife is a horrible navigator.

"Slow down a bit, now... take a left... back there."


----------



## j8keith

crono35 said:


> Bad directions when I'm driving. My wife is a horrible navigator.
> 
> "Slow down a bit, now... take a left... back there."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978

Americanisms.... This weekend sky news reports we are about to be hit by a "weatherbomb" 
Back in the day we a called this sort of thing wind.... :roll:


----------



## crono35

To be fair I live in America and have never heard of a "weatherbomb", unless you're referring to the general sensationalization of media, which I also can't stand.


----------



## Spandex

I was a bit annoyed when I heard it because it sounded like a stupid made up phrase that the media would lap up, so I looked it up.. Apparently it's a 'New Zealand-ism'. It's twatty, wherever it comes from.


----------



## Skid Mark

The new ebay iPad app, it's wank :evil:


----------



## brittan

A text received from O2:

Hi, Did you know you get lots of extras just for being an O2 customer? Because you asked us to stop sending you emails and texts, we weren't able to let you know about them.

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Jenny H

I got exactly the same message from them.....after i asked them to STOP sending me texts !!!


----------



## Mr Funk

People who pretend to be angry for effect. All the fucking time.

Rah rah rant. It's awful, I'm appalled, I'll kill, I'm so angry I'm a daily mail article away from a fucking heart attack.

You not funny, you're an aggravating prick. Calm down


----------



## brian1978

crono35 said:


> To be fair I live in America and have never heard of a "weatherbomb", unless you're referring to the general sensationalization of media, which I also can't stand.


No I mean Americanisms, I have no problem with American speak or terms.... when Americans say them. but it really nips my spuds when they get "adopted" by our sensationalist media....


----------



## Cloud

brittan said:


> A text received from O2:
> 
> Hi, Did you know you get lots of extras just for being an O2 customer? Because you asked us to stop sending you emails and texts, we weren't able to let you know about them.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.





Jenny H said:


> I got exactly the same message from them.....after i asked them to STOP sending me texts !!!


Me too, I couldn't believe it. That's why I asked them to stop sending me them! :?


----------



## John-H

brian1978 said:


> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair I live in America and have never heard of a "weatherbomb", unless you're referring to the general sensationalization of media, which I also can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean Americanisms, I have no problem with American speak or terms.... when Americans say them. but it really nips my spuds when they get "adopted" by our sensationalist media....
Click to expand...

Going forward, we should touch base and leverage some normalcy because oftentimes an Americanism as a phrase deliverable can reach out with a least worst option that gives a heads up with a winningest expression, that'll learn you a million and a half times more. You do the math. Period. But where's it at? A regular alternate phrase to take away can be gotten 24/7 in your shopping cart already. I should care less. It is what it is. So stick that in your fanny pack. My bad.


----------



## John-H

Cloud said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A text received from O2:
> 
> Hi, Did you know you get lots of extras just for being an O2 customer? Because you asked us to stop sending you emails and texts, we weren't able to let you know about them.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got exactly the same message from them.....after i asked them to STOP sending me texts !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, I couldn't believe it. That's why I asked them to stop sending me them! :?
Click to expand...

Report them to the data commissioners office - they could be in for a big fine:

https://www.gov.uk/marketing-advertisin ... -marketing


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Going forward, we should touch base and leverage some normalcy because oftentimes an Americanism as a phrase deliverable can reach out with a least worst option that gives a heads up with a winningest expression, that'll learn you a million and a half times more. You do the math. Period. But where's it at? A regular alternate phrase to take away can be gotten 24/7 in your shopping cart already. I should care less. It is what it is. So stick that in your fanny pack. My bad.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Bycyclists.
biweekly
Could of. Would of etc.....
A million and a half... grrrrrr that's fucking 1,000,000.5 grrrrrrr [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Anyone who says "like" as In " I was like five minutes late" [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn

John-H said:


> Going forward, we should touch base and leverage some normalcy because oftentimes an Americanism as a phrase deliverable can reach out with a least worst option that gives a heads up with a winningest expression, that'll learn you a million and a half times more. You do the math. Period. But where's it at? A regular alternate phrase to take away can be gotten 24/7 in your shopping cart already. I should care less. It is what it is. So stick that in your fanny pack. My bad.


Before proceeding with any of this maybe you need to touch base before thinking outside the box.


----------



## MrWomble

Someone revving the shit out of his 2.0GX in front of me, in some odd attempt to show off. It may sound like a WRX, but it doesn't go like one. And why waste money modifying a 2.0GX ? I'd get a Legecy Diesel if I wanted to have a practical Scoob, they at least have some poke to match the Boxer rumble.


----------



## bipodgroup

SteviedTT said:


> I'd love to know what twisted individual first tried them and decided they were edible :?


 Why? Do you wish to assault them or point out that they've made a grievous error? Personally it took years before I came to love sprouts, my mum for years would hide them under mash and such but I'd find the little buggers and burst into tears. Now I see her wisdom..I am regular..............


----------



## bipodgroup

John-H said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair I live in America and have never heard of a "weatherbomb", unless you're referring to the general sensationalization of media, which I also can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean Americanisms, I have no problem with American speak or terms.... when Americans say them. but it really nips my spuds when they get "adopted" by our sensationalist media....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going forward, we should touch base and leverage some normalcy because oftentimes an Americanism as a phrase deliverable can reach out with a least worst option that gives a heads up with a winningest expression, that'll learn you a million and a half times more. You do the math. Period. But where's it at? A regular alternate phrase to take away can be gotten 24/7 in your shopping cart already. I should care less. It is what it is. So stick that in your fanny pack. My bad.
Click to expand...

 You go too far sir....... 8)


----------



## bipodgroup

John-H said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair I live in America and have never heard of a "weatherbomb", unless you're referring to the general sensationalization of media, which I also can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean Americanisms, I have no problem with American speak or terms.... when Americans say them. but it really nips my spuds when they get "adopted" by our sensationalist media....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going forward, we should touch base and leverage some normalcy because oftentimes an Americanism as a phrase deliverable can reach out with a least worst option that gives a heads up with a winningest expression, that'll learn you a million and a half times more. You do the math. Period. But where's it at? A regular alternate phrase to take away can be gotten 24/7 in your shopping cart already. I should care less. It is what it is. So stick that in your fanny pack. My bad.
Click to expand...

 You go too far sir....... 8)


----------



## bipodgroup

Most likely been mentioned many times in this thread but I can't be arsed to check....lol F**king cyclists who think that they do not have to obey the Highway Code. STOP at Red f**king lights you might get killed by a car coming the other way....Check that..please carry on !! :evil:


----------



## bipodgroup

Steve Wright .....he just isn't funny.....I mean he really isn't, putting tin helmet on now...lol


----------



## bipodgroup

Trying not to post drivel so as to get my post count up and so access the Marketplace and look at some good cars for sale rather than some of the carp I've looked at recently....


----------



## bipodgroup

Hurrah, Hurrah....thanks ever so, you've made my day. But I still hate F**king cyclists who........


----------



## Jacek

bipodgroup said:


> Steve Wright .....he just isn't funny.....I mean he really isn't, putting tin helmet on now...lol


+1!!!


----------



## brian1978

Katie Hopkins....

this talentless bint needs to be removed from the gene pool


----------



## GEM

Russell Brand :twisted:

I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat


----------



## brian1978

GEM said:


> Russell Brand :twisted:
> 
> I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat


I like brand 

think what you like of him, the man does talk sense


----------



## Mr Funk

Steve Wright - Tool
Katie Hopkins - Tool that says idiotic things for exposure.
Russel Brand - Hypocritical ponce. Used to be incredibly funny but is now a giant arsehole of an ego.


----------



## mullum

The human race is doomed.


----------



## cherie

One of the cats scoffing her dinner that quickly she then decides to be sick under the dining table. :x


----------



## A3DFU

Had a doggie yesterday that didn't make it to the outdoors suffering a tummy bug  
My carpet is now as clean as it hasn't been in ages :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

brian1978 said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Brand :twisted:
> 
> I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> I like brand
> 
> think what you like of him, the man does talk sense
Click to expand...

lol I love him  when he was talking about halal meat I was like......LMAO

"oh yea coz in England we wait till its dead then we kill it........" LOL

J
xx


----------



## Cloud

cherie said:


> One of the cats scoffing her dinner that quickly she then decides to be sick under the dining table. :x


And why do they always run to somewhere you can't reach them, to be sick? :?


----------



## cherie

Cloud said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the cats scoffing her dinner that quickly she then decides to be sick under the dining table. :x
> 
> 
> 
> And why do they always run to somewhere you can't reach them, to be sick? :?
Click to expand...

I've learned to just let them be. Sick in one place is preferable to having it all the way up the stairs... at least this time it was on a wood floor so easily cleaned up. Love them both to pieces, but could kick them from here into next week sometimes! :lol:


----------



## Templar

How about a thread titled.. what's made you smile today ?


----------



## John-H

Templar said:


> How about a thread titled.. what's made you smile today ?


That's a good idea - why don't you start one? Brian started a "What big things annoy you?" thread a while back:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709321


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> How about a thread titled.. what's made you smile today ?


BrillianTT idea [smiley=idea2.gif]

You get one started [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Templar

:lol:


A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a thread titled.. what's made you smile today ?
> 
> 
> 
> BrillianTT idea [smiley=idea2.gif]
> 
> You get one started [smiley=dude.gif]
Click to expand...


----------



## MrWomble

How oblivious some Lorry drivers are to their surroundings.


----------



## GEM

Gok Wok (or whatever your stupid name is).

Twat! Why don't you just Wuk Off. :twisted:


----------



## brian1978

Templar said:


> How about a thread titled.. what's made you smile today ?


Roddy started one, it didn't take off and i think it turned into a moaning thread anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

brian1978 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a thread titled.. what's made you smile today ?
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy started one, it didn't take off and i think it turned into a moaning thread anyway :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Shame really... as some people should just lighten up a little and not let some of the petty rubbish going on ruin their day.
Some posts I can agree with, some are just moaning dribble.


----------



## Lollypop86

MrWomble said:


> How oblivious some Lorry drivers are to their surroundings.


They rule the road dont ya know!

J
xx


----------



## mwad

GEM said:


> Russell Brand :twisted:
> 
> I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat


I couldn't agree more


----------



## MrWomble

Lollypop86 said:


> MrWomble said:
> 
> 
> 
> How oblivious some Lorry drivers are to their surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> They rule the road dont ya know!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

The amount of times I've had to swerve into the next lane to avoid them smacking into the side of me is stupid. Nearly had my nose taken off just a few days back because one decided to change lanes without checking their mirror.


----------



## cherie

My other half has been really suffering with back pain (muscle spasms) since a couple of days after Christmas. It happens now and then to varying degrees, but this was a bad one. Thought we'd end up calling an ambulance he was in that much pain the first night... It was gradually getting better until 4am last Wednesday when it flared up again. He was in too much pain to move to get out of bed.

Dialled 999, they weren't interested as they didn't class it as an emergency. Dialled 111, they first suggested dialling 999! However, they were as helpful as they could be... once we got into normal hours, managed to sort out a prescription for diazepam. The difficulty was that we're not registered with a GP where we live - moved a year ago, and just never got around to it - so I had a 70 mile round trip to the GP he was still registered with where we used to live.

Cue a rather rapid mercy dash in the TT... and the result:










At least I got the prescription, and he's almost back to normal now! :lol: And I was doing 86, so the limit for being able to do a speed awareness course. And I had to use a day's holiday for not being at work.


----------



## clewb

cherie said:


> My other half has been really suffering with back pain (muscle spasms) since a couple of days after Christmas. It happens now and then to varying degrees, but this was a bad one. Thought we'd end up calling an ambulance he was in that much pain the first night... It was gradually getting better until 4am last Wednesday when it flared up again. He was in too much pain to move to get out of bed.
> 
> Dialled 999, they weren't interested as they didn't class it as an emergency. Dialled 111, they first suggested dialling 999! However, they were as helpful as they could be... once we got into normal hours, managed to sort out a prescription for diazepam. The difficulty was that we're not registered with a GP where we live - moved a year ago, and just never got around to it - so I had a 70 mile round trip to the GP he was still registered with where we used to live.
> 
> Cue a rather rapid mercy dash in the TT... and the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got the prescription, and he's almost back to normal now! :lol: And I was doing 86, so the limit for being able to do a speed awareness course. And I had to use a day's holiday for not being at work.


While it's not "my wife's in labour I need to get to the hospital!" I would still try to explain that there was a genuine reason. worth a try see what they say. Nothing to lose


----------



## MrWomble

Mother nature and physics ruining an alloy. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978

throat infections, I feel like I have swallowed a handful of red hot glass shards, the whole side of my head hurts [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy

GEM said:


> Russell Brand :twisted:
> 
> I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat


i find it interesting and a sad reflection on modern society how many of those who used to like him when he was talking inane and purile drivel now hate him when he has started talking sense !! :?


----------



## brian1978

roddy said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Brand :twisted:
> 
> I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> i find it interesting and a sad reflection on modern society how many of those who used to like him when he was talking inane and purile drivel now hate him when he has started talking sense !! :?
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## jamman

roddy said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Brand :twisted:
> 
> I'd like to batter the obnoxious, arrogant bastards face in with a spiked baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> i find it interesting and a sad reflection on modern society how many of those who used to like him when he was talking inane and purile drivel now hate him when he has started talking sense !! :?
Click to expand...

Think Roddy the Scottish Albatross might be getting a wee bit carried away, I've always thought he was a gobby twat.


----------



## cherie

Impatient drivers!

Our house has a shared driveway: it's a wide T shape, with us at the far left of the T. Last night I got home to find our next door but one neighbour manoeuvring to reverse into her space in front of her house. This involved her blocking me from pulling in. So I stuck my right indicator on, and patiently waited for her to finish. There was a little queue building up behind me, but rather than waiting the 30 seconds for me to move out of the way, two cars decided that they couldn't wait that long, and would go around the small queue. Both passing a keep left sign on the wrong side in the process. If I hadn't been keeping an eye on what the people behind me were doing, I could have easily turned right into our drive, and had a Ford Focus buried in the side of my car!

Is being patient so much of a struggle for people these days?


----------



## A3DFU

cherie said:


> Is being patient so much of a struggle for people these days?


Unfortunately I think it is. I, too, get frustrated with people being impatient.


----------



## brian1978

A3DFU said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is being patient so much of a struggle for people these days?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I think it is. I, too, get frustrated with people being impatient.
Click to expand...

do you get....... impatient with them


----------



## A3DFU

No, I don't


----------



## mullum

Sharlene Spiteri (singer formally of band "Texas", had a few singles in the last century).

She's a regular on all the d-lister chat shows - but how on earth does she manage to dine out on "Texas" until this day?
Unbelievable!


----------



## okane89

Why cant we access markeplace straight away???


----------



## John-H

okane89 said:


> Why cant we access markeplace straight away???


You can. See here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=882433


----------



## Skid Mark

Going to a gig finding a decent spot to stand and Mr 6 foot 5 comes and stands right in front me!

Fook off and stand at the back [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## X5TUU

in the cinema, and people sit on their phones on Facebook or some other pointless social media for the the socially incompetant ... why come to the cinema and just sit on your phone, on full brightness pissing other people off ... Grrrrr


----------



## A3DFU

X5TUU said:


> people sit on their phones on Facebook or some other pointless social media ... Grrrrr


That is something I find highly weird in any situation where people mix like restaurants for instance.
Why on earth would you go out for a nice meal just to be on your mobile? The number of times I see couples each being on their own mobile over a meal is rediculous! Do they even know they went out together? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## X5TUU

A3DFU said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> people sit on their phones on Facebook or some other pointless social media ... Grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> That is something I find highly weird in any situation where people mix like restaurants for instance.
> Why on earth would you go out for a nice meal just to be on your mobile? The number of times I see couples each being on their own mobile over a meal is rediculous! Do they even know they went out together? [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I work away from home 4days a week and eat out every night I'm away and I see this every night without fail ... In all places from casual to Michelin fine dining , mind boggling


----------



## cherie

People who can't tell the difference between their own opinion on a matter, and an actual irrefutable fact.


----------



## X5TUU

cherie said:


> People who can't tell the difference between their own opinion on a matter, and an actual irrefutable fact.


indeed, on the contract im working on at the moment there is a girl (mid-20's) who adamantly believes in creation-ism rather than evolution, however, she also believes that humans used to be bigger than buildings and had dinosaurs for pets (like we have dogs/cats now) ... very flintstone-ish ... and totally convinced this is fact!!


----------



## Spandex

On the flip side, what kind of person holds opinions that they don't sincerely believe to be true? Surely you're either certain of something, or you have an open mind about it.

What annoys me about 'opinions' is this (fairly recent) notion that because someone has a right to hold an opinion, they also must have a right to express it without anyone disagreeing with them. "It's just my opinion" seems to have become shorthand for "I don't have to justify it to anyone else, or provide any evidence to back it up and you're not allowed to question it".

It's reached the point that whenever I see the letters "IMHO" at the start or end of a sentence, I just assume the rest of it will be complete bollocks.

IMHO.


----------



## mullum

Kanye West.

Sign the petition to cancel his booking for Glastonbury this year!


----------



## Samoa

People not bothering to give feedback on eBay

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nastylasty

my 8 year old gobshite daughter


----------



## X5TUU

Samoa said:


> People not bothering to give feedback on eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this most definitely ... and then get snotty about it when you politely remind them to leave it ... its always on high value transactions to I find ... really boils my p155 that one lol


----------



## Ertancy

Lol "people who don't give feedback" I'm one of those [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] but come on the buyer has like 172653 sales and 99.9% positive feedback its not like mines gona make a difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWomble

People who thunder along the middle lane bullying people out of the way. Why not sit in the right hand lane with the rest of the people who like to speed ? Also, I find people who sit in the middle lane matching the speed of lorries just as irritating.

All that, plus Impreza fanboys. You'd swear down an 02 WRX would beat a Veyron if you ever DARE compare their car to a TT of the same year.


----------



## Templar

Not being able to delete this thread from my 'view your posts' list. Gets on my tits.


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> Not being able to delete this thread from my 'view your posts' list. Gets on my tits.


At the very bottom of this (and every) page is a little box that reads "_unsubscribe topic_"
If you click it you won't get any further email notifications


----------



## lazerjules

My downstairs neighbour who incessantly plays radio talk shows so loud I can feel the floor vibrate. :evil: 
All day every day until midnight or later.

It sounds like a shit DJ holding the microphone too close, kinda like Peter Kay's DJ impression (2.50 into this) http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ny7d_peter-kay-family-weddings_fun

I swear it's mental torture and I'm going to rip out his Henley fuse one day.

Absolutely had ebloodynough of it.
Have politely spoken to him on numerous occasions.

Going to have to move house now it's that friggin bad.


----------



## Lollypop86

Dickheads........all of them should be put in a container and thrown in the ocean.....all of them

J
xx


----------



## mwad

lazerjules said:


> My downstairs neighbour who incessantly plays radio talk shows so loud I can feel the floor vibrate. :evil:
> All day every day until midnight or later.
> 
> It sounds like a shit DJ holding the microphone too close, kinda like Peter Kay's DJ impression (2.50 into this) http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ny7d_peter-kay-family-weddings_fun
> 
> I swear it's mental torture and I'm going to rip out his Henley fuse one day.
> 
> Absolutely had ebloodynough of it.
> Have politely spoken to him on numerous occasions.
> 
> Going to have to move house now it's that friggin bad.


I'd switch my very powerful stereo on, stick Metallica on, put it on repeat, turn the volume up VERY LOUD and go out for the day :twisted:


----------



## lazerjules

mwad said:


> I'd switch my very powerful stereo on, stick Metallica on, put it on repeat, turn the volume up VERY LOUD and go out for the day :twisted:


Yeah, i did that already. Then the upstairs neighbours came down and complained to me. 
Can't win!

Good news is that if all goes well I should be outta here in two months  no more neighbours 

Might buy a cheap stereo, leave it on full playing 'Willow - Whip My Hair back and forth' (very annoying track but gets into your head) just before leaving for the new house.


----------



## lazerjules

Lollypop86 said:


> Dickheads........all of them should be put in a container and thrown in the ocean.....all of them
> 
> J
> xx


  Good Plan, I like it.


----------



## jamman

lazerjules said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd switch my very powerful stereo on, stick Metallica on, put it on repeat, turn the volume up VERY LOUD and go out for the day :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i did that already. Then the upstairs neighbours came down and complained to me.
> Can't win!
> 
> Good news is that if all goes well I should be outta here in two months  no more neighbours
> 
> Might buy a cheap stereo, leave it on full playing 'Willow - Whip My Hair back and forth' (very annoying track but gets into your head) just before leaving for the new house.
Click to expand...

Just put "Let It Go - Frozen" on repeat when you go out.

That's unless they have a daughter like mine that now knows all the words and just sings it ALLLLL THE TIME

Well that or "Uptown Funk" and then it drives me md because I think she's swearing !


----------



## brian1978




----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Fat people .. joking .. kinda...

People who spill food on my TT's seats after being asked to not eat in the car.


----------



## cherie

The short sighted morons at the top of a multi-million pound company who decide to centralise and cut back on the IT department, then wonder why after 4 days, only about 2% of the thousands of their employees can get any of their emails.

I can tell them what the problem is, the servers just can't cope with the number of users, as it works fine for the half hour before everyone else logs into the network... :?


----------



## Trimmer

Dried crap in the toilet, use the brush and flush people


----------



## Lollypop86

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Fat people .. joking .. kinda...
> 
> People who spill food on my TT's seats after being asked to not eat in the car.


That's a bit harsh to say fat people annoy you......maybe you annoy fat people *shakes fist*

J
Xx


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Lollypop86 said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people .. joking .. kinda...
> 
> People who spill food on my TT's seats after being asked to not eat in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit harsh to say fat people annoy you......maybe you annoy fat people *shakes fist*
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

Haha, im just not a very nice person. This particular post is inspired by my hatred for the acquaintance I was giving a lift as a favour to a friend who couldn't do an hour and a half drive without coming to the brink of tears because she was so hungry and proceeds to get KFC chili mayo dip in my seat.

If youre over 300lbs and the prospect of not eating every hour makes you cry, then yes, I hate you.


----------



## stigg

I agree fat people are a bloody nuisance especially on planes when you get one next to you!!! I think they are a health and safety issue as you can't get passed the buggers in a hurry!! They should have to be able to get into one of them cages like the bag ones to make sure they can travel.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people .. joking .. kinda...
> 
> People who spill food on my TT's seats after being asked to not eat in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit harsh to say fat people annoy you......maybe you annoy fat people *shakes fist*
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, im just not a very nice person. This particular post is inspired by my hatred for the acquaintance I was giving a lift as a favour to a friend who couldn't do an hour and a half drive without coming to the brink of tears because she was so hungry and proceeds to get KFC chili mayo dip in my seat.
> 
> If youre over 300lbs and the prospect of not eating every hour makes you cry, then yes, I hate you.
Click to expand...

Was your friend over 300lb?


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Lollypop86 said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit harsh to say fat people annoy you......maybe you annoy fat people *shakes fist*
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, im just not a very nice person. This particular post is inspired by my hatred for the acquaintance I was giving a lift as a favour to a friend who couldn't do an hour and a half drive without coming to the brink of tears because she was so hungry and proceeds to get KFC chili mayo dip in my seat.
> 
> If youre over 300lbs and the prospect of not eating every hour makes you cry, then yes, I hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was your friend over 300lb?
Click to expand...

I didn't have a weighbridge to hand to check but about as big as this random google image:

http://www.ambrosekane.com/wp-content/u ... Fat-19.jpg

If I had known beforehand I don't think I would have done it, my car smelt of KFC for ages afterwards.


----------



## Lollypop86

That's harsh, maybe a "no eating in my car" would have been sufficient

J
Xx


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Meh, it fitted with the title of the thread for me. If you think I'm too harsh, never ever ever ever visit reddit. Especially not /r/fatpeoplehate


----------



## A3DFU

Perhaps fat people need your help and support to be able to change their ways rather than your scorn.

Fat people don't usually choose to be fat and all it needs to put on one stone in body weight per year is to overeat by 137 Kcals per day. That's not much; just one pt of beer or three digestive biscuits or one small glass of wine or 20g of cheese.

Overeating by this small amount each day still throws the Leptin balance out of kilter and that's when the vicious over-weight cycle starts. So in my mind (and profession) it is far better to educate people than to mock them.


----------



## Lollypop86

A3DFU said:


> Perhaps fat people need your help and support to be able to change their ways rather than your scorn.
> 
> Fat people don't usually choose to be fat and all it needs to put on one stone in body weight per year is to overeat by 137 Kcals per day. That's not much; just one pt of beer or three digestive biscuits or one small glass of wine or 20g of cheese.
> 
> Overeating by this small amount each day still throws the Leptin balance out of kilter and that's when the vicious over-weight cycle starts. So in my mind (and profession) it is far better to educate people than to mock them.


Here Here, I got into that cycle and know how difficult it is to get out of it, and I'm still working to stay out of it (4 stone loss in a year) and its hard because of the nice food isnt the best for you like KFC, crisps, coke etc

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

Lollypop86 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps fat people need your help and support to be able to change their ways rather than your scorn.
> 
> Fat people don't usually choose to be fat and all it needs to put on one stone in body weight per year is to overeat by 137 Kcals per day. That's not much; just one pt of beer or three digestive biscuits or one small glass of wine or 20g of cheese.
> 
> Overeating by this small amount each day still throws the Leptin balance out of kilter and that's when the vicious over-weight cycle starts. So in my mind (and profession) it is far better to educate people than to mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here Here, I got into that cycle and know how difficult it is to get out of it, and I'm still working to stay out of it (4 stone loss in a year) and its hard because of the nice food isnt the best for you like KFC, crisps, coke etc
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Well done Jess [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Keep up the good work 8)

You're doing your heart, your arteries, your joints and your over-all health a great favour


----------



## Lollypop86

Thanks Dani, its hard keeping up with it, I get to the gym some evenings and I'm like.....meh do I want to go in? orrrr shall I just got to KFC lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

Lollypop86 said:


> Thanks Dani, its hard keeping up with it, I get to the gym some evenings and I'm like.....meh do I want to go in? orrrr shall I just got to KFC lol
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol:

Every time you choose the gym over KFC you're winning. I wish you many, many wins Jess :-*


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

I'd just like to say that I'm not mocking fat people, I'm just not going to run around being all pally.

I have infact submitted several thousand word plus guides on how to eat correctly, calculate calories, macro split, tailor for weightloss on several forums and have offered free and impartial diet advice/strength training to several individuals and am happy to do so for any members of this forum.

It is possible to sit on your ass and watch tv with a jumbo bowl of cereal and still loose weight, hell I do it so often I even have a photo of me doing it (Wheetos and Sugar Puffs with chocolate milk):


----------



## John-H

Did you know that milk is a poor source of calcium because to process the fat and animal protein your body leaches calcium out of your bones to deal with it? Broccoli on the other hand is a heroic source (friendly and humorous pun intended  ) Who has a sweet tooth then? :wink: 
See here: http://www.pcrm.org/health/health-topic ... rong-bones


----------



## A3DFU

HeroicBroccoli said:


> I have infact submitted several thousand word plus guides on how to *eat correctly*
> 
> hell I do it so often I even have a photo of me doing it (Wheetos and Sugar Puffs with chocolate milk):


That "food" in the bowl above does not follow healthy eating guide lines or *correct eating* as you call it :? 
It is just a filler with empty calories.

Perhaps you're interested in this?

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/healthy-living-1/

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/healthy-living-2/


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

A3DFU said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have infact submitted several thousand word plus guides on how to *eat correctly*
> 
> hell I do it so often I even have a photo of me doing it (Wheetos and Sugar Puffs with chocolate milk):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "food" in the bowl above does not follow healthy eating guide lines or *correct eating* as you call it :?
> It is just a filler with empty calories.
> 
> Perhaps you're interested in this?
> 
> http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/healthy-living-1/
> 
> http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/healthy-living-2/
Click to expand...

I think your understanding of "empty calories" is incorrect, alcohol is empty calories, sugar, whilst not perfect for building mass, is not empty calories, it contributes to your carb macro.

I choose to do my weight loss/gain following leangains, and one approach is called If It Fits Your Macros (IIFYM), so basically, if your macros were like mine P180 C310 F30 on a training day, you can eat ANYTHING that fits in those macros, whether it's rice, pasta, potato, or chocolate, mcdonalds and crumpets. Using this method I easily lost 16kg, stripped down to 7% bodyfat for a figure competition and then used to to gain 10kg of lean muscle mass over a year.

It's a very popular and very easy way of dieting. Check it out.


----------



## John-H

Alcohol is not empty of calories. In fact the body will prefer to metabolise that for energy rather than sugar or carbs but it can't store it. It will store the later as fat for later use when presented with both. So I was informed by a medical book which explained if you just drank you would not get fat but eating and drinking was a recipe for weight gain. It said in the middle ages the average consumption of beer was eight pints a day for field laborers as it was both a ready source of energy and a safe source of water.

I expect by "empty calories" is meant calories from solid fats and added sugars devoid of nutrients - although in the case of breakfast cereal some vitamins are added.


----------



## A3DFU

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Using this method I easily lost 16kg, stripped down to 7% bodyfat for a figure competition and then used to to gain 10kg of lean muscle mass over a year.


And how much and how hard did you train during this time?

To lose body weight you very simply need to consume less calories than you expend during the same time frame. If you consume more calories than you expend, you will gain weight. This does not take into account any physical activity you may do.
Empty calories are calories that do not provide nutrients in the form of protein, fat or *complex* carbohydrates (your veg for instance), minerals, vitamins and so on.
Yes, sugar provides calories but nothing else. It would be better to consume sugar beet or its syrup instead as you would take in valuable minerals as well.

By the way, I'm well aware of "competition diets". They provide results but I have yet to find one that is healthy!!



John-H said:


> It said in the middle ages the average consumption of beer was eight pints a day for field laborers as it was both a ready source of energy and a safe source of water.
> 
> I expect by "empty calories" is meant calories from solid fats and added sugars devoid of nutrients - although in the case of breakfast cereal some vitamins are added.


The typical alcohol content of beer in the middle ages was roughly 2%, often less, and it was indeed consumed in larger quantities than beer is consumed these days. But today's beer is of higher alcohol content.

You are right about empty calories: they do not contain vitamins, minerals, proteins, essential fatty acids etc.
And, yes, breakfast cereal has vitamins added to it but why use products stripped of all nutrients in the first place to which vitamins need to be added? Wouldn't it be better to eat the real thing in the first place? The full grain for instance plus a hand full of fruit/veg?


----------



## John-H

I wouldn't like to drink eight pints of today's beers per day. I stopped buying breakfast cereal about the same time as I stopped drinking milk :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Calories in, calories used, if equal usually means no weight gain but every individual is different, some can eat as much as they like & stay slim, me for instance.
Others increase weight just by looking at food, all to do with the individuals metabolism.
Just watching the news about how the % of obese children is increasing & as usual the person involved in the survey was obese herself. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

At this rate we are going to need a separate "nutrition" sub section of the forum!

I'm still not sure I agree on the empty calories.

As for the alcohol, alcohol contributes to your total calories, but say for instance, you have a beer, it can be 30g carbs, 0g fat, 0g protein, but 200cals, now the carbs in the beer only make up 120cals, so where are the other 80cals, these are from the alcohol and usually get defined as empty as they don't make up macros.

As fort the weight gain on just alcohol, I'd be amazed if you managed to prove that you can't gain weight on just alcohol, it's simply calories in vs calories out, if you drink 3000cals of alcohol and only need 2000 for maintenance you'll put on weight.

As to what training routine I was following, for the initial 10kg, I wasn't training, I just focussed on diet, for competition and 7% it was gym 3/4 times a week, I never did any cardio. And I actually ate more calories on a training day in order to add muscle, the weight loss came from the rest days where I was eating under maintenance and not exercising.

As for the healthy debate, this is where we had crossed wires, I was saying that a healthy diet is one that meets your goals in a sensible way, but of course you can loose weight on unhealthy diets, which is why I tend to take micronutient supplements to ensure I'm always getting them without having to worry about it.

Have a look at rippedbody.jp it has a great set up for diet and training guides which is what I used, it's very straightforward and offers a simple solution to hitting any weightloss/gain goals you have no matter how busy you are.


----------



## Lollypop86

Yawn this convo annoys me lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Yawn this convo annoys me lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hi, I wonder who went off topic. :roll: 
Hoggy.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn this convo annoys me lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I wonder who went off topic. :roll:
> Hoggy.  :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

lol maybe so but sometimes some people should just not reply 

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU

You're right Jess. I won't reply anymore as my Healthy Living manuals of more than 70,000 words each are copy righted and I have no desire to ram the knowledge contained in each of them down peoples' throats. I am however happy to help anyone (often for free) if they ask for help 8)

Anyway, as before: keep up the good work


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Yh I'll leave it alone, didn't realise my original post would spark such interest.


----------



## John-H

It was a good cereal while it lasted   sorry I couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## Otley

Pr1cks that think they can turn up later than everyone else then waltz into a queue wherever they like and no one will object.
We're waiting in line at the airport this morning, a chap starts pushing through "excusez moi, excusez moi" pointing up the queue, as if he was with someone already there. He wasn't, cheeky tool, gets in the queue then gestures for his wife to come through. Not today pal, stuck my bag down in front of her, excusez moi'd my good self up the queue in front of him, then waved everyone else through to where I was standing.
Must have found something interesting on his shoes, as he never looked up once from them to make eye contact.
Better luck next time pal. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn

Otley said:


> Pr1cks that think they can turn up later than everyone else then waltz into a queue wherever they like and no one will object.
> We're waiting in line at the airport this morning, a chap starts pushing through "excusez moi, excusez moi" pointing up the queue, as if he was with someone already there. He wasn't, cheeky tool, gets in the queue then gestures for his wife to come through. Not today pal, stuck my bag down in front of her, excusez moi'd my good self up the queue in front of him, then waved everyone else through to where I was standing.
> Must have found something interesting on his shoes, as he never looked up once from them to make eye contact.
> Better luck next time pal. [smiley=bomb.gif]


LOL a true Northerner


----------



## YoungOldUn

I used to notice Red Light gamblers but they are now so common it appears to be the 'Norm' to go through traffic lights when on Amber or Red. Nowadays I have noticed that car manufacturers are only fitting indicators as an accessory and not as standard equipment because there are a lot of drivers who do not have them as they never use them when turning right or left.


----------



## Otley

YoungOldUn said:


> LOL a true Northerner


 [smiley=argue.gif] Damn straight. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate

HeroicBroccoli said:


> I'd just like to say that I'm not mocking fat people, I'm just not going to run around being all pally.
> 
> I have infact submitted several thousand word plus guides on how to eat correctly, calculate calories, macro split, tailor for weightloss on several forums and have offered free and impartial diet advice/strength training to several individuals and am happy to do so for any members of this forum.
> 
> It is possible to sit on your ass and watch tv with a jumbo bowl of cereal and still loose weight, hell I do it so often I even have a photo of me doing it (Wheetos and Sugar Puffs with chocolate milk):


I'm off to Asda.


----------



## rusty dan

Annoys me: 
getting in a lift with ppl in it already and them getting out on a different floor you want for them to say thank you as they leave!
What am I a frickin bellboy! :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86

caveman cluster fucks.........those who know will know 

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Those Lollypop pics I've missed but heard so much about


----------



## Lollypop86

rustyintegrale said:


> Those Lollypop pics I've missed but heard so much about


Ha! You've got to be quick lol

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lollypop86 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Lollypop pics I've missed but heard so much about
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You've got to be quick lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Where are they then? Been a busy boy. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

rustyintegrale said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Lollypop pics I've missed but heard so much about
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You've got to be quick lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are they then? Been a busy boy. :roll:
Click to expand...

They arent allowed on a "family" website, although some of the members are probably questionable lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

Lollypop86 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Lollypop pics I've missed but heard so much about
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You've got to be quick lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are they then? Been a busy boy. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They arent allowed on a "family" website, although some of the members are probably questionable lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

So where the link for the website we can view them lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86

ReTTro fit said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They arent allowed on a "family" website, although some of the members are probably questionable lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> So where the link for the website we can view them lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

If I told you that I'd have to kill you

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

Lollypop86 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They arent allowed on a "family" website, although some of the members are probably questionable lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> So where the link for the website we can view them lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I told you that I'd have to kill you
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I can't Powdercoat your roll bars if I'm dead ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86

ReTTro fit said:


> I can't Powdercoat your roll bars if I'm dead ! Lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Exactly lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

And I can't Powdercoat your roll bars without the link to the website lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## clewb

People who speed up to pass you on motorway/ dual carriage way and then pull in two feet in front of you and slow down. Amount of times it happened on the A55 east today and to compound it, it was pouring rain! :-o


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> People who speed up to pass you on motorway/ dual carriage way and then pull in two feet in front of you and slow down. Amount of times it happened on the A55 east today and to compound it, it was pouring rain! :-o


Annoys me too :evil:


----------



## Otley

The neighbour of my new house, who I've heard from another neighbour, doesn't like me because "I must have been handed everything in my life." As my house is bigger than his and I have 2 cars to his 1, yet I'm younger than him, this automatically means other people have paid for them for me in his sad world. What a loser, I've only spoken to the guy twice, both times he turned away pretending he's not heard me.
Obviously he doesn't see me getting up at 03:30 most mornings and regularly not returning home until 19:00.
Handed to me, my ar$e. Worked hard for everything and the only thing I owe is my mortgage.
Can't wait to invite him and his wife over and rub the old farts face in it. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Otley said:


> The neighbour of my new house, who I've heard from another neighbour, doesn't like me because "I must have been handed everything in my life." As my house is bigger than his and I have 2 cars to his 1, yet I'm younger than him, this automatically means other people have paid for them for me in his sad world. What a loser, I've only spoken to the guy twice, both times he turned away pretending he's not heard me.
> Obviously he doesn't see me getting up at 03:30 most mornings and regularly not returning home until 19:00.
> Handed to me, my ar$e. Worked hard for everything and the only thing I owe is my mortgage.
> Can't wait to invite him and his wife over and rub the old farts face in it. :wink:


Brits are like that I find. So many knob-ends in this country with a huge sense of 'entitlement'. I come across them every single day.


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> Brits are like that I find. So many knob-ends in this country with a huge sense of 'entitlement'. I come across them every single day.


Yes. Where exactly is this sense of entitlement coming from? I remember my granddad saying "if you want to eat you have to work". What happened to that maxim?


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are like that I find. So many knob-ends in this country with a huge sense of 'entitlement'. I come across them every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Where exactly is this sense of entitlement coming from? I remember my granddad saying "if you want to eat you have to work". What happened to that maxim?
Click to expand...

Exactly Dani. Call me old fashioned but so much is 'gifted' to the young. And what is this 'bank of Mum and Dad' and parent taxi service all about?

If I went out I did it in clothes paid for with work and cash earned the hard way. If I spent it on going out and getting pissed I walked home. If I wasn't home by midnight I was locked out of the house. I spent many a night sleeping in my old man's car before going to work again at 6am.

It taught me a lot. Pissed me off a lot too! :lol:


----------



## cherie

Otley said:


> The neighbour of my new house, who I've heard from another neighbour, doesn't like me because "I must have been handed everything in my life." As my house is bigger than his and I have 2 cars to his 1, yet I'm younger than him, this automatically means other people have paid for them for me in his sad world. What a loser, I've only spoken to the guy twice, both times he turned away pretending he's not heard me.
> Obviously he doesn't see me getting up at 03:30 most mornings and regularly not returning home until 19:00.
> Handed to me, my ar$e. Worked hard for everything and the only thing I owe is my mortgage.
> Can't wait to invite him and his wife over and rub the old farts face in it. :wink:


It's just jealously, plain and simple.

My annoyance for the day is pretty minor really. I made myself a cuppa first thing at work, but like the zombie I am in the mornings, I left my glass in the kitchen. I went back a bit later when I'd realised, and some bugger had swiped it. Granted it's only a plain Ikea tumbler, but it's _mine_. It turned up at the end of the day at least when whoever had picked it up was finished with it, so it's now back on my desk.


----------



## Shug750S

Funny that, bloke down my road reckons I'm lucky to have a couple of nice cars and a decent bike, and other neighbours say he really is jealous. What he doesn't see is some weeks I leave home before 5 on a Monday morning, to get a flight from LHR to somewhere and get back late on Friday night, or I leave on a Saturday to fly long haul to get to the site I'm visiting in Dubai, Kenya, Nigeria, Ghana or wherever and am away all week.

Does seem the harder I work the luckier I get!

Luckily he doesn't know about my other properties or he'd really be upset.


----------



## Shug750S

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who speed up to pass you on motorway/ dual carriage way and then pull in two feet in front of you and slow down. Amount of times it happened on the A55 east today and to compound it, it was pouring rain! :-o
> 
> 
> 
> Annoys me too :evil:
Click to expand...

People who go past you in an 50mph average speed camera roadworks doing about 65, and then you catch them up a short while later, they are still in the outside lane doing 65...and they refuse to move over to middle lane

And Eastern European truck drivers right up your rear bumper in the 50 camera monitored zone, when you're already doing 55+ and don't want to go any faster as don't want a ticket (speed awareness course 18 months ago, so being cautious!)


----------



## clewb

Shug750S said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who speed up to pass you on motorway/ dual carriage way and then pull in two feet in front of you and slow down. Amount of times it happened on the A55 east today and to compound it, it was pouring rain! :-o
> 
> 
> 
> Annoys me too :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who go past you in an 50mph average speed camera roadworks doing about 65, and then you catch them up a short while later, they are still in the outside lane doing 65...and they refuse to move over to middle lane
> 
> And Eastern European truck drivers right up your rear bumper in the 50 camera monitored zone, when you're already doing 55+ and don't want to go any faster as don't want a ticket (speed awareness course 18 months ago, so being cautious!)
Click to expand...

Oh I haven't really come across the first but the second. I was driving in Ireland on a motorway at about 75-80mph passed this bus out thought nothing of it. Then 10 minutes later I see him behind me. He pulls out and then proceeds to do the slowest overtake ever must have taken him about 10 minutes just to come along side. Then he's beeping and gesturing (was eastern European like you say so left hand drive.). I calmy slow down let him in... And then put my foot down went round and laughed evilly!! :-D


----------



## A3DFU

clewb said:


> laughed evilly!! :-D


Evil laugh :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

RS......face would offend my mirror

J
xx


----------



## titch3030

The idiot in a stupid 4x4 in Oxford that pulled out of a side road yesterday, doing a right turn without looking and nearly front ending my mk 1 TT. Would have driven straight over the top of me if I hadn't slammed on the brakes. Then gives me the dirty look like I shouldn't have been on the road! Tosser! :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

Music blaring out at shop loudspeakers. I wanted to browse through one of my local high street shops yesterday but left not long after entering because of the noise called "music". I don't want to be subjected to that noise all the time :evil:

I don't mind soft background music but a thumping beat while I browse: no thanks! I feel sorry for the shop assistants having to be in that environment nine hours or so. I bet they leave with headaches at night :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Tradesmen who have their materials dropped everywhere by suppliers who shown no concern for others' property. They also believe they have the divine right to park anywhere - including my private driveway. :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

And litter my road in addition to that :x

Getting between two and 10 paper flyers through my letterbox each and every day. People who run a business ought to know that this sort of 'advertising' doesn't work .... apart from helping me staying fit as I have to make several trips to my paper recycle bin each day :twisted:


----------



## Trouble4

anything to do with using the last of something and either not replacing with new or not even throwing away the old and someone thing something is left....

make a mess clean it up make trash throw it away.......


----------



## Lollypop86

When people dont respond to complaints........

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> When people dont respond to complaints........
> 
> J
> xx


That's a bummer Jessica


----------



## Lollypop86

Careful, you might become over moderated or accused of being a homophobe

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lollypop86 said:


> Careful, you might become over moderated or accused of being a homophobe
> 
> J
> xx


I hole heartedly accuse you of being a homophobe. How dare you?

Big hole BTW :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

oh yea thanks, not only do I get over moderated yet people are allowed to full on give each other abuse and I get suspended for 2 weeks lol

What was the big hole? me AWOL from the forum? I was watching over dont you worry yourself 

J
xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lollypop86 said:


> oh yea thanks, not only do I get over moderated yet people are allowed to full on give each other abuse and I get suspended for 2 weeks lol
> 
> What was the big hole? me AWOL from the forum? I was watching over dont you worry yourself
> 
> J
> xx


A joke. Looks like it flew straight over. Hey-ho! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

yea straight over lol its been a long day can you tell?

J
xx


----------



## Sandy

when knob heads are watching my for sale adds on ebay just to see if and how much it sells for :x


----------



## jamman

Sandy said:


> when knob heads are watching my for sale adds on ebay just to see if and how much it sells for :x


Sandy you need to go outside and take a break from sitting infront of a PC/Phone.....

Price your stuff correctly be honest and it will sell quickly. :wink:


----------



## Sandy

jamman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> when knob heads are watching my for sale adds on ebay just to see if and how much it sells for :x
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy you need to go outside and take a break from sitting infront of a PC/Phone.....
> 
> Price your stuff correctly be honest and it will sell quickly. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I'm going out shopping now the misses is back home


----------



## Lollypop86

The forum troll......dull


----------



## jamman

"my penis"


----------



## Sandy

jamman said:


> "my penis"


You can't find it  :lol: :wink:

Thought I'd take the opportunity as you kindly offered :mrgreen:


----------



## brian1978

people who drop litter, especially the cocks who do it 3 feet from a bin.


----------



## A3DFU

Christmas:

Receiving Christmas cards, being obliged to write cards. Christmas trees and decorations. Materialism about Christmas. Roads and shops shock-a-block. Music blaring out of every loudspeaker at what feel like 100db.

I'll be glad when all of this is over 
[getting my coat tip-toeing away]


----------



## rustyintegrale

A3DFU said:


> Christmas:
> 
> Receiving Christmas cards, being obliged to write cards. Christmas trees and decorations. Materialism about Christmas. Roads and shops shock-a-block. Music blaring out of every loudspeaker at what feel like 100db.
> 
> I'll be glad when all of this is over
> [getting my coat tip-toeing away]


Christmas cards and turkey I can live without. TV commercials that seem to suggest that snow is normal for Christmas get on my nerves because to me Christmas isn't Christmas without at least a heavy frost and we never seem to get either!

But I love Christmas.


----------



## John-H

Global warming. Sorry, that's a big thing but snow or not at Christmas is not too big - just a small symptom. It can be kept in proportion if you're an MP thinking of National Parks :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Hm. Snow, frost and ice in the Austian mountains, skiing. No hassle, no pressure.
Yes, I could start to love Christmas


----------



## Samoa

No snow at Xmas ... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

brian1978 said:


> people who drop litter, especially the cocks who do it 3 feet from a bin.


Totally agree.


----------



## John-H

j8keith said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> people who drop litter, especially the cocks who do it 3 feet from a bin.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
Click to expand...

And then you get those people who "place" their litter (empty cups, containers etc) on top of walls and window ledges or on the road/car park by the side of their parked car - as if to say "I'm not dropping litter - I'm placing it carefully" - Same thing if you then walk/drive away and leave it there! Don't think we don't notice :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

And then there are people who pick up their dog's doodahs then put the bag on peoples' fences. Only a minuscule improvement on those dog owners who don't pick up at all :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TJS

The politicians need to send UK forces back into Helmand / Sangin.

What does Cameron think this is ? A board game .. played with peoples lives ??

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35157428


----------



## Lollypop86

Idiots..........and tomatoes

J
xx


----------



## CookieTT

..........and tomatoes?  
Try Mariana dipping sauce yum yum
[smiley=gossip.gif] 
CookieTT


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ............and tomatoes
> 
> J
> xx


 No Brushetta for you then. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............and tomatoes
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> No Brushetta for you then. :wink:
Click to expand...

No ta! lol Oh I need to visit you lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............and tomatoes
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> No Brushetta for you then. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No ta! lol Oh I need to visit you lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 You'll just get toast then. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

Skeee said:


> You'll just get toast then. :roll:


I'll be over next Thursday after I've been to Bristol 

J
xx


----------



## Otley

Getting a full blown cold a week before surgery and being told "If it's not gone, we can't operate!" [smiley=huh2.gif] 
How do they go on if someone's involved in a traffic accident then? "Oh, sorry, we can't piece you back together until your cold's gone!"
Bit miffed to say the least! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

I hope your cold will be gone in no time at all and your scheduled surgery will take place as intended!
All the best and get better quickly


----------



## Grizzlebear

Arseholes who smoke in the car then just lob the lit end out the window. One day soon i will get out my car, pick it up and chuck it back in. I smoked for 17 years and never dumped my shite out the window.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Grizzlebear said:


> Arseholes who smoke in the car then just lob the lit end out the window. One day soon i will get out my car, pick it up and chuck it back in. I smoked for 17 years and never dumped my shite out the window.


Yeah this one pisses me off too. What happens if it gets caught under my wiper arms or gets sucked into the engine bay?

Pricks.


----------



## John-H

rustyintegrale said:


> Grizzlebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arseholes who smoke in the car then just lob the lit end out the window. One day soon i will get out my car, pick it up and chuck it back in. I smoked for 17 years and never dumped my shite out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this one pisses me off too. What happens if it gets caught under my wiper arms or gets sucked into the engine bay?
> 
> Pricks.
Click to expand...

Exactly that happened to me - the dog end got lodged under my wiper and then I got the foul stench coming in and even after I dislodged it could still smell it and had to pull over because was convinced it was stuck in my air intake. They should be shot through the lungs!


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> They should be shot through the lungs!


Bit harsh me thinks :roll:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should be shot through the lungs!
> 
> 
> 
> Bit harsh me thinks :roll:
Click to expand...

Hitch Hikers reference :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should be shot through the lungs!
> 
> 
> 
> Bit harsh me thinks :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitch Hikers reference :wink:
Click to expand...

That's worse unless it's 42 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Otley

A3DFU said:


> I hope your cold will be gone in no time at all and your scheduled surgery will take place as intended!
> All the best and get better quickly


Thanks Dani. It all went well yesterday, still a bit groggy and very sore this morning though!
Ah well, bit of time off work, so that's a bonus eh?


----------



## A3DFU

It's good to hear that you got the surgery behind you now. I hope your recovery will be very quick indeed


----------



## rustyintegrale

Those proximity taps in public loos. Sometimes you have to put your hands under in such a way that the tap drenches your wrist.

Oh, and air hand driers that couldn't shift a feather or are cold...


----------



## John-H

People who don't wash their hands afterwards. I was once in a public loo hearing someone struggling making embarrassing noises behind me. Suddenly the trap door opens and someone in a chef's uniform shot out and went straight out of the exit :?


----------



## Otley

I'm in and out of pubs and restaurants every day with work and it's unbelievable how many people don't wash their hands leaving the loos, some of them sitting down to eat straight afterwards as well!
I keep a hand sanitiser in the wagon that I use every time I get back in, knowing I've touched door handles etc after these lazy dirty sods!


----------



## Mejordanedwards

When radio 1 news is reporting on a topic and thinks we're stupid so need a noise to help. E.g "Susan is in a cafe in Essex to find out more" then sounds of plates clinking and kettles boiling. I know what a bloody café is!


----------



## Shug750S

All the "how long does it take" posts in the mk3 forum.

How long:

Will the car take to be made
In quality control
from factory to the port 
At Grimsby
At dealer
On configurator 
Dealer prep

Boring :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Shug750S said:


> All the "how long does it take" posts in the mk3 forum.
> 
> How long:
> 
> Will the car take to be made
> In quality control
> from factory to the port
> At Grimsby
> At dealer
> On configurator
> Dealer prep
> 
> Boring :roll:


"Are we nearly there yet?" :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

No. Get in your car and get on with it :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Why do some people park across the drives of friends they are visiting. The drives are empty & they park across the ******** *drives.....Making it difficult to use the opposite drive..... Dull ******** *..[smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Why do some people park across the drives of friends they are visiting. The drives are empty & they park across the ******** *drives.....Making it difficult to use the opposite drive..... Dull ******** *..[smiley=devil.gif]


Supermarket delivery vans that use the entrance to our driveway as their private parking place while they deliver to the ****ing neighbours. Always bloody Tesco too. I have to hose the goddam driveway down. Horrible, verminous, scumbag company.


----------



## Lollypop86

Scumbags who think it's ok to damage someone else's property 

Some prick decided to go down my parents street and key a number of the cars including my TT  I hate people

J
Xx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lollypop86 said:


> Scumbags who think it's ok to damage someone else's property
> 
> Some prick decided to go down my parents street and key a number of the cars including my TT  I hate people
> 
> J
> Xx


I had similar and similarly hate people. Busted wing mirror and smashed in front grille. Car up the road had a breeze block dropped through its windscreen. Next door neighbour but one had wing mirror smashed off. We're now looking at moving. :evil:


----------



## John-H

That's one of the most annoying things to happen. What possesses people to do that sort of thing?


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> That's one of the most annoying things to happen. What possesses people to do that sort of thing?


Alcohol and drunken rows with boyfriends/girlfriends. Unfortunately (now) we live near a pub that has turned itself into a bit of a magnet for all the scumbags in the area. We hate living here now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j8keith

Lollypop86 said:


> Scumbags who think it's ok to damage someone else's property
> 
> Some prick decided to go down my parents street and key a number of the cars including my TT  I hate people
> 
> J
> Xx


Sorry to read about the damage to your TT, sadly if you are able to catch the miscreants the law does not permit the chopping off of their hands these days.


----------



## Lollypop86

Chop off their hands? I want to key their face! We think we have CCTV of them doing it, so we will see

J
Xx


----------



## alexi7

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Why do some people park across the drives of friends they are visiting. The drives are empty & they park across the ******** *drives.....Making it difficult to use the opposite drive..... Dull ******** *..[smiley=devil.gif]


Thats a biggie with me mate, paid a lot of money to keep the cars off the road only to find its a convenient parking space for those who are too lazy to walk. ************ I've even parked right up their chuff and they still do it the next day. 
Bring on the water cannon :twisted:


----------



## Shug750S

When the phone rings and it's someone asking about the recent car accident. Had one a couple of weeks ago, went like this:

I'm calling about your recent accident

What accident

Were you involved in an accident

How did you find out about that

What happened

The other car went into my rear at a zebra crossing

We can help you get compensation

I'd rather not

But we can help you get money from the other person

Probably best not too as after the accident I found out where he lived and went round, and burnt his house down.
I'd rather just not bother as I think he learnt his lesson

Line goes dead.

Disclaimer: I didn't have an accident and didn't burn anyone's house down. Got rid of the guy on the phone though...


----------



## Dreams1966

^^^^^ Brilliant... Will use that next time


----------



## John-H

You'll like this then :wink:


----------



## Grizzlebear

Spending hours polishing and buffing.
Then going to Tesco and a friggin R8 parks next to me and just puts my TT to shame. Damn they make me jealous.


----------



## Dreams1966

Grizzlebear said:


> Spending hours polishing and buffing.
> Then going to Tesco and a friggin R8 parks next to me and just puts my TT to shame. Damn they make me jealous.


That happened to me a few weeks ago... my little Dolphin grey MK2 V6 minding it's own business in a car park and when I returned it was next to a stunning Daytona grey R8.... made mine look sh*te!!


----------



## aquazi

Dreams1966 said:


> Grizzlebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending hours polishing and buffing.
> Then going to Tesco and a friggin R8 parks next to me and just puts my TT to shame. Damn they make me jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me a few weeks ago... my little Dolphin grey MK2 V6 minding it's own business in a car park and when I returned it was next to a stunning Daytona grey R8.... made mine look sh*te!!
Click to expand...

There is a trend forming here:










On the plus point i was cleaning my car last weekend and a group of kids walked past and one asked if it was an R8!!


----------



## Lollypop86

when people dont have their facts straight........makes my blood boil!

J
xx


----------



## Grizzlebear

I really wanted to take a pic but the wife wouldnt let me. It was totally stunning condition. Im getting a pic next time lol


----------



## Shug750S

aquazi said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzlebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spending hours polishing and buffing.
> Then going to Tesco and a friggin R8 parks next to me and just puts my TT to shame. Damn they make me jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me a few weeks ago... my little Dolphin grey MK2 V6 minding it's own business in a car park and when I returned it was next to a stunning Daytona grey R8.... made mine look sh*te!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a trend forming here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus point i was cleaning my car last weekend and a group of kids walked past and one asked if it was an R8!!
Click to expand...

Looks like the R8 has a rental car tag or garage tag on the rear view mirror, so guess a mechanic testing it and picking up the sarnies for the rest of the workshop?


----------



## Shug750S

I travel a lot for business, and hate that the effort and cost needed to obtain a business visa is directly proportional to the shittyness of the country being visited.


----------



## Melvin084

people who don't wait in line and try to cut through and expect me to give them way


----------



## ldhxvs

John-H said:


> People who don't wash their hands afterwards. I was once in a public loo hearing someone struggling making embarrassing noises behind me. Suddenly the trap door opens and someone in a chef's uniform shot out and went straight out of the exit :?


I'm surprised by the poor hygiene where I work. The number of people that have a dump and walk out without washing their hands putting their chocolate covered fingers over all the door handles, cutlery and kettle. Its no wonder people are ill all the time here.


----------



## Hillbillypop

insurance companies! After 46 years driving and no claims it pisses me off when they steal your NCD for example
first company max discount after 5 years go online next company asks number years discount you assume max but NO!
your choice is 1-9years you can only prove 5 therefore do the sums Next one the box comes up 1-12 years and so it goes they are now saying 1-40 years. Another thing your NCD is only valid for two years miss 2 years and your back to beginning . Me thinks old way was best less arithmetic! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SPECSMAN

What REALLY boils my piss, is when the lights change and the "driver" in front waits until the previous car is at a safe stopping distance before moving. The overlap on the cycle of lights is so great these days; by the time you get through, it's time to come home again. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoskyn

A3DFU said:


> People driving around with incorrectly adjusted head lights (too high) or with their fog lights on in perfectly good weather conditions


HAVibf their headlight shine directly into my mirror to the point where I have to change lane! Or those that don't indicate... my god!


----------



## Hoskyn

Melvin084 said:


> people who don't wait in line and try to cut through and expect me to give them way


Oh and this... so much of this and it makes me so annoyed!


----------

